# Heidelbergs "Ferner Bikerraum im Osten" = Odenwald



## Dddakk (21. Mai 2010)

Heidelberg, MA und LU und Pfälzerwald sind ja in einem Bikeforum  gebündelt. Obwohl Heidelberg ja schon im/am Odenwald liegt.

Für Neulinge etwas verwirrend. Ich starte hier mal ein neues Thema um die Verwirrung etwas zu entwirren.     Auch um andere Dräds etwas zu entlasten.

Ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren auf der Nord-Seite des Neckars. Startpunkt ist oft die Tiefburg in HD-Handschuhsheim. Da kann man auch gut fer umme parken.
Gefahren wird das ganze Jahr über, oft auch Nachts.
Die Abfahrtszeiten schwanken stark. Hier poste ich das vorher, oft sehr kurzfristig.
Wer also will, kann hier mitmischen/mitposten/mitbiken/mit......


----------



## lomo (21. Mai 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Bla, bla, bla .... Wer also will, kann hier mitmischen/mitposten/mitbiken/mit......



Wenn ich es früh genug weiß, dann werf' ich's Rad in's Auto oder aber ich fahr mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und kann dann eventuell, also abhängig von der Arbeitsbelastung (habe ich eigentlich erwähnt, daß ich in Heidelberg arbeite?), an den Ausfahrten teilnehmen. 
Mitposten kann ich aber auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. Mai 2010)

Und wie angedroht, gleich gehts los:
Abfahrt: 15.15 Uhr ab Cafe Florian Steiner, Lutherstraße in HD-Neuenheim. 
2 Stündchen feuchte Wege.

2 Stunden später. Korrigiere: Schlammwege


----------



## Festerfeast (21. Mai 2010)

zuu spontan. Muss noch ein bisserl am Rad rumschrauben bevor es bei mir wieder losgehen kann


----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2010)

Sonntag: 11 Uhr, 2,5 Stündchen, 40 km, 1000 HM. + kleine Einkehr
HD-Neuenheimem, Neckarwiese, Café Q17 = DLRG-Häuschen.


----------



## Festerfeast (24. Mai 2010)

Dienstag was geplant?


----------



## Dddakk (24. Mai 2010)

Der Verneracer führt ne Tour am Dienstag, 14 Uhr ab Stadthalle Weinheim. 3 Stunden. Richtung Osten und Norden (HP) und zurück. Mit kleiner Einkehr.


----------



## Dddakk (28. Mai 2010)

@verneracer
War ne schöne Hi-Speed-Tour!  Besonders die Hen....-Rampen! 

@all
Samstag fahre ich um 13 Uhr ab HD-Handschuhsheim gen Osten. Stiefelhütte mit kleiner Einkehr ist angepeilt. Strecke flexibel.
Wer da mit will: 13 Uhr Tiefburg, 60 km, über 1000 HM. Etwas Trailsuche.


----------



## Festerfeast (28. Mai 2010)

Kränkel leider was rum..


----------



## Verneracer (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Wolfgang,

viel Spaß bei der Tour - ich mach heut Ruhetag, da ich ja morgen beim Marathon in Schotten am Start bin.

Gruß aus Viernheim


----------



## philrock (31. Mai 2010)

Moin,

komm am Freitag aus Japan zurueck und haette dann Samstag Zeit zum radeln ?

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (31. Mai 2010)

Molleyama-San! Konitschiwa!
Du wirst mal zuerst Jetlaggen.
Und, bleib lieber länger dort, hier ist sehr, sehr feucht. Fahr lieber noch mal den Fuji-San.


----------



## philrock (31. Mai 2010)

Hai, arigato-gosaimas ! 
Hmm das is ja bloed, hoffentlich wird das Wetter dann bald waermer.
Gruesse aus Japan ããã½ãªã


----------



## Festerfeast (31. Mai 2010)

Ist schon irgendwas geplant diese Woche?


----------



## Dddakk (31. Mai 2010)

Mittwoch gegen 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen in HDs Norden.

Korrigiere: Dienstag 14:30 Uhr. (weil die Wetterfrösche ja völlig falsch lagen., hier ists und bleibt trocken)


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch dann gar nicht mehr oder ist es vom Wetter abhängig?


----------



## Dddakk (1. Juni 2010)

Mittwoch geht leider nicht.
Owwacht, sehr rutschig da oben, die Sauen haben viele ST umgegraben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (1. Juni 2010)

hm, morgen ist eh Regen gemeldet. Donnerstag soll es aber gutes Wetter geben.


----------



## aa4 (1. Juni 2010)

schxxxx  der start ist ja direkt bei mir um die ecke. (100m?) Was farht ihr denn? eher freeride,  touren, CC Downhill, oder etwas von allem?


----------



## Kelme (1. Juni 2010)

aa4 schrieb:


> schxxxx  der start ist ja direkt bei mir um die ecke. (100m?) Was farht ihr denn? eher freeride,  touren, CC Downhill, oder etwas von allem?



So wie ich DddAkk kenne wahrscheinlich "Aggressiv-All-Mountain-Back-Country-Tour-CC".


----------



## Dddakk (1. Juni 2010)

Hui, hoher Besuch hier!  

Kelme, sehen wir uns Samstag Nacht?

@aa4: Quer Beet, wie die Leutchen.


----------



## Kelme (1. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe mich in Münster in einem hell erleuchteten Büro.


----------



## Dddakk (1. Juni 2010)

..soll ich dir nen Gelben drucken?

Schade...


----------



## Festerfeast (2. Juni 2010)

Gibt es eine Fronleichnamstour?


----------



## Dddakk (3. Juni 2010)

Ja, Happy-Kadaver-Tour werde ich fahren.
Weiß aber noch nicht wann, ich schreibs dann hier rein.


----------



## Festerfeast (3. Juni 2010)

Ich schau ab und zu rein...zur Not Handy


----------



## Dddakk (3. Juni 2010)

Rückwärtstour an Fonleichnam:
17 Uhr Abfahrt in Ober-Mumbach bei Weinheim. ca. 30-45 km/1000-1500 HM bis Heidelberg.
Treffpunkt: Ober-Mumbach, Kastanienweg Nr 3, direkt vor der Kneipe
Festerfeast kommt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (3. Juni 2010)

Wenn jemand Interesse hat: Ich fahr in Hd-Kirchheim um ca. 15:30Uhr los. Es sind dann um die 30km mit etwas über 100Hm bei moderatem Tempo.


----------



## philrock (4. Juni 2010)

Morgen immernoch nichts ?


----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2010)

Konitschi-Wahhhhh!

Doch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=464768

Da ich aber schon ab 15 Uhr in der Pfalz bin und dort wohl auch nächtigen werde musstst du selbst anreisen: RNV-Ticket.


----------



## guru39 (4. Juni 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> 100Hm bei moderatem Tempo.




Wow, 100Hm auf 30Km verteilt bei moderatem Tempo, sähr geil


----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2010)

Das war die Asphalt Anfahrt für Nachzügler.
Zurück wärens da 1600HM auf 35 km gewesen. Incl. 35% STs   .

Wiederholung ist für 20.6. geplant. Dann aber 2100 auf 50 km. Mumbach/Tromm/Hardberg/WS  ...röchel...


----------



## beetle (7. Juni 2010)

Am Donnerstag von Heidelberg bis nach Groß-Umstadt auf dem Rotes-Kreuz Weg gefahren. Der ist echt mal toll. Spaßige 100km und 1500hm.


----------



## Festerfeast (7. Juni 2010)

Habe heute das gute Wetter benutzt und bin zum Weißen Stein hoch und dann über Singletrails runter zur Burg über Dossenheim (war das die Schauerburg?).
Auf den Trails waren stellenweise richtige Schlammlöcher, der Rest ist aber prima fahrbar. Mein ich das nur, oder liegt auf manchen wegen mehr Geröll als sonst? Ist ja furchtbar was da alles lose an Steinen draufliegt.
Waren 35km und 620Hm.


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juni 2010)

Ja, in der Nähe war ich heute auch kurz. Ja, der starke Regen hat vieles frei gespült. Das meiste ist auch locker.
Schauenburg heißt die "Perle". 

@beetle   Da muss ich erst mal die Wanderkarte auspacken...


----------



## Festerfeast (7. Juni 2010)

Heute auf der Tour hat sich herausgestellt, dass die hintere Bremse nicht richtig befüllt und entlüftet worden ist  zum Glück ist das jetzt kein großes Problem mehr für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. Juni 2010)

@Ff   Du sollst doch nicht bremsen!

@all
Donnerstag, 15 Uhr. Abfahrt Tiefburg. Schnelle Tour gen Nord-Ost. ca. 2,5-3 Stunden.


----------



## beetle (8. Juni 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @beetle   Da muss ich erst mal die Wanderkarte auspacken...




Gugst du hier: http://www.mtb-forum.eu/mountainbike-forum/odenwald-karte-gross.gif

-> HW21


----------



## Festerfeast (8. Juni 2010)

Donnerstags sitz ich um die Zeit noch im Labor.
Dafür wollte ich evtl morgen Abend etwas fahren, so gegen 18-19Uhr


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juni 2010)

@beetle
Danke, kann es ungefähr erkennen. Ich fange gerade erst an mich an Wanderzeichen zu orientieren. Ich finde die oft sehr verwirrend, trotz Karte.
ich will aber diesen Sommer noch ne Schleife austüfteln. HD-WS-Hardberg-Tromm-Krehberg-Meli. So +2200 HM und 80 km.

@festerfest + Philrock      Ich war diese Woche 3 mal auf dem Hausberg. Die Erosion in den STs ist erheblich. Frühere High-Speed-STs bin ich mit 20 runter geeiert.


----------



## Festerfeast (11. Juni 2010)

Möchte wer heute Abend ein bisschen fahren?


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juni 2010)

Heute nicht.
Aber: 
*Am Samstag *radele ich ab 11:30 Uhr von der Tiefburg über den Vogesenwanderweg nach Norden bis Heppenheim (dort bleibe ich). wenn jeamnd mitkommen will, gerne!
Der Weg ist ohne schwere technische Stellen, eher auf schöne Strecke ausgelegt. Er ist gut markiert und ich habe ne Karte dabei (OldSchool).
Ausstiege sind in Wilhelmsfeld(1h)/Altenbach/(1,25h)/Oberflockenbach(1,75h)/Weinheim(2,25h)/Laudenbach(3h) möglich. Dort jeweils schneller Anschluß zur B3.
Die ganze Strecke sind ca. 42km. Auf der B3 ca. 29 km zurück.

Na? Wer will?

Der Verneracer kann wieder guiden ab Weinheim, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (11. Juni 2010)

Wie viele Höhenmeter?


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juni 2010)

ca. 1300 HM. "Abkürzungen" siehe oben.


----------



## Festerfeast (13. Juni 2010)

92km, 5h21min, 972Hm


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juni 2010)

ui! zu viele km, zu wenig HM!  

Und, viele Grüße nach Cyprus, Verneracer!


----------



## philrock (14. Juni 2010)

Neue Gabel kommt morgen  
Schon am Fr/Sa/So was geplant ?


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juni 2010)

Einbauen, testen, einstellen. Erst dann größere Distanzen fahren. Siehe PN.
Ich muss bis zum WE pausieren. Heute war Zahn-OP.


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Juni 2010)

Heute Abend eine kleine Runde?


----------



## Dddakk (20. Juni 2010)

Frühestens am Mittwoch wieder.


----------



## Verneracer (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo ihr Odenwald-Biker,

Danke fuer die Gruesse nach Zypern.
Hier sind die Trails genial. Aber alles sehr viel Schotter und Geroell.
Und viele Hm.... 

Bis jetzt aber noch keine Defekte am Bike.

Viele Gruesse aus Zypern


----------



## Dddakk (23. Juni 2010)

@verneracer na das haben Kalkinseln so an sich. 
Viel Spaß!

@all
Donnerstag, 10 Uhr, 2 Stündchen auf die Berge. Abfahrt an der Tiefburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (25. Juni 2010)

Wie siehts heute aus`?


----------



## Dddakk (25. Juni 2010)

Abgemacht: Dämmerungs-/Nightride
Heute:21:35 Uhr. Abfahrt an der Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen Sauen jagen.

P.S.: Sonntag, 11 Uhr, "Jägerschlag" auf dem Weißen Stein. Mit Hörnern und dem Segen.


----------



## philrock (25. Juni 2010)

Da fahr ich heute mal mit 
Aber is' nicht abgesagt wegen Regen, oder ?


----------



## Festerfeast (25. Juni 2010)

nee, auf keinen Fall, muss dem Dddakk doch noch seine Karte zurückgeben!


----------



## Festerfeast (26. Juni 2010)

Sollen wir am Sonntag eine Anti-Fußball oder After-Fußball Tour machen? Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Dddakk (26. Juni 2010)

Dämmerungs-Bike-Korso mit Vuvudingens?

@phil
Die Glühdingers rocken die Kids!  Oder umgekehrt


----------



## Kelme (27. Juni 2010)

Biken während einer germanischen Fußballübertragung rockt. Eine Vuvudingenskirchen taugt maximal als Führungsschiene für übergroße Zäpfchen und die gehören Euch alle verabreicht, wenn ihr so ein Drecksding benutzt.


----------



## Quente (27. Juni 2010)

Die Herkunft der Vuvudingens.







Viel Spass beim blasen.


----------



## Festerfeast (27. Juni 2010)

Also Dämmerungsride ohne Vuvuzela?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. Juni 2010)

Diese unwaidmännischen Hilfsmittel sind nur in Papua erlaubt. 

Phil, die Glühdingers haben nur 2 Tage überlebt! Das liegt sicher an deinem unzureichenden Federweg. 

Heute: Treibjagd auf Glühdingers! Hilfstreiber und Hilfsjäger willkommen.
20:30 Uhr/Tiefburg/Handschuhsheim
Pro Stück gibts 50 Höhenmeter Gutschrift.


----------



## Festerfeast (28. Juni 2010)

Ich würde gerne morgen Abend eine Tour machen. Auch etwa um dieselbe Uhrzeit.


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juni 2010)

Gut.
Geht auch noch.


----------



## Festerfeast (29. Juni 2010)

Treffpunkt wieder 20.30Uhr an der Tiefburg?


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juni 2010)

Ja. 20:30 Uhr.
Aber auch schon jetzt um 9 Uhr gibts ne Frühstücksausfahrt, 1,5 Stündchen.


----------



## Festerfeast (29. Juni 2010)

canceled


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (30. Juni 2010)

Eggstrehm-Day-Ride:
30.6. . Abfahrt 15.45 Uhr an der Tiefburg.
2 Stündchen in die kühlen Täler.


----------



## Festerfeast (30. Juni 2010)

Morgen Abend wÃ¼rde ich gerne den DÃ¤mmerungsride nachholen.
20.30Uhr an der Tiefburg.

â¬dit: Wenn niemand mit will, dann werde ich Ã¼ber die BergstraÃe richtung Weissem Stein fahren und die Tiefburg auÃen vor lassen.


----------



## philrock (2. Juli 2010)

Morgen so um 12uhr schon was geplant ?


----------



## Festerfeast (2. Juli 2010)

Also ich werd mich morgen mittag nicht aufs Bike setzen. Viel zu warm!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Juli 2010)

Und? Was macht die Odenwald-Fraktion?

Schafft Ihr die 26 Hm nach Speyer zum Weizen am Rhein?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470195

Haardtfahrer


----------



## Dddakk (5. Juli 2010)

Evtl. könnte man die 26 HM noch reduzieren durch das Auslassen der Rheinbrücke, mit Hilfe von der da: http://www.bruehl-baden.de/index.cfm?fuseaction=gemeinde&rubrik=kollerinsel&id=38 

Ups, die fährt ja Mo und Di gar nicht!  Dann wird es hart.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Juli 2010)

Dann kannst Du auf dem Rückweg ja für den nächsten Cross-Triathlon üben!  

http://demo8.intelliwebs.de/odenwald-bike-marathon/cms/iwebs/?mmid=6408&smid=23409


Haardtfahrer


----------



## Dddakk (5. Juli 2010)

Stimmt     ..... aber der Neckar steht fast, der Rhein strömt ganz schön dolle.


----------



## Dddakk (8. Juli 2010)

Gebt-den-Urus-Zunder-Ausfahrt !
Abfahrt: 10.7.2010, 18:00 Uhr an der Tiefburg in HD-Handschuhsheim. Rückkehr: ca. 23:30 Uhr

Programmpunkte:
 1. Radeln  mit Zunder
Sportliches All-Mountain-Biken bis S1. Kühle und coole Pfade bevorzugt. 2 Stunden
 2. Gucken und Feiern  mit Zunder
Öffentliches "Gebt-den-Urus-Zunder" gucken. Fürs leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt. 2-3 Stunden
3. Bikekorso  mit Zunder
Biken zu einem sehr romantische Aussichtspunkt. 20 min.
4. Kuscheln mit Zunder
 "Ahhhs" und "Ohhhs" mit Gästen aus der ganzen Welt, sehr romantisch. 30 min.
5. Radeln  30 min.
ab da: offen

Mitbringen:
Jäckchen, es wird später etwas winden.
Kleingeld.
Einfache Beleuchtung am Bike.
Fan-Utensilien sind in Maßen erlaubt. Keine UweSeelas!
Evtl. Kabelschloss fürs Bike, obwohl es eigentlich immer in Sichtweite ist.
Kuschelmaterial.

Anmeldung: Hier per post oder mail.


----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Kuschelmaterial.



Ah ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (8. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Mitbringen:
> Jäckchen, es wird später etwas winden.
> Kleingeld.
> ...



Is auch für ausreichend Schnakenfutter gesorgt, oder muß man das selbst mitbringen


----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2010)

Anmeld!

Bin nur am überlegen, wie ich den ersten Teil des 2. Parts (also "Gucken") ausblenden kann ...


----------



## MoneSi (8. Juli 2010)

Ich hätt nen Vorschlag: Augen zu!!


----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Ich hätt nen Vorschlag: Augen zu!!



Pragmatisch, aber zu einfach. Ich zitier mich mal selbst: "Einfache Erklärungen klingen plausibel, sind aber oft falsch. Ein komplexes Problem benötigt eine Mindestkomplexität der Erklärung."


----------



## MoneSi (8. Juli 2010)

An der Stelle geb ich den Ball an DddAkk ab....(geniale Anspielung, oder?)....da ist Kreativität gefragt, das ist sein Job!


----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> ....da ist Kreativität gefragt, das ist sein Job!



So spät abends noch?


----------



## Dddakk (9. Juli 2010)

neee, aber am frühen Morgen!
Nachdemigst nun SIS beim Spiegel ist
http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,704678,00.html 
 muss ich mir ja was einfallen lassen für Lomo:
Wie es der Zufall so will, ist direkt am Pablig Fjuhwing ein alter Sportplatz. Dort kann er Runden fahren. Wir werden ihn mit Häppchen versorgen. Praktisch SIS-light.


----------



## lomo (9. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> neee, aber am frühen Morgen!
> Nachdemigst nun SIS beim Spiegel ist
> http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,704678,00.html
> muss ich mir ja was einfallen lassen für Lomo:
> Wie es der Zufall so will, ist direkt am Pablig Fjuhwing ein alter Sportplatz. Dort kann er Runden fahren. Wir werden ihn mit Häppchen versorgen. Praktisch SIS-light.



Hefezopf mit Nutella?


----------



## Dddakk (9. Juli 2010)

O.K.. Aber dann bringst du ne gute Kamera mit Stativchen mit. Wenn schon mal das Monesie sich über den Rhein traut muss man das nutzen: Bewerbungsbilder für SIS.
@monesi: Für Schmalspurfahrer werden extra chickenways angeboten.

Wetterwarnung: Gegen 18 Uhr werdens immer noch 33° sein, daher auch kein Nutella. Die Tour lege ich am Anfang in kühlere Gefilde. Wasser kann auf dem Wege gebunkert werden.
Unwetter: Auch da,  es gibt ausreichend Unterschlüpfe.

Morgen ab 14:30 Uhr bin ich nur auf dem Handy erreichbar. rufe aber um 17:30 Uhr nochmaligst Emails ab und guck ins Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (10. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr mit


----------



## Dddakk (10. Juli 2010)

Gut!


----------



## donnersberger (10. Juli 2010)

ich komme auch


----------



## Dddakk (10. Juli 2010)

Yep!


----------



## donnersberger (11. Juli 2010)

Fetten Dank nochmal, war prima!
Super organisiert: Biken, supergute PublicViewing-Pause, Biken, ramontisches Feuerwerk (extra für uns, gell, oder war's für Jogis Jungs?) dann wieder Biken..


----------



## Festerfeast (11. Juli 2010)

jau, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Tourdaten von gestern: 48,80km, 2h:29min:54s, 936Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2010)

Ferner Bikerraum im Osten, jaja. Es gibt doch immer wieder Gerüchte, im Odenwald gäbe es keine Trails. Den Gegenbeweis wollten die hier Beteiligten am Samstagabend bei Gluthitze erfahren:







Aber erst einmal mussten wir "Höhe machen" (auf Asphalt), um der sengenden Hitze in den Wald zu entfliehen:






Im Wald wagten wir schon einmal einen Ausblick, auf das, was wir nachts noch zu erwarten hatten. MoneSi gibt schon einmal einen Fingerzeig auf die "Abschussrampe"






Jedenfalls ging es dann über Forstautobahnen und Trails (nicht im Bild festgehalten) in Richtung Weisser Stein. Ah, Stop. Zwei Bilder von nem Trailausstieg:










Jedenfalls ging es über schöne Wege weiter bergauf ...






... und auch wieder bergab, wo uns Essen, Getränke und Public Viewing erwarteten:






Der Spielausgang sorgte für entspannte Gesichter ...






... und wir machten uns dann wieder flugs auf in den Wald (natürlich bergauf), um das Feuerwerk mit Oooohs und Aaaahs bewundern zu können:


















So ging dann zu später Stunde eine schöne Radtour im Osten zu Ende!

Vielen Dank an den Guide für die Führung, die geschichtlichen und geologischen/geographischen Lehrstunden und die Organisation! 

Edit meint: Nachher-Bild vergessen


----------



## MoneSi (11. Juli 2010)

Haha, welcher Zwerg hat denn das Nachherbild geschossen?? 
Mein Senf: Das hat auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spaß gemacht!! Ich hab's mit eigenen Augen gesehen: Es gibt Trails....! Naja gut, sagen wir mal so: Wir haben Ausstiege und Einstiege gesehen und in einen haben wir uns sogar reingetraut....um nach 200m wieder umzudrehen, weils nicht weiterging.... (gell DddAkk*k*!!!)
Mit etwas mehr zeitlichem Spielraum sollte das nochmal überprüft werden.
Ansonsten hat der Guide des Abends einen tollen Job gemacht!!


----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Haha, welcher Zwerg hat denn das Nachherbild geschossen??



Japanischer Touri?



MoneSi schrieb:


> Mit etwas mehr zeitlichem Spielraum sollte das nochmal überprüft werden.



Schon mal nen Tisch bestellen!


----------



## donnersberger (11. Juli 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Japanischer Touri?



das war doch der, der beim Rückwärtsfotografieren den offenen Gulli nicht gesehen hat


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juli 2010)

Wer kam noch auf die Idee bei 37° ne 6-stündige-Tour zu starten?
Na dafür waren die Pausen ja ganz nett.

@monesi
das 3. "k" ? (könnte?). Und das "ooooohhmmmm" üben wir noch.

@lomo
alter Asphaltfotografierer! 
S-Bahn erreicht?

@donnersberger
er bekommt 50 HM extra Gutschrift wegen der Fahne. 

@festerfeast
O.K., die Abfahrten waren nur 75% STs. Ich gelobe Besserung.

@All
Danke für das Einhalten des strengen zeitlichen Rahmens! (Hab ich zu arg gedrängelt?)
Das Feuerwerk war weder für Jogis Jungs, noch für die Touristen.
Das war nur für uns, um den schnuffigen Brandplatten-Weg zu finden. (Der heißt wirklich so)


----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @lomo
> alter Asphaltfotografierer!
> S-Bahn erreicht?



Ich gelobe Besserung und "Ja", ich habe die Bahn noch erreicht


----------



## MoneSi (12. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @monesi
> das 3. "k" ? (könnte?). Und das "ooooohhmmmm" üben wir noch.



Der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte!!!!

Hääääää, wieso "oooohhmmmm"?


----------



## Festerfeast (12. Juli 2010)

@Dddakk
Kennst du dich auch links vom Neckar aus? Müsste am Samstag richtung Bammental zu einem Geburtstag, da würde sich vorher eine Tour mit ein paar Trailabfahrten anbieten.


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juli 2010)

ui! Südlich vom Neggah dürfen nur CamouflageFullyFaceys fahren, da musste alleine hin.  
(ja, ich zeig dir was.. awwer nicht am WE)

@monesi:   ohhmm?  Weil: Wer zu viele Päckchen mit auf MTB-Touren bringt wird mit Negativ-HMs nicht unter 100 bestraft =   - 100 HM für MoneSi.

@lomos Kamera:  + 50 HM wegen der tollen Langzeitdauerlichtdrufflassfunktion.


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ui! Südlich vom Neggah dürfen nur CamouflageFullyFaceys fahren, da musste alleine hin.



Achtung, da sind Menschenfresser unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Achtung, da sind Menschenfresser unterwegs



Kann gar net sei. Ich binn jo als ah dort ... unn ich ess mit Sicherheit kää Mensche, liewer Saumaache!


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Achtung, da sind Menschenfresser unterwegs



stimmt! Die sind aber so schnell, die sehen mich gar nicht 
und er will ja nach Osten abfahren, da trauen die sich gar nicht hin weils da so wenige Trails gibt. 

Edtih: Guru, deine 661 Brombeerheckenschoner-Protektoren haben mir schon 2x Aua erspart.


----------



## Festerfeast (12. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> (ja, ich zeig dir was.. awwer nicht am WE)



und unter der Woche?


----------



## roischiffer (13. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Achtung, da sind Menschenfresser unterwegs



Pah, alles unbewießene Behauptungen 

oda benenn umgehend 3 lebende Zeugen


----------



## Festerfeast (13. Juli 2010)

DÃ¤mmerungsride links vom Neckar heute?

â¬dit: Heute denn?


----------



## Festerfeast (14. Juli 2010)

Heute ein bisschen auf dem Königstuhl biken. Treffpunkt 19.30Uhr bei Heidelbike.


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juli 2010)

Nö, muss grillen für Rabäähh! Evtl. DO.


----------



## Festerfeast (14. Juli 2010)

Da muss ich lernen.


----------



## MoneSi (14. Juli 2010)

Dein "Rabäääh" isst schon Gegrilltes??? Wann fährt sie dann bei uns mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (14. Juli 2010)

Die große Rabääh schon, weißte doch. Ihr erstes Rennen: SIS.

und du? Trauste dich mal wieder über den Rhein?


----------



## Festerfeast (14. Juli 2010)

au man, was für eine Tour


----------



## Dddakk (15. Juli 2010)

Heute, DO, kleine Runde um 16:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg.


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es aus mit einer Tour am kommenden Dienstag?


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juli 2010)

Komme garde vom KA-Stutensee geradelt. Schnauf.
Morgen ist die Tour de Freinse, Start 20 Uhr, Zielankunft gegen 2 Uhr. 
4 harte Bergwertungen, 4 fiese Sprintwertungen, 4 mächtige Schobbe.
Da werd ichs Dienstag kaum aufs Rad schaffen.


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Komme garde vom KA-Stutensee geradelt. Schnauf.
> Morgen ist die Tour de Freinse, Start 20 Uhr, Zielankunft gegen 2 Uhr.
> 4 harte Bergwertungen, 4 fiese Sprintwertungen, 4 mächtige Schobbe.
> Da werd ichs Dienstag kaum aufs Rad schaffen.



Hä? Tour de *Frein*?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (18. Juli 2010)

Tour de Freinse,
Ich fahr ein Triple-Speed.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Juli 2010)

Mir wurde heute berichtet, dass am 31.07. Veranlassung besteht, wieder mal früh aufzustehen und gen Heidelberg zu fahren, was ich natürlich machen werde (sofern ich bis 19 Uhr wieder zurück sein kann). Und dass noch weitere Teilnehmer erwünscht sind.
Herr Dddakk, steigert das die Zufriedenheit? 
Hier im Forum gab's dazu noch keine Ankündigung, oder habe ich die übersehen?


----------



## Kelme (21. Juli 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Mir wurde heute berichtet, dass am 31.07. Veranlassung besteht, wieder mal früh aufzustehen und gen Heidelberg zu fahren, was ich natürlich machen werde (sofern ich bis 19 Uhr wieder zurück sein kann). Und dass noch weitere Teilnehmer erwünscht sind.
> Herr Dddakk, steigert das die Zufriedenheit?
> Hier im Forum gab's dazu noch keine Ankündigung, oder habe ich die übersehen?


Die S-Bahn geht um 08:00 Uhr ab NW. Ankunft in HD so gegen 09:10 Uhr. Das reicht für ein feines Frühsstück im Zug. bezug der Backwaren direkt aus der Bäckerei am Bahnhof NW. Kaffee auch dort.
Ankündigung kommt (wohl) noch.


----------



## lomo (21. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Das reicht für ein feines Frühsstück im Zug....



Wieso? Teffen wir da wieder auf einen Junggesellenabschied?
So'n Frühschoppen wär auch was feines.


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juli 2010)

Heh! Das ist keine öffentliche Ausfahrt: Die Zahl der Schobbegläser ist stark begrenzt. 
@lomo  Hier gibts keine Gedubbte, nur Gerippte. 

Infos folgen


----------



## lomo (21. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @lomo  Hier gibts keine Gedubbte, nur Gerippte.



Und Genoppte? Gibt's die auch?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. Juli 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Und Genoppte? Gibt's die auch?



Klar, werden aber innen getragen! Irgendwo müssen die Dubbe ja hin.


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juli 2010)

Pfälzer, es wird hart werden!

Stammt aus dem Bembel-Witch-Project:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdHxWXGrqF8&feature=related"]YouTube- Bembel With Care[/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (21. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Pfälzer, es wird hart werden!
> 
> Stammt aus dem Bembel-Witch-Project:
> YouTube- Bembel With Care



Buaaah, die hätt' sich wenigstens mal die Wimpern kürzen lassen können ... ich möcht' net wissen, ... ach, lassen wir das.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (21. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Pfälzer, es wird hart werden!
> 
> Stammt aus dem Bembel-Witch-Project:
> YouTube- Bembel With Care



P ... P

Es heißt ja auch nicht Pfanne oder Pfarrer oder Pfeife, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. Juli 2010)

..du meinst "Pälzer"? Widerstrebt mir, da ich Westpfälzer bin. 

Ich werde am WE mal nach Trails suchen, hier gibts ja eigentlich keine. Und dann am Montag ne kleine Beschreibung der Tour durchgeben. Wünsche können noch geäußert werden, ob sie dann auch erfüllt werden  ... dumdiumm.

Es gibt auf jeden Fall mehrere Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten: 1. Am Start. 2. Am Ziel.
Es soll ja ne Vorbereitung für die Alpencrosser sein, gell?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. Juli 2010)

Jaja, aber ich habe an dem Abend noch Kulturprogramm.


----------



## Dddakk (22. Juli 2010)

Kino mit Hugh Grant?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, wir haben da leicht unterschiedliche Auffassungen von Kultur. Ich meinte die Variante mit Bühne und dem Beiwohnen bei der Darbietung von Schauspiel.


----------



## Dddakk (22. Juli 2010)

O.K.
Das ist also der erste Tourenwunsch: Wir besuchen dann die größte Bühne weit und breit (6000 Sitzplätze)  und werden auch was schauspielern, auf dem Bike natürlich.


----------



## Dddakk (23. Juli 2010)

Ansage:
Ich werde am Samstag (24.) nicht den Donnersberg und am Sonntag (25.) nicht das Schmucker-Bierfest stürmen.
Dafür werde ich ominöse Phantom-Trails suchen (gibts vermutlich gar nicht), damit der Trailanteil am 31.7. über die 1%-Marke steigt. Zur Not "spure" ich selbst einen. Bei geplanten 75km reichen da ja 751 Meter.
Wer es also meint, 74,249 km geschotterte Forstwege zu schaffen, melde sich hier bitte hier an.
Mährsih!


----------



## MoneSi (24. Juli 2010)

Das krieg ich hin.....


----------



## lomo (25. Juli 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Das krieg ich hin.....



Wie wird das Wetter sein?


----------



## MoneSi (25. Juli 2010)

Egal...die Sonnenbrille werd ich brauchen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. Juli 2010)

Auf Grund der vielen Klamotten-, Wetter- und Reifenwahlanfragen werde ich am Freitag die aktuellen Infos hier schreiben.

Sonnenbrille ist auf jeden Fall angesagt: Der Asphalt hier ist ziemlich hell.

Die ersten 7 Anmelder bekommen das große Starterpaket. (Dubbegläser oder so....)

Aktuelles Bild von der Strecke:13% gleisender Asphalt


----------



## Kelme (26. Juli 2010)

Ticketfragen:
Haardtfahrer, Y-olde_Fritz (jeweils ab NW) und Pantherkuh (ab Schifferstadt) fahren auf meinem Ticket mit. Ein Plätzchen hätte ich da noch frei ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ticketfragen:
> Haardtfahrer, Y-olde_Fritz (jeweils ab NW) und Pantherkuh (ab Schifferstadt) fahren auf meinem Ticket mit. Ein Plätzchen hätte ich da noch frei ...



Ye-olde-Fritz verschlingt keinen Deiner Plätze, da dieser ja noch studiosus ist und eine Zwangskarte hat.


----------



## Kelme (26. Juli 2010)

Richtig. D. h. es wäre ein Plätzlein mehr frei im Heer derer, die gen Odenwald ziehen wollen. Mögen sich die edlen Damen und vorzüglichen Recken melden. Es gilt noch das Zugfrühstück zu klären.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. Juli 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie wird das Wetter sein?



Heidelberg (Mississippi): Morgen bis Mittags 33°, viel Regen, dann schwül bei 31°

Heidelberg (Kentucky): Mittags um 33°, sonst so 31°. durchgehend sonnig 

Heidelberg (Groß-Pankow); Regen, durchgängig, um die 20°

Heidelberg (Neckar): 20-24°, wolkig mit einem Sonnenäuglein, ab 20.00 Uhr gibt´s Regen!

Such Dir eins aus!


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Richtig. D. h. es wäre ein Plätzlein mehr frei im Heer derer, die gen Odenwald ziehen wollen. Mögen sich die edlen Damen und vorzüglichen Recken melden. Es gilt noch das Zugfrühstück zu klären.



Meld!
Achso, Frühschoppen (Nein! Nicht "Früh-Shoppen"!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (26. Juli 2010)

@lomo: Bis du zusteigst, habe ich zwä Worschdweck un ähn Schobbe (Kaffee?) Vorsprung.

Edit(h) meint:
Worschdweck? Da war doch was. Das geht besser.


----------



## Houschter (26. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Richtig. D. h. es wäre ein Plätzlein mehr frei im Heer derer, die gen Odenwald ziehen wollen. Mögen sich die edlen Damen und vorzüglichen Recken melden. Es gilt noch das Zugfrühstück zu klären.



Ein Ausflug auf die Anhöhen jenseits das Flusses hab ich schon länger nicht mehr gemacht, da fahr ich mit.
Wenn es genehm ist, würd ich die Fahrscheinoption ziehen. 

Hab in NW etwas Zeit, da könnt ich den Bäcker am Bhf überfallen!


----------



## MoneSi (26. Juli 2010)

Ach schade....mein Arbeitgeber verbietet mir mich rechtzeitig zu melden..muß ich wohl selbst mein Ticket kaufen!
Dann nehm ich doch das nach Heidelberg/Kentucky wenn's recht ist!! Nä nä nä nä nä


----------



## Dddakk (26. Juli 2010)

In einer Stunde:
4 und 10
BiO und SIS


----------



## lomo (28. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heh! Das ist keine öffentliche Ausfahrt: Die Zahl der Schobbegläser ist stark begrenzt.



Wieso? Ist doch kein gelber Termin!
Dann musste halt genug Schobbegläser vorhalten


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Juli 2010)

Wegen der Anfahrt!

Um 8.00 Uhr geht kein Zug, wohl aber:

Neustadt(Weinstr)Hbf 	
Sa, 31.07.10 	ab 	08:05 	
Gleis 4 	S 1 	S-Bahn Richtung: Osterburken 

Ist es richtig, dass wir den nehmen?


----------



## Kelme (28. Juli 2010)

Der isses.


----------



## lomo (28. Juli 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wegen der Anfahrt!
> 
> Um 8.00 Uhr geht kein Zug, wohl aber:
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mir jetzt noch sagst, wann er in LU-Mitte ist, wär's perfekt.
Soll ich noch beim Bäcker vorbei? (Liegt nicht auf dem Weg)


----------



## Kelme (28. Juli 2010)

Weidenthal  Sa, 31.07.10  ab  07:48  2 
Neustadt(Weinstr)Hbf    ab 08:05  4  
Schifferstadt    ab 08:19  2  
Ludwigshafen(Rhein) Mitte    ab 08:31  3  
Mannheim Hbf    ab 08:39  9  
Heidelberg Hbf  Sa, 31.07.10  an  08:53  7

Das sind die wohl relevanten Stationen.
Bäcker sollten wir vorher erledigen, weil sonst müssen wir ja fast eine halbe Stunde hungern.
Vorschlag: Kombi aus herzhaft und süß (der Energie wegen). Ringel Flääschworschd bring ich mit. Backwaren in NW am Hbf in der Bäckerei mit vier (!) Überwachungskameras besorgen. 
Messer bitte am Mann führen.


----------



## lomo (28. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Weidenthal  Sa, 31.07.10  ab  07:48  2
> Neustadt(Weinstr)Hbf    ab 08:05  4
> Schifferstadt    ab 08:19  2
> Ludwigshafen(Rhein) Mitte    ab 08:31  3
> ...



Bei "Nicht-Kuschelwetter" ist Limburgerhof noch relevant, dürfte aber zeitlich zwischen Schifferstadt und LU-Mitte liegen, mit der Tendenz zu Schifferstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. Juli 2010)

Limbim: 08:22 Uhr. 9 Minuten mehr Zeit für's Frühstück in einem zu verabredenden Fahrradabteil.


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juli 2010)

5 Minuten später?
Das müssen wir auf der Strecke wieder reinholen.  

Die Wege werden gerade ausgiebig gewässert, damits beim Uphill nicht so staubt. 

Öffentlichkeit der Ausfahrt: Es dürfen nur Nasen mit die mir passen. Bisher passen alle! 

Legalität: Böse Zungen behaupten, dass Teilnehmer deren Name den höchsten Berg in der Pfalz beinhalten, ihr Bike noch beim mechanischen Doping und einer Ganzrahmenmassage bereits hier im Puff deponiert haben.  tsts
Die Rahmen werden vor und nach der Ausfahrt geröntgt.

Essen: Denkt dran, nach 400 HM bei 12% Steigung auf Asphalt zählt jedes Gramm....

3 bis BiO
9 bis SiS


----------



## Kelme (28. Juli 2010)

Röntgen können wir einsparen. Bei einem verdächtigen Objekt wird ins Sitzrohr gepinkelt und dann wird der Gruber schon verrecken.


----------



## lomo (28. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... Ganzrahmenmassage bereits hier im Puff deponiert haben.  tsts



Nanana, Finger weg, da habe ich gerade einen Auftrag am Laufen!


----------



## roischiffer (28. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Öffentlichkeit der Ausfahrt: Es dürfen nur Nasen mit die mir passen. Bisher passen alle!



Wenn noch ein Schobbeglas übrig is würd ich mich um 8:53 in HD dazugesellen.


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juli 2010)

Mist, hier schwimmen gerade die Trails vorbei.... inkl. Gullideckel, Äste und Asphaltbrocken... .,

Ich geh mal pumpen...


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juli 2010)

Booked out!

@ all
Wir haben das Dutzend an Teilnehmern erreicht. 7 muss ich absagen. Die Strecke ist einfach zu kniffelig um mehr Flöhe zu hüten, besonders für nen Guide-Anfänger: ich!

Also Forenleser die hier stehen sind dabei:
Pantherkuh
Kelme
Lomo
Monesi
Haardtfahrer
ye olde Fritz
Houschter
donnersberger
verneracer
+ 3

5 erhalten das große Starterpaket.

P.S.: Gepumpt bis 2 Uhr, eben schiebt ein Bobcat den neuen Mudtrail vorm Haus weg.  Ahhh!


----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.: Gepumpt bis 2 Uhr, eben schiebt ein Bobcat den neuen Mudtrail vorm Haus weg.  Ahhh!


Echt jetzt so schlimm?


Kelme - freu' mich auf Samstag


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Echt jetzt so schlimm?



..dagegen war Iptestal Nieselregen..  

Anhang: Das ist kein Bach, das ist unsere Gasse.

Eben gehts schon wieder los....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Eben gehts schon wieder los....



Wollt grad sagen, hier in Rohrbach-Süd geht gerade die Welt unter!


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juli 2010)

Giltet das als Singlespeeder! Ist ja nur ein Seil.... 
http://www.ariva.de/137461140_1181227633833_a103293


----------



## donnersberger (29. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Legalität: Böse Zungen behaupten, dass Teilnehmer deren Name den höchsten Berg in der Pfalz beinhalten, ihr Bike noch beim mechanischen Doping und einer Ganzrahmenmassage bereits hier im Puff deponiert haben.  tsts
> Die Rahmen werden vor und nach der Ausfahrt geröntgt.



mechanischen Doping? Nö! Dr. Gürü implantiert grad n'en Außenborder..


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juli 2010)

Komme gerade von dem finalen Trailausstieg.
Daher würde ich heute Raupenkettenantrieb empfehlen.

Aber Freitag kommt die Sonne raus und bis wir Samstag den ersten Trail erreichen ist schon alles trocken.  Yubbbbieeh!

2 bis BiO
8 bis SiS


----------



## Houschter (29. Juli 2010)

Wie verteilen sich denn die Zugticketplätze und wieviel Backwerk brauchts? 

Isch brauch Info!


----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wie verteilen sich denn die Zugticketplätze und wieviel Backwerk brauchts?
> 
> Isch brauch Info!


Auf (m)einem Ticket mit Zustiegsbahnhof:
Kelme - Weidenthal
Haardtfahrer - NW
Pantherkuh - Schifferstadt
lomo - Lu-Mitte
N.N. - ??

Ye-olde-fritz steigt in NW zu, braucht aber kein Ticket.

Ergo: Wir brauchen für 6 Leute Weck un Stickcher (häßt des so?) und im Gegenzug bringe ich Worschd un Kees mit und du kannst ab NW mit meinem Ticket mitfahren. Passt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (29. Juli 2010)

Bin ich dann N.N.? 

Ich kaaf bei unserm Bäcker gfillde Kranz, der iss weltklasse!

Paar Weck gehn ah noch!  Und wer bringt de Kaffee?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. Juli 2010)

Houschter hatte sich noch für dein Ticket ab NW gemeldet. (Siehe oben)

MoneSi konnte sich nicht rechtzeitig melden, steigt in Limburgerhof zu, wohl mit eigenem Ticket. Vielleicht kann man da das Frühstück subventionieren?


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juli 2010)

...gfillde Granz?  Isch will a ins Abdeil!


----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2010)

Auf (m)einem Ticket mit Zustiegsbahnhof:
Kelme - Weidenthal
Haardtfahrer - NW
Pantherkuh - Schifferstadt
lomo - Lu-Mitte
Houschter - NW
MoneSi ab irgendwo mit Spendenfrühstück und Ye-olde-fritz ab NW mit Azubi-Fahrschein.

Vorschlag: Die Neustadter-Buben kümmernn sich um den Kaffee. Worschd un Kees ich und gfillter Granzkuche vom Houschter.


Kelme - Mangel: Schorle


----------



## MoneSi (30. Juli 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> MoneSi konnte sich nicht rechtzeitig melden, steigt in Limburgerhof zu, wohl mit eigenem Ticket. Vielleicht kann man da das Frühstück subventionieren?




Stimmt...welcher Waggon eigentlich? Ist das schon geklärt?
@Tobias: Du wirst mir immer sympathischer!


----------



## Kelme (30. Juli 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Stimmt...welcher Waggon eigentlich? Ist das schon geklärt?
> ...


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, befindet sich das große Radabteil bei den Zugeinheiten, die in Richtung Osten fahren, immer am Ende der Zugeinheit. Da ich nicht möchte, dass wir unterwegs irgendwo abgehängt werden "... der Zug wird in MA geteilt. Fahrgäste bitte in das vordere ...", wäre mein Vorschlag, dass wir uns in der ersten Zugeinheit und dort im hinteren Radabteil treffen (Oh Gott!). Ich kann ja winken und zwischen Weidenthal und NW das dort sitzenden Shopping-Volk durch Gesang, Beschimpfungen, ... von den Plätzen vertreiben.


----------



## Verneracer (30. Juli 2010)

Morgen Wolfgang,
liebe Mtbler von der linken Rheinseite,

ich komme mit der OEG von Weinheim und bin um 08.56 am Hbf HD.
Leider gibt es in der Straßenbahn weder Kranzkuchen, noch Worscht, Kääs oder gar Kaffee.....

Bei dem Bruchangebot könnte man fast früher aufstehen um erst nach Neustadt zu fahren und an dem mobilen Gelage teilzunehmen 

Guten Abo...

Freue mich schon auf die Tour mit Euch
Viele Grüße vom

Verneracer


----------



## lomo (30. Juli 2010)

Hmm, Diskussionsthema.

Wenn ich nach Westen fahre, dann sind die großen Radabteile (in denen die Stellplätze grundsätzlich durch sitzende Bevölkerung, also Studenten, Schüler, Discoheimgänger und anderes Pack oder Dackelschneiderfahrer mit Carbonhobel besetzt sind) in Fahrtrichtung "hinten". Da an den Endpunkten die S-Bahn nicht über eine Drehscheibe gewendet wird, dürften dann bei Fahrtrichtung "Osten" die großen Abteile "vorne" sein. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen/Wahrnehmungen?


----------



## Kelme (30. Juli 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wie sind eure Erfahrungen/Wahrnehmungen?


Onnerschdrum.

Idee: Im großen Radabteil der vorderen Zugeinheit. Ob westlich oder östlich ist dann egal. Färdisch!


Edit(h) meint: Kelme, du bist morgens nicht wach, wenn du mit der S-Bahn fährst. Das große Abteil ist am östlichen Ende der Zugeinheit. Also Treffen wir uns kurz hinter der Zugspitze.


----------



## lomo (30. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Idee: Im großen Radabteil der vorderen Zugeinheit. Ob westlich oder östlich ist dann egal. Färdisch!



Punktum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (30. Juli 2010)

Also, Ansage:

Bodenbeschaffenheit:
Der Asphalt ist schon trocken, die Wald-Autobahnen sind auch O.K. Der Trail ist O.K. . 

Bereifung:
Es sollte besonders Wert auf Seitenführung gelegt werden.

Wetter/Klamotten:
26° im Tal, 22° auf den Erhebungen, trocken. Kurz ist angesagt, ihr wisst schon wen ich meine.  

Treffpunkt: Vor dem MC am HD HBF.

Verpflegung: Ihr seid dann ja schon satt bei Ankunft. Not-Riegel bitte mitnehmen. Wasser gibt es genug. 

Strecke:
Dieser schöne Satz: Sie stellt mittlere Ansprüche an Kondition und Technik. (das giltet besonders für den, der 2 Wochen nicht geradelt ist ). Helmpflicht.

Wir fahren schnelle Überführungsstücke, aber auch steile Wände, bis hin zu dem Trail. Es kann sogar ne kurze Schiebestrecke geben.

Alpencrosssimulation eben, nur mit etwas aufgeteilten Höhenmetern.

Wir werden Grenzen übertreten, seid gerüstet!   

@lomo + houschter    Ein Grundbedüfnis wird schwer zu erfüllen sein. Whitefallspritzer ist eggstrehm selten hier.  

Ich freu mich ganz doll, das wird lustig.

Dokumentation: Lomo (Asphaltbilder)? Kelme (Türme)?


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Juli 2010)

Nehmt ihr den Hamecker auch mit, wenn er lang trägt?
Viel Spaß und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber dann wird er nicht fotografiert.


----------



## Kelme (30. Juli 2010)

Niemand hat vor einen Hamecker zu fotograferen.


----------



## lomo (30. Juli 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> bis hin zu dem Trail.



Wie? Nur einer?



Dddakk schrieb:


> Whitefallspritzer



Riesling, ich trink Rieslingschorle


----------



## donnersberger (30. Juli 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Riesling, ich trink Rieslingschorle



dann solltet Ihr Euch im Zug statt im Radabteil lieber im Getränkeabteil treffen :2SmileysDieMitRieslingschorleGläserAnstoßen:

freu mich auf morgen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (30. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Auf (m)einem Ticket mit Zustiegsbahnhof:
> Kelme - Weidenthal
> Haardtfahrer - NW
> Pantherkuh - Schifferstadt
> ...



Also 7x Kaffee zum Gehen? Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie ich dass bitte transportieren soll? 

@Ye_Olde: Bitte ´nen bisschen früher da sein und am Gleis auf mein Rad aufpassen!

Ist das übliche Kaffeeautomatenzeug vom Bäcker, dass jetzt alle lecker finden.  Ich haue dann bei allen Milch und Zucker rein, damit es schmeckt, sonst wird es kompliziert, oder?

Haardtfahrer

Draußen nur Kännchen!


----------



## MoneSi (30. Juli 2010)

Ouh ja, Kaffeeeeee!!! Seeehr wichtig!! Mit Milch und Zucker....super! Der, der die warmsten Hände hat, hält bitte meinen fest, ja?! Danke!!


----------



## Hamecker (30. Juli 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr den Hamecker auch mit, wenn er lang trägt?
> Viel Spaß und schönes Wochenende!


 
Ich bin morgen zum Fotoshooting in Dahn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Juli 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Also 7x Kaffee zum Gehen? Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie ich dass bitte transportieren soll?
> 
> @Ye_Olde: Bitte ´nen bisschen früher da sein und am Gleis auf mein Rad aufpassen!
> 
> ...


Ja, das bekommen wir schon hin, unter der Bedingung, dass mein Kaffee nicht mit Zucker in Berührung kommt und nur nen Schuss Milch abbekommt. Ich kümmer mich auch gern selbst drum.

Mit warmen Händen kann ich allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht dienen.


----------



## Dddakk (30. Juli 2010)

Kaffee aus dem Automaten? Das bringt Schwäche am Berg und   ...


----------



## Houschter (30. Juli 2010)

Bin Schwarzohneallestrinker


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (31. Juli 2010)

Ist vermerkt.


----------



## Kelme (31. Juli 2010)

Etwas mehr Milch und wenig Zucker, bitte.


----------



## lomo (31. Juli 2010)

So, ich mach mal nen kurzen, schnellen Anfang:

Schwarzmitzucker
Ach nee, zu spät.

Ja, schöne, schweisstreibende Tour auf der anderen Rheinseite. Nur kurz ein Bild, bezeichnend für den Einstieg in die Tour:







Den Rest sichte ich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (31. Juli 2010)

Dann fange ich wirklich vom Ende her an:






... und jetzt geht es ans Bildersortieren. 
lomos Bild spiegelt das Übel des Tages wieder und das bevor die Tour überhaupt beginnen konnte. Stichwort: Keine Sternchen ins Muttibuch für Pantherkuh.


----------



## lomo (31. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann fange ich wirklich vom Ende her an:



Wie? 'S Besteck schon zusammen gelegt?


----------



## Kelme (31. Juli 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie? 'S Besteck schon zusammen gelegt?


Sogar schon Bäuerchen gemacht. Jawoll!


----------



## donnersberger (31. Juli 2010)

dann leg ich auch mal mein letztes Bildche hier ab - Haardtfahrer tauscht nach der Tour seine leere Fahrradflasche mit Bölkstoff - na denn Prost


----------



## lomo (31. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sogar schon Bäuerchen gemacht. Jawoll!



Bevor ich jetzt das Besteck in die Hand nehme, hier kurz ein Bild der Teilnehmer (nee, die rechts aussen gehören net dazu!)






Weiteres im Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (31. Juli 2010)

schönes Bild 
schöne Tour 
schönes Wetter 

Danke Dddakk und allen Mitfahrern und der Mitfahrerin !!!


----------



## Kelme (31. Juli 2010)

Jetzt mal der Bildbericht zum Tage. 
Es fing mit einem frühmorgendlichen Besuch in der örtlichen Metzgerei an. Kommentar: "Sie hänn awwer e komisches Hemdsche ooh!" - "Äh, ja is'n Trikot. Radfahren und so." 
Alsdann tauchte die "Fleischerei Fachverkäuferin" tief in die fleischlichen Genüsse ein.






Kaum 1 kg schwerer war der Rucksack beim Verlassen des Ladens. Herrlich. Jetzt noch einen Kaffee und die Weck dazu und es passt. Das Wetterchen über Weidenthal machte erst Mal auf Trübsal. 






Ab Neustadt war das Frühstück im Zug perfekt.






Als "Nachtisch" kam noch ein hervorragender "gfillter Granzkuche" dazu. Danke Houschter. Kleines Gerangel - "Wie, du hast mehr Worschd als ich?" - wurde durch den ersten Platten des Tages verdrängt. Freund Pantherkuh schaffte es nicht mal bis zum Startbahnhof. Wenn wir da gewusst hätten, was uns an Plattfüßen noch im HD-Stadtgebiet ereilt - Drecks Scherben auf dem Radweg - hätte er glatt mit der nächsten Bahn nachkommen können.






Also nach einer Stunde Fahrt Ankunft in HD und Begrüßung der übrigen Teilnehmer (2) und Einweisung in die Strecke. DddAkk: Sach' mal watt!  






Ratt gefahren wurde auch. An sich "nur" dreimal längere Stücke bergauf. Der Rest der Höhenmeter wurde in kleinere Häppchen verfrühstückt (Mittag um halb Drei).






Odenwälder Spezialität (keine Ahnung, ob das der Fitness hilft): Kochkäs' mit Musik.






Das Angebot "Tausche Rad gegen Pferd" wollte die junge Dame nicht annehmen. Sie bestand auf fremdgeleistetem Vierhufen-Antrieb statt selbst ins Pedal treten.






Hübsch in den östlichen Gebieten: Es werden Steine als Wegweiser eingesetzt. Angeblich - ich halt das für ein Gerücht - gibt es das auch in der Pfalz.






Den Turm da sind wir auch noch hoch gestiegen (grandiose Aussicht). Der Pfalz konnte man von dort aus fast schon winken und der "Weisse Stein" lag quasi ums Eck.






Für Architektur haben die auf der rechten Rheinseite ein Händchen. Das Treppenhaus sieht nicht nach Langweile im sozialen Wohnungsbau aus.






Von dort runter nach HD gebrezelt und den Versuch gestartet unsere eingelagerten Reste von Worsch, Kees und Kuche auszulösen. Nix. da. Hinter dieser Tür verbarg sich zwar der "Schatz" aber keine Chance auf Zugriff.






Also wurde noch schnell ein Bild vm Heidelberger Schloss gemacht und dann ab zum Bahnhof. 






Die feste Nahrung wurde schnell durch Vorräte an Pilsletten ersetzt und es war ein sehr vergnüglicher Abschluss eines feinen Tourtages.







Kelme - Nachträge und Ergänzungen erwünscht.


----------



## Dddakk (31. Juli 2010)

Ich war nicht der Guide, ich war nur zufällig vorne. 
Darum bin ich auch so platt, ihr Windschattenlutscher!   (RR-Fachausdruck)

Nur einer gewährte mir ab und an Windschatten, der Längste


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. August 2010)

Erzählt ist ja eigentlich schon alles. Ich find's klasse, dass die Tour trotz ungeplanter Halte völlig ohne Hektik ablief, die Tourlänge und HMs trotzdem ziemlich genau der Ausschreibung entsprachen und wir sogar überpünktlich am Bahnhof waren. Super! Spricht für nen fähigen Guide, wer auch immer das war.
Das Kulturprogramm konnte dann auch reibungslos absolviert werden, war übrigens "Der zerbrochne Krug" von Heinrich von Kleist (hab nachgeschaut).


----------



## Festerfeast (1. August 2010)

schick, schick!
Hier am Niederrhein ist es irgendwie ungewohnt öde auf dem Rad, die paar Hügelchen kommen nichtmal ansatzweise an den Odenwald ran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (1. August 2010)

Das liest sich echt gut....



da sollte ich mich als Exilweinheimer doch auch mal sehen lassen....

Weiter so!

Jan


----------



## lomo (1. August 2010)

Wo liegt Exilweinheim?


----------



## MoneSi (1. August 2010)

War ein von vorne bis hinten gelungener Ausritt. Zunächst das üppige Frühstück in der Bahn...danke, an die Spender (ob die Bahn das Abteil wohl anschließend grundreinigen ließ?) Dann, nach einem frühen ungewollten Zwischenstopp, der von allen völlig entspannt hingenommen wurde (es war ja kein Tisch reserviert!) ging's auf ne schöne Strecke über Berg und Tal. Zwischendurch Einkehr an einem lauschigen Plätzchen und anschließend über Berg und Tal mit Sehenswürdigkeiten zurück an den HBF (die Scherben wurden diesmal umrundet). Großes Dankeschön an den Guide und die Mitfahrer für den schönen und gelungenen Tag!!

"Der zerbrochene Krug"...na, das paßt ja! Hoffentlich haben sie die Scherben wieder weggekehrt, nicht dass sich jemand nen Platten fährt!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (1. August 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> "Der zerbrochene Krug"...na, das paßt ja! Hoffentlich haben sie die Scherben wieder weggekehrt, nicht dass sich jemand nen Platten fährt!



Es war zwischendrin die Rede von einem Unfall mit einer Kutsche, und der Herr Gerichtsrat Walter hatte als Kutschenpassagier eine verbundene Hand, also werden sie's wohl wie in Heidelberg gemacht haben.


----------



## lomo (1. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Onnerschdrum.
> 
> Idee: Im großen Radabteil der vorderen Zugeinheit. Ob westlich oder östlich ist dann egal. Färdisch!
> 
> ...



Um Diskussionen in Zukunft vorzubeugen:







Mist! Vielleicht hätte ich das in Richtung HD auch mal festhalten sollen ...


----------



## MoneSi (1. August 2010)

Kann sehr praktisch sein, wenn sich die Bahn dran hält. Letztens bin ich B nach G gesprintet, weil die "Wagen in geänderter Reihenfolge" angehängt waren...3 Tage später, auf der Rückfahrt fuhr gar nur die Hälfte der angekündigten Wagen in den Bahnhof ein....also wieder gesprintet....puh! Da kommt man schon ins schwitzen, bevor man überhaupt den ICE betreten hat!


----------



## lomo (1. August 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Kann sehr praktisch sein, wenn sich die Bahn dran hält. Letztens bin ich B nach G gesprintet, weil die "Wagen in geänderter Reihenfolge" angehängt waren...3 Tage später, auf der Rückfahrt fuhr gar nur die Hälfte der angekündigten Wagen in den Bahnhof ein....also wieder gesprintet....puh! Da kommt man schon ins schwitzen, bevor man überhaupt den ICE betreten hat!



War das ein *ICE Sprinter*? 

Wenn man will, könnte man bei der Bahn mal anfragen, ob es das klein (in Scheckkartenformat) und laminiert gibt, so für in die Satteltasche oder in den Rucksack ...


----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2010)

So. War ne super Truppe! Die Wege waren mir zwar etwas fremd, aber doch ganz nett.  
Nach den leichten VerzÃ¶gerungen am Anfang mussten ich dann doch etwas Gas geben und ein, zwei Wegelchen auslassen. Trotzdem wurden es 1730 HM und 78km. Sonst wÃ¤ren es Ã¼ber 2000 geworden. Die Mittagspause kam etwas spÃ¤t, so geht das nicht! 
Nur 3 steile Anstiege, dafÃ¼r aber viel Auf und Ab, so wie in den Alpen eben .
Die Kurzzeitabsager sind selbst schuld, Ã¤tsch.  Es gab mehrere ZusteigemÃ¶glichkeiten in den ersten 1,5 Stunden. 
Die Route, falls jemand vor lauter strampeln die Schilder nicht gelesen hat: HD, KÃ¶nigstuhl, NeckargemÃ¼nd, Neckarsteinach, fast Siedelsbrunn, StiefelhÃ¼tte, fast Eichelberg, Wilhelmsfeld, Teltschikturm, WeiÃer Stein, HD.
Wiederholung. NÃ¶! So nicht wieder, ist ja auch keine Zeit mehr vor dem Alpenniedercross.
Aber der Hardberg wird noch fallen im September, und die Burgen-Tour auch noch in 2010. 

So, nun muss ich trainieren, fÃ¼r SiS!  Weil:  
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/2010/08/ä¸æ­³/
P.S.1: Wurst, KÃ¤se, Weck und Granz wurde von 3 bedÃ¼rftigen Familien heute verputzt. Wolltet ihr hier Ã¼bernachten? 

P.S.2: Die Besitzerin (11 Jahre) des Heidelberger Schlosses  hat sich sehr gefreut.

P.S.3: Tolle Asphalt-Bilder, auf Lomo ist verlass. Und Kelmes TÃ¼rme.. 

P.S.4: Der, der vorne fuhr, muss mehr trainieren und frÃ¼her essen.

P.S.5: Danke an die Nachhut! Wenn Profis hinten fahren, verliert man auch keinen.


----------



## lomo (2. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> J
> Für Architektur haben die auf der rechten Rheinseite ein Händchen. Das Treppenhaus sieht nicht nach Langweile im sozialen Wohnungsbau aus.
> 
> 
> ...



Da hätte man eigentlich auch alle TeilnehmerInnen auf je einem Zwischenpodest zu einem "Gruppenbild" platzieren können. Einzigstes Problem "Schärfentiefe" und "Ausleuchtung" ... wär mal ein Versuch wert ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (2. August 2010)

Besonders im Dunkeln bekommt man da nen ganz komischen Drehwurm, weils halt doch keine Wendeltreppe, aber irgendwie doch eine ist.


...alles fahrbar...


----------



## lomo (2. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...alles fahrbar...



Hopp, auf. 'S nähgschde mool probiere mer des!


----------



## Houschter (2. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> P.S.1: Wurst, Käse, Weck und Granz wurde von 3 bedürftigen Familien heute verputzt. Wolltet ihr hier übernachten?



 Läuft das unter Entwicklungshilfe? 

Schöne Tour, ein rundum gelungener Samstag!


----------



## lomo (2. August 2010)

CARE-Paket!


----------



## Kelme (2. August 2010)

In den Turm sollte man im ersten Schritt eine fette Lichtinstallation einbauen (Farben?). Für eine Aufnahme der Teilnehmer mit genügend Licht und Schärfentiefe braucht es dann wohl extern gesteuerte Blitze. Die Effekte könnten grandios sein.
Hat es von oben eigentlich irgendeine Aussicht? Ich habe mich ja nur faul unten in das Treppenhaus gestellt und die Knipse nach oben gehalten.


----------



## Dddakk (2. August 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> CARE-Paket!


Der Frank L., http://www.dkfz.de/de/epigenetik/mitarbeiter/lyko.html , hat die Pfälzer Worschd und Granz erschdemohl analysiert bevor es die Kids bekamen. Alles schon verbudsd! 
 Dem gehört übrigens auch die verschlossene Haustür... 
Und er ist weltallerbester Caipi-Mixer.

WS-Turm: ja, kann man hoch, ist aber wenig Aussicht, da die Bäume zu hoch sind. Der Teltschikturm hat wohl die beste Aussicht im Odenwald.

Feuerwerk: Da waren wir 10 Stunden zu früh in Neckarsteinach. Naja, waren ja auch nicht so die Romantiker bei der Tour dabei.  

Grenzübertritte: Die Pfälzer haben übrigens 11 mal die Grenze überfahren. Sollte genug Training gewesen sein für die 2x beim Alpencross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (2. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Grenzübertritte: Die Pfälzer haben übrigens 11 mal die Grenze überfahren. Sollte genug Training gewesen sein für die 2x beim Alpencross.



Mind. 4x!  Zumindest bei mir iss noch ein Zipfel Switzerländle dabei.


----------



## Dddakk (2. August 2010)

ui., wusste ich ja gar nicht. Welche Strecke? Und wann?
Ich versuche nen Alps-Doubble-Cross in 12 Stunden am 15.8. .


----------



## Houschter (2. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ui., wusste ich ja gar nicht. Welche Strecke? Und wann?
> Ich versuche nen Alps-Doubble-Cross in 12 Stunden am 15.8. .



Erzähl ich dir am Samstag, auf die Beschreibung vom 15. bin ich dann aber auch gespannt!


----------



## Kelme (2. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ui., wusste ich ja gar nicht. Welche Strecke? Und wann?
> ...


Das kommt davon, wenn der Guide immer soweit vor dem Feld her brummt. Da kriegt der halt nicht mit, wenn die Urlaubspläne im Block der Poursuivants ausgetauscht werden. Es deutet sich allerdings an, dass die Pfalz in der ersten Septemberwoche recht MTB-frei sein könnte.


----------



## Dddakk (2. August 2010)

? Der Houschter war doch oft neben dem, der vorne fuhr.


----------



## Kelme (2. August 2010)

Das haben wir ja auch im "Houschter-Pausen-Suppen-Koma" besprochen.


----------



## lomo (2. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Da kriegt der halt nicht mit, wenn die Urlaubspläne im Block der Poursuivants ausgetauscht werden. ...



Aha, das war also euer Gesprächsthema. Wir hatten da andere Sachen im Fokus ...


----------



## MoneSi (2. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> .... Block der Poursuivants....



Uiuiui, so schwere Wörter...gehören die nicht ins blaue Forum?


----------



## Kelme (2. August 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Uiuiui, so schwere Wörter...gehören die nicht ins blaue Forum?


Da bringen mich keine zehn Pferde hin. Lieber vergess' ich den Schweinkram wieder.


----------



## lomo (2. August 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Uiuiui, so schwere Wörter...gehören die nicht ins blaue Forum?



Blaues Forum? Das da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (2. August 2010)

Ich dachte, es geht um Picasso?


----------



## Dddakk (2. August 2010)

Strafe muss sein:
Nachdemigst ich nicht so ganz zufrieden war mit meiner Fitness gehts zum
Intensiv-SIS-Vorbereitungsnachttraining auf den Berg. 4 Tage reichen von GA0 bis GA2-Level.
Bis später.
Und morgen gleich wieder. So!


----------



## lomo (2. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Strafe muss sein:
> Nachdemigst ich nicht so ganz zufrieden war mit meiner Fitness gehts zum
> Intensiv-SIS-Vorbereitungsnachttraining auf den Berg. 4 Tage reichen von GA0 bis GA2-Level.
> Bis später.
> Und morgen gleich wieder. So!



Schon mal was von "übertrainiert" gehört?
Morgen ist ne leichte GA1-Einheit mit ausführlicher Flüssigkeits- und eventueller Nahrungszufuhr geplant. 
Vielleicht vorher oder hinterher noch hektisches Lampenbasteln.


----------



## Kelme (2. August 2010)

@lomo: Du kleine, elende Petze!


----------



## lomo (2. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> @lomo: Du kleine, elende Petze!



Aua, aua. Nicht so fest!


----------



## MoneSi (2. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> @lomo: Du kleine, elende Petze!



Boah ey, harte Worte!!


----------



## Kelme (2. August 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Boah ey, harte Worte!!


Ok, dann bin ich jetzt wieder lieb und werde den lomo "bei Gelegenheit" nur langsam mit sowas von der Strecke schieben.






@lomo: Machmahall


----------



## MoneSi (2. August 2010)

Mit'm Ford fort und mit'm Zug heim....oder wie?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. August 2010)

Wenn ich die Abhandlungen hier lese, denke ich teilweise, ich  war woanders(ter ) unterwegs:

Ich bin ruhig durch eine mir bislang unbekannte Gegend Deutschlands gefahren. Der Odenwald ist abwechslungsreich und reich Laubbäumen, was mir gut gefällt. 

Die Strecken waren schön, ein CCer-Rad hätte es auch, wenn nicht besser getan. Prima zum zügigen Fahren, die Trails sollen wir ja bei der Burgentour kennenlernen. 

Fahrttempo schön im GA1 (bei mir ), prima zur Langstreckenvorbereitung!

Und dann lese ich:

*Ich war immer mit dem Längsten vorne! *

Da ist es wieder, das postpubertäre Feilschen um den Sieg in der Männchengruppe! 

War eine sehr schöne Tour, schöne Aussichten, alle gut angekommen und die Versorgung mit gekühlter Fastenspeise am Bahnhof war auch gesichert. Was wollte ich mehr?

Haardtfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (3. August 2010)

Na du bist ja auch auf Schotterautobahnen falsch gefahren. 

Trails? Gibts hier nicht. Oder, definiere mal.... 

Längster/Erster/Tollster.... . Jungs sind so ! Das kommt ab 40 wieder. 

Burgen? Gibts hier auch so gut wie nicht.

3 bis SiS
13 bis ADC


----------



## lomo (3. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Längster/Erster/Tollster.... . Jungs sind so ! Das kommt ab 40 wieder.



 Ich war schon immer ein "Spätzünder"


----------



## Dddakk (5. August 2010)

SiS .  Da wird sich alles klären. Nicht wird mehr sein wie es war.


----------



## donnersberger (5. August 2010)

hier ein paar Bilder vom Samstach...

Dddakk war auch Dddwk:




Blick vom Teltschikturm nach unten:




und in die Ferne:




Ganz asphaltlos verlief die Strecke nicht...




... allerdings hatte das auch seinen Preis:




Was lernen wir daraus?
MTB-Mäntel/Schläuche sind nicht für die Straße gemacht!

Das Klischee, dass die Japaner(innen) dauernd das Heidelberger Schloss fotografieren stimmt übrigens 




Rest im Album


----------



## Dddakk (8. August 2010)

Donnersberger, schöne Bilder!

EswarSiS! Wo warst du? tsts


----------



## DerandereJan (8. August 2010)

Wann habt ihr denn mal wieder was geplant? 
Ich bin noch bis mindestens Mittwoch in Weinheim...

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Donnersberger, schöne Bilder!
> 
> EswarSiS! Wo warst du? tsts


Er war doch da. Ich habe mein Bier von ihm bekommen


----------



## MoneSi (8. August 2010)

Ich hab ihn auch gesehen!!


----------



## lomo (8. August 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn auch gesehen!!



Das habe ich auch ... nur nicht gehört


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (8. August 2010)

Ich habe sogar beides. Dddakk, nächstes Jahr könntest du auch ein Team mit ihm machen.


----------



## donnersberger (9. August 2010)

mir hat's gefallen 
______________________
...bis bald in Weidenthal...


----------



## Dddakk (9. August 2010)

Er war da? Aber ohne Rad, oder?
Ui, ich war wohl in jeder Hinsicht zu sehr im Rausch.
Na ja, SiS von Donnerstag 16 Uhr bis Sonntag 12 Uhr ist eben etwas viel für nen alten Mann.
Team? Neustart? 
Bin ich verrückt?
362 !


----------



## lomo (9. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Team? Neustart?
> Bin ich verrückt?
> 362 !


Aha, also Solo nächstes Jahr. Respekt!


----------



## Dddakk (9. August 2010)

..wenn ich nen Akku finde der 13 Runden hält.... klaro!


----------



## lomo (9. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..wenn ich nen Akku finde der 13 Runden hält.... klaro!



Kriegst Du ... dann will ich aber auch dreizehn Runden sehen.


----------



## Dddakk (9. August 2010)

ups, das sind ja 156km und 3120HM. Öhm, es reicht auch ein Akku der 6-7 Runden hält. 

@donnersberger.  Langsam kommt die Erinnerung zurück, stimmt du warst da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (9. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ups, das sind ja 156km und 3120HM. Öhm, es reicht auch ein Akku der 6-7 Runden hält.



man kann die Akkus auch wechseln, dann brauchst Du Dich auch nicht so abhetzen.. 



Dddakk schrieb:


> @donnersberger.  Langsam kommt die Erinnerung zurück, stimmt du warst da.



uii, habe schon angefangen mir Sorgen um Dich zu machen.. 

hattet Ihr ein gutes "Rennen"? 
Ich war ja "nur" zur Party da, aber selbst das war's schon wert! Superlustiges einmaliges Event 
Und dann noch die leckeren *Saumagenbrötchen *und *Flammkuchen * und der leckere *Hopfenblütentee aus Winnweiler* 
1 Dank an die Küche und das Team  
_______________
... S WAR SIS ...


----------



## Dddakk (9. August 2010)

@derandereJan
Ich hab noch Jetlag. Und ab Do gehts zum ADC. Bis dahin: Schonen.

@Lomo
Hat du ein Rad übrig?

@donnersberger
welches Rennen?
Essen, trinken, Musik, Leutchen...waren wichtiger.


----------



## lomo (9. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @Lomo
> Hat du ein Rad übrig?



Ich hab' ein Rad ab!
Nee, ja, hab' ich, heut' wird's aber zu knapp. Morgen?


----------



## Dddakk (10. August 2010)

@lomo: Ja, ich will!
Hat mal jemand die Pressenstimmen zum SiS vom Wochenende?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @lomo: Ja, ich will!
> Hat mal jemand die Pressenstimmen zum SiS vom Wochenende?



Rheinpfalz war ganz entspannt. Hat wider Erwarten den Helikopterflug nicht ausgeschlachtet, sondern sehr ruhig darüber berichtet (mit einem kleinen Fehler bzgl. des Geschlechts des Verunglückten, hat da wohl was verwechselt mit dem "kleineren" Sturz) und ansonsten die fröhliche Stimmung hervorgehoben. 

Habe ich aber nicht aufgehoben und kann ich deshalb nicht einstellen. War aber in Ordnung.


----------



## DerandereJan (10. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @derandereJan
> Ich hab noch Jetlag. Und ab Do gehts zum ADC. Bis dahin: Schonen.




och schade...... da bin ich schonmal da.......

naja, gutes gelingen....


----------



## Kelme (10. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @lomo: Ja, ich will!
> Hat mal jemand die Pressenstimmen zum SiS vom Wochenende?


Kannst du "drüben" nicht Lesen?

Da isses!
Für die Überschrift bedanken wir uns alle brav bei Face-to-ground. Wobei alles, was du in der Nacht geboten hast noch viel besser war.
Am Sonntag noch ein Tipp an die UCI, sich an SiS zu orientieren: Lesen!

Anmerkung: Die Kritik am Radsportverband, dass er taggleich andere Veranstaltungen genehmigt, bezieht sich hoffentlich nur auf die WM in St. Wendel. SiS versichert: Wir haben mit dem Verband nix am Hut!


----------



## Dddakk (10. August 2010)

Danke!
Und wo stand der Artikel "Gute Zeit (querpass)" drinne?

@Jan
Es gibt doch noch ganz viele andere Biker hier. Verneracer, wo steggsd du?


----------



## Verneracer (10. August 2010)

Bin schön brav hier zuhause wie es sich gehört....

Muss mich erstmal ausruhen. Hab gestern und heute den ultimativen Fitnesstest für den Alpencross gemacht:

Gestern: 108 km mit 2070 HM in 7 h

Viernheim- Weinheim-Hirschkopf-Juhöhe-Rimbach- Fürth-Lindenfels und dann über den Nibelungensteig Hohenstein-Krehberg-Felsberg-Melibokus und über Lorsch wieder zurück nach Viernheim.

Heute: 68 km mit 650 hm in 4 h

Viernheim - Bensheim-Melibokus- Lorsch - Viernheim

Hat alles gut geklappt - hab nur ein wenig "Rücken" vom Rucksack und dem Hardtail ( Fully ist gerade zerlegt und wird final inspiziert).

Eure Tour war ja wohl echt super- ich war stinksauer auf die Straßenbahn und wäre gerne dabei gewesen - aber nächstes Mal bestimmt - wenn ich darf.

Wie war´s beim SIS und was ist ADC ???

Grüße aus Viernheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (10. August 2010)

Mensch, du radelst viel zu viel so kurz vor den Alpen.
Wie SiS war? Ich grinse immer noch, die Kids auch. Kann man nicht beschreiben...  .
ADC: AlpDoubleCross (oder so). Also 1x Nord/Süd und dann wieder Süd/Nord. 
Die Tour war lang und für mich schwer. Es kamen aber alle durch. Ich habe auch alles gefunden, aber mit Local-Guide wärs natürlich besser gewesen. Ich hatte 80km und 1740HM aufm Leih-Tacho.


----------



## DerandereJan (10. August 2010)

Verneracer schrieb:


> Gestern: 108 km mit 2070 HM in 7 h
> 
> 
> Heute: 68 km mit 650 hm in 4 h



ähäääm.......

wenn ich das so lese, weiß ich gar nicht mehr ob ich der richtige Mit*fahrer* wäre...

das ist schon ein etwas fitteres Level als das meine..


----------



## Kelme (11. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Danke!
> Und wo stand der Artikel "Gute Zeit (querpass)" drinne?
> ...


In der Sontagsausgabe der Rheinpfalz.


----------



## Dddakk (24. August 2010)

..alle in Urlaub?


----------



## Kelme (24. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..alle in Urlaub?


Noch nicht. Aber fast.


----------



## Dddakk (24. August 2010)

..fahrt ihr vom Samerberg über Wolfgang bei Klosters zum Gardasee? ...röchel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..fahrt ihr vom Samerberg über Wolfgang bei Klosters zum Gardasee? ...röchel...



Ich dachte zum Wolfgangsee!


----------



## Festerfeast (24. August 2010)

Dddakk: war deine alte Gabel egtl kaputt oder schlummert die jetzt in deinem Keller rum?

Und hat jemand einen einzelnen linken Kurbelarm für 4-Kant?


----------



## Dddakk (24. August 2010)

..verbogen/verklemmt. War auch nix so Dolles.
Noch in Holland?


----------



## Festerfeast (24. August 2010)

Bin wieder in Heidelberg, Schule hat wieder angefangen. Bis zum Wochenende darf ich allerdings ordentlich pauken, sodass ich erstmal keine Zeit hab.


----------



## Mr.VIP (26. August 2010)

Hi Zusammen,

fahre auch öfters MTB um HD herum. zum Stein und zum Stuhl.... auch weiter...

ich stelle meine Touren bei http://melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html rein. 

Sagt Bescheid wenn wieder ne Tour startet!

Grüße aus HD

VIP


----------



## Dddakk (26. August 2010)

Ei los gehts!

15:30 Uhr ab HD-Handschuhsheim Tiefburg.
2 Stündchen um den WS.


----------



## Mr.VIP (26. August 2010)

ich schaffe es leider nicht so schnell da ich noch am schaffen bin...

lg VIP


----------



## philrock (26. August 2010)

I'll be there, if I may


----------



## Festerfeast (27. August 2010)

Hat denn irgendjemand eine Gabel um 100mm FW rumliegen, die er nicht mehr braucht und gerne loswerden würde?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2010)

@ Festerfeast: irgendwelche Ansprüche an die Gabel? Ich habe noch eine knapp 10 Jahre alte RS Psylo SL, weiß, mit V-Brake-Sockeln, Federweg per U-Turn INTERN von 80-125mm verstellbar, Floodgate extern einstellbar bis zum Lockout. Hat vor 3 oder 4 Jahren einen Komplettservice bekommen und wurde seit dem nur auf Straße oder Feldweg bewegt. Hat ein paar Optische Macken, ist technisch aber top. Alternativ würde demnächst noch eine etwa 4 Jahre alte Manitou Splice RTWD 70-100mm mit TPC Lockout frei werden. Die hat auch V-Brake-Sockel und wurde auch nur auf Straße und Feldweg bewegt.
Ich wohne allerdings nicht in HD...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (29. August 2010)

na jetzt wo alle weg sind fahr ich auch mal in den Süden. Vielleicht trifft man da ja jemand....


----------



## donnersberger (29. August 2010)

ich bin wieder da, aber grüß' mir die anderen im Süden

happy Trails


----------



## lomo (31. August 2010)

Sind im "Süden"
Gruß zurück


----------



## donnersberger (31. August 2010)

merci, wie isses Wetter da unten?
Hier wurden ja Heizungen angemacht, Winterreifen-Wechsel-Termine ausgemacht und Rheumadecken aus dem Speicher in die gudd Stubb geholt..


----------



## Mr.VIP (31. August 2010)

Hi Zusammen,

falls jemand Lust hat: http://melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.htm
Fahre heute 19Uhr ab Theodor-Heuss-Brücke/Bootsverleih.
Licht ist Pflicht!

Gruß
VIP


----------



## Dddakk (2. September 2010)

Ich habe ihnen die Sonne in den Süden gebracht. Doch "zur Strafe" musste ich mit auf den Berg radeln.....röchel....


----------



## Andybopp (2. September 2010)

uh, das klingt heftig: http://www.luaktiv.de/scripts/cms_rnnews/news.php?id=28459


----------



## lomo (6. September 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich habe ihnen die Sonne in den Süden gebracht. Doch "zur Strafe" musste ich mit auf den Berg radeln.....röchel....



Besten Dank für den Support ... wettertechnisch


----------



## Dddakk (6. September 2010)

@lomo: Gerne!
Und bevor es hier anfängt zu tröpfeln, fahr ich um 15.45 Uhr ab der Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen spielen.
@AndyBopp: Naja, Helmchen sollte doch immer Pflicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. September 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich habe ihnen die Sonne in den Süden gebracht. Doch "zur Strafe" musste ich mit auf den Berg radeln.....röchel....


Das mit der Sonne hat geklappt (bis auf eine Ausnahme und die zeige ich später).
Das mit dem "...röchel..."  war auch perfekt.




Dddakk_Eisjöchl von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Festerfeast (6. September 2010)

wow...wo wurde das Foto denn aufgenommen?

PS: Wer ist denn jetzt wieder hier vor Ort und wer nicht?


----------



## Dddakk (6. September 2010)

Ui, meine schwerste Stunde beim Biken bisher . Darum push in mein Bike auch gerade rückwärts ..
...man sollte vorher schon mindestens 3mal auf großer Höhe übernachten, bevor man so nen Passriesen erklimmt. 
Aber 10 Minuten später bin ich nur noch geflowt! 
@Festerfeast: Das warnix für dein 18 Kilo Radl.
Aber ich habe heute was neues für dich entdeckt......


----------



## Festerfeast (7. September 2010)

Jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht wo das Bild entstanden ist und auf welcher Höhe du da gerade stehst 

PS: Mich gibts auch bald mit Hardtail


----------



## Kelme (7. September 2010)

Das Bild ist auf dem Eisjöchl entstanden. Das sind 2.908 Meter.





Das Bild ist an der Stelle enstanden, an der Dddakk steht. Blick zurück zur Stettiner Hütte, die auf 2.875 Meter über NN steht..


----------



## Dddakk (7. September 2010)

Italien, Südtirol. 2250 HM Anstieg ab St. Leonard. In der Nähe der "Mädchenpass" Timmelsjoch. 
Hier gibts nen extra Dräd.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=482518


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (7. September 2010)

schöne Bilder


----------



## Dddakk (8. September 2010)

..ja, schöne Bilder, Kelme ist halt doch Profi... .

Donnerstag, 20 Uhr, Tiefburg: Ausfahrt. Je nach Wetter und so.... 2 Stündchen Spielerreien. Mir fehlen noch ein paar Höhenmeter.

Licht. Ja.


----------



## Dddakk (10. September 2010)

So. Nachdemigst ich heute 3 Stunden Schnipseljagd als Hase  mit ner Meute 5-jähriger Füchse hinter mich gebrach habe wird am Samstag geradelt. Abfahrt: 14 Uhr, oder so. 3-4 Stunden chilliges Chillen.

Tiefburg, Handschuhsheim: 14:30 Uhr


----------



## Festerfeast (14. September 2010)

Hey, ich suche mal wieder was für mein Hardtail:
Lenker mit 25,4mm Klemmung

Hat jemand sowas abzugeben?


----------



## guru39 (14. September 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Hey, ich suche mal wieder was für mein Hardtail:
> Lenker mit 25,4mm Klemmung
> 
> Hat jemand sowas abzugeben?



Üsch


----------



## Dddakk (16. September 2010)

Radeln um 15 Uhr ab Handschuhsheim/Tiefburg. 2-3 Stündchen gen Nord/Ost, oder so...


----------



## Dddakk (17. September 2010)

Also nachdemigst heute ne Nachtschicht bei mir ansteht habe ich Mittags Zeit.
Radeln um 11:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen um die Hohe Waid.


----------



## Dddakk (18. September 2010)

Falls da noch wer am Sonntag beim Odenwald Bike MArathon mitfahren will, melden, am besten telefonisch bei mir.

Leutershausen, 7km von mir aus.

Langstrecke: 90 km, 2400 HM
Mittelstrecke: 60 km, 1600 HM
Kurzstrecke: 30 km, 850 HM

http://demo8.intelliwebs.de/odenwald-bike-marathon/cms/iwebs/?mmid=6219&smid=22576


----------



## Festerfeast (18. September 2010)

bäääh...mich hat mal wieder irgendein Virus gepackt


----------



## Dddakk (18. September 2010)

Kamilledampfbad und ab in die Eukalyptus-Badewanne, so heiß wie möglich.  
Gute Genesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verneracer (20. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

es gibt ja nochmal ein richtig Klasse Bike-Wetter in den nächsten Tagen !!!

Wer hat Lust am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag gegen Abend eine Runde in Richtung Weißer Stein zu drehen ???

Ich würde mal vorschlagen Treffpunkt je nach Teilnehmer Schriesheim oder Handschuhsheim so gegen 17.00 Uhr und dann gegen Ende mit Licht in den Sonnenuntergang reiten...

Also meldet Euch mal hier 

Grüße aus Viernheim


----------



## philrock (20. September 2010)

Servus,

Mittwoch 17.00Uhr Handschuhsheim klingt sehr gut  Ich wär dabei !

Grüße


----------



## Verneracer (22. September 2010)

Ja super !

Treffpunkt also um 17.00 Uhr Handschuhsheim Tiefburg ???

@ Dddak: Was ist denn mit dir heute Abend, ist doch direkt vor der Haustür???

Grüße aus VHM


----------



## Tobsn (22. September 2010)

Aber passt auf, monentan sind im Wald die Biker los. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Eichelberg 3, Kohlhof 5, Weißer Stein >20 und dazwischen noch etliche Einzelbiker getroffen.
Aber das war auch ein herrliches Abendrot.

Vielleicht fährt man sich über den Weg.


----------



## Verneracer (22. September 2010)

Hallo Tobias,

dann können wir ja auch gleich alle Zusammen fahren , wegen der schönen Lichterkette nach Sonnenuntergang  !!!

Wir können uns gerne auf der Anfahrt nach HAndschuhsheim irgendwo zwischendrin treffen ....

Grüße aus VHM


----------



## Dddakk (22. September 2010)

Könnte mich da als Guide anbieten. Phil, wollen wir um 16:30 Uhr an der Burg los und den Verneracer (und Andere ?) in Leutershausen an der Tanke am südlichen Ortseingang aufgabeln (17 Uhr)?


----------



## Tobsn (22. September 2010)

Verneracer schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias,
> 
> dann können wir ja auch gleich alle Zusammen fahren , wegen der schönen Lichterkette nach Sonnenuntergang  !!!
> 
> ...



Heute wird das leider nix, aber ein ander mal gerne.
Fahren eigentlich täglich wenn's Wetter passt um 17 Uhr ab Fernmeldeturm.

Gruss


----------



## Stagebiker (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mich Euch schon länger mal bei einer Runde anschließen, war zeitlich allerdings für mich immer zu früh. Arbeite derzeit in Frankfurt und bin normalerweise vor 17.00 nicht daheim.
17.00 Uhr Leutershausen Tanke ist aber machbar, da nur 2 Min Anfahrt für mich. Lampen sind natürlich dabei.
Bleibt es dabei?


----------



## Verneracer (22. September 2010)

@ Stagebiker: natürlich - neue Gesichter sind immer Willkommen

@ Dddakk und Philrock: also jetzt endültig 17.00 Uhr Leutershausen Tanke ???

Wolfgang du kannst ja den Phil nochmal anklingeln, falls er´s nicht gelesen hat bis nachher...

Ich hab mein Handy dabei - für alle Fälle

C U later on bike

Verneracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (22. September 2010)

Ja, 16:30 Tiefburg.
17 Uhr Leutershausen, Tanke am südlichen Ortseingang.


----------



## Tobsn (23. September 2010)

Und wie wars?
Waren um ca 18:30 oben am Weißen Stein.
Ging es zu wie im Taubenschlag.


----------



## Verneracer (23. September 2010)

Morgen,

waren erst gegen 20.00 Uhr oben am WS.
Nur ein Nightrider am Teltschik gesehen - sonst alles leer....

Natürlich noch ein sch... Platten auf der Abfahrt oberhalb Strahlenburg gehabt, aber egal, war auf jeden Fall ein schöner Nightride !!!!

Grüße aus VHM


----------



## Dddakk (23. September 2010)

..vielleicht sollte man die Trails auf dem KS 4-spurig, und die Trails auf dem WS 2-spurig ausbauen.  

Aber bald kommt der Winter, dann ists wieder schööön einsam....


----------



## Tobsn (24. September 2010)

Ja freu mich auch auf den Winter. 
Meine Kollegen hier scharren auch schon alle mit den Bikeschuhen und freuen sich auf den ersten Snowride.

Gestern haben wir das geniale Wettter für einen Ritt an der Sonne genutzt, mei war das schön.
Wenn ich die Bilder von der anderen Rheinseite ankucke, muss ich sagen, der Sonnenuntergang im Osten ist schöner. 
Aber da wir nicht so Technik-Nerds sind und bei uns der Moment mit dem Herzen genossen wird, gibt es halt keine Bilder.


----------



## Kelme (24. September 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...Aber da wir nicht so Technik-Nerds sind und bei uns der Moment mit dem Herzen genossen wird, gibt es halt keine Bilder.
> ...[/quote]
> 
> Sprachs, schnallte sein Topo-Garmin-GPX-Navi-Touch-Pro-Screen-"Bring-mich-heim"-Kästchen an den Lenker und ritt in den Sonnenuntergang.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. September 2010)

An der Regenfront entlang surfen:
Abfahrt: Freitag 11:15 Uhr an der Tiefburg.
2 Stündchen. Rückkehr also knapp vor dem Regen.
Ab 14 Uhr: Schaffe, Nachtschicht,  ahhhh!


----------



## Tobsn (24. September 2010)

Nene, mach heut City-Sprint und Happy-Hour surfen. 
Route ist schon ins Navi eingegeben.
Die letzten 3 Tage waren so geil, das muss gefeiert werden.


----------



## Dddakk (24. September 2010)

Die Technik wasserdicht einpacken!


----------



## Dddakk (30. September 2010)

Heute, Donnerstag, 16 Uhr ab Café Florian Steiner/Neuenheim.
2 Stündchen auf den KS, oder so....


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2010)

Sonnen-Einheits-Ausfahrt !

Abfahrt: 03.10.2010, 11 Uhr an der Tiefburg in HD-Handschuhsheim. Oder falls jemand mit dem Zug anreist, am Heidelberger HBF. .  Rückkehr: ca. 15:30 Uhr. 

Region: Heidelbergs Norden. Zustiege sind möglich.

Programmpunkte:
 1. Radeln  abseits der Ströme
Sportliches All-Mountain-Biken bis S1. Lauschige Plätzchen und Wege.
 2. Einkehr und Fröhliches Beisammensein
Odenwälder Speisen und Getränke
3. Kultur
Einige alte Gemäuer werden gestreift.
4. Ausklang
 Leggeres Café wird am Ende kurz besucht

Strecke: 45km/1300 HM. Ausbaufähig, reduzierbar. 

Mitbringen:
Kleingeld.
Jäckchen, weil auch einige kühle Täler erradelt werden.


Anmeldung: Hier per Post oder Mail oder Phone.


----------



## Verneracer (2. Oktober 2010)

Sch.... ich muss leider arbeiten !
Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## Stagebiker (4. Oktober 2010)

@dddakk
sorry, die Tourplanung war zu kurzfristig für mich. Sonntag war für Familienausflug mit Einkehrschwung reserviert....

@verneracer
wie wärs die Woche mit einer Abendrunde? Vorzugsweise Mittwoch, Start irgendwo zwischen Weinheim und Bensheim ca. 17.30  - 18.00 Uhr. Würde direkt von Frankfurt mit dem Auto hinkommen.


----------



## Dddakk (4. Oktober 2010)

Seid froh das ihr nicht dabei wart:
2 Abbrecher
2 Finisher
Alte, viel zu Klein (e) Räder
58km elende Forstwege 
1300HM auf Asphalt
Käse mit Zwiebeln
Halb vergorener Wein
blähende Suppen
Wildschweinsuhlen ohne Ende
Grenzübertrittsprobleme
Kaffee von Meistern
Flache Torten aus Linz
Angelsport
Gegrillte Schuppentiere


nöööö, das war niggs...


----------



## Verneracer (4. Oktober 2010)

@ Wolfgang: Angeber !!!

@ Stagebiker: Mittwoch 17.30 Uhr in Bensheim und dann im letzten Licht hoch zum Meli oder Felsberg und mit Lämpchen wieder auf geilen Trails bergab ???? Klingt gut, ich würde allerdings direkt von der Arbeit mit dem Bike anreisen.Deshalb rufe mich bitte mal an für die genauere Absprache ( Meine Nummer hab ich dir als PrivatNachricht geschickt)- oder schick mir deine Nummer - dann melde ich mich.

Grüße 
Verneracer


----------



## Stagebiker (5. Oktober 2010)

@verneracer
So machen wirs. Tel. ist per PM unterwegs. Über Handy bin ich erst morgen wieder erreichbar, da das Teil momentan nicht funzt (Schlammbad).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. Oktober 2010)

O.K. ! Ab zum Wasi!
Verne, ich nehm deinen Windschatten.


----------



## 80er (9. Oktober 2010)

Ein Hallo an euch alle hier aus dem Fred,

und steinigt mich bitte nicht mit sprüchen.

Will mir nen MTB kaufen denn Rennrad alleine bringt es auf dauer nicht. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage in unserer schönen Region was da sinvoller wäre bzw. mit was man auf dauer mehr Spaß hat.

Ne gescheites Fully oder ein Hardtail. Zu Material habe ich mich schon einigermaßen in der Kaufberatung belesen. Aber wer sich mit RR befasst für den ist halt alles neu.

Und so bald ich nen bike habe rolle ich bei euch mit ganz klar.

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

lg aus Eppele

Alex


----------



## Verneracer (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo 80er,

herzlich willkommen !!!

Für eine genauere Beratung zum Thema Bike musst du schon ein wenig mehr Info´s zum Einsatzzweck des neuen Rades geben.

In der Region Bergstraße / Odenwald kannst du vom Racehardtail mit 8,5 kg bis hin zum Downhillrad mit ordentlich Federweg alles einsetzen und damit Spaß haben ( z.B. Touren fahren, an Marathons teilnehmen oder mehr Abfahrtsorientiert...)

Natürlich kommt es dabei auch stark auf deine Fahrtechnik an - im Trail und im Gelände wollen Mountainbikes eben auch artgerecht bewegt werden.
Gruß

Verneracer


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo 80er!
Der Verne kennt sich gut aus. Der macht ne echte Bedarfsanalyse, und erst dann rät er. So muss das sein.


----------



## 80er (10. Oktober 2010)

Dann gebe ich mal meine gedanken zum besten.

Irgendwie hockommen und mit Spaß runter was recht einfach dargestellt ist von mir, fern ab der Weg gemütlich durch den wald mit reserven unterm pops kein carbon davon bin ich nicht überzeugt gerne auch eine längere Tour, quasi einen Allrounder eventuell für GA1 grundlagen. Meine fahrpraxis im Gelände ist noch sehr ausbaufähig. In meine Augen habe ich mittlerweile das Scott Genius 40/50 gefasst, scheint mir einen guten eindruck zu machen. Und denke das man eine menge Spaß auf dauer damit haben kann!!!

lg


----------



## Verneracer (10. Oktober 2010)

Das Scott Genius 40/50 ist sicher für diesen Einsatz geeignet - hat aber wahrscheinlich Bergab wesentlich mehr zu bieten als sein zukünftiger Fahrer erstmal an Fahrtechnik ausschöpfen kann.
Mich würde der komplexe Dämpfer und dessen Lage an der Position hinter der Sitzstrebe stören- zumal der Dämpfer hier sicherlich sehr unter Schmutz-Beschuss ist.

Ein Fully mit weniger Federweg und vielleicht etwas leichter sollte für den Anfang völlig ausreichen- wenn es denn überhaupt gleich ein Fully sein muss.


----------



## 80er (11. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt, darüber habe ich mir auch schon so meinen Gedanken gemacht. Nur am ende wie ich mich kenne werde ich mich vielleicht ärgern und doppelt Euronen in die Hand nehmen, das kann aber eigentlich so oder so passieren.

Als Hardtail komme ich nur auf Radon, glaub das 7.0 Team war es,was mir passabel vor kommt in sachen Preis/Leistung.

lg

Und einen guten Start in die Woche @alll


----------



## Stagebiker (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane am Sonntag, den 24.10. eine Ganztags-Seasonend-Tour durchzuführen. Auserkorene Wegstrecke ist der Vogesenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg: ca. 100 km, ca. 2.500 hm.
Reine Fahrzeit ca. 8 h, deshalb nicht zu spät starten. Vorzeitiger Ausstieg jederzeit möglich, weiss auch nicht ob ich bis zum Ende durchhalte.
Ich fahre mit dem Zug nach DA an. Abfahrt HD 8.21 Uhr, Weinheim 8.45 Uhr. ist ne RB und hält fast überall entlang der Bergstraße. Damit die Anfahrt nicht zu langweilig wird, ist nach "Pfälzer Vorbild" ein ordentliches Frühstück geplant. Ob`s allerdings "gfillde Granz" gibt ist vom Angebot der örtlichen Backkünstler abhängig.
Ankunft und Tourstart DA Süd 9.21 h, oder ca. 5 min später am Böllenfalltor, dem eigentlichen Startpunkt des Vogesenwegs. 
Achja, eins noch: Tour findet nur bei annehmbaren Witterungsverhältnissen statt (Temp. > -10°C; Windstärke max. 11; Regen max. 50 l/m²). Ansonsten verschiebt sich die Tour aufs darauffolgende Wo-Ende.
Bisher sind wir 2 Teilnehmer, Gruppenstärke sollte 10 nicht übersteigen.
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Verneracer (12. Oktober 2010)

Morgen,

ich als alter Vogesenweg-Fahrer bin dabei, falls ich das mit der Arbeit koordiniert bekomme ( sollte aber klappen).

Geht morgen Abend was mit Nightride im Bereich WS????


Grüße
Verneracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagebiker (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi verne,
Du warst eh schon als No.2 vorgesehen. Morgen WS gerne, habe in F um 15.00 Uhr noch einen jour fixe, sollte aber 16.00 Uhr vorbei sein. Wie wäre es mit Abfahrt 17.00 Uhr Weinheim?


----------



## Stagebiker (12. Oktober 2010)

Kleine Korrektur: 17.30 Uhr wäre mir lieber, dann könnte ich vorher noch nach Hause und müsste nicht wieder alles im Auto den ganzen Tag spazierenfahren.


----------



## Verneracer (12. Oktober 2010)

17.00 Uhr Weinheim Stadthalle ???

Tour über Wachenberg -Buchklingen- Siedelsbrunn dann je nach Zeit und Fitness entweder Eichelberg-Weinheim oder Eichelberg-WS-Weinheim ???


Wolfgang kommst du auch mit - du kannst auch unterwegs aussteigen und Richtung Heimat abdrehen....

Ich würde allerdings mit PKW nach Weinheim kommen und muss somit dorthin zurück.

Alle anderen Mitleser dürfen natürlich auch gerne mit !!!


----------



## Stagebiker (12. Oktober 2010)

17.00 Uhr geht auch, dann wieder mit bike im Auto


----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2010)

..nö, jetzt: 16:30 an der Tiefburg.
Morgen? Weees noch nedd!


----------



## Mr.VIP (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen,

habe wieder die Woche zwei Touren in der HD-Umgebung geplant... wer Lust hat gerne anmelden!

genaue Daten unter:http://melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html
 
Freue mich....

Grüße aus HD

VIP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo VIP,

dann schreibs doch einfach hier rein. Der Melibokus ist ja 40 Kilometer im Hohen Norden.


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Hallo VIP,
> 
> dann schreibs doch einfach hier rein. Der Melibokus ist ja 40 Kilometer im Hohen Norden.



Er ist doch Mr. V.I.P


----------



## Mr.VIP (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi zusammen,

der Melibokus ist doch in direkter Reichweite und es sollte auch nicht schwer sein auf den Link zu klicken....

Aber weil ihr so nett sei hier nochmal die Daten für euch:

1. 
*Do, 14.10.2010  um 19:15*

*Tiefburg, Heidelberg*

*Tourguide:*

 *Teilnehmer:*

* 

 VIP*


*Kondition:*







*Technik:*






*Tempo:*






*Länge:*
*0 km*
*500 Hm*
*Dauer*
* 1-2 Std.*
*Tourbeschreibung:*
 Feierabendrunde zum Weißen Stein.
kostenlose Parkmöglichkeit an der Tiefburg vorhanden.

Route wird an Mitfahrer angepasst.


2.
*Fr, 15.10.2010  um 18:30*

*Tiefburg, Heidelberg*

*Tourguide:*

 *Teilnehmer:*

* 

 VIP*


*Kondition:*






*Technik:*






*Tempo:*






*Länge:*
*0 km*
*500 Hm*
*Dauer*
* 1-2 Std.*
*Tourbeschreibung:*
 gestartet wird an der Tiefburg in Heidelberg. 

Kostenloser Parkplatz inklusive!

Richtung: Königstuhl bzw. nach Wunsch der Mitfahrer auch woanders hin.

LIP!(Licht ist Plicht!)
nach Rücksprache kann ich ggf. ein Licht für die Tour mitbringen.

  Viele Grüße,

VIP


----------



## Festerfeast (13. Oktober 2010)

Die morgige Tour werde ich wohl mitnehmen. 
Ich war nur leider eine kleine Ewigkeit nicht mehr mit dem Rad am Berg unterwegs, weiß also nicht wie meine Kondition ist. Zum Weißen Stein hoch komme ich schon, allerdings wohl nur recht langsam, hoffe das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Mr.VIP (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi Festerfeast,

wir machen das immer so dass wir uns an ein gemeinsames tempo anpassen. 

viele Grüße,

VIP


----------



## Kelme (14. Oktober 2010)

Mr.VIP schrieb:


> Hi Festerfeast,
> 
> wir machen das immer so dass wir uns an ein gemeinsames tempo anpassen.
> 
> ...


Warum traut sich denn keiner zu schreiben. "Hey, wenn  du langsamer bist, ist das für uns echt kein Problem. Du wirst am ersten Beg gnadenlos versenkt und wir fahren dich aus den Socken. Oben warten wir genau so lange (maximal) bist angehechechelt kommst und dann Vollgas weiter im Takt." Immer dieses Rumgeschmuse. Ist doch kein Spaß hier, oder?


----------



## Mr.VIP (14. Oktober 2010)

Kollege Kelme,

wir fahren hier kein Rennen sonder mach eine Feierabendrunde. Wenn es sich ergibt, dass man einen kurzen Sprint gegeneinander fahren möchte dann kann man das machen. Aber den anderen fertig machen ist nicht Sinn und Zweck der Veranstaltung.

Grundsetzlich: es wird die Tour gemeinsam gestartet und beendet!

oder ?


Viele Grüße,

VIP


----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Warum traut sich denn keiner zu schreiben. "Hey, wenn  du langsamer bist, ist das für uns echt kein Problem. Du wirst am ersten Beg gnadenlos versenkt und wir fahren dich aus den Socken. Oben warten wir genau so lange (maximal) bist angehechechelt kommst und dann Vollgas weiter im Takt." Immer dieses Rumgeschmuse. Ist doch kein Spaß hier, oder?



Genau, nur so sieht richtiges Training aus ...
... nicht dieses planlose GA1 gelutsche ...
... ist doch nur ne faule Ausrede um sich nicht anstrengen zu müssen ...
... schnell wird nur, wer auch schnell fährt ...

Tag auch.

Tobsn - der gestern einen Wellness Nightride mit 7 Mann und Frau gefahren ist, bei dem man auf keinen warten musste, weil man so langsam gefahren ist, dass keiner abgehängt wurde.


----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ... der gestern einen Wellness Nightride mit 7 Mann und Frau gefahren ...



In Summe 7? Wie war denn die (geschlechtliche) Verteilung? Nur mal so, für die Statistik ....


----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> In Summe 7? Wie war denn die (geschlechtliche) Verteilung? Nur mal so, für die Statistik ....



Zählen Betty und Wilma auch? 
Dann waren die Mädels in der Überzahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Zählen Betty und Wilma auch?



 Wenn's zur Erhöhung der Frauenquote dient, ja!


----------



## Kelme (14. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Zählen Betty und Wilma auch?
> Dann waren die Mädels in der Überzahl.


Bei (Big) Betty, Wilma und Frauenquote hab' ich jetzt ein Bild im Kopf und krieg' das nicht mehr weg.

Ganz schlimm ...


----------



## Festerfeast (14. Oktober 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Warum traut sich denn keiner zu schreiben. "Hey, wenn  du langsamer bist, ist das für uns echt kein Problem. Du wirst am ersten Beg gnadenlos versenkt und wir fahren dich aus den Socken. Oben warten wir genau so lange (maximal) bist angehechechelt kommst und dann Vollgas weiter im Takt." Immer dieses Rumgeschmuse. Ist doch kein Spaß hier, oder?



Standard, frag mal den Dddakk, der macht das immer so mit mir!


----------



## Kelme (14. Oktober 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Standard, frag mal den Dddakk, der macht das immer so mit mir!



Dann bin ich ja beruhigt .


----------



## lomo (14. Oktober 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Standard, frag mal den Dddakk, der macht das immer so mit mir!




Haha, ja, ich erinner' mich.
"Los, los. Net hier rumstehen und schwätzen. Ich hab' nen Tisch für halb acht bestellt!"


----------



## Dddakk (15. Oktober 2010)

Uruuuus! Zuuunder!


----------



## lomo (15. Oktober 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Uruuuus! Zuuunder!



rüschdüsch!
Äbbelwoitour?
Ach, was heisst'n "DP"?


----------



## Dddakk (15. Oktober 2010)

DP issn SiS-Insider, weiß Monesi....

Äbbelwoitour....mmmhh, 23.10., 30.10. oder 13.11. .
Kann zu Zeit schwer planen...


----------



## lomo (15. Oktober 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> DP issn SiS-Insider, weiß Monesi....



Hm, echt? Gut!

Hallo MoneSi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (15. Oktober 2010)

It seems I was outside while it was explained...

Äbbelwoi: Ja was jetzt.....23.10. klang doch gut?!


----------



## lomo (15. Oktober 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> It seems I was outside while it was explained...
> 
> Äbbelwoi: Ja was jetzt.....23.10. klang doch gut?!



Gebongt (Muss ich nochmal abklären ...)!


----------



## Dddakk (15. Oktober 2010)

..werde es versuchen...
Also der 23.10. oder 24.10.  Sprach was gegen den 24. ?


----------



## MoneSi (15. Oktober 2010)

Nö, eigentlich nicht...zumindest von meiner Seite. Geht nur um die allg. Planung, will jetzt nicht 2 Tage blockieren müssen wegen einer Tour.


----------



## lomo (15. Oktober 2010)

Hmpf, 23.10.?
Ooooch, büdde!


----------



## Stagebiker (22. Oktober 2010)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich plane am Sonntag, den 24.10. eine Ganztags-Seasonend-Tour durchzuführen. Auserkorene Wegstrecke ist der Vogesenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg: ca. 100 km, ca. 2.500 hm.
> Reine Fahrzeit ca. 8 h, deshalb nicht zu spät starten. Vorzeitiger Ausstieg jederzeit möglich, weiss auch nicht ob ich bis zum Ende durchhalte.
> Ich fahre mit dem Zug nach DA an. Abfahrt HD 8.21 Uhr, Weinheim 8.45 Uhr. ist ne RB und hält fast überall entlang der Bergstraße. Damit die Anfahrt nicht zu langweilig wird, ist nach "Pfälzer Vorbild" ein ordentliches Frühstück geplant. Ob`s allerdings "gfillde Granz" gibt ist vom Angebot der örtlichen Backkünstler abhängig.
> ...


 
Tour wird verschoben auf eines der kommenden Wochenenden, es ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen. 
Neuer Termin wird kurzfristig bekanntgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (22. Oktober 2010)

@all
Samstag: Gäsbock-Mara-Vorfreude-Tour.
Start: 13.15 Uhr an der Tiefburg in HD-Handschuhsheim.
Frohes Dahingleiten auf lieblichem Schotter.
ca. 42km/1200 HM
Einkehrschwung mit Äbbelwoi in Dubbegläser.
Rückkehr 17 Uhr = Flutlicht nicht notwenig.

Wer will?

@stage: In Frühling bin ich dabei.  
@verne: Danke für die Schuh!
@fester: 2 Bremsen muss...


----------



## Festerfeast (22. Oktober 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @fester: 2 Bremsen muss...



Mist!


----------



## lomo (22. Oktober 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Start: 13.15 Uhr an der Tiefburg in HD-Handschuhsheim.
> ...



S-Bahn kommt um 12:53 Uhr in HD an!


----------



## Festerfeast (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme aber trotzdem, mit Hardtail!


----------



## Dddakk (22. Oktober 2010)

@lomo
dann kannst du die anderen ja guiden zur Burg. 

@festerfeast
Hardtail reicht dicke aus, du hast ja auch sicher kräftig trainiert.


----------



## Festerfeast (23. Oktober 2010)

Wie viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter sinds nun geworden?


----------



## lomo (24. Oktober 2010)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Wie viele Kilometer und Höhenmeter sinds nun geworden?



Laut TschiePieEss 37,35 km und 839 Höhenmeter ... 

... und eine Flasche Äbbelwoi:




Maintaler von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (25. Oktober 2010)

Yep! 
Klappt also auch ohne nen Tisch zu reservieren. 
Danke an die Mitstreiter, alleine hätte ich die Flasche nie geschafft.
Und Gerippte geht normal gar nicht, kann nur daran liegen, dass wir nicht die Grenze überschritten haben. 

Ach, noch was schweinisches: Am 29.-31.10. empfehle ich Handschuhsheim Nord zu meiden. Also Dreieck Handschuhsheim/Dossenheim bis zum Hoher Nistler.
Da wird gedrückt und getrieben. Legger!


----------



## Dddakk (26. Oktober 2010)

Schaffenspause:
Dienstag, 26.10. Kleine Ausfahrt von 16-18 Uhr ab Tiefburg.

Zum heulen: Ex-Trail


----------



## Dddakk (9. November 2010)

Ui, alle im Winterschlaf.
Na hier/da kann man auch mit dem Auto hin:
Samstag, Weißer Stein, Schlachtfest, Büffet von 15:30 bis 17:30 Uhr, 11-Euronen-Flat-Rate. Bäggscher un Schnissjer vum Feinschde. 
Glühbums gibts auch. Reservierung empfohlen.
Ich werde mit KiWa dort sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich werde mit KiWa dort sein.



Nach dem ja S.f.d.W. geklärt wäre ... was is jetzt KiWa?


----------



## roischiffer (9. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ui, alle im Winterschlaf.
> Na hier/da kann man auch mit dem Auto hin:
> Samstag, Weißer Stein, Schlachtfest, Büffet von 15:30 bis 17:30 Uhr, 11-Euronen-Flat-Rate. Bäggscher un Schnissjer vum Feinschde.
> Glühbums gibts auch. Reservierung empfohlen.
> Ich werde mit KiWa dort sein.



Bist du sicher, daß das Büffet    erst um 15:30 startet, oder sind das deine KiWa Ankunfts- und Abfahrtszeiten  ?


----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2010)

Ja, 15:30 Uhr stimmt. Das Büffet ist zwar ab 11, aber bis 15 Uhr sind alle Plätze schon reserviert.
Also futtern von ca. 15:30 bis 17:30 Uhr.

KiWa? tsts...diese Tennies...  Also: Ist ein Fully, 4 Sitzpositionen, hat ne Klingel, Korb, Dach, Moskitonetz, Kaffeehalter, ganz flach faltbar..und natürlich Singlespeeder. Na?


----------



## Tobsn (10. November 2010)

Heckantrieb hast vergessen.
Und ist Co² neutral.


----------



## Tobsn (10. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ui, alle im Winterschlaf....



Ne waren erst gestern wieder oben.
War sogar überraschend trocken und griffig.
Dachte seh danach aus wie ein Schwarzwild.
Kam aber richtig sauber daheim an.
Wo bleibt da der Spaß?

Tobsn - wartet sehnsüchtig auf den ersten Snowride.


----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2010)

Stimmt. Co² neutral aber nur vor dem Buffet leer futtern.  

Schnee? Da! http://www.jufferien.ch/index.cfm?id=263

Und, müßt ihr euch angucken:
www.the-berg.de


----------



## Stagebiker (11. November 2010)

Alleine schon der Anblick von Dir mit KiWa im Downhill, das würde den Besuch schon lohnen. Du am besten in Bauchlage und die Kleine ins Gepäcknetz - da kämst Du endlich mal bei ner Abfahrt in den Genuß eines Fullys!!! Spätestens nach dem 2.ten Crash kriegst Du die Kurven dann richtig hin.....


----------



## freiraum (12. November 2010)

Wer fährt denn von euch am Sonntag den 14. November?


----------



## Stagebiker (13. November 2010)

Meinereiner!
Es soll ja T-Shirt-Temperaturen geben am Sonntag. Abfahrt aber erst nach abgeschlossenem Familienprogramm möglich. Wird vermutlich 16.00 Uhr, kann aber auch später werden. Abfahrt Leutershausen, Ziel Weißer Stein. Gute Lampe obligatorisch - no light, no fun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (14. November 2010)

KiWa rockt! Nur bei den Bunny-Hops muss ich noch üben.  

Awwer:
Also, nach dem 16+1 Erfolg gibt es legger von mir geteste und gehegte und gescheuchte Sauen aus  hiesiger Jagd im Gilberts und im Schützenhaus in HD-Handschuhsheim. Besonders Gilberts ist Kult. 

Wo steggt eigentlich der Festerfeast? Immer noch in Holland?


----------



## lomo (14. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Besonders Gilberts ist Kult.



Erzähl mal mehr ...


----------



## Dddakk (15. November 2010)

Ins Gilbert darf nur der, der gedient hat. Ah, hast du ja, da wo es um die Weißwurst geht. 
Musst du mal kommen, zeig ichs dir... .


----------



## Stagebiker (15. November 2010)

Melde hiermit jehorsamt Interesse an!b Grundvorraussetzungen sind jedenfalls erfüllt.
Läßt sich vielleicht mit ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt verbinden. Oder ist Bikerkluft unpassend?


----------



## Dddakk (15. November 2010)

Kluft: Nur gestriegelt und gebürstet und mit tadellosem Schuhputz.  

Ja, kann man sehr gut mit ner Tour verbinden. Dann muss man aber nach 19 Uhr eintrudeln.


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2010)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch habe ich die Urus diesmal direkt eingeladen:
Also, im Kalender den 29.5.20_11_ ankreuzen.

2. _Gebt-den-Urus-Zunder-Ausfahrt !
_
Wieder eine geteilte Tour mit besonderem Einkehrschwung.
Tisch? Gut, werde ich reservieren. 

Ah, und damits am 7.5.2011 keine Tränen gibt, da! :  http://www.gäsbockbiker.de/html/marathon.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. November 2010)

ui, da hab ich doch ein paar vergessen zu informieren. 
Also hier:

Am Samstag ist die "Tour de Romantique" der Gäsbock-Biker. 
Freunde dürfen da auch mit.

Guide: Ich & Helfer


27. November 2010.
Blahn:
Treffen gegen 16 Uhr in Heidelberg/Karlstorbahnhof. (S-Bahn ab Neustadt um 15:05 Uhr. Ankunft um 16 Uhr.)
Das Wetter wird bei der Tour natürlich berücksichtigt. Mit Schnee und Matschepampe ist zu rechnen! 

Es gibt 2 Gruppen:

1. Die Radlertour (Licht und Schlösser für die Räder werden empfohlen, stehen aber vermutlich in Sichtweite): ca. 30 km und 750 HM auf schönen Wegen mit Aussicht. Trails? Nö.
1 x Aufwärmstopp gegen 17 Uhr bei Bedarf.
Dann gegen 18 Uhr Einkehr auf einem schnuffigen Weihnachtsmarkt. Da gibts nen Tisch, mit Heizern (extra auf besonderen Wunsch von der, die immer "lang" fährt, ddilf)
Dort gibts Ox und Glühbums....
Dann noch ca. 4 km radeln zurück zum Startpunkt.

2. Die Wanderertour (nicht Fahrrad geeignet, festes Schuhwerk!, Taschenlampen). Natürlich deutlich härter:
Gleicher Treffpunkt, gleiche Zeit.
500 Meter einlaufen zum ersten Glühwein.
16:10-16:45 Uhr, Frohes Shoppen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Heidelberg/Downtown. Gute Nerven erforderlich. 
16:45 -18 Uhr, 5 km Wanderung auf herrlichen Wegelchen zu einem schnuffigen Weihnachtsmarkt. Beschreibung siehe oben.
Dann noch ca. 4 km wandern zurück zum Startpunkt.

Auf dem schnuffigen Weinachtsmarkt treffen wir uns alle. (glühweinsmiley?)
 
Rückfahrt mit der S-Bahn ist stündlich möglich.

Die Tour ist kalorienfreundlich. Die Wandertour speziell ist Kinderfreundlich, Hunde dürfen auch mit.

2-3 Plätze gibts noch.

Lomo
Pantherkuh
Monesi
Kelme
Jo+Ul
Wo+Ve
JL
Andi
He
+5 Vielleichts
...
wen vergessen?


----------



## lomo (24. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> wen vergessen?



Mmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Dddakk (25. November 2010)

Aktuelles Büldsche von der Strecke, auf 370 HM.
Das wird aber sicher noch besser bis Samstag.


----------



## Dddakk (25. November 2010)




----------



## guru39 (25. November 2010)




----------



## Dddakk (25. November 2010)

merci! bei mir klappt das nicht, bekomme immer nen Fehlerkasten angezeigt. Liegts am Firefox?


----------



## donnersberger (25. November 2010)

ne, liegt nicht am brennenden Fuchs, der kann das anzeigen..

@Gürü: uiii sieht wie Schneee aus, oder war das im Sommer nach ner wilden Schaumparty im Wald


----------



## Kelme (25. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Aktuelles Büldsche von der Strecke, auf 370 HM.
> Das wird aber sicher noch besser bis Samstag.


Besser heißt mehr Schnee? Fein!


----------



## Dddakk (25. November 2010)

...also besser keine Rutschigen Ralfs, sondern Bissige Birgits?

@donnersberger:    der Guru war auch da? Da war ich wohl zu schnell (mit KFZ)


----------



## donnersberger (25. November 2010)

ei als der Gürü dort war, war der vollgeschneite oder vollgeschäumte Weg ganz groß und als Du vorher dort warst war's klein, so zeigen's doch zumindest die Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. November 2010)

Für die eventuell vielleicht Absager, Bilder von heute:

Als Kahler Kojak getarnter Kenda Nevegal:






Bissl Schnee, man erkannt ganz klar d Kalmit (hinter Hütte, hinter Baum, hinter Berg, hinter Wolke):





Abkürzung 1 Ostseite:







Abkürzung 2 Südseite






Sie warten auf die, die sich trauen:





Bis Morsche!  

P.S.: Singletrails sind gefährlich und illegal. Darum habe ich den Anteil von 5% auf 3% gekürzt.  Digges-Petzaugen-Smiley

+ Stagebiker
+ Verneracer


----------



## lomo (27. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> P.S.: Singletrails sind gefährlich und illegal. Darum habe ich den Anteil von 5% auf 3% gekürzt.  Digges-Petzaugen-Smiley



Eben, deswegen wieder Asphaltbilder ...




TdR_Asphaltbild_Schnee von *lomo* auf Flickr

von wegen "illegal"




TdR_Traileinstieg von *lomo* auf Flickr

Schee war's


----------



## Bergfried (27. November 2010)

Wie es wirklich war....


----------



## Kelme (28. November 2010)

Nur schnell ein paar Bilder. Die Heimfahrt wurde durch das dringende Bedürfnis von ein paar Mitreisenden ihre Kräfte per Faustschlag zu messen, erheblich verzögert.




So viel Romantique von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Flockig von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Runter gucken von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Viel Schnee von kelme_sis auf Flickr

War schön - war lecker.


----------



## MoneSi (28. November 2010)

War wieder klasse!
Schöne Strecke, knuffiger Weihnachtsmarkt...nachdem der Heizpilz gezündet war, auch warm
Die Heimfahrt war dann allerdings mühselig......


----------



## freiraum (28. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Heimfahrt wurde durch das dringende Bedürfnis von ein paar Mitreisenden ihre Kräfte per Faustschlag zu messen, erheblich verzögert.



Was?
Gab's ne Klopperei?


Klosterhof Bier rocks!


----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2010)

Das Glühbums euch so ausrasten läßt.....die armen Schalker in der S-Bahn platt machen. Die waren doch schon platt genug. 
Es nägste Mal gibts Kinderpunsch.


----------



## freiraum (28. November 2010)

... die waren doch in der Brauerei!
Da gab's Adventsbock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit meint:
... und Helles und Dunkles und Berndsteinweizen und Weizen und Pils und alles verdammt lecker!


----------



## Stagebiker (29. November 2010)

Prima Tour, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht - trotz anfänglicher Badeeinlage im Neckar mit anschließender Quietschesocke!
Zum Ende hin habe ich dann - zumindest uphill - nur noch die Hinterreifen der Mitfahrer gesehen. In de Palz sinse halt fit, die Jungs + Mädel(s).

See you 
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (29. November 2010)

Da die Truppe sich auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt nicht nur mit dem Inhalt der beiden großen Töpfe da befasst hat, 





sondern auch noch eine Kurzbesichtigung - mit kleiner Verkostung - in der angeschlossenen Brauerei auf dem Programm hatte, wurden die großen Pläne in Richtung "Bierseminar" geboren. Hier die Seminargrundlagen.





Für die Nicht-Brauer wird es hoffentlich eine sommerliche Tour mi dem Kloster als Ziel geben und dann werden wir uns mit dem Endprodukt eingehend beschäftigen.





Bis dahin Prost und flockige Trails jenseits des Rheines.


----------



## lomo (29. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nur schnell ein paar Bilder. Die Heimfahrt wurde durch das dringende Bedürfnis von ein paar Mitreisenden ihre Kräfte per Faustschlag zu messen, erheblich verzögert.



Hm, hab davon in deinem Album nix gefunden ...


----------



## Dddakk (29. November 2010)

..das Pfälzer zu einem Bier-Seminar nach Baden wollen.. Naja, ist ja alles Kurpfalz. 

Aber, wird organisiert. 
Aber erst wenn Zensi und Resi die Nikoläuse verdrängt haben. 

@stage.  Den Hund verklagen wir bis nach Karlsruhe! Da der Angriff aber vor dem Start der Tour de Romantique war, ist der, der vorne rum fuhr aus dem Schneider. 
@Wanderer. Wie ging es noch bei euch?
@alpencrosser. Gabs eigentlich Striche gestern. 

Ach, es schneit!


----------



## Kelme (29. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> [email protected] Wie ging es noch bei euch?
> @alpencrosser. Gabs eigentlich Striche gestern.
> 
> Ach, es schneit!


Die Wanderer sorgten per Telefoninfo wenigstens dafür, dass wir im "Weltdorf LU-Mundenheim" ein wenig hektisch aus unserem Zug raus und in die an sich nachfolgende S-Bahn gewechselt sind. Info im Zug darüber: Null. Die hatten wohl genug mit der Prügelbande im hinteren Zugabschnitt zu tun. Aber es war immerhin noch Samstag als in im Zentrum des Gäsbocklandes mein Stahlross im Stall verschloss.

Strich? Ich hab' nur einen für den Guide gesehen. Spektakulärer Weichfall.


----------



## Festerfeast (30. November 2010)

Hätte Donnerstag Abend gegen 19Uhr jemand Lust auf eine Tour?


----------



## DerandereJan (30. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


>




Is das die Thinkstätte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (30. November 2010)

@kelme: Ein  Guide?  Wo?
@ Jan: Wir kommen beim biken nicht zum denken, nur ab und an mal "versammeln". 
@Fester: Könnte klappen gegen 20:30 Uhr.


----------



## lomo (30. November 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Is das die Thinkstätte?



Sieht so aus ... hatte aber mein ThinkPad vergessen ...


----------



## Festerfeast (30. November 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @Fester: Könnte klappen gegen 20:30 Uhr.



Das ist gut...würde gerne die eine oder andere Nachtaufnahme von Hd machen..


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Dezember 2010)

Edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## Dddakk (2. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich bekam gerade die letzten "Strecken-Daten-Infos" der TdR: 
Geplant waren 30 km und 790 HM in 2,5 Stunden. 
Wegen der heftigen Bodenbeschaffenheit auf den Westseiten und dem Drang zum Glühbums wurde aber abgekürzt. 
So wurden es 20 km und 570 HM in 2 h. 

Und für die Statistiker  :
Geplant: 10 km Singletrails (gdgn), 16 km Naturwege, 4 km Asphalt.
Gefahren: 7 km Singletrails (gdgn), 5 km Naturwege, 8 km Asphalt.

Das muss besser werden! Wiederholung folgt.


----------



## Kelme (2. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> So wurden es 20 km und 570 HM in 2 h.
> ...


Das entspricht ja - oh Wunder - genau dem Mittwochsschnitt. Wobei dort der anschließende Schnitt an Flammkuchen pro Person  zwischenzeitlich von n:m=1 auf (n+1):m erhöht wurde (n=Anzahl der Flammkuchen; m=Anzahl der TeilnehmerInnen).


----------



## Dddakk (2. Dezember 2010)

..also ihr esst einen Flammkuchen mehr wie Personen da sind? 
Da muss ich doch mal anreisen....

@verne:
Wenn ein Biker gegen 25 Vierbeiner antritt, welchen Platz wird er nach 48 km wohl machen?


----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das entspricht ja - oh Wunder - genau dem Mittwochsschnitt. Wobei dort der anschließende Schnitt an Flammkuchen pro Person  zwischenzeitlich von n:m=1 auf (n+1):m erhöht wurde (n=Anzahl der Flammkuchen; m=Anzahl der TeilnehmerInnen).



Höhere Mathematik?


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2010)

Also, um mal wieder was für die Fitness zu tun.... :

Biken um 16:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 
1,5 h Schneesuche.


----------



## Festerfeast (7. Dezember 2010)

Hast du dir genau das richtige Wetter ausgesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2010)

Logisch! Da oben lagen die Woche 30cm Pulver, nun sinds 10-15cm Kompaktschnee. Schwer zu fahren. Nicht ungefährlich, die Bäume biegen sich und  Äste kommen runter. Aber lustig.
Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, werde ich am Samstag zum ersten Mal die Snowstuds aufziehen für den 48km Mara.  


Und du? Im Training oder am schrauben?


----------



## Festerfeast (7. Dezember 2010)

tja...weder noch...leider


----------



## freiraum (7. Dezember 2010)

Am Wochenende war's super! 
Auf dem WS war super Schnee, weiter unten etwas matschiger. Waldautobahnen waren sehr gut fest gefahren, für den Uphill aber auch gerade zum runtersliden, wie auffe Piste. 
Zum Zollstock und die Rampe runter - echt geil bei den Bedingungen


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2010)

..das kommt hoffentlich bald wieder..  : Eggstrehm-Powder-Biking!


----------



## Festerfeast (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich grübel im Moment noch an einer Rahmenhalterung für meinen Akku rum. Hoffentlich kommt mir bis zum WE die richtige Idee


----------



## Dddakk (9. Dezember 2010)

Den Mara am Samstag haben wir abgesagt. Zu gefährlich im Wald für mich. Und zu gefährlich bei Eis für die 25 4-Beiner.
Wird aber nachgeholt.
Verne! Dann kummsch mit.


----------



## Festerfeast (10. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Den Mara am Samstag haben wir abgesagt. Zu gefährlich im Wald für mich. Und zu gefährlich bei Eis für die 25 4-Beiner.
> Wird aber nachgeholt.
> Verne! Dann kummsch mit.



Sind die Wege nicht mehr fahrbar?


----------



## freiraum (10. Dezember 2010)

... ist halt matschig bis eisig. 
Ich fahr morgen mal wieder zum WS hoch, dann werde ich berichten.


----------



## Festerfeast (11. Dezember 2010)

So mein Lämpchen ist wieder einsatzbereit. Sieht nicht schön aus, sollte aber halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich ergänze:
Nass, matschig, vereist und windig. 
Passagen mit Schnee sind so gut wie nicht fahrbar. 

Bis zum Zollstock geht's, alles drüber ist anstrengend. 

Werde morgen wohl eher im unteren Teil fahren.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Dezember 2010)

Gut.
ich werde mal um *15 Uhr ab Tiefburg* die Lage testen, bevor heute Nacht wieder Schnee kommt.
Wusch! (oder Rutsch!)


----------



## freiraum (13. Dezember 2010)

... mein Handy sagt: erst ab Freitag

... das Web sagt ab Donnerstag
http://www.vtxnet.ch/channels/meteo/meteo-station.html?station=GMXX0053&country=GM&continent=

... und du ab heute Nacht.


Ich bin gespannt!
Hoffentlich bleibt der Schnee dann ne Weile geil und fluffig


----------



## Festerfeast (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde mal eine Runde am Freitag gegen 18Uhr vorschlagen, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte zwar im Sommer geübt, aber das ist dann doch zu viel. Ab 300 HM Eis, Eisschnee, Eisfußspuren, Eisradspuren, Eisharvesterspuren... . Nur mit größter Mühe zum Teil fahrbar. Nur die Wege die schon Sonne hatten, unter 250Hm, sind gut.
Das Dumme, der Schnee wird auf Eis fallen. Wird also sicher gefährlich.



Wetterquelle: http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/heidelberg/DE0004329.html

Traue keinem Ei-von-Jünger und den Schweizern schon gar nicht.


----------



## MoneSi (13. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Traue keinem Ei-von-Jünger und den Schweizern schon gar nicht.



Boah, eben hab ich wieder 5 sec. gebraucht, bis ich's hatte. Ich kannte mal jemanden, der "Jünger" hieß und viel Käse erzählt hat, wenn der Tag lang war....ich dachte kurz, du redest von dem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (13. Dezember 2010)

5 sec. sind tollerable im Gespräch.
Aber nicht beim Buggelnunnerfahre.

Schnee. Ich präzisiere: Montag, 21:47 Uhr fängt es hier an.


----------



## freiraum (13. Dezember 2010)

Woher weisst du welches Handy ich habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im Norden schneit's ja schon fleissig.
Wenn das die Woche so weiter geht werd' ich mal in Schnorrenbach Ski fahren gehen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ein kleiner Trost:
Unterhalb vom Zollstock war der Schnee weg.
Im Großen und Ganzen dürfte die Pampe festfrieren und der Schnee sich schön drüber legen. Ohne Eisrillen und -spuren. Freu mich schon auf Mittwoch und den (hoffentlich) mit Powder überzogenen Trails.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Dezember 2010)

Ski fahren? Viel zu gefährlich! 



Es muss richtig viel schneien, um das unebene Eis/Harsch zu glätten. Hoffentlich.....

21:47


----------



## freiraum (13. Dezember 2010)

... ist eh alles viel zu gefährlich!


----------



## Dddakk (14. Dezember 2010)

...0:15 Uhr, 0,5 cm Schnee, die Frisur hält.


----------



## lomo (14. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...0:15 Uhr, 0,5 cm Schnee, die Frisur hält.



Um die Zeit noch Radfahren? Ist das nicht ungesund?


----------



## Dddakk (14. Dezember 2010)

..nee, da habe ich gerade das Tageswerk beendet.
 Aber nimmer lang (235), da starten wir gerade zur 5. Runde um die Zeit, gelle?
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/


----------



## lomo (14. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..nee, da habe ich gerade das Tageswerk beendet.
> Aber nimmer lang (235), da starten wir gerade zur 5. Runde um die Zeit, gelle?
> http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/



Da ist unser Team mindestens schon in der 6. Runde, wenn nicht in der 7. Runde .... Schnarchnase


----------



## freiraum (15. Dezember 2010)

Schnee, Schnee, Schnee, geil, geil, geil!!!


----------



## Dddakk (15. Dezember 2010)

mehr, mehr, mehr!

@lomo    könnte MP auch schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (16. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @lomo    könnte *MP* auch schaffen



Aber sicher doch!


----------



## Festerfeast (16. Dezember 2010)

wie siehts nu aus mit einer Tour morgen Abend?


----------



## Dddakk (17. Dezember 2010)

..Snowride ab Tiefburg um 16 Uhr.
Zollstock um ca. 16:45 Uhr.
Und dann, so hoch wie möglich.
Owwacht, hier liegen auf 120 HM bereits 15 cm.

Gerade zurück:
Auffahrt auf Fahrspur auf Forstweg, geht gut auf 10-15 cm Schnee. Gasthaus WS ist offen bis 22h. Abfahrt Ostseite, bis zur Achse feiner Pulverschnee auf Virgintrails. Hat das gestaubt!


----------



## freiraum (17. Dezember 2010)

War ganz schön anstrengend da hoch zu kommen. Dafür war der Weg runter geil


----------



## Festerfeast (17. Dezember 2010)

Am Samstag irgendwas geplant?


----------



## Dddakk (17. Dezember 2010)

@ Ff    BikerAdvent in der Pfalz. Siehe Dräd.

@ freiraum   Da haben wir uns knapp verpasst, oder kamst du mir aus dem Trail nach Hendesse von oben entgegen?


----------



## freiraum (18. Dezember 2010)

Ne, wir sind knapp unter dem Zollstock wieder runter. Wären wir weiter hoch, hätte es von der Zeit her passen können.


----------



## freiraum (19. Dezember 2010)

Bin heute gegen 11 Uhr wieder im Wald. Werd' wohl am Köpfel starten.


----------



## Dddakk (20. Dezember 2010)

Da war niggs mehr mit biken am Sonntag bei 30cm:






Im Sommer sieht es da so aus:






Ah!  Es schneit.

P.S.: Gasthaus WS ist zu bis 25.12. .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (20. Dezember 2010)

wow...Snowriden ohne den Berg hoch zu müssen


----------



## Dddakk (23. Dezember 2010)

..es soll da auch so Parks mit Liften und Shuttle-Bussen geben....   

...und: Euch allen Frohes Fest! Und hoffentlich viele Bike-Teile unterm Baum!


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2010)

So, jetzt reichts, genug gefuttert. Dienstag um 15 Uhr wird gebiket. Egal wie.


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2010)

Echt?
Da könnte man glatt mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2010)

O.K. 
Dann ruf ich mal die "Zwischen-den-Jahren-Tour" aus. Dienstag, 15 Uhr.
Treffpunkt: Bei PKW-Anreise an der Tiefburg.
Bei Bahn-Anreise am Karlstorbahnhof = Heidelberg/Altstadt.
Bitte vorher bescheid.....
Schwerpunkt: Einkehr und biken so hoch wie möglich.


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> O.K.
> Dann ruf ich mal die "Zwischen-den-Jahren-Tour" aus. Dienstag, 15 Uhr.
> Blablabla
> *Schwerpunkt: Einkehr ...*



Gebongt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (27. Dezember 2010)

Okay...15 Uhr klingt vernünftig!


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2010)

Gut. Bringt den Olde Fritz mit. Und wer sonst sich noch traut. Treffpunkt also am Heidelberger Karlstorbahnhof, 1-2 Stationen nach dem HBF, je nach S-Bahn. ca. 15 Uhr.

Dann wirds ganz furchtbar. Radeln, Einkehr, Radeln, Einkehr, Radeln.


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Dann wirds ganz furchtbar. Radeln, Einkehr, Radeln, Einkehr, Radeln.



Das hört sich ja anstrengend an ...


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2010)

..manche Pfälzerinnen begann heute schon mit dem Outdoor-Training: Auto freikratzen und Jogging auf nem Laufband im Studio.


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


>


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..manche Pfälzerinnen begann heute schon mit dem Outdoor-Training: Auto freikratzen und Jogging auf nem Laufband im Studio.



Keine Reaktion?


----------



## MoneSi (27. Dezember 2010)

Meinst du vielleicht, ich oute mich hier???


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2010)

Nee, komm, warst du damit gemeint?
Hätt' ich jetzt nicht gedacht, aber wenn ich jetzt noch mal in mich gehe und alle Fakten zusammentrage ....


----------



## donnersberger (27. Dezember 2010)

hab nicht frei, muss morsche schaffe,sonst wär ich dabei..


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2010)

Schade.
Jahresendspurt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. Dezember 2010)

Da kann man ja schlecht nein sagen...
Man sieht sich in der S-Bahn.


----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2010)

Holst du ein Ticket?

14:05 Uhr Abfahrt in NW?
Ist um 14:22 Uhr in Limburgerhof (für die aufgewärmte MoneSi)
und um 14:31 Uhr in LU-Mitte. Der Zielbahnhof HD-Altstadt sollte dann um 15:00 Uhr erreicht sein.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. Dezember 2010)

Jepp, ich hole dann das Ticket.
Wieso aufgewärmt? Rechnest du mit Heizungsausfall in der S-Bahn?


----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Jepp, ich hole dann das Ticket.
> Wieso aufgewärmt? Rechnest du mit Heizungsausfall in der S-Bahn?



Ne, ne, is'n Insider ... aber 'impossible is nothing' oder doch 'nothing is impossible'?


----------



## freiraum (28. Dezember 2010)

Werd auch mal versuchen um 15:00 am K.Bhf. Zu sein


----------



## Dddakk (28. Dezember 2010)

Ui! Kolonne! 

Lämble nicht vergessen.

Glitsch!


----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2010)

Kolonne - Lämble - Glitsch?


----------



## donnersberger (28. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Schade.
> Jahresendspurt?



ja genau, 2.5 Tage dann iss Urlaub


----------



## freiraum (28. Dezember 2010)

Bruder vom Flutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (28. Dezember 2010)

War toll heute!
Freu mich schon auf's nächste mal!


----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2010)

Soderle, habe keine Fahrbilder und auch keine Asphaltbilder gemacht.
Erst zum obligatorischen Ablichten des Essens (eben das Wichtigste) habe ich die Kamera gezückt:

Voila, einmal Rataouille ...




Alt-Hendesse Ratatouille von *lomo* auf Flickr

... und einmal Geschnetzeltes ...




Alt-Hendesse Geschnetzeltes von *lomo* auf Flickr

... nur die Pfeffercremesuppe kam mir nicht vor die Linse! 

@freiraum: wie du an den Bildern siehst, hast du etwas wichtiges verpasst


----------



## freiraum (28. Dezember 2010)

Das "Alt Hendese" is schon net schlecht, ich weiß


----------



## MoneSi (28. Dezember 2010)

Mir hat's Spaß gemacht! Ist aber ein ganz schönes geeiere, das sowohl berghoch als auch bergab anstrengt.
Der kulinarische Abschluss half ganz gut darüber hinweg! Mmmmh.....


----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2010)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Der kulinarische Abschluss half ganz gut darüber hinweg! Mmmmh.....



Hast auch artig aufgegessen


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (28. Dezember 2010)

Diese Tour muss ausschweifender wiederholt werden! Irgendwann bekomme ich dann meine Pfeffercremesuppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. Dezember 2010)

O.K.
Wie wäre es mit ner Biergarten-Tour im Sommer? 
Technische Daten: 
80 km / 1800 HM / 4 Biergärten. Ist schon in Planung.
Aber in der Pfalz warten auch noch diverse Verpflichtungen. Lomo: Einsatz! Am 10.1. ists zu spät!

@freiraum     Das mit unseren Familien muss besser werden. Meine kam auch nicht.


----------



## lomo (28. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> O.K.
> Lomo: Einsatz! Am 10.1. ists zu spät!



Schon klar, am 10.01. muss ich selbst auch wieder ran.
Bis zum 06.01. wäre noch Zeit (ausser am 06.01. da is nämlich Rastatt-Punk-Enduro).
Also, wann wäre es denn recht?


----------



## freiraum (30. Dezember 2010)

Mittwochs, Freitag bis Sonntag kann ich mir Zeit nehmen. 

War heute noch mal auf'm KS, bin aber dann nach HD runter. War anstrengender aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dddakk (4. Januar 2011)

Heute, Dienstag, 16:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 1,5 Stündchen im Schnee spielen gen WS.


----------



## Tobsn (5. Januar 2011)

Und wie wars?
Wollte heute abend auf den WS.


----------



## Dddakk (8. Januar 2011)

Späte Antwort: Naja, etwas mühselig nach oben, aber fix nach unten Richtung HB.
Aber nu ist der Schnee wohl weg.
Dein Video hab ich gesehen, da gins ja ganz gut zu fahren nach Schriese.
Wutdsch!


----------



## Dddakk (10. Januar 2011)

Kurzer Nightride:
Heute, Montag, 21 Uhr. Feuchte Wege, Schlimme Kurven. Inclusive Verneracers Revier, so weit möglich.  
Treffpunkt HD-Neuenheim am O´Reillys/Anfang der Bergstraße.
Gutes Licht ist nötig.
Platsch!


----------



## freiraum (10. Januar 2011)

... viel zu gefährlich! 
Du willst doch bloß Freibier sammeln


----------



## Festerfeast (10. Januar 2011)

Kommen wir am Anfang der Tour bei dir zu Hause vorbei? Wenn ja, dann bring ich das komplette Paket mit der Bremse mit.



Dddakk schrieb:


> Kurzer Nightride:
> Heute, Montag, 21 Uhr. Feuchte Wege, Schlimme Kurven. Inclusive Verneracers Revier, so weit möglich.
> Treffpunkt HD-Neuenheim am O´Reillys/Anfang der Bergstraße.
> Gutes Licht ist nötig.
> Platsch!


----------



## Dddakk (10. Januar 2011)

Nein, aber bring es trotzdem mit. Ich hab nen Rucksack dabei.

Freibier? Danke Freiraum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle,
gibt es einen empfehlenswerten Biergarten/Gaststätte in der Stadt um eine längere Biketour mit gutem Essen, nicht zu teuer, ausklingen zu lassen. Kann vielleicht auch in der Weststadt oder Neuenheim sein. Der Bahnhof sollte auch nicht zu weit weg sein. Der Bierhälterhof fällt raus, ist mir zu weit weg von der Stadt.
Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschläge für mich?

Vielen Dank im voraus, Gruss rmfausi.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Januar 2011)

In welche Fahrtrichtung willst du denn nach dem biken?


----------



## rmfausi (13. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> In welche Fahrtrichtung willst du denn nach dem biken?



Hallo Dddakk,
wir werden von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg ber den Vogesenweg kommen und die Mitfahrer werden dann mit dem Zug nach Darmstadt zurck fahren. Das ganze passiert aber erst um Mitte-Ende Mai '11. Ich hatte erst an den Vetter oder die Palmbrugasse gedacht, vielleicht gibts auch noch was anderes. Ich kenne von Heidelberg eigentlich die Hauptstrasse und die Untergasse genauer. Darum habe ich hier einfach mal gefragt, um noch andere Vorschlge zu bekommen .   

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (13. Januar 2011)

Na da würde sich der Biergarten im Stift Neuburg anbieten. Da gibts ne nette Abfahrt vom Weißen Stein hin. Danach ca. 15 Minuten zum HBF, oder 30 Minuten über 50% Trails.

Oder auch schon direkt im Biergarten vom Weißen Stein, und dann mit vollem Ranzen Schufahrt nach Heidelberg (ca. 40 Minuten bis HBF).

Was auch schön ist, sind die Biergräten in Handschuhsheim, von da 15 Minuten zum HBF.

Du kannst ja mal bescheid sagen wenn es so weit ist. Evtl. kann ich euch ja ein wenig entgegen kommen und euch guiden.

Die Altstadt würde ich nicht empfehlen, da müsst ihr schieben in der Fußgängerzone, die Sheriffs sind da sehr präsent.


----------



## rmfausi (13. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Na da würde sich der Biergarten im Stift Neuburg anbieten. Da gibts ne nette Abfahrt vom Weißen Stein hin. Danach ca. 15 Minuten zum HBF, oder 30 Minuten über 50% Trails.
> 
> Oder auch schon direkt im Biergarten vom Weißen Stein, und dann mit vollem Ranzen Schufahrt nach Heidelberg (ca. 40 Minuten bis HBF).
> 
> ...



Hallo Dddakk,
in dem Biergarten des Stift Neuburg war ich noch nie, werde aber im voraus mal dort vorbeifahren. Ich kann Dir gerne Bescheid sagen wenn wir fahren. Kannst gerne mitfahren, vielleicht lerne ich noch ein paar andere/neue Wege kennen . Wo sind in Hendese Biergärten? Bin gerade etwas auf'm Schlauch. Mit der Altstadt hast Du natürlich auch recht, habe ich selbst schon gemerkt . 
Am besten wir fahrn vielleicht mal 'ne Tour zusammen. Wenns recht ist.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Was auch schön ist, sind die *Biergräten* in Handschuhsheim, von da 15 Minuten zum HBF.



Im Bierteig ausgebacken, lecker.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Januar 2011)

Lomo, auch andere dürften mal editieren, die stehen aber zu ihren Tippfehlern. Aber Gräten ist schon gut... .  Und die mit ner 7 hinter der 6 kennen auch noch nicht alle Biergärten, aber Ende des Sommers nach der Biergarten-Tour sicher. 

Nennenswerte Biergärtchen gibts in Hendesse so ca. 4 Stück.
Den im Stift (HD-Ziegelhausen) gibts erst seit 2010.
Touren, gerne.
Jetzt geh ich mal nach dem Neckar gucken. 
PlitschPlatsch!


----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2011)

Nee, ja, will ja nicht Klugschei**ern, aber die Gräten waren ne gute Steilvorlage. Biergärten brauch ich nicht so viele ... so viel Unterschiede (vom Bier her) wird's da nicht geben ... aber Klosterfrau .., äh Klosterbräu müssen wir unbedingt antesten.

Du, nach dem Neckar musst du nicht schauen, der is immer noch! Glaub's mir!


----------



## Dddakk (13. Januar 2011)

..der kommt näher, der Neggar, soll 5,20 Freitag Mittag. Schickt Säcke!

Wir machen jetzt "Geh-weg-du-böses-Nass-Bordeaux-Party". Pladsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..der kommt näher, der Neggar, soll 5,20 Freitag Mittag. Schickt Säcke!



Fette Säcke?



Dddakk schrieb:


> Wir machen jetzt "Geh-weg-du-böses-Nass-Bordeaux-Party". Pladsch!



Bordoooh?
Think global, drink local.
Ach ich vergass, ihr müsst ja guten Wein importieren, da drüben.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Januar 2011)

Sandige Säcke, um nen Naggah-Jump zu bauen. (Steilvorlage für die Wurzeljungs )

Wein, stimmt, da ist die Pfalz besser aufgestellt. 
Darum liegen in meinem Keller auch die leggeren Forster und Karlbache und Mosellaner..... 

Jetzt aber, Schibbche raus.......


----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Darum liegen in meinem Keller auch die leggeren Forster und Karlbache und Mosellaner.....


... hoffentlich nicht neben dem Heizöltank!!!


----------



## MoneSi (13. Januar 2011)

...na, also den Unterschied sollte er dann merken...


----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> ...na, also den Unterschied sollte er dann merken...



Kommt auf die Sensorik an ... 

"1. Übung:
Beissen sie in einen Apfel. Was schmecken sie?
Nix? Sie sind der geborene Biertrinker!"


----------



## rmfausi (13. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Nennenswerte Biergärtchen gibts in Hendesse so ca. 4 Stück.
> Den im Stift (HD-Ziegelhausen) gibts erst seit 2010.
> Touren, gerne.



Vielen Dank Dddakk,
ich melde mich dann in der nächsten Zeit mit einer PN bei Dir. 
Muss noch ein bisschen langsam machen wg. meiner Schulter.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt geh ich mal nach dem Neckar gucken.
> PlitschPlatsch!



Und? Abgesoffen?


----------



## Dddakk (14. Januar 2011)

Neggah: Es werden nur 4,6 Meter. Aber mein "Geheim-Trail" ist so 1,5 Meter unter Wasser.

Öl und Wein. Hallo! Ich hab nen ca. 800 Jahre alten Weinkeller. Gewölbe und Lehmboden. Fledermäuse und prähistorische Krabbeltiere hats auch.

Rausch!


----------



## lomo (14. Januar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Neggah: Es werden nur 4,6 Meter. Aber mein "Geheim-Trail" ist so 1,5 Meter unter Wasser.



Memo an mich: Für Touren im Osten Schnorchel einpacken.


----------



## Kelme (14. Januar 2011)

Kommst du nicht zum Neggah, kommt der Neggah zu dir.


----------



## rmfausi (14. Januar 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kommst du nicht zum Neggah, kommt der Neggah zu dir.




Geil 
rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (14. Januar 2011)

Der kam....und noch andere...:






SSP, mit zu langer Kurbel:


----------



## Dddakk (15. Januar 2011)

Heute, Samstag, 16 Uhr ab HD Neckarwiese Q7-Kiosk. Leichte CC-Tour . So Richtung WS.


----------



## freiraum (15. Januar 2011)

Wisu nich schon um 15 Uhr??


----------



## Dddakk (15. Januar 2011)

Nee, bin noch mit Kids auf der Wiese, und dann ab ca. 16 Uhr auf den Berg. Aber wie gesagt, habe heute nur nen Crosser dabei. Also keine Trails.

Wudsch!


----------



## freiraum (15. Januar 2011)

Bin jetzt auch aufgehalten worden. Ich komm zur Neckarwiese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (15. Januar 2011)

Bin da. 
... kommst du noch oder fährst du schon?


----------



## Festerfeast (15. Januar 2011)

Wars bei euch auch so matschig?


----------



## freiraum (15. Januar 2011)

Klar!
War aber auch zu erwarten.


----------



## Dddakk (17. Januar 2011)

@Freiraum. Verpasst, knapp. 

Ich muss nachher nach Rippenweiher. 15:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. CC auf Asphalt hin. Zurück über die Hohe Waid. Keine Trails.

Wudsch!


----------



## freiraum (21. Januar 2011)

Samstag und Sonntag bin ich wieder unterwegs. Eine große "Tour de merde" von HD zum WS und über Schriese zurück nach HD wird's geben. Gemeinschaftliches Radlputzen nicht ausgeschlossen 

Wer Lust hat mitzukommen, kann sich gerne melden. 

Schlamming und Schlorz!


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2011)

@freiraum
Wann willst Du am Sonntag fahren und von wo willst du los?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## freiraum (21. Januar 2011)

Ich bin noch völlig planlos 
Ab 11 Uhr kann ich los. Ob wir in HD  starten oder in Ziegelhausen is mir auch wurscht.


----------



## Tobsn (22. Januar 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> ...von HD zum WS und über Schriese zurück nach HD wird's geben. Gemeinschaftliches Radlputzen nicht ausgeschlossen ...


Sind wir gestern Nacht gefahren. 
Ging überraschend gut und sauber.
Runter konnte man es richtig laufen lassen, nix rutschig oder schmierig. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## rmfausi (22. Januar 2011)

Vorschlag: Ich könnte am Sonntag um 11.30-11.45 Uhr an der alten Brücke auf der Ziegelhäuser Seite sein.
Wenn Du doch was anderes planst sag Bescheid.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (22. Januar 2011)

Alte Brücke klingt doch gut, 11:30 ist auch super. So planen wir das mal.


----------



## freiraum (23. Januar 2011)

Junge, Junge, was ein Wochenende!

Tribletrails, Doubletrails und Singletrails, Hardtails und Softtails, Vornewegfahrer und Schlusslichter, Uphill und Downhill, Schanzen und Drops, Trailmobs und Solos, Buckelpisten, Schotterwege, Rinnen und krasser "Flow", und vor allem jede Menge Spass!!!


Super!
Gerne wieder! =;o)


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2011)

Schnee suchen:

Montag, 15:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2-Stunden-CC-Tour. Keine argen Trails.

Wudsch!

(MTB noch inne Rabaraduhr)

Nachtrag: Fette 1 cm Schnee ab 350 HM, gut zu fahren.


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2011)

Hi an alle,
war gestern richtig gut!  Der Kuchen nach der Tour daheim war auch ganz lecker.Ich werde am nächsten Sonntag noch vor der Maus  starten,  wir sind Mittags eingeladen. Wenn jemand mit möchte sagt Bescheid. Ob KS od. WS weiss ich noch nicht genau, wird sich aber finden.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle,
muss leider für Sonntag absagen, kann doch nicht. Leider 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (31. Januar 2011)

Heute, Montag:
15:45 Uhr ab Tiefburg in Handschuhsheim. 2 Stündchen verschneite Trails suchen.

Glitsch!



Nachtrag:  Westseite ab 350Hm Schnee, oft überraschend Eis und Eisrillen. Ab 400 HM fester Schnee, gut zu fahren. 18 Uhr -8° oben. brrrr

Knirsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (1. Februar 2011)

Samstag isses wieder so weit, Voruntersuchung um 8 Uhr:


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Samstag isses wieder so weit, Voruntersuchung um 8 Uhr:



Hast dein Ross neu beschlagen lassen?


----------



## freiraum (1. Februar 2011)

Ich kann erst wieder nächste Woche.
... dafür aber bestimmt auch Abends =;o)

Bin am WE im Auftrag der Bienen unterwegs.


----------



## Dddakk (1. Februar 2011)

Yep, Ross ist trainiert und beschlagen. 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch etwas Kondition. 

Bienen? Du bist ja noch schräger drauf!


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Im Auftrag der Bienen?
Ist schon Frühling?


----------



## freiraum (1. Februar 2011)

...bald ...dauert nimmer lang!
Weiterbildung ... quasi ... Imkerforumstreffen =;o)

Watch this:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMS4r5_4fEc"]YouTube        - Bienen Reinigungsflug, Januar 2011[/nomedia]


----------



## Dddakk (7. Februar 2011)

2. Platz.
..bin immer noch am putzen..
Mabbelpampepferdeäpfelstrohlehmsalzsplitmischmasch! WD 40? neee, eher Handgranate.


----------



## Festerfeast (8. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 2. Platz.
> ..bin immer noch am putzen..
> Mabbelpampepferdeäpfelstrohlehmsalzsplitmischmasch! WD 40? neee, eher Handgranate.



Filmen und in die Videosection laden!


----------



## Dddakk (9. Februar 2011)

16 Uhr ab Heidelberg Tiefburg: Sonne suchen. Und ich weiß, wo sie ist:
http://www.kurpfaelzer-gleitschirmf...php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=22

Bilder vom Samstag:
2 Kehrschaufeln voll Mabbel.
Jetzt ist es wieder leichter am Berg.

Lieblicher Weg:








Bremst von alleine:






Toppt sogar Kühlsheim:





..das war bei KM 11. Bei KM 49 wars dann großflächig verteilt.


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Lieblicher Weg:



Dein Sattel?



Dddakk schrieb:


> Toppt sogar Kühlsheim:



Im Leewe ned!
Das ist Külsheim!!!




Schlamm-Boxx von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2011)

So hat meins auch am Sonntag ausgesehen, nachdem ich über den "Kalten Herrgott" bei Oberflockenbach gefahren bin.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (10. Februar 2011)

O.K. In Kühlsheim hats mehr gepappt.  

Kalter Herrgott? Musste mir mal zeigen.

Bilder vom Mittwoch: Inversion, unten 2° Nebel, ab 200 HM 7° und Fernsicht.

Auf 250 HM:







Auf 450 HM:







Auf 200 HM:


----------



## Festerfeast (10. Februar 2011)

woooo...wahnsinns Bilder! Sieht genial aus!

Ich würde gerne morgen, Freitag, gegen 17Uhr eine Runde fahren, hat da jemand Zeit/Lust?


----------



## rmfausi (10. Februar 2011)

@Dddakk
Kein Problem, ich habe die nächsten zwei Wochen Zwangsurlaub (Resturlaub aus 2010). Kannst dich einfach melden wenns passt.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (11. Februar 2011)

Kann nicht vor Montag.


----------



## rmfausi (11. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt, sag bescheid wenn Du was genaueres weisst. Bin flexibel, habe Urlaub.

Gruss Rainer


----------



## Dddakk (13. Februar 2011)

Muss raus!

Sonntags-NightRide ab 20:30 Uhr. Abfahrt HD-Handschuhsheim Tiefburg. Richtung Nord- oder Süd.
Wen soll ich wo aufgabeln?
2-Stündchen schnelle Wege.

Flids!


----------



## Festerfeast (13. Februar 2011)

Ich komm dann zur Tiefburg


----------



## Dddakk (13. Februar 2011)

Yep!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (13. Februar 2011)

Der Nightride wird auf morgen Abend verschoben!
Zeit bleibt gleich, also 20:30Uhr an der Tiefburg.


----------



## freiraum (13. Februar 2011)

Gestern war's geil!!!
Heute war's matschig, aber nicht weniger spassig.
Wegen zu früher Startzeit, die Rennleitung gab nur Morgens um 9 grünes Licht, war ich leider alleine.

Nächste Woche kommt mein Flutlicht, dann fahr ich auch nachts


----------



## Festerfeast (13. Februar 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kommt mein Flutlicht, dann fahr ich auch nachts



Was gibts denn feines?


----------



## freiraum (13. Februar 2011)

... die 808


----------



## Dddakk (13. Februar 2011)

Fein!
Dann gehts den Sauen an den Kragen!

Hatte ich hier eigentlich schon Schleichwerbung gemacht? Ab Dienstag wird ausgebucht sein: http://www.gäsbockbiker.de/html/anmeldung.html


----------



## Festerfeast (15. Februar 2011)

Mittwoch ein kleiner Ride so ab 18Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (15. Februar 2011)

..du kriegst den Hals nicht voll!
Aber diesmal keine Slides ins Dark-Off!  

Was ist dein Zeitrahmen?


----------



## Festerfeast (15. Februar 2011)

hehe...mir hats bei der Aktion seltsamerweise den Hinterreifen geplÃ¤ttet...

spÃ¤testens um neun wollt ich wieder zu Hause sein.

â¬dit: dann 18Uhr an der Tiefburg?


----------



## Dddakk (16. Februar 2011)

Also: Sternfahrt. Mittwoch. 21 Uhr auf dem Heiligenberg im Theater auf der Bühne. 
Dann runner gen Negga und dann a bissl KS.
Gutes Licht von Nöten!


----------



## Dddakk (18. Februar 2011)

Samstag, den 19.2. 12 Uhr.
Ab HD-Handschuhsheim Tiefburg über den Vogesenweg (mehr oder weniger) bis zur Kuralpe bei Staffel/Lautertal. ca. 55km/1200 HM/3,5h.
One Way. Ich fahre mit KFZ/Family zurück.
(über Straße ca. 46km, nur bergab und flach, 2h)

@nightriders. Gut heim gekommen?


----------



## freiraum (18. Februar 2011)

Das is mir für morgen zu lange. 
Sonntag bin ich auch noch mal unterwegs, weiss aber noch nicht wann.


----------



## rmfausi (18. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte morgen auf den WS, werde von Schriesheim  aus hochfahren. Ich hab vor mit dem SSP-HT zu fahren. Ich werde so um 11 hier losfahren und wäre um ca. 11.30 in Schriesheim am Fass. Wenn jemand mit will, gerne.  

@freiraum
11.30 Uhr in Schriese ist zu früh für dich? Um 14.00 Uhr ist leider ein bissle spät für mich, habe später noch einen Termin, sonnst hätte es wieder gepasst. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## freiraum (18. Februar 2011)

Muss bis 14 Uhr bei den Kids bleiben.


----------



## rmfausi (18. Februar 2011)

Genau deswegen habe ich angenommen, dass 11.30 Uhr zu früh ist. 
Die Rennleitung hat eben 14-17 Uhr freigegeben und nicht 11.30 Uhr.

Anderes mal gerne wieder. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## roischiffer (18. Februar 2011)

@ 

Morgen,19.Feb.: Schlachtfest auf dem Weißen Stein 

http://www.zum-weissen-stein.eu/84/Veranstaltungen_/_Aktionen.html


----------



## rmfausi (18. Februar 2011)

Na dann, lass ich mich doch mal überraschen, was es morgen oben gibt. Ich bin ein Wochenendvegetarier, schon erwähnt? 
Für Notfälle halt eben 'ne Banane. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (19. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht gibt's ja auch nen Tofuschwein am Spieß?!


----------



## Festerfeast (19. Februar 2011)

uuh...bald sind die Trails trocken


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Februar 2011)

Wollte morgen Nachmittag so gegen 15 oder 16Uhr Richtung Weisser Stein fahren.
Will jemand mit?


----------



## Dddakk (22. Februar 2011)

Dienstag, 22.2.2011. Abfahrt 16:30 Uhr an der Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen gen Nord-Ost. WS muss sein.
Wudsch!


----------



## Festerfeast (22. Februar 2011)

Ich schone mich bis zum WE. Irgendwie macht gerade ein Virus seine Runde..


----------



## Dddakk (22. Februar 2011)

Du musst mehr Gemüse und Obst essen, mein Jung`!   

Gute Besserung! 

Frische 0° warens heute, 35km, 2cm Pulver ab 400HM.


----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2011)

Nubfennase?


----------



## Festerfeast (22. Februar 2011)

Zum Glück noch nicht, hoffentlich bleibt es auch so..


----------



## Dddakk (22. Februar 2011)

Meditonsin aus Dubbegläser hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Meditonsin aus Dubbegläser hilft.



Gefääääährlich, ganz gefääääährlich.


----------



## Festerfeast (23. Februar 2011)

Wie siehts aus mit Freitag Nachmittag? Ich dürfte so ab 16Uhr Zeit haben.


----------



## Dddakk (24. Februar 2011)

Weil ich heute schon ganz arg fleißig war:
Donnerstag, 15:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg, gen NO. (Bis dahin ist die kleine Niederschlagsfront auch durch).
2 Stündchen oder so....


----------



## Dddakk (25. Februar 2011)

Na und weils ja erst Samstag Abend regnen soll:
Ich könnt ab 13 Uhr. Rock & Roll mit etwas Strecke.
3-4 Stündchen.
Wer ist unterwegs?


----------



## Festerfeast (25. Februar 2011)

War heute unterwegs, leider war es recht nebelig ab 300m Höhe. Auf dem Weissen Stein war er dann so dicht, dass ich mit meinen Lampen keine 10m weit gucken konnte, was die Trailabfahrt so ziemlich unmöglich gemacht hat. Bin dann auf Forstwegen Richtung Heiligenberg zum 30 Serpentinen Trail und habe nochmal mitgezählt: 25 Serpentinen.

Die Forstwege sind noch ziemlich nass. Zwischen Heiligenberg und Weisser Stein ist der Vogesenweg auf ein paar Kilometer gesperrt zwecks Waldarbeiten. Ziemliches Massaker was die da angerichtet haben, so einen Flurschaden kriegen Biker in zehn Jahren nicht hin...

Willst du morgen mehr Waldwege fahren oder mehr Trails? Wenn ich morgen fahre, dann will ich auf jedenfall die Abfahrt vom Weissen Stein mitnehmen.


----------



## freiraum (25. Februar 2011)

Wir sind schon um 11 Uhr unterwegs. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja zufällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (26. Februar 2011)

Dddakk: wie siehts aus mit der Tour heute?

â¬dit: Auf dem Weissten Stein ist es noch ziemlich nass, weshalb die Trailabfahrt wieder sehr matschig ist und nicht mehr so viel SpaÃ macht.


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Rock & Roll mit etwas Strecke.


Wie war's?


----------



## Dddakk (26. Februar 2011)

..bei mir aus familiären Gründen ausgefallen.
Aber Sonntag!


----------



## Festerfeast (27. Februar 2011)

Morgen nachmittag würde ich wieder fahren. Am besten irgendwas ohne viel Matsch.


----------



## rmfausi (27. Februar 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Morgen nachmittag würde ich wieder fahren. Am besten irgendwas ohne viel Matsch.



Du möchtest in der Pfalz fahren? 


Ich will am Mittwoch auf den WS, vielleicht sind bis dahin die Pfützen
wieder etwas kleiner geworden, bei den Wetteraussichten für nächste Woche.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2011)

Montag, 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg, und dann 16 Uhr ab Cafe Florian in der Lutherstraße.

Wudsch!

Nachtrag: Bin den David-Trail gefahren! Ganz ohne absteigen! So stolds!


----------



## Dddakk (3. März 2011)

Donnerstag, 17 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
Nuff un runner!


----------



## Dddakk (5. März 2011)

Samstag, 13:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. ca. 50km. Vermutlich gen Nord-Ost. Schriese und dann Richtung Eichelberg, Fernziel der 600er.

Wudsch!


----------



## Festerfeast (5. März 2011)

1000 geknackt mit ner ziemlich spaßigen Runde.


----------



## Dddakk (6. März 2011)

Ich werde allemanisch Fastnachten und dann am Dienstag mit Restallohol den Kandel oder den Schauinsland erklimmen. 

HumbaHumbaHumbatäteräää!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (15. März 2011)

Raus, Hirn lüften!
Dienstag, Abfahrt um 15:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
Zisch!


----------



## rmfausi (18. März 2011)

Will jemand morgen irgendwie irgendwas fahren? Ich wollte so gegen Mittags in den Wald. Treffpunkt vielleicht HD? 

Grüsse rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (18. März 2011)

Morgen startet um 11 am Uniplatz HD eine Oldtimer-Bergfahrt. KFZ natürlich 
Da hats schöne historische Mopeds und Renner dabei.
Dürfte aber auch so Einiges los sein auf dem Gipfel.
Ich kann leider nicht biken.
Bist du noch gut heim gekommen mit son wenig Gängen?


----------



## rmfausi (18. März 2011)

Klar, war eine astreine Tour. Ich habe sozusagen bei der Sonne das Licht ausgemacht. Daheim gabs dann gleich ein Eingang Menü  mit der Familie.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (20. März 2011)

Habe Heute die 1500 mit dem SSP Bike geknackt, bei bestem Frühlingswetter. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (21. März 2011)

Heute, Montag, 16.15 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
Aber nur 1,5 Stunden auf Waldwegen rollern. GA1 . 

@fausi: du wirst langsam zu fit. In Lambrecht werde ich dich persönlich "verzögern".


----------



## rmfausi (21. März 2011)

Danke Ddakk, 
desshalb heute ist Ruhetag angesagt. Am Mittwoch wird wieder eingängig geradelt . Will Richtung Hirschgasse die Treppen fahren bevor die Dornenbüsche zu breit werden .

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (21. März 2011)

Den Davidweg? Gefährlich!  

Heute haben wir einen Biker verloren, solltet ihr ihn im Wald finden, helft ihm runter.


----------



## rmfausi (21. März 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Den Davidweg? Gefährlich!



Warum  ??

War das letzte Mal nur etwas rutschig übers nasse Sandsteinpflaster, aber sonst? Jetzt sollte es da eigentlich trocken und griffig sein. Oder gibt es da noch anderes Gefahrenpotenzial? Schilder waren jedenfalls keine! 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. März 2011)

4 Kurz-Biketage, 7 Stunden, 2000 HM, 120 km, 25 cm Pflaster!

Frühling!


----------



## Stagebiker (24. März 2011)

War gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs. Hab aber erst die 100 vollgemacht.
Immerhin hab ich in den 2,5 h "nur" 3 Packungen Tempos mit dem Inhalt meiner Stirnhöhle und Nasennebenhöhlen gefüllt. Kann man das Zeug eigentlich in Flaschen abgefüllt als ABC-Waffe verkaufen?

Die Bronchien sind jedenfalls wieder frei - dem regelmäßigen Training steht also nichts mehr im Wege. Training aber vorerst nur GA1 (zumindest ist das der Vorsatz).

See you Carsten


----------



## Dddakk (24. März 2011)

http://ga1racingteam.de/shop/system/detailimage?shop_param=cid=2&aid=1&position=position1&


----------



## Tobsn (24. März 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...25 cm Pflaster!
> Frühling!



Hast die Beine rasiert?
Beim ersten Mal tut's immer weh.


----------



## lomo (24. März 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> http://ga1racingteam.de/shop/system/detailimage?shop_param=cid=2&aid=1&position=position1&



Ich hoff doch, dass er mal in die Pötte kommt!


----------



## Dddakk (24. März 2011)

..rasieren hätte ich vorher tun sollen, dann solls ja besser heilen. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, nur die Jeans klebt immer fest.

GA1 habe ich geschaft mit Baby im Hänger und komplettem Picknick-Krams für 8 Personen. Ab wann ist eigentlich GA2 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. März 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 25 cm Pflaster!
> ..rasieren hätte ich vorher tun sollen, dann solls ja besser heilen. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, nur die Jeans klebt immer fest.



Hallo werter Herr Leidensgenosse, habe das gestern abend auch noch mal probieren müssen, nachdem's mir letzten September so gut gefallen hat. 
Ich habs aber bei 5cm belassen.


----------



## Dddakk (24. März 2011)

Wir können ja mal ne "Pflaster-Ausfahrt" machen.


----------



## rmfausi (24. März 2011)

Mit oder ohne Wurzeln 

Jetzt gehts aufs RR.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## freiraum (24. März 2011)

Ich kann ne 30er Schiene in's Rennen schmeißen.


----------



## Dddakk (24. März 2011)

Schiene? Wasn das?

Honisch?


----------



## freiraum (24. März 2011)

Schiene aus Gips. 
Habbich nach nem Sprung ausgebuddelt. Bleibt jetzt erst mal für zwei Wochen 

Honich!


----------



## Dddakk (24. März 2011)

ui!  Gute Genesung!
Na dann hat du ja Zeit für Kids und die Bienchen.


----------



## Festerfeast (27. März 2011)

Ich habe heute mein erstes Wildschwein in freier Natur gesehen! Wurde auch langsam mal Zeit


----------



## rmfausi (27. März 2011)

Wo ?


----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2011)

..ich vertreib sie ja auch immer wenn ich knapp vor dir bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (27. März 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wo ?


 
uh, gute Frage. Ich bin vom Weißen Stein den Trail runter richtung Dossenheim und dann wieder hoch zum WS. Auf dem Weg hoch ist mir das Wildschwein begegnet.


----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2011)

..unveränderliche Kennzeichen? Augenfarbe? Tonfall? Zähne?  Uhrzeit?


----------



## Stagebiker (28. März 2011)

@fester
Bist Du sonst nur in der Stadt unterwegs? Ist schon verwunderlich, dass Du so selten auf ne Wildsau stößt. Im weiten Tal in Schriesheim ist eine Futterstelle direkt am Hauptweg, da sollte man im Winter nur im Schritttempo dran vorbeifahren.... Habe dort mal ne ganze Rotte aufgescheucht, die dann von der Seite auf mich zugaloppiert ist - zum Glück sind alle vor oder hinter dem bike vorbeigekommen.....


----------



## Dddakk (28. März 2011)

So! Da ich heute schon ganz dolle fleißig war gehts nachher aufs Bike:
Abfahrt 16 Uhr ab Tiefburg.

Wudsch!

P.S.: das ist übrigens zu früh für Sauenbeaobachtung. z.Zt. wechseln sie so gegen 19 Uhr aus den Dickungen in die Futtergärten.


----------



## lomo (28. März 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> So! Da ich heute schon ganz dolle fleißig war gehts nachher aufs Bike:



Streber!


----------



## Dddakk (28. März 2011)

Bin immer noch fleißig, was Kuscheliges für dich zum Anziehen nimmt gerade Form an.

..kummsch mal die Woche am Abend mit?


----------



## Festerfeast (28. März 2011)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> @fester
> Bist Du sonst nur in der Stadt unterwegs? Ist schon verwunderlich, dass Du so selten auf ne Wildsau stößt. Im weiten Tal in Schriesheim ist eine Futterstelle direkt am Hauptweg, da sollte man im Winter nur im Schritttempo dran vorbeifahren.... Habe dort mal ne ganze Rotte aufgescheucht, die dann von der Seite auf mich zugaloppiert ist - zum Glück sind alle vor oder hinter dem bike vorbeigekommen.....



Eigentlich nicht. Ich fahr auch eigentlich das ganze Jahr mit dem Rad, sowohl in der Stadt, als auch im Gelände.
Aber da mir der Dddakk auf den Touren meistens vorne weg fährt, dürfte an seinem Kommentar schon was dran sein.

PS: Die Wildschweine haben echt ein gutes Tempo drauf wenn sie wollen....wie die Bache da den Hang runter ist, Hut ab!


----------



## lomo (28. März 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Bin immer noch fleißig, was Kuscheliges für dich zum Anziehen nimmt gerade Form an.
> 
> ..kummsch mal die Woche am Abend mit?



Habe vor mit Arbeitskollegen in HD am Donnerstag eine Feierabend-Runde zu drehen.


----------



## rmfausi (28. März 2011)

Ab wann und wo wird Donnerstags in den Feierabend gefahren? Ich muss nämlich wenns dunkel ist zu Hause sein. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. März 2011)

Rohrbach-Süd, halbfünf - fünf Startzeit


----------



## Dddakk (28. März 2011)

..na mal sehen ob ich das schaffe. Ich melde mich...


----------



## lomo (28. März 2011)

DU hast keinen Feierabend!


----------



## Dddakk (28. März 2011)

..doch, jetzt um 21:30 Uhr.  (habe nur ne Kaffeepause von 16-18 Uhr gemacht)


----------



## rmfausi (28. März 2011)

@ lomo
Ich kann noch nicht genau sagen ob das klappt, Rohrbach-Süd ist doch eine Ecke weg von mir bis um 5. Da ich auch nicht alleine fahren werde, wirds wohl eher nichts werden. Vielleicht ein anderes Mal. Fahrt ihr immer/öfters Donnerstags?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## lomo (28. März 2011)

Weiss noch net. Der Termin unter Arbeitskollegen war erst mal aus dem hohlen Bauch geschossen! Eigentlich wollen wir schon wieder regelmässig fahren gehen, wobei der Mittwoch bei mir belegt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (28. März 2011)

Den Mittwoch wusste ich schon, den Lambertskreuz Termin kenne ich aus dem Forum als stiller Mitleser. Vielleicht klappt es bei mir in den Osterferien
vorbeizuschauen.  Um wieviel Uhr fangt ihr an?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## lomo (28. März 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Den Mittwoch wusste ich schon, den Lambertskreuz Termin kenne ich aus dem Forum als stiller Mitleser. Vielleicht klappt es bei mir in den Osterferien
> vorbeizuschauen.  Um wieviel Uhr fangt ihr an?
> 
> Gruss rmfausi



*Stiller 
Mitleser???* 

Mal schaun, wie sich daraus ein Regeltermin ergibt. Da ich z. Zt. keine Lust (und auch keine Motivation) habe, Überstunden aufzubauen, plane ich zeitig loszufahren, also gegen 17 Uhr.


----------



## Dddakk (29. März 2011)

Lomo, Fausi...ihr wisst schon das da SSPler dabei sein könnten, gefährlich!


----------



## lomo (29. März 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Lomo, Fausi...ihr wisst schon das da SSPler dabei sein könnten, gefährlich!



Mein SSPler liegt zerlegt im Keller ... Schaltungsprobleme


----------



## rmfausi (29. März 2011)

Meins ist in der Garage und hat Gabelprobleme, brauche erst wieder einen neuen Dualair Dichtungssatz .

Heute ist eh RR Tag.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (29. März 2011)

Der Dichtungssatz war bei mir ein Garantiefall. Da gabs wohl ne ganze Serie die fehlerhaft war. Hier im Technikforum gabs auch ne Diskussion darüber. Hate ich glaub ich schon erwähnt...

Rennrad? im Wald? das Arme!

@festerfeast
Die Sauen sind bis zu 50km schnell, das schaff ich nur in der Ebene.


----------



## lomo (29. März 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Meins ist in der Garage und hat Gabelprobleme, brauche erst wieder einen neuen Dualair Dichtungssatz .
> 
> Heute ist eh RR Tag.
> 
> Gruss rmfausi



Oh. oh. oh. Was für ne Gabel?
Ich muss mal im Keller nachschauen, vielleicht hab' ich noch nen Dichtungssatz!


----------



## Dddakk (29. März 2011)

Ich glaub ne RockShox Reba/Recon oder so....


----------



## rmfausi (29. März 2011)

Hallo lomo,
es ist eine RS Reba von 2006. Ich habe im Wurzelpuff den Servicekit für die DualAir Einheit schon bestellt, soll am Donnerstag da sein. Trotzdem Danke fürs Angebot nachzuschauen. Ich will spätestens am Sonntag wieder Eingang fahren. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (30. März 2011)

Tief in den Wald:
Heute, Mittwoch, 14:30 Uhr ab Heidelberg-Handschuhsheim Tiefburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (11. April 2011)

Die Rotze muss raus!

Feuchtfröhliche Ausfahrt zwischen 2 Terminen:
15:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg in Hendesse.
Erkundung alter/neuer gastronomischer Einrichtung auf dem Hausberg.


----------



## lomo (11. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Die Rotze muss raus!



Schon mal über Nasenspülung nachgedacht?


----------



## Dddakk (11. April 2011)

..mach ich während dem Daunhill...


----------



## donnersberger (11. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Die Rotze muss raus!





lomo schrieb:


> Schon mal über Nasenspülung nachgedacht?





Dddakk schrieb:


> ..mach ich während dem Daunhill...



ähh Trinkrucksackschlauch in die Nase beim Daunhüll? Gibt's da jetzt spezielle Adapter?


----------



## Dddakk (11. April 2011)

Trinkrucksack zieh ich erst ab 4 Stunden auf.  

Es gibt Tage, da soll man nicht biken: Martin an nen Ford verloren, dafür ne prähistorische Pfeilspitze im Reifen....


----------



## rmfausi (11. April 2011)

Mein Arbeitstag hat bescheiden angefangen und hatte mir noch gedacht was heute noch beim Biken passiert. 
Am KS/WS haben nur ein paar selten freundliche Waldmitbenutzer Äste und sowas in den Weg gelegt. Ansonsten war es recht unauffällig. Habe mich heute am Valerieweg versucht, naja hat mehr oder weniger geklappt.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (11. April 2011)

Fausi. Den Schwalbe-Reifen kannst du mir vertickern.
Valerie? Die kenn ich nicht!

Wo steckt eigentlich der Imker?

Und der Holländer?


----------



## Festerfeast (11. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Und der Holländer?



Das ist schon fast eine mittelschwere Beleidigung! 

Ich hätt morgen schon recht früh Zeit, evtl muss ich aber Richtung Mannheim was fürs Rad abholen (kennt jemand eine gute Route nach Monnem für meine Stadtschlampe und mich?)


----------



## Dddakk (11. April 2011)

dsorry! West-Westfale meinte ich natürlich.  

Mannem, von Kerche. mmhh  Eppele, Grenzhof, an der Rennbah Ilvesheim vorbei und dann am Neckar lang. Kommt darauf wo in Mannem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (11. April 2011)

@Dddakk
Die Valerie stelle vielleicht bei der nächsten Tour vor. Reifen geht klar.

Bis dann, Gruss rmfausi.


----------



## Kelme (11. April 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> ...(kennt jemand eine gute Route nach Monnem für meine Stadtschlampe und mich?)


Die S-Bahn.


----------



## MoneSi (11. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die S-Bahn.


----------



## Dddakk (11. April 2011)

MP !


----------



## lomo (11. April 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ähh Trinkrucksackschlauch in die Nase beim Daunhüll? Gibt's da jetzt spezielle Adapter?



Nasenolive!


----------



## donnersberger (12. April 2011)

hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (12. April 2011)

na bei dem namen schon


----------



## freiraum (12. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wo steckt eigentlich der Imker?



.. der liegt grad im Bett 
Am Wochenende bin ich aber wieder fit!


----------



## Dddakk (14. April 2011)

Gute Besserung! Honig wirkt antiseptisch!  

Heute, biken: 15:45 Uhr ab HD Tiefburg. Ab nach Schriese, den Fausi aufgabeln, und dann nuff!


----------



## freiraum (14. April 2011)

Du meinst bestimmt umgekehrt: zuerst WS und dann runna uff Schriese 

Flowtrail uphill rockt?
... und wie machemas dann mit den Drops? Rückwärts?

pord!


----------



## Dddakk (14. April 2011)

nee, heute den WS von hinten und dann runner in deine Richtung.  

Wudsch!


----------



## aeron (14. April 2011)

Hi Leute, ich bin neu in der Gegend und suche noch ein paar Ortskundige um mal eine Runde mitzufahrn... In welchem "Einsatzgebiet" bewegt ihr euch?


----------



## rmfausi (14. April 2011)

Hi aeron,
willkommen im Rhein-Neckar-Dreieck. Also am besten einfach mal irgendwo mitfahren. Ich würde mich  nach meiner Definition als "Cross Country" und Touren Fahrer einschätzen. Breite Wege hoch und dann schmale Wege wieder runter. Ich fahre normalerweise am Weissen Stein und am Königsstuhl.  Die eine oder andere gebaute Strecke gibts dort auch.

Du hast aber auch die Möglichkeit in der Pfalz zu fahren, das ist dann aber ein anderer Fred. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## aeron (14. April 2011)

also auf den Königsstuhl hoch hab ich mich auch schon gefunden.... suche halt bergab eher nach "flowigen" Trails. Schon mit technischem Anspruch allerdings nicht so das man eine 200mm Boxxer mit entsprechendem Bike braucht um wirklich Spass zu haben. Ist halt immer schwer sich in einer neuen Gegend zurecht zu finden...


----------



## rmfausi (14. April 2011)

Die meisten Trails am KS/WS kann man auch sehr spassig mit dem Hardtail fahren. Einen gewissen Flow haben sie alle. Eine Boxxer brauchst Du hier mit Sicherheit nicht, 130-140 mm reichen hier im Odenwald locker.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## aeron (14. April 2011)

naja ich werd am We sicherlich mal etwas Zeit haben mir die Sache genauer anzuschaun.....
Wenn irgendwelche Touren geplant sind bin ich gern mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freiraum (14. April 2011)

Schau mal im Freeride Hardtail Treffen Fred, da planen wir grad wieder was


----------



## Dddakk (15. April 2011)

Tour am Samstag:
Also, nachdemigst ja die Hälfte der Biker hier gerade Wunden leckt oder Viren bekämpft, plane ich, der frisch Genesene, mal ne Ausfahrt:

Abfahrt:  13:30 ab Tiefburg
Tief in den Wald, mit Einkehrschwung.
 50km, 1000HM + .
Rückkehr gegen halb 6. Ausstiege möglich.

Zisch!

P.S.  Fausi!   Tuuuuuuyuuuuuuhhhhh!

P.S.2: Stöckchen- und Steineleger sind zur Zeit aktiv am Heiligenberg. Abfahrten nach Neuenheim.


----------



## Festerfeast (15. April 2011)

wird bei mir eine spontane Entscheidung werden

â¬dit: ich komm mit!


----------



## Dddakk (16. April 2011)

Name ist Programm....,    Abkürzung gefunden: 67/1200.


----------



## Festerfeast (16. April 2011)

79km, 1200Hm, 5Std
von wegen 50km 

War das am Hardtberg wo wir auf knapp 600m Höhe waren?


----------



## Stagebiker (18. April 2011)

In der Kürze liegt die Würze!!
So.: 41 km; 1200 hm; 3:15h


----------



## Festerfeast (18. April 2011)

Morgen jemand fahren?


----------



## rmfausi (18. April 2011)

Morgen ist bei mir Ruhetag angesagt. Ich würde Mittwoch in den Raum stellen. Ich kann nach der Arbeit so zwischen 16.00 u. 16.15Uhr in Schriesheim sein, falls der Treffpunkt näher an Heidelberg sein soll dann 15-20 min bitte dazurechnen.  Donnerstag habe ich ausserdem frei und werde fahren, aber schon ab ca. 11 Uhr. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (21. April 2011)

So, hab wieder mehr Luft.
Ich frage mal den Osterhasen.

Fester: ja, und der Vorberg der wie die Hütte heißt.

Ciao!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagebiker (21. April 2011)

Fester: ja, und der Vorberg der wie die Hütte heißt.

Alter Kryptologe!


----------



## Dddakk (21. April 2011)

Nun mal ungriptisch:

HD-Tiefburg, ab 15:30 Uhr. Mütze suchen (=200 Meter Schiebepassage) und Klostergarten. 2 Stündchen.
Einsammeln in Schriese am Fass möglich.


----------



## lomo (21. April 2011)

Was macht die Nachbarin?


----------



## Dddakk (21. April 2011)

die ist heute wohl im Stress...
Radelt dauernd mit Siddi-Bitsch hier vorbei.

jetzt aber aber ab aufs Bike!


----------



## lomo (21. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> die ist heute wohl im Stress...
> Radelt dauernd mit Siddi-Bitsch hier vorbei.
> 
> jetzt aber aber ab aufs Bike!



City-Bitch? Stadtschlampe?


----------



## rmfausi (21. April 2011)

Hi Dddakk,
da ich heute schon frei hatte bin ich um 12.15 schon mit dem 1Gang-Rad gestartet KS -> GB - > WS -> Schriese und dann wieder heim. Nächste Woche bin ich ab Mittwoch wieder am radeln und immer noch Urlaub ;-).

Am Mittwoch evtl. zum Lamberts#? Wie stehen die Akatien? Den Wolkenbruchweg wollen sie evtl. hochfahren so wie man liest...
Als stiller Mitleser eben, Hr. lomo.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. April 2011)

Sind  ... sind sie hochgefahren!


----------



## Dddakk (21. April 2011)

Fausi, owwacht!  Der Lomo spart oft auch an den Ridsln!

Jetzt kommt erst mal Ostern. 4 Tage futtern und biken und futtern und biken....

Zusch!
Wer dabei? Gibets Pläne? Lomo? Monesi? Fausi?  und  .... ?


----------



## lomo (21. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Fausi, owwacht!  Der Lomo spart oft auch an den Ridsln!
> 
> Jetzt kommt erst mal Ostern. 4 Tage futtern und biken und futtern und biken....
> 
> ...



Beim Futtern bin ich dabei ... wenns was Gescheites gibt ... bitte kein eingängiges Menü


----------



## lomo (21. April 2011)

Dabei!

Kch, kch, kch!


----------



## Dddakk (21. April 2011)

Gut!
Also: 
Karfreitags-Tour.
Treffpunkt ca. 13:30 Uhr Heidelberg-Handschuhsheim vor der Tiefburg. (10 Minuten vom HBF).
Gemütliches Radwandern auf Asphalt und Beton. Einkehr bei McDonalds. 
Wer will?

Yo
Monesi
Lomo


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. April 2011)

Ist heute Gegenteil-Tag? Ich hoffe doch, dann wäre ich morgen dabei.


----------



## rmfausi (22. April 2011)

Bin heute schon um 12 in Hirschberg zum Radfahren verabredet (Odenwald Marathon Strecke fahren). Wo wird ungefähr geradelt, vielleicht kann ich dann noch nachkommen? Ich werde mich dann von unterwegs melden. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## lomo (22. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Gut!
> Einkehr bei McDonalds.



Big Saumacen?


----------



## Kelme (22. April 2011)

@lomo: 05:34 Uhr - geht's noch ?


----------



## lomo (22. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> @lomo: 05:34 Uhr - geht's noch ?



Karfreitag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (22. April 2011)

Al Bundy sagt: Der frühe Wurm fängt den Fisch!

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (22. April 2011)

Kelme und Tobi kommen auch? 
Ui, dann muss ich ja doch die Karte mitnehmen.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. April 2011)

Bist du dir bei Kelme sicher?


----------



## lomo (22. April 2011)

Der wollte doch lieber arbeiten gehen ...


----------



## Dddakk (22. April 2011)

Stimmt, der schrieb was von Süd-Schweden. 
Wir essen eben nen "Handkäs mit Musik" für ihn mit.

Bis gleich!


----------



## MoneSi (22. April 2011)

Uärgh...müssen wir?


----------



## Kelme (22. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Der wollte doch lieber arbeiten gehen ...


"lieber"? Ne, mein Guter, das ist eher Zwang.



Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Wir essen eben nen "Handkäs mit Musik" für ihn mit.
> 
> Bis gleich!


Da leg' ich Wert drauf und bitte um Bildnachweis.



MoneSi schrieb:


> Uärgh...müssen wir?


Du könntest bitte den Käsekuchen für mich übernehmen.


----------



## MoneSi (22. April 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du könntest bitte den Käsekuchen für mich übernehmen.



Das krieg ich hin....auch mit Bildnachweis!


----------



## Kelme (22. April 2011)

Danke. Ganz lieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. April 2011)

Der Ausflug auf die andere Rheinseite begann traditionsgemäß: Mit einem Schlauchwechsel in der S-Bahn. Danach lief der Rest pannenfrei, nur den Käsekuchen haben wir vergessen. Sorry Kelme, wird aber morgen nachgeholt.


----------



## MoneSi (22. April 2011)

Wow, Du bist aber schnell! Dafür bin ich schon geduscht!  Schön war's, staubig war's, matschig aber auch (da hat er uns tatsächlich vorsätzlich durchgejagt und das auch noch zugegeben ), steil war's, nach oben ging's eh oft, dafür aber über "einen der drittschwersten Trails" (O-Ton Guido) wieder runter...

Memo an mich: Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt Banane mitnehmen, dann klappt's auch mit dem Eis!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. April 2011)

Duschen musste erst mal warten. Ich war noch ne Weile damit beschäftigt, Leute, die wollten, dass ich mein Rad beiseite schiebe, darauf hinzuweisen, dass es vor einer defekten Tür steht. Bei jedem Halt.


----------



## lomo (22. April 2011)

Wahrlich schnell ...
Fange jetzt erst mal an zu sortieren.


----------



## rmfausi (22. April 2011)

Guido: Wo hast du heute noch 'ne Pfütze ausgegraben??? War doch alles staubtrocken, ts ts ts. Der der die Abkürzung kennt!

Das mit der Banane ist eine gute Idee.  

Gruss rmfausi

PS: Der Fisch war schon auf'm Tisch.


----------



## lomo (22. April 2011)

Schwimmt der Fisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (22. April 2011)

Nö, war ein Trockenfisch,  Riesling ist aus.


----------



## lomo (22. April 2011)

Trockenfisch? Schöner Abschluss für ne gelungene Tour,

Mal wieder auf Asphalt rumgegurkt:




ODW Asphaltbild von *lomo* auf Flickr




ODW Asphaltbild2 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Vom Markierungswirrwarr fehlleiten lassen:




ODW Markierungswirrwarr von *lomo* auf Flickr

Und mal wieder vor leeren Bechern gesessen:




ODW Eisbecher2 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Danke an den Guide!


----------



## Dddakk (23. April 2011)

O.K.: 
Dann seid ihr ja gut heim gekommen, und habt noch Humor. Also waren es zu wenige km/Hm. 

Nächste Ausfahrt also ab Vormittags. Mit 3 echten Einkehren. Die erste am Bahnhof, die zweite nach 5km, die dritte nach 10 km am Ziel.
Und noch weniger Trails, dafür mehr Glattasphalt.  (Super Bilder Lomo )

Frohe Hasen!

P.S.: Schon was für Ostermontag geplant?


----------



## rmfausi (23. April 2011)

Hi Dddakk,
fahre am Mo. 100% Asphalt mit 3 Verpflegungsstellen (haben sogar auch geöffnet und die Bananen sind vorrätig zum mitnehmen ), allerdings mit dem Dackelschneider. Meine erste RTF für 2011, weitere Infos hier. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (23. April 2011)

Viel Spaß!
Asphalt fahr ich nur im Notfall, oder als Guido.


----------



## lomo (24. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Frohe Hasen!



Hase arbeitet im Jaufenhaus!


----------



## lomo (24. April 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> ... nur den Käsekuchen haben wir vergessen. Sorry Kelme, wird aber morgen nachgeholt.



Getan:




[TSM] Käsekuchen von *lomo* auf Flickr

MoneSi kann in Punkto "Süßes" auch noch mit was aufwarten ;-)


----------



## Kelme (24. April 2011)

1. Danke
2. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MoneSi (24. April 2011)

Stimmt, hab ich! Bin bloß etwas langsam... 

Aaalso, das hätte eigentlich ein Banana-Boat werden sollen, aber die Bananen waren aus (wer hat die denn gehen lassen?)




Kein Banana-Boat von *monesi* auf Flickr

Das war das Abschlußessen im Althendesse, wu se mit de Händ esse (hua, Brüller!)




Gesammelte Werke von *monesi* auf Flickr

Kuchen gab's an diesem Tag leider keinen, da wir jeweils in großen Bögen um die 4 versprochenen Einkehrmöglichkeiten rumgekurvt sind.
Das haben wir dann einen Tag später nachgeholt. Geht ja wohl gar nicht!!
Mich haben allerdings andere Kuchen mehr angesprochen, als der Käsekuchen. Hoffe, das geht so in Ordnung?! Der Apfelkuchen war allerdings ein bißchen zu sauer für meinen Geschmack...




Äpfel mit Erdbeeren vergleichen von *monesi* auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (24. April 2011)

Von heute:




Kuchen von *lomo* auf Flickr

@MoneSi: Waschmaschine durchgelaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergfried (24. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Von heute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der sieht e mol richtig gut aus!
auch bestimmt sehr gehaltvoll???


----------



## yulour (24. April 2011)

Für wen ist das Stück im 2ten Viertel?


----------



## MoneSi (24. April 2011)

OBELIX...!!!

Offensichtlich nicht gehaltvoll genug, wenn die Flasche noch zusätzlich mit auf dem Tisch stehen muß? 

Waschmaschine heiß gelaufen!!  
Nee, so'n Schmutzfink bin ich nun auch nicht.
Jetzt wird gebügelt!


----------



## yulour (24. April 2011)

Ich glaub' ich war zu lange in der Sonne...


----------



## Dddakk (24. April 2011)

@yulour
Das nenne ich mal Minimalismus!  

@ monesi
2 Stück so kurz vor dem Puig Mayor?

 Ah, Frohe Ostern!






Eizwodeehdswo .

ähm, gehört das eher in diesen Dräd?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490344


----------



## lomo (24. April 2011)

yulour schrieb:


> Ich glaub' ich war zu lange in der Sonne...



Runter*hügeln*!!! Nicht runter*bügeln*


----------



## Dddakk (25. April 2011)

Der Meli und der Felsi waren auch nett.

Und: Kochkässchnitzel auf keinen Fall vor dem Sport.   burps!


----------



## lomo (25. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Der Meli und der Felsi waren auch nett.
> ...



???


----------



## Dddakk (25. April 2011)

Melibokus, Felsberg. = Ganz Ferner Bikerraum im Norden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. April 2011)

Ähm, geht's hier nicht um den Östen?


----------



## donnersberger (25. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ähm, geht's hier nicht um den Östen?



Das heißt Ostern, nicht Östen


----------



## Dddakk (25. April 2011)

O.K.:  Nörd-Nörd-Ööst!


----------



## Stagebiker (26. April 2011)

Bei Meli und Felsi sind wir uns Gestern a wohl fast über die Stollen gefahren. Habe gestern die erste Ganztagestour des Jahres hinter mich gebracht 
(87km/2250hm/7:45h). Jetzt hab ich dafür nen Pavianarsch!
Ich glaub`so langsam hab ich ne Chance den Gäsböck (mit Spaß) zu bewältigen.
An Eure nächste Tour hänge ich mich mal wieder ran!


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2011)

Sei gegrüßt "Ddsnwf"

(Der, der sich nen Wolf fährt)  

Ich war 17:30 auf dem Felsi, 18:15 auf dem Meli. Da hats ja paar richtig nette Wegelchen.


----------



## lomo (26. April 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Sei gegrüßt "Ddsnwf"
> 
> (Der, der sich nen Wolf fährt)
> 
> Ich war 17:30 auf dem Felsi, 18:15 auf dem Meli. Da hats ja paar richtig nette Wegelchen.



Und wie schaut es mit Einkehrmöglichkeiten aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2011)

Am Fuße des Meli sehr gut. Am Felsi auch.
Ich plan da mal ne Tour für die Pfälzer-Genuss-Biker.


----------



## rmfausi (26. April 2011)

Wenns passt komme ich auch mit bei der Pfälzer-Genuss-Biker Tour.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2011)

Klar, du musst uns doch guiden im Nörden!


----------



## rmfausi (26. April 2011)

Bis Weinheim Hirschkopf komme ich noch fehlerfrei. Weiter Richtung Nörden wird die fehlerbedingte Ausfallquote auf der Suche nach Bananen, Eis und Kuchen doch recht bedrohlich gross . Will sagen mit dem MTB war ich noch nicht weiter als Hirschkopf gen Norden. Auf dem Meli bis jetzt nur mit dem RR. Wenn wir uns vielleicht auf eine oder andere Vortour einigen könnten, wäre es der Sache an sich bestimmt nicht hinderlich. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Stagebiker (26. April 2011)

Der Giudo No.1 für die Region ist eigentlich Verneracer. Wohnt jetzt in Bensheim-Auerbach direkt am Fuss vom Meli. Wo steckt der eigentlich?


----------



## Dddakk (28. April 2011)

Heute, Donnerstag, biken.

15 Uhr ab Tiefburg

bisher
1 All-Mountainer
1 Freerider
1 Trail-Meider

Das kann ja nur lustig werden.   


Stimmt, wo steckt der Verneracer? Ausgewandert?


----------



## rmfausi (28. April 2011)

Hi Dddakk,
wo willst du denn hin? Wie lange soll gekurbelt werden? Gruss rmfausi.


----------



## Dddakk (28. April 2011)

Sollen wir dich an der Strahlenburg in Schriese gegen 15:45 Uhr aufgabeln?
Dann WS von der Seite, Abfahrt Richtung Hendesse.
2 Stündchen, lockeres biken.


----------



## rmfausi (28. April 2011)

Ich bin um 15.00 Uhr an der Tiefburg. Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (28. April 2011)

Samstag, 14 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 

Viel Strecke auf mir unbekannten, aber markierten Wegen, immer an den Klippen entlang.
Mit Einkehr(..en). Rückkehr gegen 18 Uhr.

Wer wüll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle,
ich würde morgen den WS und den KS hoch und auch wieder runter ;-). Wer mag mitkommen? Treffpunkt Schriesheim um 16.15 Uhr oder Tiefburg ab 16.30Uhr. Ich muss für Samstag die Bremsen warmfahren.

Gruss mfausi


----------



## Dddakk (4. Mai 2011)

..ui! Wollen tu ich schon gerne würden. Aber so ne Veranstaltung am DO und ne andere am SA beanspruchen mich sehr.







Falls doch: SMS.


----------



## lomo (4. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ui! Wollen tu ich schon gerne würden. Aber so ne *Veranstaltung am* DO und ne andere am *SA* *beanspruchen mich sehr.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pienser!


----------



## Dddakk (4. Mai 2011)

Tauschen?


----------



## lomo (4. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Tauschen?



Willst Dich ja nur vor der Langstrecke drücken ....


----------



## Dddakk (4. Mai 2011)

..die fahr ich auch bald, aber nicht Samstag.


----------



## Dddakk (9. Mai 2011)

Voll erholt vom Samstag (röchel) gehts endlich mal wieder aufs Bike:

Heute, Montag. Abfahrt 15:45 Uhr am Cafe Florian, Lutherstraße. 
Dönnersburger auf dem KS abpassen.
Kleine Runde.


----------



## Festerfeast (9. Mai 2011)

boa ne...heute noch nicht, vllt morgen


----------



## lomo (9. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Voll erholt vom Samstag (röchel) gehts endlich mal wieder aufs Bike:
> 
> Heute, Montag. Abfahrt 15:45 Uhr am Cafe Florian, Lutherstraße.
> Dönnersburger auf dem KS abpassen.
> Kleine Runde.



Mann, mann, mann. Was hast denn Du für Vorlaufzeiten?
In einer halben Stunde krieg ich noch net mal die Klamotten zusammengesucht ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (9. Mai 2011)

..bei 26° fährt man naggisch!

Wir haben den Dönersburger verpasst. Aber den Donnersberg gesehen.

Zusch!


----------



## donnersberger (10. Mai 2011)

aba näggstes mol donn


----------



## Dddakk (11. Mai 2011)

mmmh

http://rnz.de/HPHeadtitles_Region/00_20110510055500_Mountainbiker_bekommen_attraktive_Strecken.html


----------



## Tobsn (11. Mai 2011)

> Attraktive Strecken, welche die Fahrer auch bündeln und von den anderen Waldwegen wegholen sollen, sind gefragt.


Mit dieser Aussage ist es schon zum Scheitern verurteilt 
und leider ist es halt auch die Haltung der Entscheider.
Aber was juckt das uns?
Soll ja die Touristen ansprechen und nicht die Lokals.
Gibt halt ein paar Schilder mehr im Wald.

Die Strecke in Fürth soll wohl ganz tauglich geworden sein.


----------



## Dddakk (11. Mai 2011)

Ja, denke ich auch. Ich bin mal gespannt.
Ich komme ja hier gut bis sehr gut mit Förstern, Jägern und Wanderern aus. Aber die "Bautätigkeit" besonders um den WS nimmt stark zu. Leider auch auf Wanderwegen, mit Kippe in der Hand und in Sichtweite vom Förster.  

Warst du beim Gäsbock dabei? Hab dich gar nicht gesehen-


----------



## Stagebiker (11. Mai 2011)

Leider stimmen nicht alle Gemeinden dem Vorhaben zu. Der Gemeinderat Leutershausen hat sich gegen eine Beschilderung von Bikestrecken im gemeindeeigenen Wald ausgesprochen, ich glaube die einzigen Fürsprecher waren die beiden grünen Gemeinderäte. In Schriesheim sieht es wohl genauso aus.
"Man will das biken zwar nicht verbieten, aber auch nicht fördern (durch die Beschilderung), um kein Konfliktpotential mit Wanderen zu kreieren" - so ungefähr der Wortlaut.
Daß durch die nicht vorhandene Beschilderung kein Biker weniger durch den Forst fährt steht für mich außer Frage, und Werbung für die eigene Sache brauchen die Bergstraßengemeinden wohl nicht. 
Ich kann eine solche Entscheidung nicht nachvollziehen, das Durchschnittsalter im Gemeinderat beträgt aber weit über 50 - von denen hat glaube ich noch keiner auf einem MTB gesessen und unser - zugegeben junger Bürgermeister - wurde auch noch nie auf dem Rad gesehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (11. Mai 2011)

Heute, Mittwoch, Dämmerungs- und Nightride auf Asphalt.
Abfahrt 19 Uhr an der Tiefburg.
Über Ladenburg, Neckarhausen, Seckene zur SAP Arena.
Dort Bundesliga-Handball. Es gibt noch Karten. ca. 10-15 Euro.
Danach Rückfahrt.
45 km / 0 HM


----------



## sic_ (11. Mai 2011)

Komischerweise kommen mir in Leutershausen aber nie Wanderer entgegen oder laufen mir über den Weg..

Der einzige Wanderer-hotspot ist der Waldlehrpfad und der Weg in Richtung Schriesheim, oberhalb vom Teutsch.

Ich glaub es geht eher darum, die Jäger und den Förster nicht vollständig zu entnerven, was da so speziell in richtung Burgenweg um die Hirschburg abgeht ist echt nichtmehr lustig..


----------



## donnersberger (11. Mai 2011)

Hi dddAkk, 
heit konn isch leider nett, aber..

..ich hab gestern beim nightride & trailscouting mit Joshua60 ne gute Stelle für Deine romantischen MTB-Touren gefunden, kennst Du vielleicht schon, ist eine Aussichtsstelle mit paar Bänken, nennt sich Rheinblick, liegt oberhalb von Nuzl0ch


----------



## Dddakk (11. Mai 2011)

Das hier mal zum Thema aus nem anderen Dräd:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8297986&postcount=1805

Ich hoffe nur, dass ich den m Baby-Röhrl nicht in die Quere komme.


----------



## Dddakk (16. Mai 2011)

Der Sommer kommt wieder!

Early bird:
Dienstag, 9:30 Uhr, Cafe Steiner, Lutherstraße.
2 Stündchen schmales Zeugs.


----------



## donnersberger (16. Mai 2011)

hört sich ja gut an, aber für morgen haben die vergessen einen Feiertag zu erfinden, von daher sag ich mal nicht zu


----------



## MoneSi (17. Mai 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hört sich ja gut an, aber für morgen haben die vergessen einen Feiertag zu erfinden, von daher sag ich mal nicht zu


----------



## Dddakk (17. Mai 2011)

Ich fühle mit euch, war auch mal Angestellter.
Dafür habt ihr andere Vorteile, gell?

Zusch!

Bägg: @Martin, 9.30 war die Abfahrt, nicht 10.10 Uhr. 
Wir waren da schon fast oben.
Und der fette Asphalt-Downhill war vom Feinsten.


----------



## sic_ (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn mal eine Angestellten- & Konditionskrüppeltaugliche tour geplant ist wär ich dabei


----------



## rmfausi (17. Mai 2011)

Angebot:
Morgen 16.15 - 16.30 Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass. Tour WS -> HD Kloster, Weizenbier trinken - > WS -> evtl. Ölberg -> Schriesheim.

Wenn noch jemand mit möchte...

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. Mai 2011)

@fausi. Also falls dann melde ich mich.
War lustig heute. Wir waren etwas müde, sonst häts noch nen Schlummertrunk gegeben bei uns.
Gruß an die 3! und das Grillen ist nicht vergessen.


----------



## Tobsn (18. Mai 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Angebot:
> Morgen 16.15 - 16.30 Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass. Tour WS -> HD Kloster, Weizenbier trinken - > WS -> evtl. Ölberg -> Schriesheim.
> ...



Ne handvoll Kollegen treffen sich auch um 16:30 am Fass.
Allerdings ist Eichelberg und WS geplant.
Ob ich dabei bin ist offen.


----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2011)

Yep. ich fahr um 16:15 ab Tiefburg auf den WS. Dann Klosterhof. Dann aber zügig zurück.

Bägg:
Discobike gut heim gekommen?


----------



## Dddakk (19. Mai 2011)

So. GBB goes tief in den Osten, damit die mal geile Trikots sehen. 
Sonntag, PKW Anreise um 7:30 Uhr zum Mara nach Siedelsbrunn (30 Minuten).
Dort dann Mittelstrecke oder so.....  52/1250.

http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/mountainbike-marathon-2010-info.html

Zusch!


----------



## rmfausi (19. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Bägg:
> Discobike gut heim gekommen?




Klar! Am Turm noch ein paar Bekannte getroffen, sind dann zügig unten  an der Schriesheimer Burg angekommen. Das war übrigends die Truppe die Tobsn gemeint hatte. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (22. Mai 2011)

Moin Odenwaldbiker,
ich habe gerade im Mannheimer Morgen (Rhein-Neckar Ausgabe) gelesen, es gibt eine "geologisch und sportliche reizvolle Mountainbiketour" vom Geopark Odenwald organisiert. Sie findet am 28. u. 29. Mai sowie 4. und 5. Juni statt. Ich habe an den Terminen schon was anderes vor, sonst wäre ich vielleicht mitgefahren.  Ein Ziel der Tour ist die Spatschlucht bei Schiesheim. Weiss jemand vielleicht wo das ist? Hat jemand davon schon gehört, Ein Bild beim Artikel ist auch mit dabei, ist mit dem Rad erreichbar.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2011)

@fausi
Die müssten wir finden. Ist am Anfang vom Weiten Tal rechts, hatten wir doch schon mal in Hohlwege reingeschaut.

Na Siedelsbrunn war gut. 52/1350 in 3:05. Schnelle Strecke, gute Orga.


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Na Siedelsbrunn war gut. *52/1350* in 3:05. Schnelle Strecke, gute Orga.



Da liegt mir ne andere Info vor 
Wie sah das Profil aus?


----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2011)

..moment, ich hol mal den Tacho...

Stimmt, die Mittel waren 53/1160.
Und die An- Abahrt 11/220.  

Schee wars!

Aber weder Rieslingschorle noch Sushi auf der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Schee wars!
> 
> Aber weder Rieslingschorle noch Sushi auf der Strecker.



Naja, die brauchen ja noch Spielraum nach oben.


----------



## rmfausi (22. Mai 2011)

@Dddakk,
Sieht mir ganz nach einer Kommendewochefeierabendsuchrunde aus. 
Do. oder Fr. hätte ich Zeit.

Gruss rmfausi

PS: Burgenweg DA->HD ist für im Altweibersommer geplant 100/3050. FYI.


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ps: Burgenweg da->hd ist für im altweibersommer geplant *100/3050*. Fyi.



ssp?


----------



## Stagebiker (23. Mai 2011)

@dddakk & fausi

Falls Ihr die Spatschlucht nicht findet führ ich Euch mal hin. Als alter Geologe habe ich dort schon öfter "Steine geklopft". Dort wurde früher Baryt (BaSO4) - auch Schwerspat genannt - abgebaut. Baryt hat eine enorm hohe Dichte, ich glaube 4,irgendwas g/cm³!
Der Gang läßt sich übrigens partiell in Richtung Hohe Waid (Hausberg von Leutershausen) weiterverfolgen.

Grüße vom Geologen!


----------



## Tobsn (23. Mai 2011)

Die neue Markierung "*L*" führt da vorbei.
Wer Google Earth installiert hat kann auf das L klicken.
Die L lohnt sich mit dem MTB eh.


----------



## Dddakk (23. Mai 2011)

OK!
Dann machen wir ne "Gegen Carbon - für Schwerspat" - Tour am Donnerstag?

Stage? Kannst du? Machst du nen Plan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elkoe (23. Mai 2011)

Servus,

bin neu hier in Heidelberg und würde heute gegen 17Uhr ne Runde drehen, so 1-2h. Kommt wer mit? 

Grüße Elias


----------



## Stagebiker (23. Mai 2011)

Diese Woche muss ich passen. Bin ab Mittwoch für 4 Tage im Allgäu (Raum Füssen/Pfronten). Muss mich für den geplanten Alpencross im Juli vorbereiten.....


----------



## rmfausi (23. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ssp?



Schalter.


----------



## rmfausi (23. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> OK!
> Dann machen wir ne "Gegen Carbon - für Schwerspat" - Tour am Donnerstag?
> 
> Stage? Kannst du? Machst du nen Plan?



Bin am Start. Am Donnerstag kann ich auch früher als sonst, so ab 14.30 Uhr würde ich sagen. Wann und wo ist Start?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## sic_ (23. Mai 2011)

Der Geopark pfad: "Steine, Schluchten und Sagen" macht richtig laune zu fahren, ist zwar recht kurz (knapp 18km) aber die ein oder andere interresante stelle ist schon dabei 

Auf dem hinweg kann man die hohe waid mitnehmen, die beiden Geopfad-schleifen fahren, ein Eis essen und mit dem Ölberg oder WS das ganze beenden.

Die Strecke war am Sonntag komischerweise wie ausgestorben, bis auf 2 cannondales gabs da nix


----------



## Dddakk (24. Mai 2011)

..muss leider aussteigen und mich schonen. 130/2250 in 1,5 Tagen waren zu viel mit nem neuen Sattel. Und Freitag gehts Richtung Kandel.
Aber die Schwerspat-Tour will ich mal fahren mit Geologen und Pfadkundigen. So in 2 Wochen.


----------



## Stagebiker (25. Mai 2011)

Geht in Ordnung, Termin stimmen wir noch ab.
War gestern abend noch zu einer Runde auf dem WS und habe über eine große Anzahl von attraktivem Weibsvolk auf MTB`s gestaunt. Gibt`s ne neue Klamotten-Kollektion die ausgeführt werden muss und von der ich noch nichts weiß?
Verschwitzt waren die Mädels jedenfalls nur bedingt.
Aber nur weiter so Mädels, ein paar nette Ausblicke weiß Mann schließlich zu schätzen!!!!


----------



## Dddakk (27. Mai 2011)

GBB goes south!
Fr bis So ab Freiburg auf die umliegenden Berge. Da solls 4-stellige geben !  

Ui!


----------



## rmfausi (27. Mai 2011)

Ja klar, der Dddakk pienzt diese Woche rum, dass ihm der Sitzknochen weh tut und was lese ich JETZT?!?!
Er ist im Schwarzwald zum Radeln, tststs. Viel Spass dort unten. Gruss rmfausi


----------



## lomo (27. Mai 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ja klar, der Dddakk pienzt diese Woche rum, dass ihm der Sitzknochen weh tut und was lese ich JETZT?!?!
> Er ist im Schwarzwald zum Radeln, tststs. Viel Spass dort unten. Gruss rmfausi



Keine Angst. Gerüchten zufolge schnallt er sich ein Kissen unter den Bobbes und dann sollte auch das klappen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (29. Mai 2011)

Männers!  Ihr habt gefehlt! Nach dem ersten Zisch mit Anleitung von Ritzels Jungs hab ich alle Auas vergessen!

Und als Finale dann heute ein 30km ! Downhill.
Waaah!


----------



## donnersberger (30. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Männers!  Ihr habt gefehlt! Nach dem ersten Zisch mit Anleitung von Ritzels Jungs hab ich alle Auas vergessen!
> 
> Und als Finale dann heute ein 30km ! Downhill.
> Waaah!



*nett nachfrag* "und wieviele Tiefenmeter waren das dann?"


----------



## Dddakk (30. Mai 2011)

Der Freeride Trail 430 TM auf 4km.

Der All-Mountain-Trail dann ca. 1500 TM mit kleinen Gegenanstiegen.
Es gibt nen eigenen Fred dafür GBB goes FR.


----------



## Stagebiker (30. Mai 2011)

Hattet Ihr am Fr im Schwarzwald auch so "nettes" Wetter? In Pfronten hatten wir auf dem Breitenberg 3°C und Schneeschauer!
Fazit: traue niemals dem Wettervorhersage. Was ich sonst noch so gelernt habe: kein Rucksack hält hält 5-stündigem Dauerregen stand und: shimano mt-91-Treter eigenen sich bei ausreichender Bewässerung auch prima als Aquarium!
Aber die anderen Tage waren zum Glück nicht ganz so nass.
Insgesamt 150km/4000hm ab 2,5 biketagen - auch mit netten Downhills!


----------



## Kelme (30. Mai 2011)

Das Wetter in Freiburg war grenzgenial. Die Stadt hat da aber auch einen Ruf zu verteidigen.




Freiburger Wetter von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das war jetzt ein Moment mit vielen Wolken


----------



## Stagebiker (30. Mai 2011)

GBB-filiciti!


----------



## Dddakk (30. Mai 2011)

Ja, wo wir sind ist Sonnenschein!

Kehr-Paket für XS  kam an:





(man beachte die gierigen Blicke)



Potektor:


----------



## donnersberger (30. Mai 2011)




----------



## lomo (30. Mai 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ja, wo wir sind ist Sonnenschein!
> 
> Kehr-Paket für XS  kam an:
> 
> ...





Ja, ja, wo die Männer wieder hinschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hab gestern meine Alpina Twist Three irgendwo auf der Westseite des Königstuhl verloren. Wahrscheinlich irgendwo zwischen Blockhütte und Gipfel.





Wer sie findet bitte kurze PN an mich.


----------



## Dddakk (2. Juni 2011)

Tipp:
Da war ich vor 2 Jahren.
http://www.radlertour.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=25&Itemid=50
Nette RTF mit 3 Distanzen. Sehr günstig und gute Strecke. Das ganze im Rahmen des "Oktoberfestes" der Schmucker-Brauerei mit Bierzelt/DiggeBaggeMussig/deftigem Essen.

Kurzstrecke 20km ca. 410hm 
Mittelstrecke 30km ca. 640hm 
Langstrecke 50km ca. 1045hm   (Kelme!)

@BenniG

Solltest du sie wieder bekommen, und die Gläser verkratzt sein.... dae hab ich noch welche. Nur kein Gestell.


----------



## Tobsn (3. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Nette RTF ...


Für ne RTF wirst hier nur wenige begeistern.
Ich bin für die CTF gemeldet


----------



## Dddakk (3. Juni 2011)

Naja, da gibt auch ne 20km Schotterwege-Familien-Tour. ist das dann RTF? 


Ist auch Wurschd, Hauptsache man trifft sich bei der Weißwurschd!


----------



## rmfausi (3. Juni 2011)

<Klugscheiss>
RTF (Rad Touristik Fahrt): ist im Allgemeinen eine Rennrad Veranstaltung.
CTF (Country Touristik Fahrt): Das ist das gleiche, eine nur zum Spass Fahrt, mit dem Bergrad eben.
</Klugscheiss>

@Dddakk
Gibts dort wirklich nur Schotterwege oder sind auch ein paar Pfädchen dabei?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (3. Juni 2011)

Ahh!

Ich bin die "Langstrecke" gefahren. Viele Waldwege, Forstwege, und auch Pädels. Ganz wenig Schotter, wenig Asphalt. Die Trails sind eher flowig.

Lang war 58km und 1150HM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Ist auch Wurschd, Hauptsache man trifft sich bei der Weißwurschd!



1. Advent?


----------



## Dddakk (8. Juni 2011)

So, da ich ja sicher sein kann, dass alle sich für Samstag schonen, kann ich ja mal am Donnerstag ganz alleine durch den Wald zischen!

Obwohligst, so ein Windschattengeber......

Abfahrt: 15:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Schnelle Wege. Es muss stauben.

@Lomo   Kühlsheim? Gerne!


----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @Lomo   Kühlsheim? Gerne!



Külsheim! Kühl isses dann am 1. Advent, wenn es um die Wurst geht!


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juni 2011)

Pfingstmontag: (wenn das Wetter mitspielt)
10.45 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
Fahrt nach Norden Richtung Bensheim.
Wahrscheinlich Vogesenweg mit Varianten. 
ca. 50 km und einige HM. Zum Abschluß Leckerlis.
Einkehr, und evtl. Rückfahrt mit S-Bahn.
Zisch!   

Das Wetter ist gnädig, los gehts!

Bägg:
Hey Doc! Gut gelandet in Ehnixingen? P.S.: VDO sagt 73. VDO lügt nie!


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juni 2011)

Nachdemigst Samstag ja ganz wo anders Touren mit viel Charme ausgelobt werden, biete ich für die, die dieser Reizüberflutung nicht erlegen sein werden würden dingens, eine nette Ausfahrt an.

Ganz besondere Einkehr! 
(welchige es in der Pfalz gar nicht  nirgensniewo gibt) 
Montag, den 20.6..
17:30 Uhr, Zustieg gegen 18:30 Uhr ist möglich.
Ab Café Florian Steiner, Lutherstraße, Heidelberg-Neuenheim.
2 Berge, 2 Abfahrten, 2 Schwierigkeitsgrade (bei Bedarf), 2 Einkehren, 2 geistige Getränke.

Am Ende der Tour sind Park fermäh und Waschgelegenheit vorhanden. Bettchen für Freunde auf Anfrage auch.

Wer gar nicht biken will, kann gegen 19:30 Uhr auch am Ziel zu uns stoßen. Ja, da wo ich wohnen tue.


----------



## rmfausi (14. Juni 2011)

Ist registriert.


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ganz besondere Einkehr!
> (welchige es in der Pfalz gar nicht  nirgensniewo gibt)



Gibbds net!


----------



## Festerfeast (14. Juni 2011)

Hört sich interessant an


----------



## Stagebiker (15. Juni 2011)

Werde sehen was sich machen läßt, eigentlich müßte ich die Kiddies hüten und zu Bett bringen.....


----------



## donnersberger (15. Juni 2011)

ich hab an dem Abend einen Termin, aber falls der ausfällt bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. Juni 2011)

..so, Strecke für Montag ist erkundet: Arschglatter Asphalt, buckelharter Beton, rollender Rollsplit, schei.. Schotter.

Wer das genießen will sagt bescheid. Geht auch kurzfristig. Anreise ohne KFZ wird empfohlen, sonst eben Abstinenz.  

Zisch!


----------



## rmfausi (17. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..so, Strecke für Montag ist erkundet: Arschglatter Asphalt, buckelharter Beton, rollender Rollsplit, schei.. Schotter.
> 
> Zisch!




Mit solchen Drohungen macht man keine Scherze, Herr Dddakk.

Gruss rmfausi.


----------



## lomo (17. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..so, Strecke für Montag ist erkundet: Arschglatter Asphalt ...



Des langt mir schon. Was anderes habe ich nicht erwartet!


----------



## Stagebiker (20. Juni 2011)

Bin heute abend dabei. Versuche um 17.30 Uhr am Cafe zu sein. Ansonsten 18.30 Uhr am Zustiegspunkt - nur wo ist der?
Gibts eigentlich Luftballons an der Wegstrecke als Markierung?


----------



## BejayMTB (20. Juni 2011)

Zwei Stunden mit zweimal Einkehr? Das klingt ja fast nach meiner Art von Tour.   

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Juni 2011)

Wo war denn das Café Florian nochmal?


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2011)

Mh, Wetter sieht ja nicht so prall aus ... 
Wie sind denn die aktuellen Planungen?


----------



## donnersberger (20. Juni 2011)




----------



## Dddakk (20. Juni 2011)

Das Café Florian Steiner ist in der Lutherstraße in Neuenheim.

Stagebiker, Zustiegsmöglichkeit ist in HD-Ziegelhausen geplant.

Lomo, du weißt doch, wenn ich dabei bin wird man selten von oben nass.  Und wenn doch, bleiben wir im Café und radeln 1km zur nächsten VP.

Ich poste hier gegen halb 5 die letzten Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...Ich poste hier gegen halb 5 die letzten Infos.



Hoffischdoch!


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2011)

Halb fünf ist durch!


----------



## Dddakk (20. Juni 2011)

So!
Die Ausfahrt steht, und wird spontan der Wettersituation angepasst.
17.10 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir.
17.30 ab Café Florian.
ca. 18.30 am Kloster Stift Neuburg in Ziegelhausen.
ca. 19.30 bei mir.
Dann Bikes in Parc Fermäh, Nase pudern, feuchtfröhlicher Ausklang des Abends mit nettem Beisammensein an überdachten Plätzen.
Klammotten und Puder können bei mir vorher, oder danach deponiert werden.
Ich rechne mal mit einem Teilnehmer. Wenns 10 werden ist auch gut.


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2011)

Bei mir herrscht Klamottenknappheit, von daher bleibe ich in den Dreckklamotten ...
17:10? Könnte knapp werden ...


----------



## Dddakk (20. Juni 2011)

Super! 
Der SSP-Sonderpreis ist dir heute sicher. Die Rähserin und Fausi sind nicht am Start.


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Super!
> Der SSP-Sonderpreis ist dir heute sicher. Die Rähserin und Fausi sind nicht am Start.



Äwe net. War heute mit'm Nicoblei unterwegs ... hab sogar mal geschaltet zwischendurch. Wer ist die "Rähserin"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagebiker (21. Juni 2011)

Die Daten von Gestern:
42/750/2:40, zumindest für den mit der längsten Bikeanfahrt! 
Bis auf die Hömes weichen die Daten der übrigen Mitfahrer etwas ab...

Etwas Sprühregen von oben, die Wege schön feucht - hat also richtig geflutscht!  

Anschließend mit verdreckten Bikeklamotten die Kerwe in H`heim besucht und viele bewundernswerte - oder bemitleidenswerte - Blicke an Land gezogen.

P.S: alle Absager sind als Weicheier verschrien!


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juni 2011)

Stimmt. Die ohne Anreise, hatten 20km weniger. 

Dafür durfte der Local aber eure Pflichten miterfüllen: Heimkehr um 2:30 Uhr.  Es wurde noch richtig voll, niggs für Holländer. 

Es gab ja auch noch Live-Übertragungen für die Früh-Abbrecher und Nicht-Erscheiner. 

..und, überraschend keine SSP-Wertung. tsts, selwer Schuld.


----------



## rmfausi (21. Juni 2011)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> P.S: alle Absager sind als Weicheier verschrien!



Na, dann.


----------



## Dddakk (23. Juni 2011)

Heute, Donnerstag. Jemand auf Achse? So ab 2 könnte ich los.


----------



## lomo (23. Juni 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heute, Donnerstag. Jemand auf Achse? So ab 2 könnte ich los.



Schon weg?


----------



## Dddakk (23. Juni 2011)

..gleich. Kummsch mit?


----------



## lomo (23. Juni 2011)

Nää. do driwwe is mer de Wald zu nass unn zu babbisch!


----------



## Dddakk (23. Juni 2011)

..hier wars trocken von oben, feucht von unten. Also fast wüstenhaft.


----------



## Festerfeast (23. Juni 2011)

Wüste und feucht von unten? Hab ich was verpasst?
In Stromberg hatten wir heute ungefähr alles: Wind, Sonne, Regen, Wolken, Staub, Matsch, glitschige Wurzeln -> geil


----------



## donnersberger (23. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. Juni 2011)

Dönners, das könnte klappen heute Abend. Ich weiß es aber erst gegen 15 Uhr. Abfahrt so um 18 Uhr?
Schick mir mal deine Tel und Adresse.

Ciao!  Wolfgang

P.S.: Akkus laden.


----------



## donnersberger (24. Juni 2011)

jo, hab dir grad ne email geschickt, Akkus laden


----------



## Stagebiker (4. Juli 2011)

Yeahhhhh, es ist geschafft!
Habe am Samstag den kompletten Vogesenweg DA-HD abgerissen, inkl. aller Stufen, Treppen, Felsformationen, Wildschweinsuhlen und Eichelberg-Steilanstiegen. Habe nur 2-3 mal aufgrund von Orientierungsnachlässigeiten den Originalweg verlassen (müssen). Wer Interesse an der Trackaufzeichnung hat, kann sich bei mir melden.
Die Daten: 92,45 km / 2590 hm / 7:36 h (ab Bahnhof DA Süd bis Westende Philosophenweg HD)


----------



## BejayMTB (4. Juli 2011)

Reschpekt, wie Michi Mittermaier sagen würde. 

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmfausi (4. Juli 2011)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> Yeahhhhh, es ist geschafft!
> Habe am Samstag den kompletten Vogesenweg DA-HD abgerissen, inkl. aller Stufen, Treppen, Felsformationen, Wildschweinsuhlen und Eichelberg-Steilanstiegen. Habe nur 2-3 mal aufgrund von Orientierungsnachlässigeiten den Originalweg verlassen (müssen). Wer Interesse an der Trackaufzeichnung hat, kann sich bei mir melden.
> Die Daten: 92,45 km / 2590 hm / 7:36 h (ab Bahnhof DA Süd bis Westende Philosophenweg HD)




Hallo Stagebiker,
herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir. Bist du auch den Anstieg zum Felsenmeer der neben dem Restaurant ist hochgefahren, genau den mit den tiefen Furchen?? Ist der Eichelberganstieg mittlerweile etwas von den Ästen befreit oder liegt immer alles noch kreuz und quer? Bin den V-Weg mitte Mai gefahren. Vom Restaurant Bölle bis HD Bahnhof, ab dem Weissen Stein gabs bei mir/uns noch ein paar Trails Richtung HD. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (4. Juli 2011)

@Dddakk
Wie wäre es mal wieder die nächsten Tage mit etwas radeln? Beine lockern eben. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Stagebiker (5. Juli 2011)

@ fausi
Auf der Strecke sind nun mal einige Abschnitte, die (je nach Fahrtrichtung) definitiv einfach nicht fahrbar sind, da kann mir auch keiner was erzählen. Dazu gehören der oberste Teil der Himmelsleiter, die Umrundung der Burg Frankenstein und die Treppen im Weinheimer Schlossspark. In Nordrichtung der ganze Beginn in Heidelberg bis hoch zum Bismarckturm. Die Passagen kann man umfahren, ich habe aber versucht dem Originalweg treu zu bleiben und dort eben geschoben/getragen/gezerrt.
Die Steilanstiege zum Restaurant am Felsenmeer oder im "Astabfall" zum Eichelberg sind zwar theoretisch fahrbar, ich habe aber kapituliert und dort ebenfalls geschoben. Am Felsenmeer übrigens schon deutlich vor der "Schlussfurche" neben dem Restaurant.
Ich fand übrigens die Trails in Darmstadt gleich nach dem Böllenfalltor am Besten. Da ging es einige km herrlich flowig und dynamisch kreuz und quer. Im weiteren Verlauf dominieren dann ja doch deutlich die Forstwege. Die Markierungen sind im hessischen Teil (bis ca. Juhöhe) übrigens deutlich besser als im badischen. Beschämenswert fand ich den Zustand auf dem Hirschkopf, dort kümmert man sich anscheinend nur noch um die freerider-Spielwiese, die übrigen Wege sind voller umgestürzter Bäume. Die Markierungen sind auch unter aller Kanone.
Die meisten Markierungen gab es übrigens im Bereich Felsenmeer. Dort kreuzten sich so viele Fernwege, dass die Markierungen gar nicht mehr alle auf die Schilderpfosten passten (Alemannenweg, Vogesenweg, Burgenweg, diverese lokale Wege usw.)
Zurückblickend war es wirklich eine schöne (Langstrecken)-Tour, die einiges an Kondition und Durchhaltewillen erfordert. Technisch sind ja einige Leckerlis dabei. Für mich war es die ideale Vorbereitung für den Start in die Transalp in 2 Wochen.


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juli 2011)

Bägg vom Urlaub. ( incl. Jakobswege per Bike zwischen Nürnberg und Eichstätt)

Hallo Stage!
Reschbeggt, das mach ich in 2010  auch noch..
Denkst du noch an das Lämpchen vor deiner Reise in den Süden? Oder eben auf dem WS bei der Chefin deponieren.

Und/oder wir biken noch diese Woche. Fausi muss auch mit.

Ansage: Heute, Montag. 0:1-Ausfahrt. 
Abfahrt 16 Uhr ab Tiefburg, gen Norden, dann Eichelberg. Jemanden aufgabeln? Lampe abholen?


----------



## donnersberger (11. Juli 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Reschbeggt, das mach ich in 2010 auch noch..



2010 - hast Du einen Fluxkompensator und 1.21 Gigawatt?

schön dass du wieder da bist, bis bald im Wald..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (11. Juli 2011)

11 !

und 15:45 gehts schon los ab Burg. 16.15 am Fass in Schriese.


----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 11 !



Is schon rum!


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juli 2011)

nee! 11 ist erst am 6.12.11 rum. Da gehts wieder gegen die Hottehühs! Und dann gibts ja auch noch die Glühbums-Ausfahrt.


----------



## Stagebiker (12. Juli 2011)

@dddakk
Heute hitzebedingt nur noch eine kurze Ausfahrt zum WS. Uhrzeit hängt vom Arbeitsende ab. Danach Schonung der müden Knochen. 
Lämple deponiere ich dann bei der Chefin auf dem WS. Vielen Dank übrigens rückwirkend!
Grüße Carsten


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juli 2011)

Yep! Danke! Müde Knochen?


----------



## Stagebiker (12. Juli 2011)

Yo, denk dran, ich bin ein alter Sack von 43 und kein Jungspund mehr wie du!!!!
Bin die letzten 2 Monate (fast) konsequent 100-150km und 2.500-4.000 hm die Woche gestrampelt, meine Kinder nennen mich nur noch Onkel und meine Frau stellt mir schon demonstrativ den Wäschekorb vor die Haustür! Brauche an Morgen ne kurze Regeneration für die Berge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (12. Juli 2011)

43? Du Komposti!

Alpen-X. Wo? Wie? Was? Heckjoeheiner-Route?     Fakten-Fakten-Fakten


----------



## Stagebiker (12. Juli 2011)

Nix Heckmaier, Claudia ist angesagt!
Tour mit Veranstalter Joko. Ehrwald-Riva. Ist als 2-level Tour angeboten, was unserer Gruppe entgegen kommt, da deutliche Leistungsunterschiede vorliegen. Ich beabsichtige die hoch-Variante (Ehrwald-Dirstentrittkreuz-Landeck(Zams)-Ischgl-Greitspitze-Nauders-Val d´uina-Schlanders-Vigiljoch-Meran-Haflingplateau-Bozen-Kalterer See(Auer)-Molvenosee-Andalo-Riva zu fahren und habe mit einem Freund noch eine Anfahrts-Zusatzetappe von Füssen nach Ehrwald eingeplant. Geht über Schwangau/Jägersteig/Plansee nach Ehrwald. 
Werden voraussichtlich insgesamt ca. 500 km/10.000 hm mit dem Bike + 4.000 hm Seilbahnen - das dürfen nur Kompostis! Und entsprechend viele, hoffentlich wunderbar flowige Abfahrts-hm!
Nur das Wetter sieht den Trends nach für nächste Woche ziemlich bescheiden aus......
So, genug Infos? Mit einer Liveberichterstattung a la Stuntzi kann ich leider nicht dienen, aber Fotos/Facts gibt es ausreichend nach der Tour!


----------



## rmfausi (12. Juli 2011)

Tourangebot am Donnerstag 14.07.2011:

Start: 16.30 Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass
Strecke: WS - Kloster mit Einkehr - WS 
Variante 1: über Kniebreche und den ÖB nach Schriesheim
Variante 2: über Schauenburg und Strahlenburg  nach Schriesheim

Anmerkung: Die Tour ist Hardtail und SSP tauglich.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Tobsn (12. Juli 2011)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> :::konsequent 100-150km und 2.500-4.000 hm die Woche gestrampelt, meine Kinder nennen mich nur noch Onkel und meine Frau stellt mir schon demonstrativ den Wäschekorb vor die Haustür! ...



Da hattest doch 6 Tage die Woche für die Familie. 




Stagebiker schrieb:


> ...eine Anfahrts-Zusatzetappe von Füssen nach Ehrwald eingeplant. Geht über Schwangau/Jägersteig/Plansee nach Ehrwald...


Da nicht den Touristensteig hoch zum Schloss Neuschwanstein, sondern erst am Alpsee entlang Richtung Österreich und am Ende vom See über den Winterzugweg. 
Ist nicht so steil, wirklich gut zu fahrender Trail und nix los.
Jägersteig ist zum Warmfahren und ans Geläuf gewöhnen eh optimal



Stagebiker schrieb:


> ...Claudia ist angesagt!....Ich beabsichtige die hoch-Variante (Ehrwald-Dirstentrittkreuz-Landeck(Zams)-Ischgl-Greitspitze-Nauders-Val d´uina-Schlanders-Vigiljoch-Meran-Haflingplateau-Bozen-Kalterer See(Auer)-Molvenosee-Andalo-Riva zu fahren...


Sehr lohnende Strecke. 
Dirstentrittkreuz ist eine meiner Lieblingsanstiege.
Wenn Du die Schotterauffahrt bis nach dem Tunnel schaffst ohne absetzten, geb ich dir ein Bier aus, ist ein echter Waden-Kitzler.
Schild am Einstieg beachten  
Unbedingt bei der Abfahrt alle Trails bis nach Zams mitnehmen, muss man 1x etwas hoch, aber allein die Brücke über die Schlucht lohnt die paar extra Höhenmeter.

Wie fahrt ihr von der Greitspitze? 
Hoffentlich nicht runter nach Samnaun?
Von da könnt ihr wunderbar oben am Grad entlang rüber zum Fimbernpass, dann weiter runter nach Zuort und von da am Hang entlang nach Martina.
Eine der längsten und abwechslungsreichsten Trailabfahrten die ich kenne.
Von Martina ist es dann nur noch ne Bodenwelle bis Nauders.

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.


----------



## Stagebiker (12. Juli 2011)

@Tobsn: Danke! Die Tour wird geguidet, werde Deine Tips aber definitiv im Hinterkopf behalten und als Vorschlag einbringen. 

@dddakk: Melde: Lämple unter Einsatz meines Lebens im Gewittersturm auf dem WS abgeliefert!


----------



## Tobsn (13. Juli 2011)

Stagebiker schrieb:


> @Tobsn: Danke! Die Tour wird geguidet, werde Deine Tips aber definitiv im Hinterkopf behalten und als Vorschlag einbringen. ...


Verstehe.
Dann vergiss was ich geschrieben habe und genieß die Tour so wie sie der Guide führt.

Das mit dem Bier im Tegestal steht noch. 
Gib alles.


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juli 2011)

@stage   Merci!  
@ fausi  Do klappt nicht bei mir.

Tour:
Sonntag, 20 Uhr.
Traditonsreiche "Tour de Freinse"
3 Bergwertungen, 3 Sprintwertungen, 3 Trinkwertungen, maximal 3 Gänge.


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juli 2011)

So. Nu iss das Turnier vorbei. Jetzt wird wieder trainiert.

Niiiiippoooon!


----------



## donnersberger (18. Juli 2011)

man war das gestern ein Spiel... echt cool


----------



## rmfausi (18. Juli 2011)

Wird aber auch mal Zeit, Hau endlich rein!

Suschi schlägt Burger. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (18. Juli 2011)

man war das heute ein Wetter....bäh, Ich seh aus wie Rambo in Teil Drei...Dabei wollt ich doch nur kurz KS rauf und wieder heim.


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juli 2011)

..also, trotz schlechter Vorhersage ists hier trocken.
Also ab auf den Berg!
Ich mach noch Pause bis Sonntag.


----------



## rmfausi (21. Juli 2011)

Die WM ist doch vorbei seit Sonntag, oder sitzen dir die Nachwehen der  Feier im Kopf.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juli 2011)

neenee, bin fit. Aber Bremse ist defekt und Familydingens.. . Ich werde etwas mit dem Crosser radeln.


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juli 2011)

Donnerstag, 16 Uhr.
Owwach! Extrem Stöckchen-Leger auf der "neuen" WS-Abfahrt und auf dem Blütenweg (zwischen DO und Schriese).
Bauten zerstört, Stämme und Steine in Landezonen....war leider zu erwarten.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juli 2011)

na klasse  ... wollt morgen früh nach feierabend da mal vorbei cruisen...


----------



## Dddakk (30. Juli 2011)

Sonntag, 10 Uhr ab HD-Handschuhsheim Tiefburg. 3 Stündchen auf die Berge.
Zisch!


----------



## sic_ (31. Juli 2011)

Läuft da gerade eine Wandertruppe Amok?

Burgenweg an der Hirschburg vorbei: Glasscherben und Stöckchen aufm Trail
Strahlenburg: Stöckchen und Steine
WS runter: Kaputte Bauten, Steine in den Landezonen und Glasscherben

Die ganze Zeit war da ruhe und jetzt gehts plötzlich los


----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2011)

ja, Sonntag Abend nun auch auf Trails am HB runter nach Nh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (1. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Da war ich vor 2 Jahren.
> http://www.radlertour.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=25&Itemid=50
> Nette RTF mit 3 Distanzen. Sehr günstig und gute Strecke. Das ganze im Rahmen des "Oktoberfestes" der Schmucker-Brauerei mit Bierzelt/DiggeBaggeMussig/deftigem Essen.
> ...





Dddakk schrieb:


> ...Ist auch Wurschd, Hauptsache man trifft sich bei der Weißwurschd!



Also wir waren da.
Wo warst Du?

War auf jeden Fall ne super witzige Sache.
Strecke war gut, ein paar echt nette und anspruchsvolle Trails.
Teilnehmer alle locker und gut gelaunt.
Verpflegung auf der Strecke spitze, sag nur frischen Pflaumenkuchen. 

Die Verpflegung dann im Ziel , wusste vor lauter leckeren Sachen gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll.
Hatte am Ende auf jeden Fall ne eindeutig positive Kalorienbilanz. 
Radsport ist ja bekanntlich die einzige Sportart, die man auch mit ner Schweinhaxe und zwei Hefe betreiben kann.


----------



## rmfausi (1. August 2011)

Hallo Tobsn,
ist die Schmuckerradveranstaltung jedes Jahr? Ich war gestern mit dem RR am Marbachstausee unterwegs und habe da die Veranstaltung erst bemerkt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2011)

ja, ist jedes Jahr. Hatte es hier auch geschrieben.

@tobsn
Ich hatte familiäre Verpflichtungen bis 20 Uhr. Danach war ich noch Sauen jagen. 

Gabs wieder die Brasilianerinnen mit den Caipis in der Brauerei? Da hatte ich 2010 meine Kalorien aufgefüllt.


----------



## lomo (1. August 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Radsport ist ja bekanntlich die einzige Sportart, die man auch mit ner Schweinhaxe und zwei Hefe betreiben kann.



Richtig erkannt


----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2011)

O.K., dann buchen wir als "Stärkstes Team" für 2012. Da gibt 10 Kasten Bier, oder so...
Evtl. auch in Riesling konvertierbar.


----------



## lomo (1. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> O.K., dann buchen wir als "Stärkstes Team" für 2012. Da gibt 10 Kasten Bier, oder so...
> Evtl. auch in Riesling konvertierbar.



Neee, wenn es ne Veranstaltung von ner Brauerei ist (oder gesponsort wird), dann sollte man auch mal Bier trinken ... Hauptsache der örtliche Fleischzerlegebetrieb ist nicht Sponsor, da hatte ich mal den Hauptpreis gewonnen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2011)

Das Spanferkel?   
Na das würden wir auch noch schaffen!

und:
Dienstag, 14:15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 
3 Stündchen böses Zeugs rund um HD mit fröhlicher Einkehr.


----------



## Dddakk (3. August 2011)

...also, wenn man auf 52km, 1700 HM erreichen will, ist das ganz schön heftig in HD.

Aber ich meld mich jetzt erst mal ab, bis Montag! EsisSIS !


----------



## Dddakk (10. August 2011)

Wieder auferstanden nach SiS.

Wer Samstag noch niggs vor hat...


GBB-MontBlanc-Umrundungs-Vorbereitungtour.

Abfahrt 11 Uhr. ab Heidelberg S-Bahnhof Weststadt/Südstadt.
oder 10:45 Uhr ab Tiefburg am Cafe-Mobile.

52/1700. Also viel HM auf wenige Km! Stramme Waden von Nöten!  

Ja, und eingekehrt wird auch, bis zu 4x, wenn Bedarf.

Husch!   DddAkk


----------



## rmfausi (10. August 2011)

Hi Dddakk,
ist der Zeitpunkt 100% fix? Wenn er eine Stunde später wäre, dann bin ich dabei. 
Ähm, wie gross ist der Asphaltanteil diesesmal? 50% oder mehr?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (10. August 2011)

Über Asphalt können wir reden, aber nicht über die Abfahrtszeit. Sorry, aber 11hundert muss bleiben.


----------



## Dddakk (10. August 2011)

Ja, ist fix, bis jetzt sieben Teilnehmer. 
siehe PN
Asphalt? Wie immer annähernd 80%.  

P.S.: Strecke steht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und: nein, die Strecke ist nicht für CC fahrbar. Und ja, man kann an mehreren Stellen aussteigen.  Nu iss gut.


----------



## donnersberger (11. August 2011)

aber wenn schon dann schon hoffentlich verblockte Singletrails hoch- und dicht befahrene Bundesstraßen runterzus *fettgrins*


----------



## rmfausi (11. August 2011)

PN ist gelesen. Werde dann an einer Verplegungsstelle zusteigen. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## lomo (11. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Komischer Herzfrequenzverlauf ...



Dddakk schrieb:


> ... Und: nein, die Strecke ist nicht für CC fahrbar. ...


----------



## Dddakk (11. August 2011)

@ dönnersbörger    Was ist "Singletrails". Gibts hier nicht..... 

@fausi   aber nach der VP gehts dann weiter, hockebleiwe gilded ned. 

@ & about lomo: Er musste letzte Woche als Testfahrer herhalten. So als "Referenz-Biker". Was er fahren kann ist fahrbar. Ich schieb dann ab und an mal kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. August 2011)

Also abgesehen davon, dass es zu wenige HM waren und die Strecke etwas auf der kurzen Seite lag, wars ok heute. 

Ich hoffe, es sind alle wohlbehalten nach hause gekommen, trotz der Überraschungen seitens DB?

PS: Weil's Thema heute war: Where to amputate?


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hoffe, es sind alle wohlbehalten nach hause gekommen, trotz der Überraschungen seitens DB?




Jep, obwohl das Niveau der Zusteigenden unterwegs abgenommen hat ...



ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Weil's Thema heute war: Where to amputate?



 Was hab ich da wieder verpasst?


----------



## Kelme (14. August 2011)

Nahverkehr von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Goldene Flügel von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Flach bergauf - öhm ... von kelme_sis auf Flickr




MB Testtour von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Leggaa von kelme_sis auf Flickr




MB Testtour von kelme_sis auf Flickr




MB Testtour von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## rmfausi (14. August 2011)

Gestern wars 'ne klasse Tour und tolle Truppe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dank dem Guido habe ich als Local noch ein paar Trailvarianten  kennengelernt, wenn ich mir auch ein paar Minuspunkte beim Chef  eingehandelt habe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Noch ein Nachtrag zur Rahmenfrage:
Nicolai bmxtb
Banshee Scirocco
Transalp Summitrider
Alutech Cheap Trick

gibts in Aluminium.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

Alutech 
... etwas in Geduld üben und auf das neue HT warten ... 





Farbe passt hervorragend!

Äh, um was ging es da bei der Rahmenfrage?


----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2011)

Wie lange muß man da warten?


----------



## rmfausi (14. August 2011)

Die Rahmenfrage vorm Cafe Florian war ganz einfach: Welche Firma baut All-Mountain/Enduro/Freeride Rahmen in Aluminium, weil es eigentlich mehr Auswahl in Stahl gibt.

Gruss Rainer


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Wie lange muß man da warten?



Willste auch eines? Ich spendier dann auch ein Röckchen dazu 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Rahmen zur Eurobike (also in Kürze) vorgestellt wird. Auslieferung? Mh, nächstes Jahr vielleicht ..


----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2011)

Wieso "auch"? Sag bloß, Du holst Dir das "auch"? Dann kriegst Du aber ebenfalls ein Röckchen dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (14. August 2011)

Wenn dann hätte ich das Casting der Gabel auch in rosa oooder hellblau mit rosa Wölkchen.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Wieso "auch"? Sag bloß, Du holst Dir das "auch"? Dann kriegst Du aber ebenfalls ein Röckchen dazu!



Gebongt!!!
Gemeinsame Ausfahrt gefällig?


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wenn dann hätte ich das Casting der Gabel auch in rosa oooder hellblau mit rosa Wölkchen.
> 
> Gruß Rainer



Mh, wegen der Stylepolizei sollte man das Farbkonzept dann konsequent durchziehen.


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Die Rahmenfrage vorm Cafe Florian war ganz einfach: Welche Firma baut All-Mountain/Enduro/Freeride Rahmen in Aluminium, weil es eigentlich mehr Auswahl in Stahl gibt.
> 
> Gruss Rainer



Ah ja, Stahl?
Cotic, On-One, ähm, ähm, ... wie heisst der Hersteller von dem Bagger nochmal?


----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2011)

Nee, ich fand die dunkle Gabel gut!
Ok, gebongt! Tour im Partnerlook....


----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Was hab ich da wieder verpasst?



Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass bei Zeck die Nagelhaut eingerissen war...oder irgendwie so was....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Nee, ich fand die dunkle Gabel gut!
> Ok, gebongt! Tour im Partnerlook....



Ufff ... ok. Ich tu mir mit der Größe noch schwer ... darf ich dann in die Damenumkleidekabine?


----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2011)

Da haben sie Sachen die gleiche Größe....


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Da haben sie Sachen die gleiche Größe....



??? Erklär mir das mal ....


----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2011)

Jetzt echt? 

Wenn du dich mit der Größe schwer tust, wird sich auch in der Damenumkleidekabine nichts dran ändern....


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

Ok, vielleicht zuerst die Farb-/Stildiskussion:
















Hach, ich weiss gar net was ich anziehen soll ...


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn du dich mit der Größe schwer tust, wird sich auch in der Damenumkleidekabine nichts dran ändern...



Wirklich?
Ich dachte die wäre per se größer, weil da mehr Klamotten mit rein müssen ...


----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ok, vielleicht zuerst die Farb-/Stildiskussion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welches Trikot soll dazu passen?


----------



## Kelme (14. August 2011)

Ich sehe gute Startbedingungen für die übernächste Woche. Man wird das Gefühl nicht los, dass ihr jetzt schon über 2.000 über NN seid.


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

Boah, eins nach dem anderen ....
... ich bin doch nicht multitaskingfähig!
Äh, MoneSi? Haste vielleicht was schönes (vielleicht auch passendes) in petto? Ich glaube, dass das Caque Phogl-Trikot nicht dazu passt ...


----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2011)

Viel schlimmer....sind wir nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer....sind wir nicht!!



Wart mal, bis ich die Bilder hier reinstell'!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ok, vielleicht zuerst die Farb-/Stildiskussion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alle! Über die passenden ärmellose Tops dazu wird man noch diskutieren müssen.


----------



## Dddakk (14. August 2011)

Ich bin für das Pril-Blümchen-Röckchen, egal bei wem. 

Euch gehts wieder gut, gell? War die Tour doch zu leicht..tsts
Hat es noch gepasst mit de DB?

Die männliche Biermaus im AH will auch mal mit der lustigen Truppe mitfahren. Wen der wohl meint? Wolle mer ne reilasse?

P.S.: Im Herbst gibt noch ne Burgenausfahrt und im Dezember dir Glühwein-Tour. Hach, und noch vieles inne Pfalz.
Was sagen eure Messgeräte? GPSies sagt 53/1780. VDO sagt 56/1650.  (bis HBF)


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ah ja, Stahl?
> Cotic, On-One, ähm, ähm, ... wie heisst der Hersteller von dem Bagger nochmal?



Ragley. Volker will ja Alu, dann wärs dort das Troof.


----------



## Kelme (14. August 2011)

Lance

Zeck

MoneSi

Pantherkuh

Haardtfahrer

lomo

Bärbel

Kelme

Dr. Dönör


----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2011)

Eben dachte ich kurz, Bärbel sei die Biermaus....und hab überlegt, wie DER Name zustande kam...

Welche der leckeren Biermäuse war das denn???? 
ICH hab nix dagegen...


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Lance
> 
> Zeck
> 
> ...



??? lange Leitung


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Alle!



Übereinander? Das wird aber warm da drunter ...



ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Über die passenden ärmellose Tops dazu wird man noch diskutieren müssen.



Hmpf!


----------



## Dddakk (14. August 2011)

..auch...Schlauch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Übereinander? Das wird aber war da drunter ...


Neenee, das ist doch kein Rahmen für nur eine Tour.


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

Ich kaufe ein "m"


----------



## Kelme (14. August 2011)

Bärbel ist die Profi-Diplom-Kindergärtnerin


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..auch...Schlauch....



Hat sich erledigt ... nach nem Blick ins Postfach!


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Neenee, das ist doch kein *Rahmen* für eine Tour.



Was? Der da?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. August 2011)

Rischtisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bärbel ist die Profi-Diplom-Kindergärtnerin



Ist mir dann auch gedämmert...


----------



## Dddakk (14. August 2011)

...ein Tag mir Kleinkindern spielen (heute) fährt die Gehirnleistung etwas runter.

..ich bin wohl etwas aneröb.  Nacht!

P.S.: Rätselauflösung:
Es waren auf die Wegstrecke bezogen ca. 46% Trails, 15% Asphalt, 39% Waldwege. ich weiß, zu wenige Asphalt, ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Rischtisch.



Wieso?
Wegen dem rosa?

Oder sollte ich (passend zum Röckchen) sowas nehmen?


----------



## Kelme (14. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...ein Tag mir Kleinkindern spielen (heute) fährt die Gehirnleistung etwas runter.
> 
> ..ich bin wohl etwas aneröb.  Nacht!
> 
> ...


In welche Kategorie fällt den der Asphalt-Serpentinen-Singletrail (ja HD hat sowas )


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Alle! Über die passenden ärmellose Tops dazu wird man noch diskutieren müssen.



Hm, ist nicht ärmellos ...


----------



## MoneSi (14. August 2011)

Ist das ein Herrentrikot?


----------



## lomo (14. August 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Ist das ein Herrentrikot?



Willste eins? S?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Wegen dem rosa?


Nein, nein. Du sollst das Alutech schon fahren. Mehrmals. In wechselnder Garderobe.

Das war doch jetzt nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## lomo (15. August 2011)

Für mich isses manchmal schon schwer ...


----------



## Dddakk (15. August 2011)

1x die Highheels in XS für MonexSi bitte! Aber mit Klickies.

@kelme: Trails dürfen doch auch befestigt sein. Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/North-Shore-Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (15. August 2011)

..mit Schwibbs..

Was is nu mit Bärbel?

Schaix Schlauch...


----------



## lomo (15. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..mit Schwibbs..
> 
> Was is nu mit Bärbel?
> 
> Schaix Schlauch...



Holla, holla, junger Mann. 
Contenance!


----------



## Dddakk (15. August 2011)

Contenance! Ich kannte mal ne Constanze....als ich noch  jung war, so vorm Krieg...

Morgen nach dem Schaffe biken ab HD-Süd?


----------



## lomo (15. August 2011)

Muss noch Besorgungen machen!


----------



## Dddakk (18. August 2011)

Sunset-Tour.
Heute, Donnerstag, 18:30 Uhr ab HD-Handschuhsheim Tiefburg. 2,5h schnelle Wege.
Roooar!


----------



## Dddakk (19. August 2011)

Espresso-Tour: Heute, Freitag ab 15:45 Uhr am Cafe Florian Steiner, HD-Neuenheim Lutherstraße. Nuff un nunner un nuff! 
KS und LK, wusch!


----------



## Dddakk (30. August 2011)

Jaja!
Antwort auf alle PNs: War kurz in den Steinbergen. Bregalga und Douane fielen. Joris nicht wegen Aua.
Heute, Dienstag. 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Nuff, nunner,nuff....


----------



## rmfausi (1. September 2011)

Ich fahre morgen um 16.30 in Schriesheim am Fass, mit meinem Hardtail  auf den Weissen Stein -> Kloster -> WS -> Richtung Dossenheim  (Kniebreche) -> evtl. Ölberg -> Strahlenburg -> Schriesheim.  Wer mit möchte (auch ohne hinten ungefedert) ist gerne Willkommen zum  Mitfahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (6. September 2011)

Heute, 16 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Dann den rmfausi um 16:30 am Schriesheimer Fass aufgabeln und nuff und nunner ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (9. September 2011)

Kleine Bitte:
Heute, Freitag ab 16-18 Uhr, mache ich ne Schnipseljagd mit 8 Kids auf Trails auf der Westseite des Heiligenbergs. Bitte bissl uffbasse!  Danke!


----------



## Dddakk (10. September 2011)

Sonntag, 10 Uhr ab Heidelberg-Hendesse Tiefburg. 3 Stunden tief in den Wald.


----------



## lomo (11. September 2011)

Heute ab 11 Uhr Weisswurstfrühstück ganz weit im Osten .... auf der Ost-Alb.


----------



## Dddakk (12. September 2011)

Ah, du bereitest die Neffen auf SiS und dich auf Kühlsheim vor!

Und die Hanauer sind auch noch trocken angekommen? Ja! höre ich gerade.


----------



## Dddakk (16. September 2011)

http://mediathek-video.br.de/B7Mediathek.html?bccode=both

Bergauf Bergab

Ganz anschauen! Besonders der 2. Bericht! Ab 15:00.


----------



## Guent (16. September 2011)

Bei mir kommt da nur "Morgengymnastik"...aber die Körpertennisspielenden Hupfdolen sehen auch lecker aus...hahaha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (16. September 2011)

Links bei "video-suche" Bergauf reintippen. Und dann auf 15:00 vorspulen.

Aber Aerobic ist doch auch nett.


----------



## Guent (16. September 2011)

Gleich besser gefühlt!


----------



## Dddakk (16. September 2011)

..wegen den Dohlen?


----------



## Guent (16. September 2011)

Na sischa! Ich schaff im Krankenhaus, da freut man sich auch über Kleinigkeiten...hahahaha!!!

Zum Video: Wie er am Anfang vom Bier träumt!


----------



## Guent (16. September 2011)

Aber cooler Bericht!


----------



## Dddakk (16. September 2011)

Ja, cooler Bericht.  Finde ich gut vom BR ein Thema so aufzugreifen. Besonders da diese Sendung sehr viel von Wanderern gesehen wird und die Biker ja auch schon ganz ordentliche Wege fahren.


----------



## knut1105 (17. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ja, cooler Bericht.  Finde ich gut vom BR ein Thema so aufzugreifen. Besonders da diese Sendung sehr viel von Wanderern gesehen wird und die Biker ja auch schon ganz ordentliche Wege fahren.



kl.walsertal - das "bike-eldorado" - zumindest steht das mal auf'nem großen plakat am fremdenverkehrsamt... hab in dem filmbericht mehr verschiedene biker gesehen als dieses jahr im juli in'ner ganzen woche. dafür aber unmengen an wanderer - das war schon recht lästig auf den schmalen pfaden dort...  aber ansonsten 'n schönes gebiet 

mit der erosion trifft der bericht endlich mal ansatzweise ins schwarze - so'ne einzelne hochleistungsalmkuh ist für mehr murenabgänge verantwortlich als 100 wanderer und mtbler zusammen. in anderen regionen sind schlaue almbauern schon lange auf almschafe umgestiegen und lassen die schweren kühe im tal.


----------



## Dddakk (19. September 2011)

ja, Wander-Hotspots wie Klein-Walsertal sind auch mir ein Begriff. Solls ja auch bei MTB-AlpenX-Strecken schon geben, so Ampelschaltung im Val d Uina und so.  

Erosion. Ja, aber in den Alpen-Bikeparks, wo der Wintersport sicher mehr Erosion verursacht, ist es wohl egal ob noch ein paar Bikers das Hinterrad rutschen lassen. 

Zurück zum Thema: Dienstag, 15 Uhr. Ab auf die Piste. 3 Stunden uff die Buggel!


----------



## lomo (19. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> BBlablabla ...
> Zurück zum Thema: Dienstag, 15 Uhr. Ab auf die Piste. 3 Stunden uff die Buggel!



Dienstag fuffzehn Uhr bin ich konkret noch am Schaffe!


----------



## Flugrost (19. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Dienstag fuffzehn Uhr bin ich konkret noch am Schaffe!



...oder eher am Meloneneis bestellen?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. September 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...oder eher am Meloneneis bestellen?...



Hmmmmm ... mal überlegen ...


----------



## Dddakk (20. September 2011)

Um 15 Uhr am schaffe? Hast du nen Sklaventreiber als Boss?

Man könnte auch mal wieder nen Neidereid wagen.


----------



## Joshua60 (20. September 2011)

gingaebisselspeder?


----------



## Dddakk (20. September 2011)

...ich kann dir von der Strecke her entgegenkommen. So um 16:30 in Rohrbach vor der Volxsbank Filiale ?
Dann habe ich schon einen Buckel hinter mir.


----------



## Joshua60 (20. September 2011)

dann wärst Du ja komplett warmgefahren. Ich lass jetzt den Hammer fallen und bin rechtzeitig bei dir oder wo?


----------



## Dddakk (20. September 2011)

15:15 Uhr vor dem Heidelbike-Laden in der Rohrbacher Straße?


----------



## Joshua60 (20. September 2011)

hast ne PN


----------



## Dddakk (21. September 2011)

Danke für den Track!

..und, was Döner darf will ich auch können dürfen: Wie heißt das noch? Stalker!


----------



## donnersberger (21. September 2011)

ah cool, 3*d+a+2*k ist der neue _Außenborder _ von Joshua


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. September 2011)

Der, der doch auch kurbeln kann!


----------



## donnersberger (21. September 2011)

ich hatte ja vorher gedacht, dass ich mich hinten draufsetze und dann wie auf ner Rikscha durch die Gegend gehoppelt werde, aber dem war dann nicht so


----------



## Joshua60 (21. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Danke für den Track!
> 
> ..und, was Döner darf will ich auch können dürfen: Wie heißt das noch? Stalker!


 
da freu ich mich ja mal drauf , aber lass mir die Kette ganz!

Nochmal Danke für die Rampen war gutes Wasi-Training!


----------



## Dddakk (23. September 2011)

Heute, Freitag, 10:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen nufff un nunner. Unter ärztlicher Aufsicht.


----------



## lomo (23. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Der, der doch auch kurbeln kann!



... "könnte", das muss "könnte" heißen.


----------



## Joshua60 (23. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ... "könnte", das muss "könnte" heißen.


 von meiner Warte aus kann er aber richtig gut kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (23. September 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> von meiner Warte aus kann er aber richtig gut kurbeln


----------



## Dddakk (23. September 2011)

Das Krokodil hat doch vorne und in der Mitte nur ein Ridsl, also fährt der Cäbdn praktisch SingleSpeed und der Stalker mit Schalter. Da schreit ja geradezu nach "lomo vor!" 

P.S.: Für den Doc habe ich eben zu schnell gekurbelt. Der hat dann nen Kettenrutscher inszeniert.  tsts  
P.S.: Keinen Platz im Biergarten bekommen, schaffen die alle niggs?


----------



## lomo (23. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Das Krokodil hat doch vorne und in der Mitte nur ein Ridsl, also fährt der Cäbdn praktisch SingleSpeed und der Stalker mit Schalter. Da schreit ja geradezu nach "lomo vor!"



Keine Zeit!



Dddakk schrieb:


> P.S.: Für den Doc habe ich eben zu schnell gekurbelt. Der hat dann nen Kettenrutscher inszeniert.  tsts



Musst nen dickeren Gang treten ....



Dddakk schrieb:


> P.S.: Keinen Platz im Biergarten bekommen, schaffen die alle niggs?



Die wollen halt im Biergaten was wegschaffen!


----------



## Dddakk (23. September 2011)

...bin dann mal weg.


----------



## lomo (23. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...bin dann mal weg.



Sieht es da nicht so aus?






Des andere kommt mir so spanisch vor ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2011)

mmmm komm grad von ner schönen enduro tour  (strahlenburg-ws-schauenburg-strahlenburg-ws-strahlenburg) ... ihr dürft an der aussicht teilhaben


----------



## runningriot (25. September 2011)

@HeavyBiker -- könntest Du mir mal aufschreiben wie du da gefahren bist!


----------



## rmfausi (25. September 2011)

Hatt er doch 

strahlenburg-ws-schauenburg-strahlenburg-ws-strahlenburg

Tipp: schau nach dem gelben X auf der Karte. von Schriesheim u. Dossenheim. In der Kombination mit dem 4er Weg, dann kommst du zum Aussichtspunkt auf dem 2. Bild.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## sic_ (25. September 2011)

Gibts zwischen Schauenburg und WS eigentlich nennenswerte Trails?
Ich find da immer nur langweiligste Forstautobahnen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2011)

hajo gibts das, sehr spassig wenn man von oben nach unten fährt... hochzus eher weniger spassig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hatt er doch
> 
> strahlenburg-ws-schauenburg-strahlenburg-ws-strahlenburg
> 
> ...



so in etwa schauts aus 
für nähere erläuterungen, besser treffen zum gemeinsam fahren


----------



## Dddakk (27. September 2011)

..ich geh jetzt mal gucken ob die Trails noch da sind.  

15:30 ab HD-Neuenheim, Café Florian Steiner.

P.S.: Mir ist die pfälzische Flußmuschel lieber als die galizische Meeresmuschel. Weil Tankerunglücke da eher selten sind.


----------



## lomo (27. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Blablabla ...
> P.S.: Mir ist die pfälzische Flußmuschel lieber als die galizische Meeresmuschel. Weil Tankerunglücke da eher selten sind.



Genau!


----------



## Dddakk (27. September 2011)

..wo stammt das Banner her? Protest gegen die Meersverschmutzung? Lomo, deine Bildersammlung ist unerschöpflich.


----------



## lomo (27. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..wo stammt das Banner her? Protest gegen die Meersverschmutzung? Lomo, deine Bildersammlung ist unerschöpflich.



Rat mal wer schon mal in Galizien war? 




camino von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ausserdem konnte ich in Asturien am Strand frühmorgens beobachten, wie Männer in weissen Overalls den Strand von eventuell angeschwemmten Ölklumpen befreien, bevor die Touris kommen ... Jahre nach dem Tankerunglück!


----------



## Dddakk (27. September 2011)

..ja, hast du erzählt. Darum hatte ich ja auch versucht dich für die deutlich härtere Etappe in der Pfalz zu gewinnen. 

Öl, ja, darum verstehe ich auch nicht warum man die Filtertiere von dort so gerne isst.


----------



## lomo (27. September 2011)

Apropos Galizien, lecker Pulpo:






Bilder von Stefan Rohner


Unbedingt mal probieren und zwar in der Pulperia Ezequiel in Melide.  

Edith meint: Könnte man net beim Gäsbock an einer VP Pulpo anbieten? Ich glaub, da käm ich nicht mehr weg ... noch nen lecker Rotwein dazu ...


----------



## Dddakk (27. September 2011)

..dann müssten die Gäsböcke aber das Startgeld deutlich erhöhen. Oder eben nur für nen kleinen, erlauchten Kreis. Der, der Gewicht spart.   mmmh


----------



## lomo (27. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..dann müssten die Gäsböcke aber das Startgeld deutlich erhöhen. Oder eben nur für nen kleinen, erlauchten Kreis. Der, der Gewicht spart.   mmmh



Ich denke, das wird nicht von so vielen gegessen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (27. September 2011)

Ich möchte auch nächstes Jahr auf die SSP Liege, darum wird am 12.05.12 minimalistisch mit 32:16 gefahren. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (27. September 2011)

38:19 rules!


----------



## rmfausi (27. September 2011)

Ja, sowas. Du sparst dir damit auch noch den Kettenspanner. Schaun mer mal.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (27. September 2011)

Sollte es etwa die SSP-Lounge wieder geben?


----------



## lomo (27. September 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Sollte es etwa die SSP-Lounge wieder geben?



Mit Pulpo?


----------



## rmfausi (27. September 2011)

Wäre doch 'ne Überlegung wert. Musst ja nicht gleich entscheiden ist noch a bisserl Zeit. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## runningriot (28. September 2011)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so in etwa schauts aus
> für nähere erläuterungen, besser treffen zum gemeinsam fahren




machen wir, ab nächste Woche darf ich wieder...dann trainiere ich 4 Wochen abstinenz wieder rein und dann treffen wir uns mal.


----------



## Dddakk (28. September 2011)

Mal ne andere Richtung testen. 

Bikerraum im Wilden Westen:
S-Bahn ab MA ab 13 Uhr.
15 Uhr, Ramstein, vor dem Rathaus. ca. 60/1500 bis Lamberts Kreuz (ca. 20 Uhr) bei Lambrecht. (mal sehen ob sich dort wer rumtreibt     ) 
Rückfahrt ab LA mit KFZ.  

Resumé:
87/1545     Das LambertsKreuz ist gut versteckt und grottig Beschildert. Danke an die Guides!


----------



## Dddakk (30. September 2011)

Ich bin dann mal weg, die Zweite.


----------



## donnersberger (2. Oktober 2011)

niegelungensteig


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> niegelungensteig


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2011)

Schee wars! Das Ding heißt nicht ohne Grund "Steig". Das "Herzstück" hat 39/1420 + viele Drachen.


----------



## rmfausi (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi Dddakk,
von wo bis wo  bist du ihn gefahren? Ich wollte auch mal dorthin, komplett ist er mir jetzt im Herbst zu viel. Aber in Teilen kann man drüber reden.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2011)

Von Gras-Ellenbach über Zwingenberg (bis Lorsch). Bis Zwingenberg sind es die 39/1420. Ab/bis Freudenberg/Main sollen es 124/4000 sein.  Also an einem Tag....  

G-E bis Zw bis auf 2 kurze Rampen fahrbar. Felsenmeer kann man zick-zack umfahren/queren. SSP würde ich zwischen Gras-Ellenbach und Zwingenberg in keiner Richtung empfehlen. Anstiege liegen oft bei 15%, kurzfristig bis 25%. Spitzen bis 33%.   

http://www.nibelungenland.net/nibelungensteig/beschreibung.php?navanchor=1010004

http://www.nibelungenland.net/nibelungensteig/karte-neu.php?navanchor=1010006

Aber tolle Strecke, hoher Trailanteil für nen Wanderweg...äh...Wandersteig!


----------



## rmfausi (3. Oktober 2011)

Danke Dddakk für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hatte nur allg. gefragt. 
Vielleicht wirds nächstes Jahr eine 2Tagestour auf dem Steig, Interesse?.
Dieses Jahr werde ich wohl noch ab Zwingenberg fahren, schaun mer mal.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (4. Oktober 2011)

Sag bescheid, komm ich evtl. mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litle-Raidon (4. Oktober 2011)

Habe vorhin ein Heck-Blinki gefunden auf Höhe Drei Eichen Richtung Königstuhl. 

PN wenn erkannt ...


----------



## donnersberger (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi Dddakk, 
merci noch für das VP-Angebot, wir waren heute aber nur am KS, da hat's nicht so in die Tour gepaßt, näggxts mal dann


----------



## BejayMTB (5. Oktober 2011)

Was zum Geier ist ein Heck bikini?? 

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## BejayMTB (5. Oktober 2011)

Verlesen und edit will nicht, sorry. 

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2011)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Was zum Geier ist ein Heck bikini??
> 
> Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk





BejayMTB schrieb:


> Verlesen und edit will nicht, sorry.
> 
> Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


Keine Panik.
Heck-Bikini gibt's und Bikini-Heck auch. Von daher


----------



## Dddakk (5. Oktober 2011)

Gibts da keine Bilder in Lomos Archiv?


----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja, das da ist ein Bikini-Heck (echt jetzt):


----------



## lomo (5. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Gibts da keine Bilder in Lomos Archiv?



Zeig ich net ... da bekomm' ich Ärger!


----------



## lomo (5. Oktober 2011)

Kein Bikini-Heck:




Mont Blanc-21.08.-000236.jpg von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (5. Oktober 2011)

Ihr habt immer nur das Eine im Kopf!

Apropos: Heute, Mittwoch, 21 Uhr, Nightride ab Tiefburg.
Den Sauen müssen ihre Grenzen gezeigt werden!

BÄM!


----------



## lomo (5. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ihr habt immer nur das Eine im Kopf!
> 
> Apropos: Heute, Mittwoch, 21 Uhr, Nightride ab Tiefburg.
> Den Sauen müssen ihre Grenzen gezeigt werden!
> ...



21 Uhr? 
Da war ich schon auf L-# und musste den Woimiggelscher die Grenzen aufzeigen!
Was heisst "Ihr habt immer nur das eine im Kopf"!
Wer hat denn mit dem Po-tektor-Bild angefangen? Hä?? 
Na warte!!!


----------



## donnersberger (5. Oktober 2011)

und haste welche erlegt oder mit der Lampe "erschossen"? 
Ich rechne ja mittlerweile schon damit, dass mir mal ne Wildsau mit Sonnenbrille über den Weg trampelt..


----------



## donnersberger (5. Oktober 2011)

ach hallo Herr Lomo, auch do


----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ach hallo Herr Lomo, auch do



Ja!
Wenn ich dir schon nicht in den Weinbergen rund um Leimen auflauer, dann wenigstens hier!


----------



## lomo (6. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ihr habt immer nur das Eine im Kopf!
> ...



Pffft!
Was weisst Du schon!
Das haben wir im Kopf!



Mont Blanc-23.08.-000124.jpg von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (6. Oktober 2011)

Yep! LX ist natürlich klasse, aber eben etwas weit, und gegen die Sauen dort habe ich ja niggs  

4 Rehe, 1 Jäger, aber keine Wildstrecke. 

Po-Tektor. Stimmt, herrlich!


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2011)

Weils ab Dienstag trockener wird:
15 Uhr, ab Tiefburg. 3 Stündchen schnelles Zeugs.

Und Mittwoch 7.30 Uhr ab Cafe Florian 90 Minuten Tour mit Trailvermeiderin.


----------



## Dddakk (17. Oktober 2011)

Heute Nachmittag so nach 15 Uhr jemand auf den Pädeln?


----------



## Festerfeast (17. Oktober 2011)

ich wollt heute mal wieder fahren, irgendwas rund um den Weißen Stein


----------



## BejayMTB (17. Oktober 2011)

Werde mich wohl von Osten auf den KS bewegen. Und wieder runter in ähnlicher Richtung.


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Oktober 2011)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> ich wollt heute mal wieder fahren, irgendwas rund um den Weißen Stein



wann willste denn fahren? vieleicht bekomm ich es zeitlich hin ... wenn net morgen vieleicht?


----------



## Festerfeast (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollt nicht allzu spät los, um noch vor der Dämmerung wieder zu Hause zu sein, da ich erst noch gucken muss wie ich den Akku von meiner Lampe ans Rad krieg.

Morgen hab ich auch Zeit, da können wir z.B. mal auf den KS.


----------



## Dddakk (17. Oktober 2011)

ui! Kann heute doch nicht. Arbeit droht.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Oktober 2011)

werds wohl heut auch nimmer packen leider zu viel zu tun  wie schauts aus mit abfahrt morgen vormittag? so irgendwas ab 10 oder 11 uhr ab strahlenburg?
(burgentour, strahlenburg-ws-schauenburg-strahlenburg-steinbruch-strahlenburg?)


----------



## Festerfeast (17. Oktober 2011)

Fährst du dann mit dem Auto bis nach Schriese?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Oktober 2011)

ja auf jeden fall , werd wohl von ladenburg aus kommen (arbeit)
würde dich ja abholen kommen aber mein fahrradträger ist grad mit nem kumpel im urlaub 
oder bikes zerlegen und ab in den kofferraum...


----------



## Festerfeast (17. Oktober 2011)

Könnten wir den Startpunkt nicht auf den Weißen Stein verlegen? Da hätte ich dann nicht so eine lange Anfahrt auf Asphalt.


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Oktober 2011)

...aber dann ende der tour trotzdem strahlenburg oder? könnte dich dann ja mit heim nehmen.... alles weitere machema päa nochrischd


----------



## Festerfeast (17. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## Dddakk (18. Oktober 2011)

..na da hab ich euch verpasst, konnte erst um 5 rauf.
 Knapp vorm Regen zurück. War das ein Wind


----------



## Festerfeast (21. Oktober 2011)

Was geht am Samstag?


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Oktober 2011)

leider isses bei mir noch ganz raus ob ich arbeiten muß oder nat 
... wird bei mir wenn dann eher ne sehr kurzfristige nummer


----------



## Dddakk (24. Oktober 2011)

Na da es morgen tröpfeln könnte:
Heute, Montag. 15 Uhr ab Cafe Florian/Lutherstraße. 
Und Mittwoch: Lambertskreuz/Pfalz. Da gibts ne Hüttensaisonsabschlußfeier. (Fausi?)


----------



## rmfausi (24. Oktober 2011)

Kann nedd, bin kränklich.  Will aber am Samstag wieder fit sein zur KP-SSP-SE.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. Oktober 2011)

Gute Besserung!
Ja, Samstag musste fit sein Kelme und Pantherkuh lassen keine Schalter mitfahren. Disgriminiehrung! 
Und sie haben letztes WE die 105er Runde beim Wasi gemeistert. 
Ich habe heute in 3,25 Stunden die 1500 voll gemacht. Röchel. Neue Trails gesucht und gefunden. 
Und noch von nem Bus beinahe platt gemacht worden.
Dem seinem Chef schreib ich nen Brief.


----------



## rmfausi (25. Oktober 2011)

Schaun mer mal ...

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (25. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Und noch von nem Bus beinahe platt gemacht worden.
> Dem seinem Chef scheib ich nen Brief.



Roadgap zu kurz gesprungen oder was ist passiert?


----------



## Dddakk (25. Oktober 2011)

Nee, böse abgedrängt worden am Bergfriedhof bei der Auffahrt. grrrr


----------



## Festerfeast (25. Oktober 2011)

Warum fährst du auch auf der Straße?


----------



## Dddakk (27. Oktober 2011)

Sollte jemand ein Fahrrad vermissen:
http://rnz.de/HPHeadtitles_PolizeiH...zei_schnappt_professionellen_Fahrraddieb.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (30. Oktober 2011)

Gespann-Tour

Heute, Sonntag, 14 Uhr ab my castle:
2 Stunden leichte Wald- und Forstweg.
Ausschließlich für Gespanne! 1- oder 3-spurig.
30/600.


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Ja, Samstag musste fit sein Kelme und Pantherkuh lassen keine Schalter mitfahren. Disgriminiehrung!
> ...



Diskriminierung???
DAS ist Diskriminierung!!!




Diskriminierung II von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## rmfausi (31. Oktober 2011)

@lomo
Wo ist nochmal das Bild entstanden? Hatten wir uns nicht am Samstag darüber unterhalten? 

@Dddakk
Du brauchst nur 'nen Umbaukit, Kettennieter und 30min Zeit dann bist du das nächste mal mit dabei.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## donnersberger (31. Oktober 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @lomo
> Wo ist nochmal das Bild entstanden? Hatten wir uns nicht am Samstag darüber unterhalten?



bin zwar net de Lomo, aber das ist trotzdem an der Ausstiegsstelle der Rietburgbahn (bei Edenkoben)


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> bin zwar net de Lomo, aber das ist trotzdem an der Ausstiegsstelle der Rietburgbahn (bei Edenkoben)



Beides ist richtig!


----------



## donnersberger (31. Oktober 2011)

woher willst Du das wissen


----------



## Houschter (31. Oktober 2011)

Hast am Schalter nachgefragt?


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hast am Schalter nachgefragt?


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @lomo
> Wo ist nochmal das Bild entstanden? Hatten wir uns nicht am Samstag darüber unterhalten?
> ...



Und darüber haben wir uns auch unterhalten ...




Eingang-Museum von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (31. Oktober 2011)

Dienstag, 10 Uhr. 
Burgenweg ab Tiefburg bis Zwingenberg. Mit Varianten.
ca. 62/1850 .
Aufgegabelt wird in Schriesheim und Hemsbach, wie abgemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarsCC (1. November 2011)

shit, bin zu spät.


----------



## MarsCC (10. November 2011)

Fährt jemand am WE?


----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2011)

Nubfennase ich.


----------



## MarsCC (10. November 2011)

*Tempo rüberreicht*


----------



## donnersberger (10. November 2011)

*Mentholduftschwarte rüberschubs*


----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2011)

..nange..

(..schwarte?)

Apropos:
Mnjam-mjnam-Tipp:
Samstag, Gasthaus auf dem Weißen Stein, Schlachtefest, Büffeh ohl ju kän ihd : 11  
Aber auf jeden Fall Platz reservieren. Bis 15 Uhr ist schon alles voll.


----------



## donnersberger (10. November 2011)

guter Tipp, leider zu spät


----------



## Houschter (10. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Mnjam-mjnam-Tipp:Schlachtefest, bis 15 Uhr ist alles voll.



Suffköpp!


----------



## Kelme (10. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Suffköpp!


Wart' mal ab, wenn die Saison der "Oig'scherrde-Touren" losgeht.
Der erste Klassiker ist gleich eine Doppelherausforderung mit Hasseldell und im Anschluss fahren wir auf den Weidenthal Waldweihnachtsmarkt. Das gibt es "Glühbier".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2011)

Higgs! Ich hab nen Tisch mit Familie+Freunden ab 15 Uhr. 6 Kinner, ein Frohes Rabäh! Unn, dort gibts echte Verddele und Schobbe! 

Am 3.12. ist dort wieder Schlachtefest, da werde ich aber wenn alles klappt die Hasseldellscher beim Oischerre vorziehen. 

Und die Kinners üwe schunn: "oowacht, des is hees wie die Sau, do verbrennsch der die Gosch"!


----------



## MoneSi (10. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wart' mal ab, wenn die Saison der "Oig'scherrde-Touren" losgeht.
> Der erste Klassiker ist gleich eine Doppelherausforderung mit Hasseldell und im Anschluss fahren wir auf den Weidenthal Waldweihnachtsmarkt. Das gibt es "Glühbier".



Freu mich jetzt schon!!


----------



## lomo (12. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Suffköpp!


----------



## rmfausi (13. November 2011)

Streckeninfo gesucht:

Ich bin am 1.11 vom Königstuhl oben über das kl. Felsenmeer Richtung Schlierbach gefahren. Am Ende des Teilstückes durch das Felsenmeer war dann die Weiterfahrt Richtung Schlierbach durch eine Absperrung (Waldarbeiten Lebensgefahr) verhindert. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob die Waldarbeiten dort beendet sind?  Wenn nicht gibts da eine alternative schöne Strecke nach unten. Ich möchte an der Brücke zwischen Schlierbach und Ziegelhausen rauskommen. 
Die Tour ist für nächsten Sonntag, ich habe vorher leider keine Zeit mehr selbst dort vorbeizuschauen.

Vielen Dank für die Bemühungen im voraus, Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (14. November 2011)

@Dddakk: hast du morgen was geplant?


----------



## Dddakk (14. November 2011)

15 Uhr ab Cafe Dealer. Aber tranquilo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (16. November 2011)

bbbrrr!








...noch keine Inversion, oben 0° - unten +3°







Waldbrand


----------



## Festerfeast (16. November 2011)

Die sind doch mal klasse geworden! 

PS: hab sie auch schon in groß gefunden


----------



## donnersberger (17. November 2011)

cool


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2011)

Heute, Donnerstag, 16 Uhr, ab Café Röster, zum Ufo.
http://www.mpia.de/Public/menu_q2.php?MPIA/roofcam/index.php
Ob´s die Sonne schafft?


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Ob´s die Sonne schafft?


Bei mir hat sie es heute geschafft. Und hab' ich was davon? Nö!
Dafür schaue ich am Sonntag mal nach wie die Sonne im anderen Teil der Kurpfalz scheint.


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2011)

..eben ist sie durch..

Sonntags fahren doch nur Wanderer hier....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> bbbrrr!
> 
> Waldbrand



Das ist ja mal ´ne ordentliche Funzel fürn Nightride! 

Wie heißt die denn? Akte X?


----------



## Dddakk (21. November 2011)

Ja, die hat viel "Lumuxe"!  

Biken:
Ausfahrt für Gespanne mit 3 oder 4 Laufrädern:
Abfahrt, Dienstag, 15 Uhr. 1,5 Stunden. 420/16.
Bedingung: wer schreit, rollt hinten.


----------



## Dddakk (23. November 2011)

Biken:
Heute, Mittwoch, 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
2,5 Stündchen tief in den Süd-Osten mit Grenzübertritt.
Böses Zeugs, nicht geeignet für Gespanne. 

18 Uhr, wieder weiter schaffe. 

Zusch!


----------



## MarsCC (23. November 2011)

Was an


Dddakk schrieb:


> Heute, Mittwoch, 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg.


war doppeldeutig?
Oder anders gefragt: Warum war ich alleine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (23. November 2011)

Ui! Da haben wir uns verpasst. In Zukunft besser hier posten oder PM wenn du mitfahren willst, damit ich an der Burg abbremse/warte.


----------



## MarsCC (24. November 2011)




----------



## rmfausi (24. November 2011)

Ich wollte am Sonntag um 11.30-11.45 Uhr in Schriesheim am Fass starten. Die Tour geht auf den Weissen Stein, dann zum Kloster (Stift Neuburg), Einkehr. Beim Rückweg bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, wird dann in der Gruppe entschieden, evtl. wieder über den WS zurück.

*@Dddakk*
*Die Tour ist ausdrücklich auch für Schalter gedacht. *

Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitfahren. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (24. November 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ...*@Dddakk*
> *Die Tour ist ausdrücklich auch für Schalter gedacht. *
> ...


----------



## Dddakk (25. November 2011)

Am WE 2 x 50 km Mara mit tripple- und quattro-Speedern.


----------



## lomo (25. November 2011)

dddakk schrieb:


> ...  Und quattro-speedern.



audi?


----------



## rmfausi (25. November 2011)

Kann mich jemand mal aufklären?  

Was sind Triple und/oder Quadro Speeder? Warum Marathon 2x50 km??? 
Kinderwagenralley? 

Singlespeeder ist mir schon klar, also alleine mit einem Gang durch den Wald fahren! Beim KP-SSP auch mehrere Räder & Fahrer mit einem Gang. 

Vielen Dank im voraus, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Dezember 2011)

lol das verwirrt mich auch grad... und wo soll das sein?


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2011)

Ach so: Falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat...

der Gäsbock 12 ist fast ausverkauft, eben waren nur noch 14 Plätze frei.
http://www.gäsbockbiker.de/html/anmeldung.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2011)

Entwirrung:

Finisherpräsente und Bodyguards


----------



## Dddakk (26. Dezember 2011)

Burps!

14:15 Uhr. Ab Cafe Florian Steiner/Lutherstraße. 2 Stündchen schwitzen.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2011)

Na dann, wieder eine: "Zwischen-den-Jahren-Tour" in HD

Donnerstag, den 29.12., 15 Uhr, Heidelberg S-Bahnhof Südstadt/Weststadt. 
S-Bahn 14.05 ab Neustadt, 14.22 ab Limburgerhof ....  14.56 HD.

Strecke je nach Wetter und Bauchumfang. Ein Zwischenstopp. Ein Endstopp.

Ick freue mir! DddAkk

"Gäste" willkommen, bitte bescheid wegen "Tischreservierung" 

Jaja, Licht nicht vergessen.   Bieehm!


----------



## Kelme (27. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich doch Urlaub hätte ... . 

Dafür plane ich aber in der ersten Januarwoche eine längere Point-to-Point-Tour. Morgens wech mit dem Zug und dann zurück ins gelobte Gäsbockland. Kusel heim hatte ich schon. Wissembourg auch. Aus Richtung Osten ist es zu viel plattes Land. Mal schauen, ob was aus Norden (Grünstadt?) oder Südwesten (Pirmansens?) geht.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2011)

Der Jakobsweg "rückwärts" könnte auch gut sein. Da kommst du zügig vorwärts und kannst gut ab und an aufwärmen.
Sag bescheid wenn es so weit ist, bin öfters mal im Januar in Ramstein.


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch Urlaub hätte ... .
> 
> Dafür plane ich aber in der ersten Januarwoche eine längere Point-to-Point-Tour. Morgens wech mit dem Zug und dann zurück ins gelobte Gäsbockland. Kusel heim hatte ich schon. Wissembourg auch. Aus Richtung Osten ist es zu viel plattes Land. Mal schauen, ob was aus Norden (Grünstadt?) oder Südwesten (Pirmansens?) geht.



Aus Südwesten her (ganz, ganz vom Rand aus, quasi Randzone) könnte sich interessant gestalten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. Dezember 2011)

Also wahrscheinlich niederschlagsfrei und sicher Plusgrade am Donnerstag. ..tsts...
35km/1000Hm/1500Kcal sind mal angestrebt.

Heute: Training für SiS
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-zpM-GNNOo"]Front 242 - 'Headhunter'      - YouTube[/nomedia] 
(Helmpflicht)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSR-lccZBQI"]Klinik - Sick In Your Mind      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Dezember 2011)

Also ich fahre dann auch mit, damit das Tempo nicht überhitzt

1000hm schrecken mich ja schon ein wenig nach den 800 Matsch-hömes von heute. Der Treffpunkt ist gegenüber der Shelltanke?
Bis morsche!


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Dezember 2011)

mist.... morgen hat junior butzeltag... sonst wäre ich auch dabei 

have fun 

ps. tandem panzer rockt


----------



## Dddakk (29. Dezember 2011)

@ heavy:    Junior und Gang mitbringen!  
@ Joshua:  Treffpunkt auf der S-Bahnhof-Brücke, also über den Gleisen.

...und, bin ja erst um halb 3 ins Bett, also bitte nicht laut bremsen...


----------



## donnersberger (29. Dezember 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...und, bin ja erst um halb 3 ins Bett, also bitte nicht laut bremsen...


----------



## Dddakk (30. Dezember 2011)

Abkürzer gut nach Hause gekommen?

Wir hatten noch Schneeschauer kurz vor Schluß. 

Die 35km/1000Hm/1500Kcal muss ich etwas korrigieren
auf 44/900/2000 

Ach, und Joshua!  Glückwunsch! In diesen Minuten hast du sicher ein lautes und kräftiges "JA" erklingen lassen!


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...Die 35km/1000Hm/1500Kcal muss ich etwas korrigieren
> auf 44/900/2000
> ...



Die 2000 Kcal wurden gaaanz lecker aufgefüllt.


----------



## Joshua60 (31. Dezember 2011)

48/660, soviel abgekürzt habe ich gar nicht. Elender Gegenwind und Spikes fährt man auch nicht mit schleifender HR-Bremse und Schleichplattfuss ein. So klang mein heutiges Ja vielleicht ein bissel matt.
Schade, GBB Silvestertour fällt den Aufräumarbeiten zum Opfer. 
Allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!


----------



## Dddakk (31. Dezember 2011)

Dann wünsche ich euch allen nen Guten Rutsch!
und dem josh viele schöne Zeit mit deiner Lebens-Stokerin!   und viel


----------



## BejayMTB (31. Dezember 2011)

Von mir auch einen guten Rutsch und stets genug Grip.... hm... das macht keinen Sinn, aber egal, Ihr wisst wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (1. Januar 2012)

@L&K: Leider muss ich am Dienstag arbeiten, sonst hätte ich euch bis zur Randzonengrenze navigiert. Aber meine Frau ist da und könnte Euch den ersten Kaffee gredenzen. Lomo weiß ja, wo ich wohne....


----------



## lomo (1. Januar 2012)

@O: Wäre ne Option, mal mit Herrn K. sprechen  ..


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Januar 2012)

Wann wird wieder wo gefahren?


----------



## Joshua60 (1. Januar 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Von mir auch einen guten Rutsch und stets genug Grip.... hm... das macht keinen Sinn, aber egal, Ihr wisst wie es gemeint ist.


 
Das macht sogar großen Sinn! Denn nur mit genügend Grip wird aus dem guten Rutsch kein Sturz


----------



## Joshua60 (1. Januar 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> Wann wird wieder wo gefahren?


 
"Lass uns da mal hochfahren. Das ist voll *******!"-Hammertrail




CIMG8068a_1024 von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Mein Herausforderung für 2012: mit Lebensstokerin entspannt einhändig hochfahren. Dann bin ich AlpenX-tauglich.


----------



## Dddakk (2. Januar 2012)

Joshua, du eierst ums Thema: Wir wollen Bilder sehen! Zumindest vom Edelmetall!


----------



## lomo (2. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Joshua, du eierst ums Thema: ...!



Hahaha, sagt gerade der Richtige!


----------



## Dddakk (2. Januar 2012)




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Januar 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> "Lass uns da mal hochfahren. Das ist voll *******!"-Hammertrail
> 
> Mein Herausforderung für 2012: mit Lebensstokerin entspannt einhändig hochfahren. Dann bin ich AlpenX-tauglich.



wo issen das?, aber net richtung leimen wo wir kürzlich runter sind? sieht fast so aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (2. Januar 2012)

..das ist das weiße Kreuz (Plus) hinterm Boxberg hoch zu Drei Eichen. Nass etwas "eierig".


----------



## lomo (2. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..das ist das weiße Kreuz (Plus) hinterm Boxberg hoch zu Drei Eichen. Nass etwas "eierig".



Runterzus schön zu fahren


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Januar 2012)

ah... wusste ich doch  ... da fahr ich bald jeden tag hoch oder runter 

btw... geht morgen was in der pfalz ganz in der früh?


----------



## Joshua60 (2. Januar 2012)

weißes Kreuz ist wie gesagt als Trainingsstrecke 2012 auserkoren. Ringe sind schon fotogen, aber Hände in Großformat nicht internettauglich.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Januar 2012)

na dann herzlichen glühstrumpf


----------



## Dddakk (2. Januar 2012)

..das Foto gilded!   

Glückwunsch!  Und bis bald mal mit der Stokerin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (3. Januar 2012)

Erosion

http://www.blick.ch/news/schweiz/gr...ikmeter-fels-stuerzen-ins-val-bondasca-191081

Der da könnte es gewesen sein:


----------



## Dddakk (5. Januar 2012)

Freitag, 6.1.: Ab in den Süden!
http://www.baden-bike.de/rpe/index.html

1 Platz im KFZ ist noch frei.


----------



## BejayMTB (6. Januar 2012)

Boah, ärgern.... Bin den ganzen Tag nebenan in Gaggenau im Unimog Museum. Leider ohne Bike. Hätte ich das früher gewusst.... 

Gesendet von meinem Milestone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dddakk (7. Januar 2012)

Unimog wäre gestern auch gut brauchbar gewesen. 
Von oben fast immer trocken, aber unten nass und mudsig.

Aber das biken war ja Nebensache.


----------



## Dddakk (9. Januar 2012)

Mit ohne Schutzbleche wäre das nicht passiert:
http://rnz.de/z27/00_20120109180700_Wildschwein_bringt_Laster_aus_der_Spur.html

Jetzt kann man sie nicht mehr essen.


----------



## donnersberger (10. Januar 2012)

Sau teuer...


----------



## Dddakk (11. Januar 2012)

@ DÖ     Yes!
Ach, das Rad ist frisch geputzt...das kann so nicht bleiben, das sieht niggs aus....

Biken ab 15:30, Tiefburg. 2 Stunde mudsige Wege. Licht!


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Januar 2012)

warum immer wenn ich arbeiten bin oder net kann... 

also ICH bike am samstag 14.01 ab ca 16.30 ab strahlenburg etwa 2 h mit licht  ... SO!


----------



## Dddakk (11. Januar 2012)

Ich lass um 15 Uhr den Hammer fallen und nehme ihn um 20 Uhr wieder in die Hand. 

na SA ist Schlachtefest-Bühfeh auf dem WS. Reservierung zu empfehlen.
Gut für den Daunhill! Das gibt Schwung!


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...na SA ist Schlachtefest-Bühfeh auf dem WS ... *Gut für den Daunhill!*



Solang der Mageninhalt sich nicht zu einem plötzlichen Uphill entscheidet ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (11. Januar 2012)

Einfach am Schluß noch ein Bäckchen als Stöpsel schlucken, dann passiert niggs.


----------



## lomo (11. Januar 2012)

Wenn man andersweitig einen Druckausgleich im Magen-Darm-Trakt ermöglichen kann ..


----------



## Dddakk (11. Januar 2012)

..sollte nach kurzem abbremsen möglich sein..  aber das kostet wertvolle 1000tel.


----------



## Dddakk (11. Januar 2012)

Schön mudsig wars!

Braucht jemand ein neues, verchromtes, hochwertiges Kurzhantelset gegen den Winterspeck? Frisch vom Nachbarn.


----------



## rmfausi (11. Januar 2012)

Welche Gewichte sind denn da dabei? Was willst du oder der Nachbar dafür haben?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (11. Januar 2012)

Je Hantel 2x2,5; 2x1,25; 2x 0,5. 2 Kilo die Stange.
NP für beide war 64, Etikett ist noch dran. Ich denke 25 sind O.K.   mmhhh


----------



## rmfausi (11. Januar 2012)

Ui, die sind ja zum warm machen. Sorry, hatte eher an >5kg gedacht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (11. Januar 2012)

Habe ich keine Ahnung von, aber 10 Kilo pro Arm reichen mir voll und ganz.


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Januar 2012)

Zum warm machen reichen 10kg tatsächlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (13. Januar 2012)

Stimmt!

Ich hätte da noch nen 16-Kilo-Alu-Gestell mit Bespannung und 2 Rädern incl. Rabäääh!
Morgen zieh ich das Ding auf den WS im Belgischen Kreisel mit 2 weiteren Planwagen.


----------



## Dddakk (16. Januar 2012)

ui! Vereiste Pfützen und Rauhreif auf geheimen Wegen!
Und das in der wärmsten Stadt in D! Winter? Kommst du?


----------



## Joshua60 (16. Januar 2012)

Klar kommt der Winter! Deshalb hab ich ja auch die Spikes drauf. War gestern abend sehr beruhigend fürs Nervenköstüm


----------



## Dddakk (21. Januar 2012)

..und weils seit 21.1.2010 Tradition ist, und mein Profilbild genau an dem Tag entstand, Ausrufung zum Nightride am 22.1.. Start 22 Uhr ab Burg.

Ja, es wird regnen bei +8°C. Und, besser als das Eis und Schnee vor 2 Jahren.
Yuki darf aber noch nicht mit.

Fester?


----------



## Festerfeast (21. Januar 2012)

etwas spät für meinen Geschmack


----------



## Dddakk (21. Januar 2012)

naja, vor 2 Jahren warste aber noch oft spät im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (21. Januar 2012)

ja, aber doch nicht so spät. Sind wir jemals nach zehn losgefahren?


----------



## Dddakk (22. Januar 2012)

Stimmt. Abfahrt war 21 Uhr, 357/12, in 57 Minuten, -4°. Wegen Schnee/Eis abgekürzt.


----------



## Festerfeast (22. Januar 2012)

ich glaub an die Tour kann ich mich noch erinnern, vieeel Schnee


----------



## Dddakk (22. Januar 2012)

Ja, und sauglatt ab Ende Mühltal, dann überfrorener Schnee und böses geeiere. Einer von uns hat sich noch kurz gekniet. mmmh

Darum heißt sie auch ja auch Yuki = Schnee .

Wir fahren dann mal wieder die Tage, etwas früher!   Ciao!


----------



## Dddakk (23. Januar 2012)

Owwacht!
Sehr agressiver, frei laufender Hund Heiligenberg Zollstock. Sonntag. 21:30 Uhr. Auf Ansprache knurrt er und droht massiv, mit Scheinangriff.
1 totes Reh Montag früh am Mönchberg lese ich gerade in der RNZ. 1 totes Reh vor 2 Tagen in Ziegele, Mausbachwiese.
Rasse: Collie-Schäfer-Spitz...keine Ahnung. ca. 60cm Schulterhöhe. Besonders auffällig: dunkles Unterfell, hellgrau lange Oberhaare.


----------



## lomo (23. Januar 2012)

Steckbrief?


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2012)

Korrigiere: 4 Rehe.
Blöder Hund. Soll sich um die Sauen kümmern. 
naja, eher blöder Hundehalter.  

Lomo, besser ein Foto machen. Komm, wir fahren auf die Pirsch!  

und ja, ich war mit dem Bike unterwegs.


----------



## BejayMTB (24. Januar 2012)

Sah er vielleicht so aus??

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...ngen-auch-in-Eifel-guenstig-_arid,327551.html


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2012)

nee!  Die kenne ich ja.


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Lomo, besser ein Foto machen. Komm, wir fahren auf die Pirsch!
> ...



Nubfnnase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2012)

ui!  Dann besser sohnen. Gute Genäsung!


----------



## Dddakk (25. Januar 2012)

Viel Arbeit.  Also 2 Stündchen Kaffeepause, dann Spätschicht.

Kaffeepausen-Ausfahrt: 15:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Sonnenseiten mit Pfalz-Sunset & Zickenpeitschen.   Roooar!


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... Zickenpeitschen.   Roooar!



Wow, was hat denn du für vorlieben?


----------



## Dddakk (25. Januar 2012)

Zickenpeitschen: Bitteschön!







Was würdest du damit machen?


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Zickenpeitschen: Bitteschön!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zicken peitschen


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Januar 2012)

Ist das nicht Chiara Ohoven?


----------



## Dddakk (25. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte eher an die Katzenhügler!  Wohnt die nicht bei Lomo um die Ecke?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. Januar 2012)

Für Katzenberger fehlt da doch ein Blondes und ein paar Nägel. Oder waren's zwei halbe Pampelmusen?


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Chiara Ohoven?




Geil !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an die Katzenhügler!  Wohnt die nicht bei Lomo um die Ecke?



Mallorca?


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Chiara Ohoven?



Bäh! Was hatten die für'n Lippenstift?


----------



## Kelme (26. Januar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> ...
> Oder waren's zwei halbe Pampelmusen?


Melonen?


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Melonen?



Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!! Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin!!!
Die Eisverkäuferin


----------



## Dddakk (26. Januar 2012)

Die ominöse Eisverkäuferin entwickelt sich so langsam zum neuen "Hasen"(Jaufenpass). Gabs da schon Bilder?


----------



## Festerfeast (27. Januar 2012)

Warst du heute schon fahren Dddakk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. Januar 2012)

Nein, muss auch noch schaffe bis ca. 22 Uhr.
Evtl. Sonntag.


----------



## Dddakk (28. Januar 2012)

Samstag 17.15 Burg. 2 Stunden Sunsetbiken.


----------



## Dddakk (30. Januar 2012)

hat der Akkustecker "gehebt" bis heim?  Das darf aber bei ner Herz-Lungen-Maschine nicht passieren.  

Wenn dieses weiße Zeug heute Nacht kommt gibts morgen nen White-Ride.


----------



## Festerfeast (30. Januar 2012)

Das hat sogar prima gehalten  werde es aber dennoch nochmal richtig verlöten.

Snowride ist gut! Aber ich kann nicht vor 17Uhr


----------



## Dddakk (31. Januar 2012)

ui! ich muss heute früher, wegen Meeting um 19Uhr.

Abfahrt: 15:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen Virgin-Trails suchen.
Schnee in mikroskopischen Mengen ist vorhanden.


----------



## Festerfeast (31. Januar 2012)

Ich komm mit!


----------



## Dddakk (2. Februar 2012)

..du brauchst auf jeden Fall gute Handschuhe. Die -7° oben vom Dienstag wurden heute von -12° getoppt. Im Windschatten gehts noch, aber ab Pass pfeift Ostwind.
brrrr


----------



## Festerfeast (2. Februar 2012)

puh, das ist schon wirklich verflixt kalt. Ich schaue mich morgen mal nach dünnen Baumwollhandschuhen um, vielleicht bringen die zumindest ein bisschen was.


----------



## guru39 (2. Februar 2012)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> puh, das ist schon wirklich verflixt kalt. Ich schaue mich morgen mal nach dünnen Baumwollhandschuhen um, vielleicht bringen die zumindest ein bisschen was.




Dünne Baumwollhandschuhe bekommst du in der Apotheke 

kein Scherz.


----------



## Dddakk (3. Februar 2012)

ja, nun noch kälter.
Zur Not tun es auch Skihandschuhe vom Discounter, z.B. http://www.tchibo.de/Skihandschuhe-p400011549.html?dim1=Schw&dim2=95
Ich kann dir auch ein welche ausleihen.

Noch eine Lösung sind diese Bauarbeiter-Handschuhe für den Winter. Kosten wohl unter 10 Euro. Darin dann noch Baumwollhandschuhe. Musst du aber testen wegen Feingefühl an der Bremse (obwohl, die brauchst du ja eh kaum)

Diese habe ich:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alaska-Winte...Alle_Sportbekleidung&var=&hash=item721859327d
Bis -15° von mir getestet, geht noch. Da kann man auch noch kleine Heizpacks einschieben, habe ich aber noch nicht gebraucht.

Aber am besten ist der Kachelofen im Alt Hendesse (Alt Handschuhsheim)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (3. Februar 2012)

Sun & Ice Ride:
15:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Zickenpeitschen sind alle.


----------



## Festerfeast (3. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> [...]diese Bauarbeiter-Handschuhe für den Winter[...]



ich hab mir da mal was bestellt, hoffentlich passen die auch


----------



## Dddakk (3. Februar 2012)

Gut. 
Um 16 Uhr waren es oben noch -10°C ! bbrr
8°C Unterschied auf 430HM, hatte ich hier auch noch nie gemessen.


----------



## Festerfeast (3. Februar 2012)

poah...im restlichen Jahr hats so circa 4°C Temperaturunterschied.


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Februar 2012)

morgen einer irgendwo unterwegs? hab zwar eigentlich bikeverbot aber hab   so schlechte laune das ich morgen unbedingt aufs bike muß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(aber nur "touren" nix bergab geballer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  für mich dann gemäßigtes tempo...)


----------



## Dddakk (5. Februar 2012)

Heute leider nicht.

Am Mittwoch soll es am kältesten werden.
Das schreit ja nach nem Ice-Sunset-Night-Ride.
Abfahrt: 17 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
Hoch zum WS, aufwärmen, dann Abfahrt in Häppchen. 600/20


----------



## BenniG. (5. Februar 2012)

Ist die nÃ¤chsten Tage einer von euch am KÃ¶nigstuhl richtung Landessternwarte unterwegs?
Ich hab meinen Garmin GSC-10 dort verloren:
So sieht er aus (der schwarze Kasten auf der Kettenstrebe mit den weiÃen Kabelbindern):









Verloren zwischen hier http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.396...96815,8.72514&sspn=0.008142,0.021136&t=m&z=16
und hier http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.391...391479,8.7248&sspn=0.016285,0.042272&t=m&z=16  .
Eher ziemlich dicht an Punkt 1..

Hab leider kein Auto um mal schnell hochzufahren und konnte erst zuhaus am PC die Daten auswerten um zu sehen ab wann er weg war..

Wer ihn findet 10â¬ Belohnung und ich hol ihn ab, also kein Aufwand fÃ¼r euch


----------



## Tobsn (5. Februar 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> ...
> Wer ihn findet 10 Belohnung und ich hol ihn ab, also kein Aufwand für euch


Von den Dingern verstauben beim mir 2 Stück im Keller.
Für 10 Euro kannst einen haben.


----------



## roischiffer (5. Februar 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Ist die nächsten Tage einer von euch am Königstuhl richtung Landessternwarte unterwegs?
> 
> 
> Verloren zwischen hier http://maps.google.de/maps?q=49.396...96815,8.72514&sspn=0.008142,0.021136&t=m&z=16
> ...



Werde morgen Mittag möglicherweise diese Variante hochfahren & halte auf jeden Fall die Augen offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (7. Februar 2012)

Habe leider keine Zeit gefunden für einen Stuhlgang & auch für den Rest der Woche schauts nich gut aus.


----------



## Dddakk (7. Februar 2012)

Hier schneits bei Sonnenschein. Jetzt aber fix suchen!


----------



## BenniG. (7. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht mach ich heut einen Night-Ride. Aber bei Schneedecke was zu finden ist eher unwahrscheinlich..
@Tobsn: Wie stehts, hast du meine PN bekommen?


----------



## Dddakk (7. Februar 2012)

..noch ists ganz wenig am Verlustort:
http://www.mpia.de/Public/menu_q2.php?MPIA/roofcam/index.php


----------



## sic_ (7. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich, bitte bitte, hab ich Morgen Mittag Zeit um eine Runde aufm KS zu drehen.


----------



## freiraum (7. Februar 2012)

Ist morgen Abend jemand unterwegs?
Könnte so zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (7. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch soll es am kältesten werden.
> Das schreit ja nach nem Ice-Sunset-Night-Ride.
> Abfahrt: 17 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
> Hoch zum WS, aufwärmen, dann Abfahrt in Häppchen. 600/20



FF und ich


----------



## freiraum (7. Februar 2012)

ahhh ohhhh jaaaaa!
... da bin ich mit dabei, 17:00 passt auch super in meinen Plan!
Bis auf meine Finger, hab ich die Kälte im Griff, denke ich =;o)


----------



## Festerfeast (7. Februar 2012)

ja, ich bräuchte egtl auch noch ein Buff und was langes für die Beine..


----------



## Dddakk (8. Februar 2012)

..nicht der MP sagen wo ich jetzt noch 6,30 Schulden hab.  (Insider)

-9° aufm Buggel, brrrrrrr


----------



## Festerfeast (9. Februar 2012)

heute morgen aufm Arbeitsweg wars kälter :>


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..nicht der MP sagen wo ich jetzt noch 6,30 Schulden hab.  (Insider)
> 
> -9° aufm Buggel, brrrrrrr



Oh, noch ne Rechnung offen?


----------



## Dddakk (10. Februar 2012)

Verdoppelt mit nem Knipser und beglichen!


----------



## freiraum (10. Februar 2012)

Heut Abend evtl. ne Runde drehen?
Vllt. sogar mit der S-Bahn nach Lambrecht? Da ist es im Moment wirklich schön. 

Weiß noch nicht genau ob und wann ich kann, das klärt sich aber bis 14 Uhr.


----------



## Dddakk (10. Februar 2012)

Ganz kleines Zeitfenster bei mir heute:
15:30-17 Uhr. Ab Tiefburg.


----------



## freiraum (10. Februar 2012)

Das wird mir zu knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (11. Februar 2012)

Samstag, 14.30Uhr ab Tiefburg, 2 Stündchen. Sun-Ice-Ride entlang der Westseite.  brrrrr


----------



## Dddakk (11. Februar 2012)

Sonntag, 14.30 Uhr Kuralpe / Felsberg über Vogesenweg bis HD, wenn es die Kälte zulässt.      brrrr

Eisbrecher auf Neckar am Donnerstag. Jetzt geht aber niggs mehr.













quelle: nok-zeit.de


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Februar 2012)

is das geil.... morgen mittag nach juniors handball turnier mal glotzen fahren


----------



## Festerfeast (11. Februar 2012)

woa


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2012)

habs mir heute auch angeschaut, sah i-wie so aus


----------



## freiraum (12. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Sonntag, 14.30 Uhr Kuralpe / Felsberg über Vogesenweg bis HD, wenn es die Kälte zulässt.



Hast du dein Handy dabei?
Würde evtl. gerne in Weinheim einsteigen und mit dir nach HD fahren. Wann bist du denn ca in der Region?


----------



## Dddakk (12. Februar 2012)

Freiraum. In Weinheim werde ich zwischen 15-17 uhr sein. Schwer zu planen, da ich mit Family unterwegs bin, rechne besser nicht damit.


----------



## freiraum (12. Februar 2012)

Ok, ich mach dann was spontanes.


----------



## Dddakk (12. Februar 2012)

@gürü

Die neue Eisbahn schreit doch gerade zu nach einer Aktion des Freeride e.V. .
Natürlich so, das niggs kaputt geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (12. Februar 2012)

Mit richtiger Bereifung ists ja kein Problem auf dem Eis





@DddAkk: Heute bin ich wieder den Schaiztrail gefahren, aber diesmal richtig rum !


----------



## Dddakk (12. Februar 2012)

Beides: Pruuust!


----------



## Dddakk (22. Februar 2012)

Nach dem Snowride am Montag, nun ein Nightride:
Mittwoch, 21 Uhr, ab Tiefburg.


----------



## Festerfeast (22. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub bei mir geht es unter der Woche generell nicht mehr


----------



## Dddakk (24. Februar 2012)

..ein Bild vor der Tour, danach waren die Finger zu klamm..


----------



## MoneSi (24. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ein Bild vor der Tour, danach waren die Finger zu klamm..




Boah...von dem Nightride? Wie heißt denn DIE Lampe und wo kriegt man die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. Februar 2012)

nee - beim Nightride warens ja kuschelige 6°.
Das war der Eggstrehm-Blägg-Vorrest-Daileid-Snohreid.


----------



## MoneSi (24. Februar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> nee - beim Nightride warens ja kuschelige 6°.
> Das war der Eggstrehm-Blägg-Vorrest-Daileid-Snohreid.



Eggstrehm-Blägg sind die aber nich....wer weiß, wo Du Dich wieder rumgetrieben hast


----------



## Dddakk (26. Februar 2012)

..endlich sind meine Reifen wieder rot, 2 x PW. 
1 x Lambrecht, 1 x 40km Jakobsweg.
Wer hilft sie am Mittwoch zu entfärben?


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2012)

Komm doch damit am Mittwoch nach NW, da haben wir Markierungsworkshop. Farbe sollte da sein ...


----------



## Dddakk (26. Februar 2012)

Schilder-Baum-Kurs?


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2012)

Jep


----------



## freiraum (27. Februar 2012)

Während der regelmäßigen Mittwoch Abend Ausfahrt ab 1800 am HBF?


----------



## Dddakk (27. Februar 2012)

Nee, 18 Uhr ist nicht möglich. 15.30 oder 20.30 Uhr.


----------



## freiraum (27. Februar 2012)

Fährste heute Abend noch mal?


----------



## sad1802 (29. Februar 2012)

fährt heut jemand ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (29. Februar 2012)

Mittwoch.

Ja, aber Nightride um 20:45 Uhr ab Handschuhsheim Tiefburg, Richtung Schriese, Eichelberg, WS.
Soll ich jemanden aufgabeln?


----------



## freiraum (29. Februar 2012)

des is mir ein bissi zu spät.
will jemand vorher ne runde drehen?


----------



## sad1802 (29. Februar 2012)

Ab 17 uhr wäre ich in Schriesheim startklar...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dddakk (3. März 2012)

Heute, Samstag, 15.30 Uhr an Tiefburg. Nuff, nunner, nuff, nunner.


----------



## Festerfeast (3. März 2012)

Wann wirds egtl dunkel?


----------



## rmfausi (3. März 2012)

Sonnenuntergang Heidelberg heute 18:11 Uhr.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (3. März 2012)

ich glaub ich lass das Licht einfach mal dran

soll heißen, ich komm mit


----------



## Dddakk (3. März 2012)

Gut heim gekurvt? Am KS war sehr viel zu wegen Förstereien.


----------



## Festerfeast (4. März 2012)

ja, bin gut nach Hause gekommen. Der Serpentinentrail war gar nicht so anspruchsvoll wie ich ihn in Erinnerung hatte.
Die Tour hat mich so geschlaucht, dass ich um 21:45Uhr ins Bett bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDon (5. März 2012)

Serpentinentrail klingt gut, würdest du mir verraten, wo der ist?

edit: Danke für die pn @Fester


----------



## Dddakk (7. März 2012)

Da heute eine Nachtschicht droht:

Biken ab Neckarhausen/Fährableger, um 16 Uhr. Ladeberg, Leuterschem, Eichelberg, WS, Hendesse.


----------



## Joshua60 (7. März 2012)

Das ist ja schade, dass wir uns da verpassen. Wir fahren erst um 1915 in Leimen los Richtung WS. Aber für die nächste Rampentour mit Dir sollte ich mir doch ein eehbaick ausleihen


----------



## Dddakk (7. März 2012)

19 Uhr. Da könnte es schon feucht werden, sagen die Frösche.

Aber, viel Spaß im Süden!


----------



## Dddakk (10. März 2012)

Heute, Samstag: 15:45 Uhr ab Schriesemer Fass. 2 Stündchen bis HD.

Nachtrag:
Äh, Fass besser großräumig aussparen, alles voller Scherben. 

Und, frisch aus Fast-Holland:
Sonntag gibbeds Grünkohl mit Mettenden!


----------



## lomo (11. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ....
> Und, frisch aus Fast-Holland:
> Sonntag gibbeds Grünkohl mit Mettenden!



Und wir sind alle eingeladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (11. März 2012)

Von wegen hier in der Gegend gibt es keinen Grünkohl....am 23.03 ist im Zeughaus Grünkohlessen und am Philosophenweg baut irgendjemand Grünkohl an


----------



## Dddakk (11. März 2012)

Aah!  Wo issen das Zeughaus?

Lomo, zu spät!


----------



## Festerfeast (11. März 2012)

Der Marstall in der Altstadt, da wo die Mensa für die Studenten drin ist


----------



## lomo (11. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Lomo, zu spät!



Alter Äääähgoist, du!


----------



## Dddakk (12. März 2012)

@ FF: Ja, jetzat....

@lomo: muss gestehen das es mir nicht ganz gelungen ist, hast also niggs verpasst....aber die Mettenden   

Biken: Wegen Nachtschicht, Daten kommen gegen 23.30 Uhr, vorher biken.
also
Nightride: 21h ab Tiefburg. 2 stramme Berge.


----------



## Festerfeast (12. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> muss gestehen das es mir nicht ganz gelungen ist


#

och noe...was ist schief gelaufen?


----------



## Dddakk (13. März 2012)

Die Konsistenz des Kohls entsprach nicht den Ansprüchen der Milchzähne. 
Aber Enden, Schwarten und Grumbeere harmonierten.


----------



## Dddakk (14. März 2012)

Nachtschicht droht, darum:

Raus!
15.30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2012)

war schon draus... geh aber heut abend wieder raus zum kollektiven bergrad fahren


----------



## Dddakk (14. März 2012)

..wir können ja mal ne Art Staffellauf machen...

So ne Art Geocache mit Schatzkiste auf dem Berg verstecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (14. März 2012)

das wäre ja mal ne idee


----------



## Dddakk (15. März 2012)

Mist, 2 Stunden kein Strom hier.  
Vorteil: 2 Stunden biken!  

16.15 Uhr ab Tiefburg.

ich suche mal den Cache.


----------



## Dddakk (16. März 2012)

Samstag. 10 Uhr ab Dossene kath. Kirche.  
Planwagenausfahrt über WS zum Stift.


----------



## sad1802 (16. März 2012)

Planwagenausfahrt?? Mit Stift meinst das Kloster in Ziegelhausen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dddakk (16. März 2012)

So was z.B.: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1lasR0_Qy8"]Croozer 525 Bike trailer and Aosom dog trailer      - YouTube[/nomedia]     

Stift Neuburg. Ja.


----------



## Dddakk (19. März 2012)

Werbung:

http://www.world-klapp.de/


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. März 2012)

tja... ich versuch schon seit wochen ein regelkonformes rad aufzutreiben ... vergebens bis jetzt


----------



## Dddakk (19. März 2012)

Da, immer wieder, auch regelkonforme:
http://www.quoka.de/qmca/search/search.html?search1=klapprad&city=69121&citycodes=122712|69121|D|Heidelberg%20Handschuhsheim|5502|629|25|142567&searchbutton=1

Fuchsschwänze kann ich besorgen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. März 2012)

danke... quoka hab ich auch schon öfter geschaut, leider sind die teile oft SEHR ranzig oder wenn nicht schon weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (19. März 2012)

Fertig für heute...
Belohnung: Dienstag, biken ab 10 Uhr an HD-Neuenheim, Lutherstraße, Cafe Florian.

@kelme: Email sollte bis Mittag bei dir sein, direkt aus Monnem.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. März 2012)

bin heut das erste mal von nem förster am KS abgepasst worden, er war zuerst sehr auf konfrontation aus aber zum glück konnte ich ihn mit meinem charm einlullen und das gespräch auf ein anderes niveau lenken... der hat mich doch echt fotografiert und wollte mich anpappen


----------



## Dddakk (19. März 2012)

Was und wo hast du/was getan?


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. März 2012)

bin vom rhododendron parkplatz aus über die straße auf den breiten weg richtung oben aber dann vor der schranke links runter auf den trail der wenn man ihn weiter fährt bei der bergbahn endet (man muß kurz vorher scharf rechts abbiegenwo es dann steil weiter hoch geht)
er hat mich oben gesehen in den trail einbiegen und is mim auto (roter subaru AWD)
runter an die nächste kurve gefahren dort hat er angehalten und is die par meter in den wald wo der trail vorbei führt und hat mich dort abgepasst ... dann gins gelaber los


----------



## guru39 (19. März 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... der hat mich doch echt fotografiert und wollte mich anpappen



Dann bin isch ja froh das du nisch bei uns im Verein bisch 

1.)*Klassicher Fall von Jäger mit Förster verwechselt* 

2.)*Foddograf im Tarnanzug mit dem Förster verwechselt*    

3.)Vor lauter Lactate die Realität mit dem Förster verwechselt ^^


----------



## Dddakk (19. März 2012)

Und, hat er sich ausgewiesen? Sicher ein Förster und kein Jäger? Wegen dem Trail?
Naja, ist ja gut wenn du mit ihm geredet hast und ihr ne Balance gefunden habt.
Ich habe leider selbst schon live erlebt wie Förster von MTBlern extrem dumme Antworten auf wirkliche faire Hinweise bekamen.
Ich habe bisher 1x ne kurze Diskussion mit nem Förster gehabt, und geklärt. Sehe aber auch nicht so "gefährlich" aus.  (nein, nein, bitte hier keine Kamuhflahsch-Fullfäis-Diskussion)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. März 2012)

ausgewiesen hat er sich net hab aber auch net danach gefragt er erwähnte das der umgang mit dem wald sein täglich brot sei. (also wohl förster)
gemeckert hat er wegen befahren vom trail (2m regel) und er zeigte auf den boden das überall reifenspuren seien und das auf ausgewiesenen wanderwegen (keine ahnung ob das jetzt wirklich ein ausgewiesener war...)
außerdem war er angepisst weil er grad eine wohl relativ lange neu angelegte strecke im wald gefunden hatte mit einigen sprüngen die irgendwo überhalb vom boxberg sein soll und dort sogar ,an anderen stellen entwendete, bänke zum chillen an der strecke stehen 

ich glaub was mir zu gute kam, war grad mit der cc feile in teil lycra und ohne ff unterwegs 

getrennt haben wir uns dann mit einigen gut gemeinten ratschlägen seinerseits und gut wars ...

@ guru

zu 1 : keine kanone zum glück dabei  also denke förster
zu 2 : kein camo aber beige hosen brauner pullover mit förstergrüner steppveste 
zu 3 : no comment 

wegen verein ...alder isch schwör ich tret dem club der ranzigen biker escht noch bei !
spätestens wenn die trail light ohne sprünge und drops fahrerrei aufhört


----------



## Dddakk (20. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Fertig für heute...
> Belohnung: Dienstag, biken ab 10 Uhr an HD-Neuenheim, Lutherstraße, Cafe Florian.



Korrigiere: 14.30 Uhr.


----------



## Mr.VIP (21. März 2012)

Hi Zusammen!

Hat jemand Lust eine Trailtour am Samstag zu fahren?
Bin lange nicht in Heidelberg gefahren.... jemand der sich da auskennt wäre super ! 

würde auch gerne morgen oder Freitag ne Tour fahren!

LG
VIP


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. März 2012)

für freitag wäre ich zu haben ... mein zeitfenster liegt so zwischen 11 und 15 uhr...
samstag fahren wir eventuell in einer kleinen runde (und ich dann zum ersten mal tandem  ) da könntest dich vieleicht auch anschliesen ...

will morgen auch gerne fahren aber wenn überhaupt wird das sehr spontan


----------



## Mr.VIP (21. März 2012)

Hi Thorsten,

Morgen würde ich mich ab 9uhr auf das Fully schwingen....??

Freitag ..... wieso nicht! würde 11bevorzugen!

wie lang? wohin? anspruch? 

LG
VIP


----------



## Dddakk (22. März 2012)

Um 9 ists noch frisch und muss schaffe.

Also fahr ich ab 14.30 Uhr ab Tiefburg.


----------



## sad1802 (22. März 2012)

Wo ist denn die Tiefburg?
wäre 16 Uhr auch verhandelbar?


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

Mr.VIP schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten,
> 
> Morgen würde ich mich ab 9uhr auf das Fully schwingen....??
> 
> ...



keine ahnung , vieleicht so um 2 stündchen normal hoch (forstwege meist) und trails runter


----------



## Dddakk (22. März 2012)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Tiefburg?
> wäre 16 Uhr auch verhandelbar?



Die Tiefburg ist im Zentrum von Handschuhsheim.
Ich fahre gen Norden, könnte also um 15 Uhr dich in Schriese aufgabeln. Später geht leider nicht, da ich um 17.30 Uhr wieder arbeiten muss.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

heut einer bock auf nightride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.VIP (22. März 2012)

Hi Thorsten,

bin erst seit eben wieder da...

Nightride wäre auch cool! für heute aber zu spät!

.... ist 11_Uhr ok oder später? 

jetzt muss ich mich erst mal von heute erholen 

Tiefburg?

LG


----------



## Dddakk (22. März 2012)

..bin auch platt von 2,5-Stunden-Powern.

Aber morgen Pfalz!


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

muß leider etwas länger arbeiten... wahrscheinlich so bis 12.30 hab grad noch nen anderen user (mcgable) gefragt wegen biken morgen, mal sehen was der für ne zeit raushaut... vieleicht kommen wir ja auf einen nenner 

@Dddakk

ab wann fährst wo hin in der pfalz?


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. März 2012)

Mr.VIP schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten,
> 
> bin erst seit eben wieder da...
> 
> ...



also da ich ja bis 12.30 arbeite, wie wäre es 13 uhr am neckar stauwehr ecke hirschgasse? dann fahren wir den weißen stein hoch


----------



## sad1802 (23. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Die Tiefburg ist im Zentrum von Handschuhsheim.
> Ich fahre gen Norden, könnte also um 15 Uhr dich in Schriese aufgabeln. Später geht leider nicht, da ich um 17.30 Uhr wieder arbeiten muss.


 
Kann das leider erst sehr kurzfristig entscheiden.
Je nachdem wieviel los ist und wie ich aus dem Geschäft komme...


----------



## Dddakk (23. März 2012)

@sad  Halt! Das war gestern.

Heute, Freitag, fahre ich in die Pfalz gegen 14 Uhr, Termine. Werde dort gegen 17 Uhr 2 Stündchen biken. Dann Termin. Rückfahrt gegen 22 Uhr.


----------



## Mr.VIP (23. März 2012)

ok machen wir 13Uhr am Stauwerk! kann man da gut parken??

LG VIP


----------



## Dddakk (23. März 2012)

Bekam ich gerade aus Nippon. Findet wohl jedes Jahr statt.
Ist aber easy, weil alles Asphalt/Stein/Beton.   

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jOlgPXVmPY&feature=autoplay&list=FLRYHM3yeoBWhy3bnRIaXh1w&lf=plpp_video&playnext=1"]2010 Red Bull Holy Ride æ±ºåãã¼ãã¡ã³ã1åæ¦ãã¼ãB      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. März 2012)

Hehe, schöner Schlusssprint!

Da schicken wir mal uns´n Radde hin. Der überholt die alle auf dem Geländer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.VIP (23. März 2012)

Coole Tour!!!

Werde sie bestimmt mal daheim vorschlagen! (@GW: wie wäre es Sonntag statt Rodenstein??? )

LG
VIP


----------



## Dddakk (25. März 2012)

So, der Wald leert sich langsam von den Rotwilds...

Heute, Sonntag, Frischlinge jagen:
Tiefburg, 20:45 Uhr. 2 Stündchen.


----------



## lomo (25. März 2012)

Weibliche Frischlinge?
Ich hab es ja schon immer geahnt .....


----------



## Dddakk (26. März 2012)

Nein, ich meinte doch jagen und dann vernaschen!  
...also so auf dem Tisch....  
...und zum Abgang was Scharfes...


...Mist, da komme ich wohl nicht mehr raus...


----------



## lomo (26. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte doch jagen und dann vernaschen!
> ...also so auf dem Tisch....
> ...und zum Abgang was Scharfes...
> 
> ...



Äääääääääääh ......


----------



## Radler-01 (27. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...Mist, da komme ich wohl nicht mehr raus...


 

es gibt Dinge, da wird es -egal was man sagt- nur noch schlimmer 
nimm Dein Bike, ab in den Wald und lausche dem Schweigen im Walde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (27. März 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ... und lausche dem Schweigen im Walde



... und nicht den Frischlingen!


----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2012)

Es gibt Frischlinge in Schweigen?


----------



## Radler-01 (27. März 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> es gibt Dinge, da wird es -egal was man sagt- nur noch schlimmer


 
habe ich schonmal erwähnt


----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2012)

..schlimmer...

Heute Nacht waren es nur Böckchen, hab ich noch nie gegessen. Schmecken die?


----------



## lomo (27. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..schlimmer...
> 
> Heute Nacht waren es nur *Böckchen*, hab ich noch nie *gegessen*. Schmecken die?






Alpen-X_2010_Tag3_hda_1024_52 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Du erinnerst dich?


----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2012)

..da war ich nicht dabei.  

und das waren doch Gäsböckchen, ich meinte Rehböckchen.


----------



## lomo (27. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..da war ich nicht dabei.
> (



Äh, bitte?
Und was ist das da?




Alpen-X_2010_Tag3_hda_1024_37 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2012)

Ein Fahrradtransporter?


----------



## Dddakk (29. März 2012)

Heute, Donnerstag, 15:30 Uhr ab Schriesemer Fass. Über EB, WS nach Hendesse.


----------



## sad1802 (2. April 2012)

Heute jemand auf nem night ride unterwegs? Blöde Frage: wieviel lumen sollte eine Lampe ca. haben um sicher bei Nacht auch nen Trail fahren zu können?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.VIP (2. April 2012)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Heute jemand auf nem night ride unterwegs? Blöde Frage: wieviel lumen sollte eine Lampe ca. haben um sicher bei Nacht auch nen Trail fahren zu können?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk



Hi. kann selber heute leider nicht. Spaß macht ein nightride am 550LUMEN. (bsp. LUPINE PTL oder Piko).
LG
vip

Gesendet von meiner Brotdose.


----------



## sad1802 (2. April 2012)

Shit, sehe da nur was von 10 LUX...

Kann mir einer der nightride experten sagen, ob eins meiner 2 Varianten tauglich ist:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Cateye-Fahrradbeleuchtung-Set-HL-EL-TL-LD/dp/B003LPM9R8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333389551&sr=8-1"]Cateye Fahrradbeleuchtung Set HL-EL 320 G + TL-LD 270 G: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

und

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/mammut/mammut-stirnlampe-lucido-tr1.html,a22067

EDIT: Das Piko ist ja so viel wert wie 1/4 meines bikes 
Vermute ich komme dann mit meinen 2 Beleuchtungen nicht weit *G*


----------



## Mr.VIP (2. April 2012)

.... wenn Du beim NightRide Spaß und nicht Angst haben willst kommst um um so etwas nicht herum!

zur info: Lux sagt nichts über die Ausleuchtung aus! Lumen ist das um was es geht!

Die Piko mit 550lm hat übrigens 330000Lux!  

schau dich doch mal hier regelmäßig um!: http://www.lupine.de/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=47&sid=291e849660ef2c74dc3fd8fef2d230e8

Da findest Du bestimmt auch mal ein Schnäppchen! 

LG


----------



## Dddakk (2. April 2012)

..darf ich noch nen Tipp abgeben für ne andere Lampe, gar welchige mich schon durch 2 Winter gebracht hat? So eine, die in manchen Freds ganz dolle Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland vernichtet?  

OK, ich verschlüssele es: mädschigschein    , kostet 5% von nem guten Bike (jaja, alles reladiehv)


----------



## Jogi (4. April 2012)

Noch 2 kleine Tipps am Rande:
1.) Fahrradlampen, die StVZO-konform sind, taugen nicht zum Nightride 
2.) Stirnlampen zum Wandern auch nicht


----------



## Mr.VIP (4. April 2012)

@sad1802 --> 
Angebot: schicke mir eine PN wenn Du es Dir mal einrichten kannst am Melibokus einen Nightride zu machen.... ich leihe Dir dann mal eine Lupine  dann kannst Du Dir selber ein Bild machen was man braucht und was nicht


----------



## BejayMTB (6. April 2012)

Irgendeine Ostertour am Start? Gemütlich irgendwo um HD rauf und runter?


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. April 2012)

also bei mir wahrscheinlich sonntag früh ... aber ziemlich früh, so ab 7.30


----------



## Dddakk (7. April 2012)

...ich werde mich mal ab SO ne Woche dem Kandel zuwenden. Gerne auch mehrmals.
Frohe Ostern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (9. April 2012)

Nors-Schohr bis Dienstag um 7 Uhr:

Fußgänger verboten:[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/


----------



## Festerfeast (10. April 2012)

Was für ein Northshore!! Da muss sogar der Dddakk den Sattel runter machen


----------



## lomo (10. April 2012)

Ohne Helm?
Bäh!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. April 2012)

Geht auch nur mit den guten oldschool-bikes mit ´nem 55er-Lenker


----------



## Dddakk (15. April 2012)

Frisch zurück vom Ponyhof und Schnee.

@ FF. Naja, das sind ja alles Brücken und Stege. Besonders kniffelig durch die Geländer. 
Sattel runter. Das fährt man jetzt so, ist doch schick!  

@ Lomo.  Stimmt. Aber ich habe Handschuhe an, giltet das? 

@ Haardtfahrer . Mein 72er-Lenker passt gerade so zwischen die 78er Geländerbreite. 3cm links und rechts bis zu den Spreißeln/Schlippern, darum auch Handschuhe. 

..und, das Ding steht noch! 5 haben es versucht, 2 geschafft.
Also, wer traut sich?


----------



## Festerfeast (18. April 2012)

morgen 17Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (20. April 2012)

Der Nors-Schohr ist 5 Meter verlängert und wieder "geöffnet" bis Sonntag ca. 17 Uhr.
Aber Geländerbreite nur noch 76cm.


----------



## Dddakk (24. April 2012)

Heute "Fröhliches Einsauen" ab 21 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
Ja, ich brauch das.  Noch wer?


----------



## rmfausi (24. April 2012)

Komme gerade aus dem Wald dreggisch zurück, donke reicht für heut.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (24. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heute "Fröhliches Einsauen" ...
> Ja, ich brauch das ...



Kannste net warten bis SiS is?


----------



## Dddakk (24. April 2012)

102 bis SiS!


----------



## lomo (24. April 2012)

1er bis Abflug


----------



## Dddakk (25. April 2012)

Malle? 

P.S.: Es war 2 Stunden trocken von oben!?! und die Wege nur feucht. Kein Schlamm, den hatte Fausi wohl eingesammelt.


----------



## Joshua60 (25. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> 1er bis Abflug


viel Spaß beim Dackelschneiden!!!


----------



## lomo (25. April 2012)

Dir viel Vorfreude!


----------



## Dddakk (25. April 2012)

Nachtschicht und Regen droht, darum 15 Uhr, ab Tiefburg. 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2012)

Nackte, karierte Känguruhs?
Bikes zum zusammen stecken?
Kann die Bike-Bravo nun einpacken?

http://www.welt.de/kultur/article106227454/Yps-kommt-zurueck-aber-ohne-Urzeitkrebse.html


----------



## donnersberger (26. April 2012)

hehe, "Yps" kommt wieder, sauber


----------



## Kelme (26. April 2012)

Siehste, ich war schon damals für Yps zu alt ... . 
Mist auch.


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2012)

"....sollen dem Alter des neuen Zielpublikums angepasst werden..."

Das neue wird gemacht vom Ex-Chefredaktuer von dem da:
http://www.fhm-magazin.de/

 

...aber irgendwann gehts dann dahin :  http://www.rollator-magazin.de/


----------



## Joshua60 (26. April 2012)

xxxxxx


----------



## Joshua60 (26. April 2012)

Outdoor-Rollator... völlig ohne Federung  das wird aber gefährlich beim DH


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2012)

Biken:

Ach, ich muss ins Kloster nach Ziegele für Business.
Das geht natürlich nur per Bike über den Berg:

15:45 Uhr ab Cafe Florian in der Lutherstraße.


----------



## rmfausi (27. April 2012)

Wer hat eigentlich im Schaukasten am Weissen Stein das Gäsbock 12 Plakat aushängen lassen?? Man sollte vieleicht noch ein Ausverkauft Schild draufpappen oder dieses Jahr wird das nix mehr Hinweis anbringen. Oder werden die Nachzügler automatisch bei der Nordic Walking Veranstaltung starten müssen?  

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Ich tippe auf Dddakk.


----------



## Dddakk (27. April 2012)

Eigentlich soll da nur das Gäsbock 8 Plakat der Walker hängen.  

Aber die Idee ist gut, wer dieses Jahr walkt bekommt nächstes Jahr eher einen Bike-Startplatz.  
Müsst ihr mal den Herr der Startplätze fragen.

Jetzt auf zum Molleyama!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (2. Mai 2012)

...so, da hab ich mal die hohen Buggl im vorderen Odenwald eingesammelt:
WS, EB, Hardberg, Tromm, Krehberg, dann wurde ich von Gegrilltem ausgebremst.

Der Odenwald ist zur Zeit herrlich, besonders wenn man auch die Haardt sieht.


----------



## BejayMTB (2. Mai 2012)

Stimmt


----------



## Joshua60 (2. Mai 2012)

Der Blick nach Süden war auch nicht schlecht gestern:



CIMG8584 von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (3. Mai 2012)

Ja, KS ist auch immer wieder schön. 
Joshua: Bikefarbe passend zu Vegetation.


----------



## alex_rillig (9. Mai 2012)

Ob ich hier richtig bin?
Hm, wenn nicht verschiebt mich einfach dahin wo es passt, danke 

Ich bin noch recht frisch hier in der Gegend und kenne mich nicht wirklich aus. Wäre super wenn mich am WE, am besten Sonntag evt. mal jemand mit nehmen könnte um mir hier ein bisschen was zu zeigen.

Ich fahr ein Mongoose Boor´R, Bergauf also  icht ganz so geeignet 
Mag am liebsten flowige Trails, vorzugsweise Freeride, darf auch gerne schon ein kleinwenig Anspruch haben. Fahre aber noch nicht so lange, hauptsächlich Homtrails um Baden-Baden und Bühl, war auch schon mal im Park (Albstadt), sitze also nicht das allerertemal auf dem Bike.

Also wer am WE einen "Anfänger" mitnehmen würde fänd ich super cool!

LG Alex


----------



## Dddakk (11. Mai 2012)

..ich nehme mal an das die meisten dieses WE auf dem Bike hocken. Rund um Beerfelden und Lambrecht solls schon Staus geben. 

Bis Montag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Mai 2012)

ha ha wie recht du hast ... also ich bin morgen auf jeden in der pfalz 
beerfelden am sonntag is auch noch irgendwie in der pipeline  mal sehen, have fun


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn das mal oben bleibt


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2012)

..die Herbeiredeversuche sind kläglich gescheitert..

Bestes Langstreckenwetter! Ich habe Muskelkater, voll Oldschool.


----------



## lomo (13. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..die Herbeiredeversuche sind kläglich gescheitert..
> 
> Bestes Langstreckenwetter! Ich habe Muskelkater, voll Oldschool.



Jajaja, bestes Langstreckenwetter ... allerdings habe ich fast niemanden auf derselbigen angetroffen ... 
Irgendwie war der kurze Weg zum Saumagen verlockender ... hm.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2012)

Ich schätze mal 40% waren auf der Langstrecke. Mal Kelme fragen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2012)

ich wollt ja auch lang... aber für meinen kollegen war es sehr gut "nur" kurz zu fahren... er ist ja normal DH´ler only und die vorbereitung war etwa 7-8 trouren rund um ks ws


----------



## rmfausi (13. Mai 2012)

Ich bin dieses Jahr das erste Mal lang gefahren, war super entspannt nach der Spaltung. Wir waren teilweise nur zu zweit auf der Strecke unterwegs dabei gabs auch kei dabbische Zwischenfälle. Mal gespannt ob ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder lang fahren werde. Mir hats jedenfalls gepasst.
Erste Standortfindung beim Training für den AX12 erfolgreich beendet.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (17. Mai 2012)

..ich kann leider nicht hin, habe Rücken....
Kann es aber sehr empfehlen. Schöne Strecken mit einigen schönen Schmankerln zum fairen Preis bei nem Super-Team:
http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/mountainbike_marathon.html
Nur ne halbe Stunde von HD oser MA.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

hey coole sache danke für die erinnerung !
hätt ich fast vergessen, werd ich morgen direkt mitmachen 
schon mal dabei gewesen? wie issen die strecke so? vario stütze sinnvoll?
und wie sind die teilnehmer so drauf? sehr ambitioniert?


----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2012)

ich war 2011 dort. Bin die Mittelstrecke (53/1160) gefahren, mit Anfahrt (10/210).
Die Langstrecke wäre nochmal ein Teil der Mittelstrecke gewesen. Der hardberg hat ein paar schöne, schnelle, wurzelige Pfädchen.

Vario ist nicht nötig, bei der Skipiste etwas aufpassen wenns feucht ist. Ich habe nur auf dem Korsika-Trail (Extra-Schild bei ca. km 38) abgesenkt.

Ah, ist aber Sonntag!

Einige ambitionierte sind dabei, da viele Radvereine mitfahren. Aber keine Ellbogen, besonders da es einen neutralisierten Start durch den Ort gab.
Kulinarisch aber nicht den Gäsbock erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

ah , mist sonntag , da hatte ich mich verlesen 
mal sehen ob ich mich da zeitlich freistrampeln kann...
auf jeden fall mal danke für die infos 

und die verpflegung wäre mir eh egal , nach gäsbock kann nix besseres kommen 
würde es eh als "rennen" fahren


----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2012)

..als Rennen ist gut, schnelle Wege, ich 17,5er Schnitt in 2011.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Mai 2012)

...jetzt machste mich wuschig ... mein schweinehund schreit schon los geh schauen ob du das schneller kannst  ... OMG ich hasse den köter


----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2012)

..na dann aber mit Anfahrt ab Eiterbach.

Na und evtl. ist ja auch die Strecke anders in 2012.   

Wau! Fass!


----------



## Dddakk (25. Mai 2012)

Joshua? Wo bist du? 
Du solltest mal fix zum Guru laufen, da habe ich was stehen sehen. Das ist so exotisch grün, das kann man gar nicht fotografieren.
http://wurzelpassage.de/


----------



## Joshua60 (26. Mai 2012)

Ist mein neues Trainingsgerät fürs Tandem


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (26. Mai 2012)

Mein lieber Scholli, da haste dir aber was vorgenommen. Ich rechne fest mit zweistelligen Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten . Schöne Farbwahl, schicke Kiste. Auf den Fotos vom Guru macht das Rad echt was her.


----------



## donnersberger (26. Mai 2012)

Wollte eigentlich gleich in KONAda bleiben, also auswandern, aber als ich die Fotos von dem Rad gesehen hab dachte ich mir, dass ich mir das jetzt erst mal in echt anguggn muss  danach kann man ja immer noch auswandern...  Coole Karre!!!


----------



## Dddakk (26. Mai 2012)

...bekommt Joshuas Stalker auch was?  

Döner ist wieder da. Schade! Ich meine, dann fehlen die Büldlin aus Brütüsh Cölümbiä.

Training:
Heute, Hardcore-Flachetappe nach Brusl und zurück mit dem Crosser.

Hier noch was zum schmunzeln:
http://www.rnz.de//zusammenkraichga...ler_treiben_Rehmutter_in_den_Tod_.php#comment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (26. Mai 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...bekommt Joshuas Stalker auch was?
> 
> [...]


Stalker ist mit glückshormondurchflutetem Captain komplett bedient


----------



## Dddakk (27. Mai 2012)

neee, der Stalker muss auch selbst ordentlich ran.  

So, Urlaubsvorbereitungstraining.

14 Uhr ab Burg, CC mit CC, 2,5 Stunden schnelle Wege, Forellchen besorgen...


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Mai 2012)

hätt ich heut morgen net schon 56/1100 gestrampelt wäre ich glatt dabei gewesen 

ich fahr morgen früh wieder ab ca 7.00 uhr


----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2012)

So! 2 Wochen nur gecrossert. Das reicht.  
Mein MTB ist fertig inspiziert und üwwerholt. Jetzt üwwerholt mich keiner mehr. 

Happy-Kadaver-Tour
Pfälzer Jakobsweg mit Varianten, rückwärts.
Donnerstag, 7.6.2012
Start: Bruchmühlbach-Vogelbach/Pfalz um 8 Uhr. 
Ziel: Neustadt oder Bad Dürkheim gegen 13 Uhr. 
ca. 85km/1400HM.

Zustieg/Ausstieg an vielen Punkten möglich.

Anreise evtl. schon am Vortag (mit Übernachtung bei Freunden).
S-Bahn ohne Umstieg ab HD (6Uhr)/MA (6.22)/NW (7.02)

Wer Interesse hat, melden.


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> S-Bahn ohne Umstieg ab HD (*6Uhr*)/MA (*6.22*)/NW (*7.02*)
> ...


----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2012)

Heh!  Du bist doch sonst immer schon um 5.22Uhr online!

Ich reise schon am Vorabend per S-Bahn an. Kannst gerne mitkommen. Es wird auch gegrillt unter fachkundiger Zweiradmeister-Anleitung.

 ( Hops, ist das O.K.? )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. Juni 2012)

Hm... nee.


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heh!  Du bist doch sonst immer schon um 5.22Uhr online!
> ...



???


----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2012)

..werde eben abgeholt: Crosser-Naid-Ride-Verabredung.

Ciao!


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2012)

Owwacht! Draussen isses dunkel!!!


----------



## Markus (MW) (4. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Owwacht! Draussen isses dunkel!!!



Drin auch


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2012)

Oh, Stromrechnung nicht bezahlt?


----------



## Joshua60 (7. Juni 2012)

Der Herr Fallensteller war so fair und hat ein weiß-oranges Netz genommen




Fallensteller von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Die Scheibenbremsen und Vario-Sattelstütze am neuen Ratt sind echt Klasse!


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juni 2012)

Ja wo denn Joshua?  

Ich komme gerade von der ganz friedlichen Pilgerfahrt.
Habe noch ein paar Abkürzungen gefunden: 101 km in 5:07 h. 
Und Lomos Eckkopf-musste ich aus Zeitgründen auslassen. 

Jetzt Nudeln und Beine hochlegen..


----------



## Joshua60 (7. Juni 2012)

war nur in der AM-Fahrschule 16/400 auf dem Hirschberg. Das Netz stand an einer T-Kreuzung zweier Trails, hier bei uns in Nußloch oberhalb vom Neubaugebiet am Seidenweg.


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juni 2012)

gehts noch ... der das gespannt hat dem sollen die eier abfallen 

war da heut auch in der gegend aber eher richtung leimen am hüpf track


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (8. Juni 2012)

am Ende der heutigen Tour habe ich das Netz dann doch als corpus delicti gesichert.


----------



## donnersberger (9. Juni 2012)

Echt ÜBEL!


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juni 2012)

Hopfenkaltschale kurz vorm "Zu is!" Direkt am Produktionsort. 
Nach fetten 8/140.


----------



## Festerfeast (11. Juni 2012)

ui, wie viele hast du dir dann nach deiner 101km/5h Fronleichnamtour genehmigt?


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juni 2012)

..nur ein Schörlsche.. 
Diese 4 brachten mich zügig auf den Weg auf den ersten 15/300. 
2 davon haben unterwegs jeden Bach leer geschlürft.


----------



## Festerfeast (11. Juni 2012)

So müssten alle Leute mit ihren Hunden unterwegs sein


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juni 2012)

Yes. Die Hunde sind richtig wild darauf Banshees und Konas zu pullen.

Heute: 15:30 Uhr, Tiefburg. 2 Stunden Hometrails rocken. So immer zwischen den Gewitterwölkchen durch.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juni 2012)

Sonntag, 13 Uhr.
Nette Ausfahrt.
Infos folgen.


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Juni 2012)

Wir haben am Sonntag eine Krokoshow in Leutershausen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (13. Juni 2012)

Die Echsen oder die Blumen?


----------



## rmfausi (13. Juni 2012)

Wie ist grob die Richtung? Bin auch am Sonntag unterwegs, nur ein bisschen früher. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder im Wald.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Juni 2012)

Mit der Echse von Süden kommend und mit kleinem oder größeren Waldabstecher, bestimmt durch Stoker comfort and happiness


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Juni 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Sonntag, 13 Uhr.
> *Nette* Ausfahrt.
> Infos folgen.




Nett ist doch die Schwester .....


----------



## Festerfeast (13. Juni 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Nett ist doch die Schwester .....



Ich hätt trotzdem Interesse mitzufahren


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Juni 2012)

Warte auf Infos....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Juni 2012)

also ich will samstag mittag fahren ... nur so als alternative, denn sonntag bin ich mit family beim lebendigen neckar


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Juni 2012)

Warte auf Infos. Sa, So klingt alles gut


----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Warte auf Infos. Sa, *So* klingt alles gut



Wird voll langweilig!


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Juni 2012)

Schade. Dachte ich lern Dich mal kennen. Aber so...


----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2012)

Ich bin langweilig!


----------



## BejayMTB (14. Juni 2012)

Egal, Hauptsache Windschatten.


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juni 2012)

Es wird hart werden. Hart wie Gummienten.


----------



## BejayMTB (14. Juni 2012)

Hart wie Marmelade? Zäh wie Erdbeergeele?


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juni 2012)

Erdbeertour (nein, die ist gar nicht nett)

Sonntag, 13 Uhr.
Start: S-Bahnhof Heidelberg Südstadt/Weststadt (=1 Station nach HBF von Westen kommend)
Ziel: HD-Handschuhsheim
ca. 57/1850, aus- und abbaufähig
Ausstieg bei 15/500 (Ngd) und 37/1400 (Nst) möglich (S-Bahn oder Straße)
Geplante Fahrzeit: 4h
Einkehren nach Bedarf.
Feuchtfröhlicher Ausklang möglich.
Randsportartübertragung beginnt um 20:45 Uhr, falls gewünscht.








Tief nach Osten geht es.


----------



## BejayMTB (14. Juni 2012)

Glaub da steig ich ein. Weiss nur noch nicht wo aus, als Ngdler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (14. Juni 2012)

puh...was ein Brocken von Tour


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Juni 2012)

aaaa ... mist das ich sonntag net kann, hört sich gut an


----------



## Joshua60 (14. Juni 2012)

Dass Dir so was gefällt war mir klar. Vlt könne nwir ja Samstag zusammen fahren?


----------



## rmfausi (14. Juni 2012)

Hi Jungs,
ich brauche für Sonntag keine Infos mehr, ich bin raus. Wir fahren nach Willingen zum Festival.

Samstag hätte ich also auch wieder Zeit eine Runde zu drehen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juni 2012)

also ich werd bis ca 13 uhr bubu machen weil ich um 8 von der nachtschicht komm
treffpunkt 13.30 shell tanke ???


----------



## Dddakk (15. Juni 2012)

Ausdauernder Stöckchenleger auf dem Jägerpfad zwischen Leopoldstein und Kohlhof = 50 x Bannihobb.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juni 2012)




----------



## Joshua60 (15. Juni 2012)

13:30 Shell schaffe ich nicht, schade!


----------



## rmfausi (15. Juni 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also ich werd bis ca 13 uhr bubu machen weil ich um 8 von der nachtschicht komm
> treffpunkt 13.30 shell tanke ???



Ich habe gerade ein Leihrad und wollte es morgen auf der Strecke alt/neu ausführen. Kann sein dass ich 13.30 an der Tanke bin/vorbeikomme, weiss es aber noch nedd genau. 


Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (15. Juni 2012)

Sonst noch jemand am Sonntag mit dabei oder muss Dddakk nur auf mich warten während ich versuche hinterher zu kommen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juni 2012)

... dann fahr ich morgen ab nußloch oder sandhausen los... viel spass allen beim biken


----------



## Festerfeast (16. Juni 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Sonst noch jemand am Sonntag mit dabei oder muss Dddakk nur auf mich warten während ich versuche hinterher zu kommen.



ne, ich denke Dddakk wartet erst auf dich und dann könnt ihr gemeinsam auf mich warten


----------



## Joshua60 (16. Juni 2012)

Ich wäre ja die ultimative Bremse gewesen, aber ich muss leider vom Neggatschamp 16/200 nach Norden fahren zur Krokovorführung.

Habe heute auf kleiner GA1-Runde leider das Werk der Spassverderber bewundern müssen.




CIMG9007_800 von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Ich hatte mich schon mental auf den Double vorbereitet. So sah der noch am 7.6. aus




CIMG8928a_800 von JoshuaXo auf Flickr

Wenigstens mache ich mir da nicht mehr weh


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Juni 2012)

wo ist... oder war der doppelhüpf?

hab dich vorhin irgendwann nach 18 uhr in der kurpfalzstr. gesehen


----------



## Joshua60 (16. Juni 2012)

vom Wildgehege roter Balken Richtung Nussloch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (16. Juni 2012)

Das Ding stand nicht auf nem Secret Trail?


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Juni 2012)

ach der war das? den bin ich eh nie gesprungen weil der total mistig geshaped war ... das war eher ne dirt abschussrampe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







der hüpftrail weiter oben is eh besser (hab ich ja mitgebaut  ... hö hö eigenlob...  )


----------



## Dddakk (16. Juni 2012)

So. Wetter soll ja super werden für ne Mittelstrecke.
Also um 13 Uhr Start.

Für Zusteiger ca. 14.30 in Ngd an der Eisdiele im Zentrum zum Erdebeerbällscheeis.

Dann gehts zum Dilsberg nach Osten. Dort in der Eisdiele ganz oben Erdbeerbeschersche & Espreeso gegen 16.15 Uhr.

Dann je nach Fitness des Guides mit Wellen nach NS, Ziegele (evtl.Stop), ca. 18.30 Hendesse. Erdebeermaggaritta in der Burg und warmes Essen möglich.

Grundsätzlich empfiehlt es sich ne Kamera mitzunehmen. Herrlich Asphaltpassagen erwarten uns  (und auch ein paar Trails wo man mal ne Federgabel brauchen kann)  . 

Übrigens kenne ich nur 2/3 der Strecke. Der Rest hat wieder Expeditionscharakter, mit Abkürzungen ist zu rechnen.

So, jetzt Kerwe. Prost! 

Dem Dennis wünsche ich nen Podest in Willingen,
dem Döner gute Genesung (evtl. später am Ziel?),
dem Snuup ne gute Abfahrt nach Naturns,
dem Haardtfahrer viele Hütten,
dem Kroko Frohes Posen,
anderen Frohes Schaffen,
dem Kelme Frohes Richten,
MP gute Erholung  
und uns stramme Waden für  8 Burgen!


----------



## Festerfeast (16. Juni 2012)

Trails? Federgabel? Ich glaub ich muss wieder ein Stück Holz in meinen Hinterbau klemmen


----------



## donnersberger (17. Juni 2012)

8 Burger - hartes Programm  Viel Spaß !


----------



## BejayMTB (17. Juni 2012)

Komme Punkt eins mit der S bahn an, also nicht früh starten.


----------



## Festerfeast (17. Juni 2012)

abartige Tour


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juni 2012)

hatte heut auch abartig spass aber mit abkühlung


----------



## lomo (17. Juni 2012)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> abartige Tour



Ohne den Windschatten der Tria-Mama hätten wir es auch gar nicht geschafft!




Windschattenfahren von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## BejayMTB (18. Juni 2012)

Scheee wars, Spaß hat macht. 
"hier geht es jetzt noch kurz bergauf.... "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (18. Juni 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> ...
> "hier geht es jetzt noch kurz bergauf.... "


Ahh - ein typischer DddAkk


----------



## lomo (18. Juni 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Scheee wars, Spaß hat macht.
> "hier geht es jetzt noch kurz bergauf.... "



Hat sich aber gelohnt  ...
... ok, nicht ganz.




Dilsberg von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (20. Juni 2012)

Büldlin:





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630203791314/


----------



## BejayMTB (20. Juni 2012)

Erdbeer!


----------



## Dddakk (20. Juni 2012)

..aber der Fels ist passend zur Rahmenfarbe und scharf... (..suche gute, kleine, robuste Kamera):



 PICT0321 von wolfipedia auf Flickr



..der Weg ist das Ziel (FF bei seinem neuen HM-Rekord):



 PICT0323 von wolfipedia auf Flickr



Belohnung:



 PICT0294 von wolfipedia auf Flickr



Scharfer Vorbau:




 PICT0284 von wolfipedia auf Flickr



...geht auch mit HT:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/[url=h...ple/[email protected]/]wolfipedia[/url] auf Flickr

 PICT0283 von wolfipedia auf Flickr



bis 15% auf Gras:



 PICT0310 von wolfipedia auf Flickr



.."der Mann ist muddsigg":



 PICT0334 von wolfipedia auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (20. Juni 2012)




----------



## Dddakk (20. Juni 2012)

..und noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Happy-Kadaver-Tour:
= Pfälzerwald-Cross mit Anlauf und Nachlauf.
Vogelbach - Ellerstadt. 101/1200 in 5:30h Fahrzeit. + 1 h Futtern, kühlen, orientieren....
ca. Jakobsweg rückwärts bis JX, Grünes Kreuz über Molleyama bis Weidenthal, ab 7-Raben dann Asphalt.

Wahl der Schweren Waffen:










Meine Pacemaker bis km 15 bei den Mammuts:









Füße abkühlen am Gelterswoog:









Knapp an JX vorbei:









Hier gabs legger Wurst.








Abbremszone des Molleyama-Baikpark:


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juni 2012)

So, nun wieder biken.
Jetzt gleich:
16 Uhr ab Kaffee Florian, Lutherstraße.
Trailsuche Richtung Ngd.


----------



## rmfausi (21. Juni 2012)

Die Spontanität vom Dddakk ist immer wieder beeindruckend.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (21. Juni 2012)

Hättest mal früher was gesagt. Bin um 15:30 in der Gegenrichtung unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juni 2012)

war heut auch spontan biken... mit junior


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juni 2012)

@heavy:  du Windschattenlutscher!     Wie alt ist den der Kleine? 

Spontanität: siehe DddAkk

Beja: Ich war in deinem Revier auf Trailsuche. Meine Karten haben da krasse Fehler, oder ihr habt ganze Wege im Grenzgebiet falsch gemeldet.  
Da müssen wir mal zusammen hin.


----------



## lomo (21. Juni 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> die spontanität vom dddakk ist immer wieder beeindruckend.
> ...





kelme schrieb:


> ahh - ein typischer dddakk



:d


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juni 2012)

mein junior, Julian, is jetzt 5 1/2


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juni 2012)

..na dann ist das je eine Altersklasse mit meiner Großen: 6 1/2.
Das schreit nach nem Duell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (21. Juni 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Beja: Ich war in deinem Revier auf Trailsuche. Meine Karten haben da krasse Fehler, oder ihr habt ganze Wege im Grenzgebiet falsch gemeldet.
> Da müssen wir mal zusammen hin.


 
Klar, gerne. Und wir tun alles um die Hessen zu verwirren. Auf welcher Neckarseite warst Du denn?


----------



## lomo (21. Juni 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..aber der Fels ist passend zur Rahmenfarbe und scharf... (..suche gute, kleine, robuste Kamera):
> 
> 
> 
> PICT0321 von wolfipedia auf Flickr




Mal schnell ein Auszug aus den EXIF-Daten dazu:
Belichtung 	        0,033 sec (1/30)
Blende 	                f/3.0
Brennweite 	        6.2 mm
ISO-Empfindlichkeit 	200
Belichtungskorrektur 	0 EV
Blitz                   	Auto, Fired

Hm, ne 1/30 s ist vielleicht ne zu lange Belichtungszeit, ich kam ja auch sooo schnell ums Eck geschossen 
Kollege K. benutzt ja die DMC-TZ10  und da kommen eigentlich ganz gute Bilder raus ...


----------



## BejayMTB (21. Juni 2012)

Ich plane für Samstag eine Erkundungstour entlang der Burgen zwischen Weinheim und HD mit (Zwischen-)Endpunkt am Weißen Stein. Wenn jemand mit will oder mir gar eine schöne Strecke zeigen will, so möge er jetzt sprechen oder für immer schweigen....(na gu, vielleicht nicht für immer).


----------



## Dddakk (22. Juni 2012)

@lomo: und das soll  ich als Reprograf verstehen? An ner Tevion-Kamera was verstellen?  

@Beja: Ich war zwischen dir und Lammerskopf bis Ziegele. Da stimmen viele Wege auf der Karte nicht, besonders an der Grenze von Schönau und HD. Und viele Wege sind zugewachsen. Da müsst ihr NGdler mal etwas Trail-Liberation machen.  

Samstag: Bin ich familiär eingebunden. Tipp: Auf dem HB ist Fest: http://www.waldschenke-heidelberg.de
Owwacht, ich bin mit Kinner unnerwegs.

Burgen: Nimm das "blaue B", da sind richtige Wadenkitzler dabei und die meisten Burgen. Das dürften ab HD-WH schon über 40/1100 sein.


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Juni 2012)

Ich schau einfach mal wie es morgen den Beinen geht nach den 33/1200 (Ngd-WS über Teltschikturm und ein paar Schlenkern) gerade. Windschatten Triatlon Mama war übrigens auch auf dem WS.


----------



## Dddakk (22. Juni 2012)

Tri-Mom treffe ich immer wieder mal. Bin ja auch ab und an Planwagenfahrer.
Gute Fahrt!


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juni 2012)

heut abend fahr ich so gegen 19 uhr von nußloch aus auf den ks hoch ... dort oben bissi hin und her dann wieder runter 
...nur so als info falls einer mit will


----------



## Dddakk (26. Juni 2012)

Dämmerungsride:
20:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
Sauen jagen, mit kleiner Einkehr.


----------



## BejayMTB (28. Juni 2012)

Bei den östlichen Nachbarn zeichnet sich gerade eine nette Tour ab:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=586024

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand hier Interesse. (Klingt eigentlich nach Dddakk, bis auf die lächerlichen Hm  )


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juni 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Die Ecke kenne ich noch gar nicht.

Bin aber schon verplant. 2 bitterböse Touren Fr u Sa im PW. 2x 20/100. Mit Kids.  
+ Extrem-Grilling + Extrem-Gäsbockanwärter-Bashing + Survival-Zelting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Juni 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Die Ecke kenne ich noch gar nicht.
> 
> Bin aber schon verplant. 2 bitterböse Touren Fr u Sa im PW. 2x 20/100. Mit Kids.
> + Extrem-Grilling + Extrem-Gäsbockanwärter-Bashing + Survival-Zelting



na das hört sich doch mal gut an ... sowas würde mir auch gefallen wenn ich net schon sonntach in pirmasens beim 4X rennen währe 

am besten find ich das extrem-grilling und survival-zelting


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juni 2012)

..ist aber Eggstrehm-Interning...

4x-Rennen? War da nicht was mit Schulter?


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Juni 2012)

nee meine schulter geht schon ne weile wieder... das war der donnersberger


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juni 2012)

..ihr könnt ja fast ein T-Shirt machen:

"Member of Shoulder-Crashers"
Heavy, Döner, Fausi, Nils, Agneta....


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Juni 2012)

ha ha


----------



## lomo (28. Juni 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...+ Extrem-Grilling + Extrem-Gäsbockanwärter-Bashing + Survival-Zelting


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juni 2012)

...es könnte auch noch Sonderprüfungen geben...


----------



## rmfausi (28. Juni 2012)

"Member of Shoulder-Crashers"



Tja bin leider dabei, hat jemand eine Bestellnummer. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Juni 2012)

kleiner Einwurf: Die Katzenbuckeltour ist am 8.Juli. Da wäre ich gerne mitgefahren. Habe leider keine Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (28. Juni 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> "Member of Shoulder-Crashers"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uii Du auch?! 
Hmm. Eine kleine  "UNDO"-Taste am Lenker und alles wäre OK


----------



## rmfausi (28. Juni 2012)

Das wäre mir noch lieber, wo gibts den die??
Ist wohl irgendwo in der Zeitmaschine hängengeblieben. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juni 2012)

Ihr könnt ja ne gemeinsame Reha-Gruppe aufmachen. One-arm-Nordigg-Wohlking oder No-arms-SUPing oder No-Hand-Rollatoring.


----------



## rmfausi (28. Juni 2012)

Du bist so leidenschaftlich am Thema dran.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Juni 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ihr könnt ja ne gemeinsame Reha-Gruppe aufmachen. One-arm-Nordigg-Wohlking oder No-arms-SUPing oder No-Hand-Rollatoring.



fahr du mal an mr vorbei... irgendwo findet sich ein stöckchen im wald passen zu deinen speichen     .... *duckundweg*


----------



## roischiffer (30. Juni 2012)

eimal nich geguckt - Schulder am Arsch - geht ganz schnell & die Konsequenzen dauern den Rest des Lebens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (2. Juli 2012)

..Kunst im Wald:







..da haben sich 2 richtig Mühe gegeben. Die Erbauer - die Zerstörer.


----------



## Guent (2. Juli 2012)

Hui, wo steht denn das Dingens?


----------



## rmfausi (2. Juli 2012)

Das steht/stand an einer Abfahrt am Weissen Stein, Richtung Dossenheim. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (2. Juli 2012)

Sind die Zerstörer da mit einer Kettensäge dran?


----------



## rmfausi (2. Juli 2012)

Ich war noch nicht live dort, man kann es aber stark vermuten.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Guent (2. Juli 2012)

Danke Rainer!
Dacht ich mir das das dieses Teil is... ich bin da nur mal drübergelaufen und hab mich fast nassgemacht...höhöhö!

Die Strecke oberhalb bis da hin is ziemlich cool...


----------



## rmfausi (2. Juli 2012)

Hi Günt,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen die Bebauungen auch angeschaut. Der letzte Abschnitt wo das jetzt zerstörte Teil steht, ist schon recht abenteuerlich. Zu den Holzlatten über den Baumstumpf konnte ich auch nicht wirklich vertrauen haben, es hat schon beim drüberlaufen gewackelt.

Wenn du demnächst mal wieder vorbeikommst kannst mir mal auch per PN
berichten wie es aktuell aussieht. Ich werde die nächsten 4-6 Wochen keine Zeit haben dort hinzufahren.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dddakk (2. Juli 2012)

Nightride ab 20.45Uhr ab Tiefburg.

Vieleicht finde ich je den felsrollenden, stöckchenlegenden Kettensägenschwinger.


----------



## Guent (2. Juli 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Günt,
> ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen die Bebauungen auch angeschaut. Der letzte Abschnitt wo das jetzt zerstörte Teil steht, ist schon recht abenteuerlich. Zu den Holzlatten über den Baumstumpf konnte ich auch nicht wirklich vertrauen haben, es hat schon beim drüberlaufen gewackelt.
> 
> Wenn du demnächst mal wieder vorbeikommst kannst mir mal auch per PN
> ...



Läuft... ich fahr da oft, is ja quasi hinter´m Haus! 

Was isn eigentlich aus Deinem Enduro-Freerideprojekt geworden? Haste noch den Singlespeeder?

Und warum 4-6 Wochen keine Zeit? Sofort kündigen!!!


----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Nightride ab 20.45Uhr ab Tiefburg.
> 
> Vieleicht finde ich je den felsrollenden, stöckchenlegenden Kettensägenschwinger.



Ach W. aus H.
Deine Ansagen sind immer so knapp, das klappt ja nie mit uns, dann muss ich halt wieder mit XSi fahren gehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (2. Juli 2012)

Aber echt.


----------



## Dddakk (3. Juli 2012)

na dann macht ihr mal ne Ansage.  

(was hat Xsi was ich nicht habe?)


----------



## Dddakk (3. Juli 2012)

Unglaublich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587510

Hessen. Das ist nicht weit weg, das grenzt direkt an Heidelberg!
Lesen, mitmachen! 
Und, weitersagen.


----------



## Dddakk (3. Juli 2012)

Solidaritäts-Sternfahrt-Tour-Test.

Heute, 15:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Auf nach Hessen!


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Juli 2012)

Mist, schaffe ich nicht. 15.00h Termin


----------



## Dddakk (3. Juli 2012)

Ich bin ca. um 16.45 Uhr am Wald-Parkplatz nähe Büdel-Ebert-Heim, wo der "Blaue Strich" aus Klgmd rauskommt.


----------



## Guent (4. Juli 2012)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Sind die Zerstörer da mit einer Kettensäge dran?



War heute dort:
Der komplette untere Abschnitt ist total zerstört... Das Northshore-Gedöns und alle Sprünge sind platt... damn...


----------



## Dddakk (5. Juli 2012)

..und gerade der untere Teil hat sicher niemanden stören können, da der Hohlweg früher völlig zugewuchert war. 


Biken für Frühbucher: Dienstag, 10.6., 17.30Uhr ab Tiefburg. Tief in den Wald mit kurzer Einkehr nach halber Strecke und am Ende Einkehrschwung.


----------



## Joshua60 (5. Juli 2012)

Das ist ja jetzt mal zeitig angekündet, der 10.6.2013 ist aber Montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Das ist ja jetzt mal zeitig angekündet, der 10.6.2013 ist aber Montag



Alles Gute


----------



## Dddakk (5. Juli 2012)

O.K.: 2013 dann auch, an dem Montag. erinnere mich dran.  

Wer hat Burdseltag? Das Krokodil? Der Stalker? Gar Joshua?


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2012)

selbstverständlich das Krokodil


----------



## Flugrost (5. Juli 2012)

Alles Gute!


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Juli 2012)

_*herzlichen GLÜHSTRUMPF*_


----------



## donnersberger (5. Juli 2012)

Happy Birthday auch von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. Juli 2012)

Hoch soll es leben ... das Krokodil!


----------



## Joshua60 (5. Juli 2012)

Dank an Alle für die Glückwünsche. Bald kommt noch ein Nashorn, dann werde ich ganz schizophren


----------



## lomo (5. Juli 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> ... dann werde ich ganz schizophren



Willkommen im Club!


----------



## BejayMTB (5. Juli 2012)

Happy Birthday tooooooooo you, and youuuuuu and youuuu....


----------



## Dddakk (6. Juli 2012)

2 u !

(warum weiß der Radhändler deines Vertrauens deinen Geburtstag?)


----------



## Joshua60 (6. Juli 2012)

Er kennt von ganz vielen das Geburtsdatum.


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juli 2012)

is heut abend einer biken so irgendwann 18 uhr + - ?


----------



## Dddakk (8. Juli 2012)

Heute, Sonntag, 20.45 Uhr ab Tiefburg.

Da soll es nen Berg knapp südlich des Neckars geben, der noch höher als/wie WS ist. Glaub ich nicht.

Roooaaar!


----------



## BejayMTB (8. Juli 2012)

Zugspitze? Alles davor sind glaube ich Hügel.... Im Ernst, ich wäre gern mit, aber meine Nachtausrüsung ist leider eher "Miau" als "Roooaaar"....


----------



## BejayMTB (8. Juli 2012)

Morgen früh, ab 09:30h: Ab Kleingemünd Saarstr. 6: Destination: WS über Wege/Trails and back. Ggf. je nach Zeit Abstecher zur Thingstätte. Bei Sauwetter: Cancel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (8. Juli 2012)

Hab leider keinen Urlaub


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Juli 2012)

wetter soll noch passen , für mich leider zu spät muß 14 uhr arbeiten
ich werd ca 8.00 von nußloch auf den KS starten, ende wohl so 10.30 -11


----------



## BejayMTB (8. Juli 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ich werd ca 8.00 von nußloch auf den KS starten, ende wohl so 10.30 -11


Fährst über Mannheim?


----------



## Dddakk (9. Juli 2012)

..ihr habt ja komische Sportzeiten....   

Gestern Nacht zwei große Wuddserudel gesehen. Süß die kleinen!
Wenn die wüßten, dass ich Mittags 3 Wildsaubrohdwerschd beim Triftfest verspachtelt hab´.   

Beja: Licht. Guck mal nach Magic-Shine-Lampen. Die Basis-Version reicht schon aus. ca. 70 incl. Versand.


----------



## donnersberger (9. Juli 2012)

Dooo wärdd die Wuzz geschlachdd ...


----------



## Dddakk (9. Juli 2012)

..was macht deine Schulter? Hilfste bald wieder mit?
Morsche um halb 6 gehts wieder Schwarzkittel jagen.


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Juli 2012)

Nightride: Mittwoch 11.07.12, 20:00h Sandhausen, Waldstraße (kath.Kirche). Ist ja lange hell. KS und auf dem Rückweg Hirschberg.


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juli 2012)

leider arbeit bis 22 uhr  ... komm eben grad vom biken


----------



## lomo (10. Juli 2012)

dddakk schrieb:


> ...morsche um halb 6 gehts wieder schwarzkittel jagen.



:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (10. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..was macht deine Schulter? Hilfste bald wieder mit?
> Morsche um halb 6 gehts wieder Schwarzkittel jagen.



Momentan erhole ich mich grad von einer Leistenbruch-OP, wird bei mir diesen Sommer nix mehr mit Biken..


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Juli 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Nightride: Mittwoch 11.07.12, 20:00h Sandhausen, Waldstraße (kath.Kirche). Ist ja lange hell. KS und auf dem Rückweg Hirschberg.




Und schon kann ich wieder absagen. Griebelmückenstich. Das Ekelfoto lass ich mal bei mir auf der Festplatte


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Juli 2012)

awas... zeig her


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juli 2012)

..so richtig mit Eiter und so? Na dann lieber nicht.  
Gute Genesung an alle Invaliden!

Gestern war sehr schön. Passend zwischen den Gewitterwolken pünktlich am Ziel angelangt: Schweinemedaillions mit hausgemachte Spätze in Calvadossauce und Zwiebelsteak mit Brohdgrumbeere und Schörlsche bis wir rausgekehrt wurden.  

VDO sagt 35/1118. Lomo?


----------



## Joshua60 (11. Juli 2012)

ohne E. weil sofort mit Rivanol-Tinktur behandelt. 4-5 Tage bikefrei vom Arzt :-/. Zum Glück habe ich am WE eh keine Zeit zum biken. 
Aber nächste Woche will ich mal den Friedrichspfad hoch mit meinem Apfelgrünbunten.


----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... Gestern war sehr schön... Schweinemedaillions mit hausgemachte Spätze in Calvadossauce und Zwiebelsteak mit Brohdgrumbeere und Schörlsche bis wir rausgekehrt wurden.
> 
> VDO sagt 35/1118. Lomo?



Zwiebelrostbraten, net Zwiebelsteak .. gell.
Obwohl, der Unterschied ist nicht sooo groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (11. Juli 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Momentan erhole ich mich grad von einer Leistenbruch-OP, wird bei mir diesen Sommer nix mehr mit Biken..



welche katastrophen hast denn dieses jahr noch geplant? weisheitszähne, hüftgelenk? `wünsche gute genesung!


----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> VDO sagt 35/1118. Lomo?






Aussicht von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Juli 2012)

verdammt ... jetzt fahr ich so viel da oben rum aber genau diese ecke hab ich noch net gefunden ... war da schon par mal oben weil ich schickes nachtbild machen wollt  .... WO IST DAS GENAU ???


----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2012)

Ups ... frag mal den D³ak².
Ich kann mir das nie so genau merken ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Juli 2012)

..... na ich doch auch net


----------



## BejayMTB (12. Juli 2012)

Ist das nicht der Schloßblick zwischen WS und Thingstätte?


----------



## Pace39 (12. Juli 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> WO IST DAS GENAU ???



49.429266,8.715268

Grüße Chris


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> .... WO IST DAS GENAU ???



Zollstock.......


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2012)

echt zollstock? ...ich weis net , von da hab ich auch ein bild von vor ca 1,5 jahren ... zollstock komm ich ja öfter vorbei 

ist das echt DA?


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juli 2012)

Alle richtig!
Und nein, da gibts keine Trails.  

Früher mal die Kampfzone der Hendsemer/Ziegeler.

Ähm, kannst du mal das Rad vom Tisch nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2012)

mist ich wusste hab was vergessen... ich geh mal schnell hin und nehms runter 

ALSO memo an mich : demnächst bei gutem wetter nightride dorthin planen mit knipse im rucksack


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Juli 2012)

bike abgeholt


----------



## BejayMTB (12. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Alle richtig!
> Und nein, da gibts keine Trails.
> 
> Früher mal die Kampfzone der Hendsemer/Ziegeler.
> ...


 
Wohl gibts da Trails (hin). Parallel zur 9 vom WS runter läufter einer, nix wildes aber lustiger als Waldautobahn.


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juli 2012)

..glaub ich nicht, nie und nimmer!  

@heavy.   Lomo ist da natürlich Halbprofi im fotografieren Und er hatte nen Guide dabei, der extra rahmenden Bäumchen und das Kunstlicht aufs Schloß arangierte.


----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..glaub ich nicht, nie und nimmer!
> 
> @heavy.   Lomo ist da natürlich Halbprofi im fotografieren Und er hatte nen Guide dabei, der extra rahmenden Bäumchen und das Kunstlicht aufs Schloß arangierte.



 Ähm, ich bin höchstens Amateur
Aber danke für das Arrangement, vor allem für die Dame im Vordergrund, die ich dann aber wegen dem Persönlichkeitsrecht nicht mit auf das Bild genommen habe ...


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juli 2012)

..och! War die nicht von hinten ganz ansehnlich?


----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2012)

Da hatte ich keinen Blick für ...


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juli 2012)

..soso..

2 Sauen weniger, da bekam der Jäger wohl nen Hinweis.  

Darum:

Heute, 12.7., 21 Uhr, Dämmerungsride ab Tiefburg.
Sauen aufspüren...


----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2012)

Heute war Kultur angesagt ...




Programm_TiG7 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. Juli 2012)

Aha, Nipple Jesus hat nen Oh Fá»¥ck Moment? Finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2012)




----------



## Dddakk (13. Juli 2012)

Der letzte Sack Zement?


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2012)

Rüschdüsch! 
Debutroman von einem Schulkameraden und Musikkollegen. War ne interessante Lesung (meine erste, die ich besucht habe ...).

Voices of Hendesse? Wär doch was für dich, oder?


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Juli 2012)

mistwetter.... biken lass ich heut ausfallen, ich geh jetzt ins studio 

schönen tag noch allen


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juli 2012)

Yes, die Voices of Hendesse sind wohl die "Hendsemer Krischer", die Proben ein paar Meter neben dem AH. 

Soll ich mal ne Tour planen?

Der Author: Ich meinte zuerst diesen hier zu erkennen: http://www.thommy-mardo.de/magazin/people/hans-spielmann-dr/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2012)

Was fü ne Tour? Ne AH-Tour? 
Autor? Ist der da.


----------



## odw-biker (13. Juli 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Wohl gibts da Trails (hin). Parallel zur 9 vom WS runter läufter einer, nix wildes aber lustiger als Waldautobahn.



Parallel zur 9 ??? Ab wo ? 
Oder meinst Du den ab der Holdermannseiche (rechts parallel zum Forstweg) zum Zollstock ?
Von weiter oben kenn ich keinen Trail parallel zum Forstweg .
Gerne auch per PN 
Merci und Grüsse
Odw-biker


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Juli 2012)

ich glaub wir sollten uns dort mal zur trailfindungstour treffen incl. essen beim zollstock  (entweder was im wald fangen oder jeder bringt was mit... woschdebroot  )


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> .... woschdebroot



In der Noot 
schmeckt die Worschd
auch ohne Broot


----------



## Kelme (13. Juli 2012)

In der Not beiß ich das Tier lebend tot.
In der Not beiß ich das Tier lebend tot.


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2012)

Vorfreude?


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte noch ein Fangnetz zum Aufstellen für Tiere mit orange-weiß-Farbenblindheit


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juli 2012)

..das schreit ja nach ner "Bring-das-Ridls-zum-glühen-Tour" für euch rund um den Zollstock, natürlich ohne Trails.
Ihr Hipster!


----------



## Kelme (13. Juli 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Vorfreude?



Sowas von


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juli 2012)

_Innseider:
Heute, Freitag, 20 Uhr.
Traditonsreiche "Tour de Freinse" 
2 Bergwertungen, 4 Sprintwertungen, 3 Trinkwertungen, maximal 3 Gänge. 			_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2012)

Er spricht wieder in Rätseln zu uns


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich mach mol sVerrohthänsel :



Dddakk schrieb:


> [...] _maximal 3 Gänge. _


 = 3-Gang-Damenrad.

Traditionstour mit alten Freunden. Von uns ist aber keiner eingeladen


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juli 2012)

Gans ähfach:
Freitag, 20 Uhr ab Ellerstadt.
Ab durch die Wingerte uf Freinse, dort fröhliche Einkehr.
Und dann mit Schwibbs widda zurigg.
Es gebbd nur Bergwerdunge und Sprindwerdunge. 
Gefahre werd mit olle Klepperbiggse.

Und: Es gebbd kä Weddergeschbrächskreise.


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Ich mach mol sVerrohthänsel :
> 
> = 3-Gang-Damenrad.
> 
> Traditionstour mit alten Freundinnen. ...



Ah ja!


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juli 2012)

Stimmt. MP war auch schon mal dabei. Aber motorisiert.

Ihr derfd ruhisch middkumme:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZNhHEmiYUk"]Anonyme Giddarischde - Die Lewwerworscht      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Juli 2012)

...heut morgen spontan für ne matschetour entschieden 

*
also los gehts ... aber nach 200 hm schon pipi pause* 





*dann weiter oben nen schönen blick über den kraichgau ...*





*und hier haben wir die Posselslust in HD auf dem königstuhl* 





*wenn man am KS unterwegs ist darf dieses bild net fehlen runter auf die altstadt von HD*





*und zum schluss noch ein zwischenstop an weinreben mit vertäumtem blick richtung pfalz *





alles in allem ca 35/900 und ne menge matschiger spass


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2012)

hey leute... hab grad gesehen das mein tour abschlussbild bild des tages werden könnte 

also los : FR HT bilder FTW !!!  klickt GEFÄLT MIR auf das bild 

haut rein


----------



## Dddakk (15. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte ja lieber das erste Bild gewohded! 

Ach, weil es so herrlich feucht ist: Nightride. 20:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Sauen jagen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. Juli 2012)

hi hi ... trotzdem danke für den vote 

ich fahr JETZT los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (16. Juli 2012)

Vor Sauen habe ich Respekt, weil ich so langsam bin auf dem Ratt. Alternativprogramm: 18:30/18:45 ab Olympiahalle Nussloch, kleine Trailmaniküre auf dem Hirschberg.


----------



## Dddakk (16. Juli 2012)

Ihr habt auch nen Hirschberg? "Meiner" liegt bei Weinheim, und hat bitterböse Rampen und Wegelchen.

Gestern wurde ich richtig nass, aber nur von unten. Keine Sauen, aber 2 Rehböcke gesichtet. 

Und Joshua: Du musst eben mehr radeln, auch im "Urlaub" im Süden, also ich meine ganz im Süden, da wo es Öl und Diamnten gibt.


----------



## Joshua60 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich werde nie über 3000km/a kommen, heute auch nur 16/400, aber dafür auch die Brombeersträucher aus dem Trail geschnitten. Bei uns gibts Rampen, die Dir gefallen werden.


----------



## Joshua60 (17. Juli 2012)

nachgeholter Nightride: Mittwoch 18.07.12, 20:00h Sandhausen, Waldstraße (kath.Kirche).
Friedrichspfad hoch. Ist der Trail an der Mauer zum Ehrenfriedhof befahrbar? Im OSM ist zumindest was eingezeichnet.
Dann weiter je nach L&L


----------



## Dddakk (17. Juli 2012)

Da bin ich im Westen.

@Heavy Mit deinem Foto hast du keine Chance. Die nehmen nur FF-Schredder-Quersteh-Bildchen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Juli 2012)

@ nightrider... wenn nicht alles schief läuft bin ich dabei 

@ Dddakk ... aber dafür das mein bildelein eher esotherisch war hab ich gut gegen gehalten  ... aber du hast natürlich recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (17. Juli 2012)

@schwerer Biker: dann drücke ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass nix dazwischen kommt! Eventuell könne wir auch VoBa Leimen 2015 als Treffpunkt wählen. Mal sehen, wer sich noch anmeldet.


----------



## Dddakk (17. Juli 2012)

Zur rechten Zeit:

Heute, Dienstag, 21.30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Der KS im Süden ist mal dran.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Juli 2012)

so... fahhr jetzt : 4.50 uhr  los arbeiten ... heut abend wird leider nix werden da ich für nen kollegen die bereitschaft übernehmen muß , also geh ich eher am nachmittag so ab 16-17 uhr biken  SORRY 

ist einer so zwischen 4und5 am start?


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juli 2012)

http://www.sportschau.de/tourdefrance/schleckdoping100.html

Ich glaube die werden uns bald brauchen.....sonst fährt da keiner mehr mit.


----------



## Joshua60 (18. Juli 2012)

Ach was, ist das, was Du zum Rampenhochheizen nimmst nicht nachweisbar?


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juli 2012)

...alles natürlich natürlich!

(..ich darf öffentlich nicht darüber reden, habe nachher nen Termin beim blauen Rochen in MA...)


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> http://www.sportschau.de/tourdefrance/schleckdoping100.html
> 
> Ich glaube die werden uns bald brauchen.....sonst fährt da keiner mehr mit.



Apothekerrundfahrt?
Passende Trikots gibt es schon (rechts im Bild):


----------



## Joshua60 (18. Juli 2012)




----------



## Dddakk (18. Juli 2012)

Heute legales Dohbing auf LX!  Yuppieh!

Abfahrt 18 Uhr NW HBF bei den Taxlern.


----------



## lomo (18. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heute legales Dohbing auf LX!  Yuppieh!
> 
> Abfahrt 18 Uhr NW HBF bei den Taxlern.



Fahrst du mit der Taxe hoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (20. Juli 2012)

Ist ja sonst niggs los an dem Wochenende:

Tour: Sonntags-Tour 
Datum:  29.7.2012
Start: 11 Uhr
Ort: Heidelberg, Bahnhof Weststadt/Südstadt
km: 60+
HM: 1400
Einkehr: 1x klein; 1x groß am Ende.

Wer will?

DddAkk


----------



## BejayMTB (20. Juli 2012)

Hmm, eigentlich wollte ich die Neckarelz - Katzenbuckel Tour mitfahren (s. Nachbar forum), aber wenn Du da was lokaler hast...


----------



## Dddakk (20. Juli 2012)

Ja, die Tour bleibt etwas lokaler, berührt auch dein Revier.

Katzenbuckel mache ich 2013, aber mit Anlauf, evtl. eine 2 Tages-Tour.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Juli 2012)

komm grad aus dem wald  ... schad das ich sonntag handball turnier hab sonst wäre ich dabei


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Juli 2012)

heut abend lateride... so ab 19.30 - 20 uhr ... ziel? frei schnauze 

einer dabei?


----------



## Joshua60 (21. Juli 2012)

Heute 0/0, aber morgen gehts mit der Gurugäng zum Nicoriden in den Taunus


----------



## BejayMTB (21. Juli 2012)

Dann bin ich morgen um 11 am Süd West Bahnhof.


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juli 2012)

Nein!
Erst nächste Woche!  29.7.


----------



## BejayMTB (21. Juli 2012)

Argh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (22. Juli 2012)

Pünktlich wie immer:
Heute, 21.15 Uhr, Tiefburg, Sunset-Tour.
Mit vielen Aussichten auf die Haardt.
Und mit Kameratest.


----------



## rmfausi (22. Juli 2012)

Du solltest mal Wiegald Bonigs Buch "Bekenntnisse eines Nachtsportlers" lesen. Da bekommt man noch ganz andere Ideen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (22. Juli 2012)

Her damit.

Und, ohne Licht bis halb 11 geht ganz gut an der Bergkante. Seeehr romandisch.


----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Pünktlich wie immer:
> Heute, 21.15 Uhr, Tiefburg, Sunset-Tour.
> Mit vielen Aussichten auf die Haardt.
> Und mit Kameratest.



Wie immer seeeehr knapp ausgerufen ....
Auf die (bewegten?) Bilder bin ich gespannt.


----------



## rmfausi (22. Juli 2012)

Gehst du zu den Öffnungszeiten tagsüber in eine Bücherei, dort wird dir dann geholfen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2012)

Das o.g. Buch kann ich dir ausleihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (23. Juli 2012)

Hast du es gelesen? Boning nervt ja im TV ziemlich.

Beweget Bilder? Nee.  

Nur eins, 12-fach-Suuhm. Ich wußte gar nicht das dort Windräder stehen.


----------



## lomo (23. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Hast du es gelesen? Boning nervt ja im TV ziemlich.
> ...



Hab's gelesen. Im TV mag ich ihn auch nicht. 
Vorteil beim Lesen, du kannst bestimmen, wann es nervt.



Dddakk schrieb:


> Beweget Bilder? Nee.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgzd-oIkRF0"]Backa Soul - Beweg dich      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dddakk (23. Juli 2012)

Mittwoch, Von LX Daunhill bis Monnem

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0I2RBRPaogA"]MARIA REISER - Mo's Wong- YouTube[/nomedia] 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZpPGSR7vUA&feature=relmfu"]MARIA REISER - Bavaria goes World      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kelme (23. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ist ja sonst niggs los an dem Wochenende:
> 
> Tour: Sonntags-Tour
> Datum:  29.7.2012
> ...



Dabei und noch drei Plätze auf der Fahrkarte und der Strecke zwischen Weidenthal und Heidelberg frei.
Brauchen wir Licht? Wahrscheinlich schon, oder?


----------



## Dddakk (23. Juli 2012)

Licht. Also hier nicht. Ist ja bis halb 10 hell genug. Falls wir länger einkehren evtl. für eure Fahrt von Heimatbahnhöfen nach Hause. (?)

Ich kann aber gerne ne ganz große Tour daraus basteln. (ob der Guido das dann auch schafft ? )


----------



## Kelme (23. Juli 2012)

Lass mal mit der ganz großen Tour. Das passt wie angekündigt.


----------



## lomo (23. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Licht. Also hier nicht. Ist ja bis halb 10 hell genug.
> ...



Packen wir es bis halbzehn? 
Ich warte mal bis kurz vor knapp ab und schaue ob auf Kelmes Karte Platz ist, ansonsten probiere ich die RNV/VRN-App mal aus ...


----------



## Kelme (23. Juli 2012)

Noch zwei Plätze frei auf der Fahrkarte.


----------



## rmfausi (23. Juli 2012)

Ich habs Buch gelesen, obwohl ich keine Leseratte bin. Ich finds sehr interessant und lesenswert. Er sollte mal einen Nachfolger schreiben. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (23. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ist ja sonst niggs los an dem Wochenende:
> 
> Tour: Sonntags-Tour
> Datum: 29.7.2012
> ...


 
kann ich mich da noch kurzfristig fürs mitkommen entscheiden? 
...und geht die tour auch wieder nach HD zurück oder warum wird hier von bahnkarten oder sowas geredet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (23. Juli 2012)

Ja, kurzfristig geht auch. Es sei denn, es sind dann schon zu viele Biker.
Start HD-Süd/West S-Bahnhof. Auf der Brücke. Nähe Shell-Tanke.
Ziel: HD


----------



## BejayMTB (23. Juli 2012)

Also ich denke ich bin dabei, wenn ich das Datum nicht wieder verraffe.


----------



## Dddakk (24. Juli 2012)

Tour: Sonntags-LaOla-Tour 
Datum:  29.7.2012
Start: 11 Uhr
Ort: Heidelberg, S-Bahnhof Weststadt/Südstadt
km: 60+
HM: 1780+
Einkehr: 1x Eis, 1x klein, 1x K&K, 1x groß am Ende.


----------



## Joshua60 (24. Juli 2012)

Profil roggt LEIDER habe ich Besuch an dem Tag, da müsst Ihr Euch eine andere Bremse suchen. Krieg ich das GPS-Krams, wenn wer mitlogged?


----------



## Miro266 (24. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Tour: Sonntags-LaOla-Tour
> Datum:  29.7.2012
> Start: 11 Uhr
> Ort: Heidelberg, S-Bahnhof Weststadt/Südstadt
> ...



Vor der letzten Abfahrt fehlt die Sonder VP 
Miro'


----------



## Dddakk (24. Juli 2012)

GPS. SchniggSchnagg.  

Sonder VP. Stimmt! Da überleg ich mir was. Sind ja schließlich 4 GBB dabei.


----------



## lomo (24. Juli 2012)

TschiePieEss?
Klar! Gibbets!
Abba nur in vertrauensvolle Hände, gell.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Juli 2012)

also ich meld mich mal als dabei 

*handheb*


----------



## Dddakk (25. Juli 2012)

@ josh
Es gibt auf der Strecke einige Stellen an denen das Kroko sein Heck nicht rumkriegt. So ca. 20x. Ich kreuz es dir dann auf dem Display an.   

@heavy
Yep!
du sollst ja ein guter Windschattengeber sein.  

Wo steckt eigentlich der Festerfeast? Wieder in Holland? 
Und, wem habe ich eigentlich mein "Helden am Sonntag" geliehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. Juli 2012)

Ticketlage für Sonntag:
Weidenthal: Kelme
Neustadt: Haardtfahrer, Fritzens_Tobi
Schifferstadt: lomo
Limburgerhof: MoneSi


Passt also und wir werden schön alle mit dem Ticket wieder zurück fahren.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Juli 2012)

ui!  So viele? Da muss ich noch extra Tische reservieren.


----------



## Kelme (27. Juli 2012)

Ja Bub, wie woanders angekündigt wird da eine ordentliche Inspektion gemacht, ob du als GBB-Hartkernler die östliche Kurpfalz ordentlich unter Kontrolle hast. 10 Augen sehen  mehr als zwei! Der Prüfbericht geht dir dann eine Woche nach der Tour zu.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Juli 2012)

Gibbeds besondere Prüfungspunkte?
z.B.:
Genug Asphalt?
Serpentinen nur auf sicherem auf Asphalt?
Schörlsche-Mischungs-Verhältnisse?
Quantität und Qualität der Speisen?
Anzahl der Starter und der Finisher ähnlich?
Kommt der Guido ins Ziel?

..schnauf...


Aber eine Sache noch ernst: Sonntags werde ich keine Gruppe über die hiesigen Hotspots führen. Es ist schon nicht leicht den HeidelbergMan-Triathlon zu umfahren und nur 1x kurz zu "berühren" (Panterkuh )


----------



## Kelme (27. Juli 2012)

... gut getroffen. Es kommen noch so Punkte dazu wie:
Führungskompetenz des Guido bei der Festlegung der Strecke
Diskussionsfreude bei der Darlegung möglicher Alternativen
Durchsetzungsstärke bei der Wiedererlangung eingelagerter Wurstvorräte


----------



## Festerfeast (27. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wo steckt eigentlich der Festerfeast? Wieder in Holland?



Keine Panik, ich lebe noch. Kuriere nur gerade eine Erkältung aus und kann deswegen noch keinen Sport machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe doch, am Sonntag werden keine Trails befahren. Dann würde ich mich auch in den Zug setzen.


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2012)

Mein Postfach ist nun etwas gelichtet ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Juli 2012)

wo genau ist denn eigentlich dieser S-Bahnhof Weststadt/Südstadt dadmit ich und mein MTB auch pünktlich da sind?


----------



## Festerfeast (27. Juli 2012)

Gegenüber der Shell Tanke


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Juli 2012)

#1628


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Juli 2012)

AH 

shell tanke kenn ich natürlich 

...wenn man nix sieht is man halt wie blind


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juli 2012)

Gute Besserung FF!
Ich bin auch noch nicth 100%. Aber die kommen zur Not auch ohne Guido aus.

@Fritz. Ja, komm mit, gerne! Ich lass die Trails extra weg auf deinen Wunsch. 

Falls da wer mit dem Auto anreisen will: Owwacht, in der Innenstadt um auf dem KS sind viele Straßen geperrt wegen dem Triathlon. 
Ja, Treffpukt Nähe Shell-Tanke (auch RädBull-Tanke bei den Freeridern genannt  )

Teilnehmerzahl: Nu isses dann gut, sonst müssen wir das als Großveranstaltung anmelden.


----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2012)

Das kleine Regenband ist durch. Die etwas spätere Abfahrt sollte sich positiv bemerkbar machen. Brenz'n sind per SMS geordert.


Kelme - kann losgehen


----------



## lomo (29. Juli 2012)

Jep!


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juli 2012)

hmmmm hier hat es sich leider aktuell so richtig festgeregnet 
hoffentlich wird das noch besser bis zu meiner geplanten abfahrt um 10.30 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (29. Juli 2012)

Bei uns kommt der blaue Himmel und Sonne langsam raus. Viel Spass bei der heutigen Tour. Ich fahre später auch los, aber mehr Richtung Süden.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juli 2012)

guut das wollt ich hören


----------



## BejayMTB (29. Juli 2012)

Das er in eine andere Richtung fährt???


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juli 2012)

äh.... neeee das mit der sonnte


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juli 2012)

..ihr sollt keine Wettergesprächskreise bilden. Ab aufs Bike!


----------



## Festerfeast (29. Juli 2012)

viel Spaß bei der Tour!


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juli 2012)

Danke!

...burps..


----------



## BejayMTB (29. Juli 2012)

Danke fürs Guidoing. Sehr nette Tour. Hat extrem Laune gemacht


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juli 2012)

So... also zuerst ein Riesen Lob an den Guido  ein sehr geile Tour und das beste : in super
Gesellschaft  selten so viele schöne bergauf trails gefahren in unserer Gegend auf nur einer Tour.
Bis ich zuhause war hatte ich 74km ... wie viel hm hatten wir denn?
Hab mein bike mit auf Arbeit genommen ... steht schon geputzt und kette geölt neben mir 

...und jetzt zeigt mal par bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miro266 (29. Juli 2012)

...burps..[/QUOTE]

...ich glaub es war schön...

Miro'


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juli 2012)

Miro, du hast gefehlt. Besonders im AH und auf der Feste.
Bilder folgen sicher von Kelme und Lomo.

HM 1538. Trails runter kann ja jeder...


----------



## lomo (29. Juli 2012)

Ich bin noch sooo satt ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. Juli 2012)

ich hab mir vorhin 2 portionen nudeln mit chilli concarne reingezogen... war aber auch dringend nötig 

... jetzt daumen drücken das hier nix kaputt geht , dann kann ich bis 3 uhr chillen und ab nach hause


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Juli 2012)

Endlich mal ne Tour mit ausgewogenem Verhältnis zwischen Fahrzeit und Pausenzeit


----------



## Kelme (30. Juli 2012)

Noch jemand Hunger? 




Odenwald_2012_1_85 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Es war eine feine Tour mit einem hohen Anteil an Asphaltauffahrten und Schieben im Schlamm. Wie erwartet also. Beweise?




Odenwald_2012_1_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Odenwald_2012_1_37 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Demnächst mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. Juli 2012)

Naja, es fing ja damit an, daß wir ziemlich schnell mit den Gesetzeshüter in Kontakt kamen ...




Polizeieinsatz von *lomo* auf Flickr

Eine geistreiche Einkehr wurde unterbunden ...




Destillathek von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ansonsten viel Asphalt ...




Dilsberg Auffahrt von *lomo* auf Flickr




Asphaltgebolze am Neckar von *lomo* auf Flickr




Asphaltgebolze von *lomo* auf Flickr

Noch ein Vorher-Nacher-Bild:




Vorher von *lomo* auf Flickr



Nachher von *lomo* auf Flickr


Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## donnersberger (30. Juli 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Naja, es fing ja damit an, daß wir ziemlich schnell mit den Gesetzeshüter in Kontakt kamen ...



Bergauf schneller als die Polizei erlaubt? Das wäre mit mir nicht passiert


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Juli 2012)

ich wars net... ich hab net gedrängelt zum schnell fahren !


----------



## lomo (30. Juli 2012)




----------



## Kelme (30. Juli 2012)

Immerhin konnte der gute Mann bestätigen, dass im Feld der Rennradler beim Heidelberg-Triathlon ein Fahrer im Kuh-Trikot dabei war. Den wollten wir an sich da oben anfeuern und von daher: Wir waren zu langsam. Oh Gott! 
Die beiden E-Bike-MTB-Luschen hätten PantherKuh wahrscheinlich gesehen. Sehr "eindrucksvoll", wie die beiden auf den Elektromopeds den Berg hinauf summten und an uns vorbei flogen. Geschissen drauf kann ich da nur sagen.




Odenwald_2012_1_7 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Die erste "richtige" Abfahrt war dann schon richtig fein. Die "braune Hosen-Streifen" wurde noch ein wenig verstärkt, denn auch wenn es den ganzen Tag über nicht geregnet hat, war doch genug Wasser im und auf dem Boden. 

Necker-"Irgendwas" als nächster Punkt und ganz wichtig: Cappuccino-Pause. Die Bestellung nach der bewährten "Hand hoch"-Methode klappt auch rechts des Rheins und beschleunigt die Anleiferung.




Odenwald_2012_1_20 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Aus dem Talboden heraus wurde sich dann nach Dilsberg hoch gearbeitet. Steil durch die Stadt nach oben und dann ein Tragepassage über eine Treppe. Ohne Winterdienst!




Odenwald_2012_1_28 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Nach dem Eintauchen in den Wald zunächst eine kleine Erholung und in der Abfahrt in das Tal vor dem Mittagessenanstieg konnte man schon einen Blick auf das "sehr romantische Örtchen" lenken.




Odenwald_2012_1_35 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Aber zunächst noch mal ganz runter und dann wieder hoch. Die letzten Meter steil hinauf zur Festung und da waren wir wirklich zu schnell. Also 30 Minuten Besichtigungstour eingebaut, bis der Tisch für das Mittagessen frei wurde.




Odenwald_2012_1_42 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Von der Festung ganz oben hat man einen feinen Rundumblick unter anderem weit in den Süden in den Kraichgau. Wahrscheinlich sogar darüber hinaus.



 

 



Ein schönes Phänomen bei der Abfahrt von Dilsberg an den Neckar. Die zahlreichen Wanderer hatten uns wohl alle schon im Ort bei der Besichtigung der Burg oder beim Essen gesehen. Wir wurden erkannt und man machte bereitwillig Platz um zu sehen, wie wir uns zum Wasser hin bewegten. Auf dem Weg zur Fähre wurde wirklich mächtig gedrückt (mein Eindruck), aber der Fährmann hatte gerade abgelegt und so blieb Zeit für die Radpflege.




Odenwald_2012_1_67 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ab der Fahrt auf der anderen Neckarseite beginnt ob einsetzender erschöpfung meine "Foto-freie Zeit". Irgendwie war es dem alten Mann dann ein wenig viel. 
Kurz vor der finalen Abfahrt in die Heidelberger Altstadt noch eine kleine Plattfußpause.




Odenwald_2012_1_81 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das Essen ist schon erzählt und bebildert und nun ja: um 23:40 Uhr war ich dann daheim. Sehr lohnend 

Nachtrag: Natürlich wurden auch ordentlich Trails gefahren. Da habe ich aber immer alle Hände voll zu tun und komme nicht zum Fotografieren. Wenn ich dann noch "Abschluss" fahre (ich habe das Verbandszeug dabei) und noch ein Foto mache, werde ich beim verspäteten Eintreffen am Sammelpunkt gefragt, ob es mich auf's Maul gepappt hat (mache ich derzeit eher bergauf ). Ne, gestern alles bestens.




Odenwald_2012_1_91 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (30. Juli 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... werde ich beim verspäteten Eintreffen am Sammelpunkt gefragt, ob es mich auf's Maul gepappt hat (mache ich derzeit eher bergauf ).



Saach bloß!


----------



## Dddakk (30. Juli 2012)

Heh! Der feuchte Asphalt war beim Downhill einfach zu glitschig.
Von den 1538 Tiefenmetern waren fast 1000 auf Trails und 150 auf WW.
Das muss besser werden!

(und die 3 Schiebe-/Tragepassagen mit 30Hm gehören zu jeder guten Tour dazu)


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Juli 2012)

*hachja SCHEEE WARS*   

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## BejayMTB (2. August 2012)

Macht irgendwer irgendwas am WE?


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. August 2012)

ja samstag tour mit sohnemann und sonntag familyausflug  

also nix berge bewegendes... nächste woch hab ich vor mi oder do nach stromberg zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (2. August 2012)

Uh, ne, wenn deine Familie so fährt wie du, ist mir das zu arg. Trotzdem viel Spaß.


----------



## Festerfeast (3. August 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> nächste woch hab ich vor mi oder do nach stromberg zu fahren



Hättest du da noch ein Plätzchen frei?


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. August 2012)

ich meld mich nochmal bei dir wenn ich weis welchen tag ich frei bekomm


----------



## Festerfeast (4. August 2012)

sehr gut


----------



## BejayMTB (4. August 2012)

@lomo,

kannst Du mir den GPS Track vom letzten Sonntag schicken? Meine Aufzeichnung hats total zerschossen.

an:

rodemund(at)t-online.de

Danke Dir

Gruß B
Ps: Hätte ja ne PM genommen, aber Dein Postfach....


----------



## lomo (5. August 2012)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> @lomo,
> 
> kannst Du mir den GPS Track vom letzten Sonntag schicken? Meine Aufzeichnung hats total zerschossen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal aufgeräumt ....


----------



## Dddakk (5. August 2012)

@B aus N.

Es war SiS


----------



## lomo (5. August 2012)

So, jetzt alle kräftig kurzfristige Tourentermine reinstellen, ich habe nämlich Dddakk's MTB


----------



## Dddakk (5. August 2012)

..ich habe ja noch den Crosser. Damit fahr ich euch eh schwindelig.  

Eben habe ich unglaubliche 5 Stunden am Stück geschlafen. Das war mehr als/wie am ganzen Wochenende.   

Und, Lomobru und du haben wieder super Arbeit geleistet 

Ich geh jetzt mal ins AH, mein erstes Bier seit Tagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. August 2012)

Iiiiiiih! Bier!
Zum Glück hat mich Jan mit diversen roten Schätzen aus seinem Weinkeller durch die Nacht gebracht! ;-)

Ratt bringe ich bei Gelegenheit vorbei. Dienstag?


----------



## Dddakk (5. August 2012)

Dienstag:
..nur wenn du mit mir die Beine ausschütteln gehst.

Wein: ich war ja DO bei den Schorleschlucker-United zur Baden/Pfalz Wein-Battle. Da hast du echt gefehlt, die können feiern. (Danach habe ich 2 Tage meine Stuhl vermisst)


----------



## lomo (5. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Dienstag:
> ..nur wenn du mit mir die Beine ausschütteln gehst.
> 
> Wein: ich war ja DO bei den Schorleschlucker-United zur Baden/Pfalz Wein-Battle. Da hast du echt gefehlt, die können feiern. ...



Nachbarschaftshilfe! War bei den Saarländern



Dddakk schrieb:


> .... (Danach habe ich 2 Tage meine Stuhl vermisst)



Stuhlgang?



Dddakk schrieb:


> Dienstag:
> ..nur wenn du mit mir die Beine ausschütteln gehst.
> ...



Von dir bis ins AH?


----------



## Dddakk (6. August 2012)

Du meinst Entwicklungshilfe.  

Nein, Klappstuhl.  Der andere ist entdixihd.

O.K., dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl.

Ausfahrt:

Dienstag, 7.8.
(Uhrzeit trägt Lomo ein)
Start: HD Tiefburg
Ziel: AH
km: folgt
HM: folgt


----------



## lomo (6. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Du meinst Entwicklungshilfe.
> 
> Nein, Klappstuhl.  Der andere ist entdixihd.
> 
> ...


----------



## comvik (6. August 2012)

Hallo HD Bergradler,

bin neu hier und Nachbar mit "Joshua60". Habe grosse Lust mitzumischen, bin halt nicht die Kanone mehr und finde mich auch nicht so richtig im Gelände zurecht. Welches Tempo habt ihr normalerweisse drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (6. August 2012)

immer kette rechts


----------



## comvik (6. August 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> immer kette rechts


 
 Bist du morgen dabei?


----------



## Dddakk (6. August 2012)

Also:

Ausfahrt:

Dienstag, 7.8.
17.30 Uhr
Start: HD Tiefburg
Ziel: AH
km: 25
HM: 600
Strecke: Beine ausschüttteln = schnelle Wege, wenig Technik. 
Tempo: ähm, etwas schneller wie/als Joshua, langsamer wie/als Heavy. Wer viel zu langsam ist bekommt nen Klappspaten oder ne Abkürzung, wer zu schnell ist nen Anpfiff oder extra HM.


----------



## Joshua60 (6. August 2012)

"etwas schneller". Der war gut
17:30h ist zu früh für mich. Da bin ich noch in KA, oder gerade auf der BAB.
Mittwoch ist wieder nightride in Sandhausen und am Samstag ist ja Nicolaitreff auf dem KS


----------



## Dddakk (7. August 2012)

na dann komm doch gegen halb 9 ins AH. 

Nicolaitreff? Ist das so was wie Golftreffen? Seid ihr Spieser!


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. August 2012)

comvik schrieb:


> Bist du morgen dabei?



leider nein, spätschicht


----------



## BejayMTB (7. August 2012)

Würde gerne mitfahren, aber ich hab vorgestern einen Salto über nen Siebenjährigen gemacht, der unbedingt mal sehen wollte wie viel Bremsweg ich tatsächlich brauche. Und natürlich beim radeln zur Freundin, ohne Handschuhe etc. Handfläche und Schulter lädiert.. Hoffe ich kann in zwei, drei Tagen wieder los. Viel Spaß euch


----------



## comvik (7. August 2012)

Ich wünsche dir eine schnelle erholung von der Bodybrake.


----------



## Joshua60 (7. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Nicolaitreff? Ist das so was wie Golftreffen? Seid ihr Spieser!



Nicolai-Deutschland-Tour. Kein Golftreffen. Breite Reifen, aber nix tiefergelegt, höchstens breite Lenker, in Vollausstattung auch mit Quietschetier.  (Immer einmal mehr als Du!)


----------



## Joshua60 (7. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> na dann komm doch gegen halb 9 ins AH. [...]



In welches *A*lters*H*eim soll ich denn kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ........ Seid ihr Spieser!



Aber sowas von


----------



## Dddakk (7. August 2012)

OK- OK: Josh hat es gerade erklärt, trotzdem Spieser!  

Habt ihr wieder das Nicolai-Promotion-Team auf dem KS? Da war ich doch letztes Jahr auch vorbei gedüst. Aber deine Praktikanten haben alle so grimmig geguckt, weil ich mit dem Crosser da war.  
Da hat man sich gar nicth getraut anzufassen (die Bikes).  

Lomo:   Danke für die Zickenpeitsche!


----------



## guru39 (7. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> OK- OK: Josh hat es gerade erklärt, trotzdem Spieser!
> Habt ihr wieder das Nicolai-Promotion-Team auf dem KS? Da war ich doch letztes Jahr auch vorbei gedüst. Aber deine Praktikanten haben alle so grimmig geguckt, weil ich mit dem Crosser da war.
> Da hat man sich gar nicth getraut anzufassen (die Bikes).



Die haben nur so grimmig gekuckt weil sie was auf den Grill schmeißen wollten 

Ich kann dir aber versichern das du dieses mal nicht nur schauen darfst.....die "Sonnenbank" ist quasi nur für dich da


----------



## lomo (7. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Lomo:   Danke für die Zickenpeitsche!



Bittschön!
Püfftreffen am Samstag?


----------



## Dddakk (7. August 2012)

Sonnenbank - grillen - "Spieser"       Guru macht mir Angst!  

Aber deine Nicole ist schon fett kultigkantig!


----------



## guru39 (7. August 2012)

Isch werde nischt für umme der "Spieser" genannt!


----------



## lomo (7. August 2012)

Ach du liewe Zeit!


----------



## comvik (7. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Ausfahrt:
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Runde Jungs. Schö war's, bis ins Ziel!!


----------



## Dddakk (9. August 2012)

2 Stündchen Zeit vor der Nachtschicht:

Biken ab 16 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Böses Zeugs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 2 Stündchen Zeit vor der Nachtschicht:
> 
> Biken ab 16 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Böses Zeugs.



Ähnlich bös wie am Dienstag?


----------



## Dddakk (9. August 2012)

..viel böser: 620/17. 60% Trails in 1:15h


----------



## Joshua60 (10. August 2012)

ganze 45 min weniger gefahren als angekündigt, tsts!

11.08.12, kurz nach 1000h ab Olympiahalle Nussloch: Tandembergaufschleichfahrt zum KS (dort längerer Aufenthalt bis ca 1600h)


----------



## Joshua60 (10. August 2012)

Jetzt ist mir mein Stoker terminlich verhindert und ich möchte ihn nur ungern zwangsvorführen.

Wer wollte denn schon immer mal Tandem (zuerst hinten) fahren? Hoch auf den KS und dann je nach Bedarf. 
Freiwillige vor!


----------



## rmfausi (10. August 2012)

Danke kein Interesse,
ich fahre dann doch lieber mit meinen Schweinchen alleine und mit ohne Schaltung auf den KS. Wir sehen und dann morgen auf'm Berg.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (10. August 2012)

21h, Burg, Testfahrt:  3/250

SSP,    44/26 .   24 1-3/8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (10. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 21h, Burg, Testfahrt:  3/250
> 
> SSP,    44/26 .   24 1-3/8



Heimlichtrainierer?


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. August 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir mein Stoker terminlich verhindert und ich möchte ihn nur ungern zwangsvorführen.
> 
> Wer wollte denn schon immer mal Tandem (zuerst hinten) fahren? Hoch auf den KS und dann je nach Bedarf.
> Freiwillige vor!



würde ja mal mitfahren aber aufenthalt bis 16 uhr is net bei mir ...eher hoch oben bissi rumbollern und wieder heim 

ich werd wohl auch so um halb 10 gen gipfel fahren


----------



## Joshua60 (11. August 2012)

Wir machen demnächst mal einen Kurztrip auf den Hirschberg. Morgen ist schon alles im Lack!


----------



## Dddakk (11. August 2012)

Olympia-Live-Stream:
http://olympia.ard.de/apps/java/london2012/liveplayer/index.html#channelid=1

Reporter-Zitat: "...Info für die Technikfreaks, Sabine fährt auf 26Zoll 650B Laufrädern, weil sie mit 29 Zoll nicht zurecht kam..."

Sabine go!  Egal mit was!  

Silber!


----------



## Slide9 (13. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir ein neues Forum Profil zugelegt das Bild ist geblieben.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Dddakk (14. August 2012)

..ich gehe jetzt ins vorgeschobene Basislager. Der Hohe Mechtin wird am Samstag fallen.


----------



## Joshua60 (14. August 2012)

Viel Spaß beim Moränenriden


----------



## Dddakk (22. August 2012)

Moränen sind böse, und sandig, und wellig...    


....und: 2 x Stahl


----------



## BejayMTB (22. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ....und: 2 x Stahl



Meinst Du Deine Oberarme?


----------



## Dddakk (22. August 2012)

..eher die Kaumuskeln und die Killerwaden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (22. August 2012)

...so und nach dem Höhentraining nun ins Hochgebirge: Trockener Traminer, Baeckeofe, Pannekuche und Munster warten auf mich.


----------



## Dddakk (28. August 2012)

Geklaut um den 15.8.2012 in Heidelberg-Handschuhsheim.
Specialized HotRock 16 Zoll.
Bitte mal die Augen offen halten.
























Auffällige Merkmale:
Hinterreifen ist z.Zt. ein Straßenreifen
Vorderreifen ist ein Geländereifen


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. August 2012)

da kommt mir grad die galle hoch ... nem kind das rad klauen


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2012)

SO... spontane feierabendrunde, nußloch -> stuhl -> gaiberg -> 3e -> nußloch

abfahrt so gefühlte 17.30 uhr

wer will hebt die hand


----------



## Dddakk (29. August 2012)

19 Uhr ab der Shell-Tanke trifft sich ein Rudel, aber ohne mich..

Ich muss mich schonen für das Bergrennen am Samstag.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2012)

bergrennen samstag wo?

19 uhr is zu spät für mich ... 4.30 arbeitsbeginn morgen


----------



## Dddakk (29. August 2012)

Na DAS Rennen: KKC


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2012)

ah cool 

ich dacht schon was in mtb richtung und vieleicht auch noch in der nähe


----------



## Dddakk (29. August 2012)

das ist Bergradfahren, und das ist in der Nähe.

7/450 auf nem Klapprad das älter ist wie/als ich.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S6TmuLoxkQ"]Trailer zum Kalmit Klapprad Cup 2007      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2012)

ha ha wie geil... hab kkc bergrennen gegoogelt und hab ein autobergrennen gefunden  ...in kernten


----------



## Dddakk (29. August 2012)

..ich bräuchte noch nen Windschattenspender. Haste ein Klappi?
Viele Bekannte von dir sind am Start.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=poOWJbVUc0Y&NR=1


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. August 2012)

ne hab leider kein klapprad 
hab auch schon zur klapprad bahn wm leider keins gefunden das gepasst hätte...


----------



## Dddakk (29. August 2012)

..ich hab noch ein das eigentlich schon fast dem Lomo gehört im Keller. Denke, er würde es dir leihen für Samstag.
Musst aber ein wenig was basteln dran. Stand sicher 20 Jahre in ner Scheune.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vkc8JoJV0k&feature=related"]Landesschau Rheinland-Pfalz - Royal Klapp.mp4      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dddakk (6. September 2012)

Ist das nicht in der Nähe vom Püff? (verdächtig)   

http://www.rnz.de//SliderAufmacher_...eidelberg_Bier_blockiert_den_Kurpfalzring.php


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ist das nicht in der Nähe vom Püff? (verdächtig)
> 
> http://www.rnz.de//SliderAufmacher_...eidelberg_Bier_blockiert_den_Kurpfalzring.php



 Doch das war in Püff Nähe 



Das schöne und leckere Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (6. September 2012)

War ja gar kein richtiges Bier...nur "Heidelberger"...


----------



## guru39 (6. September 2012)

AXO 

fügt mir aber trotZdem Schmerzen zu


----------



## Dddakk (7. September 2012)

Stimmt. "Heidelberger" ist grenzwertig.
Aber wenn man sie da so rumpurzeln sieht...die armen kleinen....den Mutterkästen mit roher Fliehkraft entrissen....


----------



## Dddakk (7. September 2012)

Bitte heute von 15-17 Uhr die Nordseite des Heiligenbergs dezent befahren, sonst hetze ich 10 Schatz suchende Piraten auf euch.  Merci!


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. September 2012)

so... mal ganz kurzfristig... werde morgen sehr früh nach stromberg fahren... wahrscheinlich so ca 6-6.30 uhr abfahrt ... geplante zurück ankunft ca 14.30-15 uhr

falls einer bock hat mitzukommen einfach melden... fahrtkosten belaufen sich auf ein schinken käse sandwich oder tüte chips


----------



## Joshua60 (7. September 2012)

Schade, habe schon ein Bikedate in Hinterweidenthal.


----------



## Festerfeast (7. September 2012)

zu früh


----------



## rmfausi (7. September 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Schade, habe schon ein Bikedate in Hinterweidenthal.



Mit wem ? Wenn man fragen darf? 

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Bis morgen ...


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. September 2012)

alla gut ... wirds ein solotrip  ... jedem viel spass beim biken .. .egal wo


----------



## Dddakk (8. September 2012)

Entgiften:

SA, 21:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stunden schnelle Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (8. September 2012)

Schade, bin in St. Louis Tropez, würde mir vermutlich gut tun.....


----------



## lomo (8. September 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Entgiften:
> 
> SA, 21:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stunden schnelle Wege.



War's so schlimm?


----------



## Dddakk (9. September 2012)

Jetzt ist wieder gut, habe ordentlich abgeatmet. Und, du könntest ja auch mal gackern wenn bei dir Kaisertafel/Stadtfest.... ist.

Und darum heute gleich nochmal:
Abfahrt: 19 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Dämmerungsride.


Beja: Warum in die Ferne schweifen....?
Habe hier gerade nen alten Stadtplan von Ngd von ca. 1950 entdeckt. Da sind Trails drauf....die müssen wir mal suchen gehen.


----------



## Joshua60 (9. September 2012)

Du hast hoffentlich das Trailpediküre-Set dabei, so wie wir letztens:




Schlangentrailblockade von JoshuaXo auf Flickr




Schlangentrailpediküre von JoshuaXo auf Flickr




Schlangentrailräumkommando von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## rmfausi (9. September 2012)

Die Bilder sind gut geworden, vbausnu. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (10. September 2012)

..ich hätte eher ne Saufeder gebraucht..


----------



## Joshua60 (10. September 2012)

UUUHHH!!!! Wieviele warens denn?


----------



## Dddakk (10. September 2012)

4-5. Völlig relaxt beim Schlammbad.


----------



## lomo (10. September 2012)

Haste dich dazu gesellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (11. September 2012)

Die Versuchung war schon groß, die sahen sehr zufrieden aus. Ich zeige dir heute das SSPA.
Abfahrt: Verschoben auf 20.30 Uhr an der Tiefburg. Sauensuhlen suchen.

Und, eben frisch für die Freunde der Asphaltlomographie:







"Trail- und Norsschohr-Zerstörer am Werk" auf "Kahler Kojak"


----------



## Dddakk (13. September 2012)

Sonne, Hitze..ab aufs Bike wenn es kühler wird.

Start: 20.30 ab Tiefburg. Sauen blenden.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. September 2012)

ich starte morgen mit nem kollegen um 8.15 ab nußloch auf den ks ... geplant ca 50/1000


----------



## Joshua60 (14. September 2012)

2 Geburtstagsfeiern am WE, also bikefrei
Aber heute zum pumpen kann ich hoffentlich rechtzeitig Feierabend machen


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. September 2012)

bin morgen mittag auch auf burzelfeier von schwesterchen ... so what


----------



## Dddakk (18. September 2012)

So, um 15 Uhr sind 8 Stunden voll, also ab aufs Bike.

15.30 Uhr ab Tiefburg in Hendesse. Schöne, kniffelige Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. September 2012)

Samstag, geschlossene Pilgergruppe, 90km + , weit in den Westen.

Festerfeast, nächste Woche zeig ich dir die Umgehung.


----------



## Festerfeast (21. September 2012)

Ich bin die komplette nächste Woche nicht da


----------



## donnersberger (25. September 2012)

Samstag irgendwann zw. 10-15 Uhr hätte ich Zeit und Bock eine Reha-MTB-Tour zu fahren (nicht schnell, nicht weit, nicht steil). Lochnuss zum Könich-Hocker und zurück, oder so ähnlich. Ist jemand dabei? Tandems?


----------



## Joshua60 (25. September 2012)

Tandems: frag mal den Schriftführer von HD-Freeride oder Franz, der hat auch einz. Ich kann leider nicht, weil ich tanzen üben muss in Kroatien


----------



## lomo (25. September 2012)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> ..., weil ich tanzen üben muss in Kroatien



Abenteuerreise?


----------



## Joshua60 (25. September 2012)

Ich tanze wohl besser, als ich bergauf fahre. Von daher hält sich das Abenteuer in Grenzen. Schön wirds allemal...


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. September 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Samstag irgendwann zw. 10-15 Uhr hätte ich Zeit und Bock eine Reha-MTB-Tour zu fahren (nicht schnell, nicht weit, nicht steil). Lochnuss zum Könich-Hocker und zurück, oder so ähnlich. Ist jemand dabei? Tandems?



Schade sind schon in stromberg odda beerfelden sonst wäre ich gerne mal wieder mit dir gefahren ...


----------



## Dddakk (26. September 2012)

@ Döner: Samstag um die Zeit geht nicht.

Aber heute,
Der Regen traut sich wohl nicht über den Rhein:
Mittwoch, 20 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stunden Staub aufwirbeln.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2012)

samstag oberhalb der schauenburg sind uns ein rudel (12 groß und klein) über den weg gelaufen ... noch nie so viele schwarzkittel auf einmal gesehen


----------



## Dddakk (26. September 2012)

welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2012)

wird so 7.45 - 8.00 uhr gewesen sein denk ich


----------



## Dddakk (26. September 2012)

Ich nehme an so früh am Morgen liefen sie abwärts?

..ich gebs weiter, wenn es dir recht ist...


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. September 2012)

ja genau kamen von oben ... wir hielten an um sie net unbedingt auf uns aufmerksam zu machen ... plötzlich hielten die auch an mitten auf dem forstweg  hab dann schon kurz gedacht : "ups un nu?" ... sind dann aber weiter abwärts 

kannst weitergeben... aber an wen und wozu wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## donnersberger (26. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wird so 7.45 - 8.00 uhr gewesen sein denk ich



Soso Familie Piggi auf dem Weg zur Schule


----------



## Dddakk (27. September 2012)

..an die die für legger Wildschwein-Gulasch sorgen!

Die Sauen halten oft kurz an, mustern und zeigen "Präsenz", evtl. ein Schnauben, dann als Biker erkannt, sehen sie keine Gefahr. Nur Vorsicht falls man nen Hund dabei hat, den gehen sie an.   Oink!


----------



## Dddakk (28. September 2012)

So ein schönes Wetter!
2 Stunden Biken ab 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. September 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ja genau kamen von oben ... wir hielten an um sie net unbedingt auf uns aufmerksam zu machen ... plötzlich hielten die auch an mitten auf dem forstweg  hab dann schon kurz gedacht : "ups un nu?" ... sind dann aber weiter abwärts



Taugt auch für Radfahrer:

http://www.achim-achilles.de/laufthemen/aus-aller-welt/2030-neun-dinge-ueber-wildschweine-die-jeder-laeufer-wissen-muss.html


----------



## Slide9 (28. September 2012)

Toll, der Artikel fängt ja ganz beruhigend an und am Schluss sind die Beaster auch noch Fleichfresser mit Rasierblatt scharfen Zähnen....etwa Haie?


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. September 2012)

wie geil ... haarige wald haie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (29. September 2012)

Jetzt reichts! 
 Gestern haben wir nur 10% der sonst üblichen Menge der Weintrauben geerntet. 
Die Viecher reißen sogar seltenste Reben in antiken Weinbergen um. 

Kein Respkt vor gar niggs! Sicher so Halbwüchsige!  

Und die Sonntagsjäger (und nur die) kriegen es nicht gebacken. Angeblich sind nun sogar die Waldbesucher schuld. Früher vertrieben sie die Sauen, nun "schützen" sie sie durch ihre Anwesenheit, weil der Jäger nicht frei schießen kann.  

Ich besorg mir jetzt ne Saufeder. Und dann wird sie quieken, die Sau!


----------



## donnersberger (29. September 2012)

Do wädd die Wudzz geschlachdd...


----------



## donnersberger (29. September 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Samstag irgendwann zw. 10-15 Uhr hätte ich Zeit und Bock eine Reha-MTB-Tour zu fahren (nicht schnell, nicht weit, nicht steil). Lochnuss zum Könich-Hocker und zurück, oder so ähnlich. Ist jemand dabei? Tandems?



War heute zum KS rauf und zurück, 750 HM, paar schöne Trails runtergedönert   bin also wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## Dddakk (29. September 2012)

Döner is back!
Auf zur Sauhatz! Dann gibts Karusellfleisch!


----------



## Dddakk (30. September 2012)

Heute in Dossenheim: Artisten!

http://bikemaniax.de/


----------



## donnersberger (30. September 2012)

Warst du dort?
Ich hätt's gerne gesehen, konnte aber heute nicht :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (30. September 2012)

Ja, beeindruckend. Süd-Deutsche-Meisterschaften. 
Übrigens jeden Samstag ab 15 Uhr freies Training, da darf man mal Hinterrad-versetzen "üben".


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Oktober 2012)

Bin wieder da


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Oktober 2012)

du warst weg ???


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Oktober 2012)

Fährt jemand morgen?


----------



## Dddakk (1. Oktober 2012)

ich!  Wann?


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Oktober 2012)

Hab den ganzen Tag Zeit


----------



## Dddakk (1. Oktober 2012)

ich sms dich an wenn es bei mir passt.


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Dddakk (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auf den den ersten FullgeFaceten-Pedelecer gespannt.  

http://www.rnz.de//RNZMagazinLebens...1001110058_102899860_Antritt_und_Wirkung_.php


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Oktober 2012)

na da war Nicolai schneller:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (1. Oktober 2012)

Nicolai auch? ...röschel....   muss ich mal beim Guru anschauen ..


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Oktober 2012)

Als Nicolai im August aufm KS war, hätteste das sogar fahren können


----------



## BejayMTB (1. Oktober 2012)

Das sah aber klassen besser aus, mehr so Todesstern-Design.....


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Oktober 2012)

schwarz elox mit grünen Hope Teilen


----------



## Dddakk (1. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch ein alter Hut:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-INAHrEqrY&feature=related"]Segway Rally Off-Road Racing with the AE:On team - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (1. Oktober 2012)

Zu jung, zu schick und ungeschützt: Die Zielgruppe des Elektrorades ist eine andere, als das Foto suggeriert


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2012)

Kliggies am Stöggelschuh?    


Schießende Maulwürfe   http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/rp/-/id=1682/nid=1682/did=10392308/pbujcr/index.html


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Kliggies am Stöggelschuh?



Geht auch mit Flip-Flops






Apropos, nicht schön aber ...


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2012)

Heute, 15 Uhr, ab Tiefburg. Ab nach Norden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (2. Oktober 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Geht auch mit Flip-Flops


----------



## donnersberger (2. Oktober 2012)

radelt jemand von Euch morgen Vormittag/Mittag/früher Nachmittag zum KS hoch?


----------



## Dddakk (2. Oktober 2012)

Nein. Fliesen kleben ist angesagt. Evtl. noch etwas Ponyhof. 

Aber: heute haben wir ne Abkürzung entdeckt, die war so gut, das wir am Ende wieder am Startpunkt rauskamen, ohne ein Stück doppelt zu fahren.


----------



## Slide9 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich hätte Lust morgen zu fahren. Könnte so 16-16:30 starten. Von wo und wo hin keine Ahnung. Mach ein Vorschlag.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## donnersberger (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi Thorsten! 
Schade paßt leider nicht, will 17 Uhr wieder zurück sein, dachte so an spät. 14 Uhr starten..


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Oktober 2012)

Das wäre wohl auch so meine Zeiten, aber ich komme galt aus der Neckargemünder Richtung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slide9 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi BejayMTB,

meinst du 16-16:30. Wir währen (momentan) zu zweit und könnte uns was am WS gut vorstellen. Ich müsste allerdings nach Navi fahren da ich mich nix auskenne. War mal mit "dddakk" und "lomo" unterwegs aber kenne den wald nicht  (Finde allerdings die Burg in HSH.)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Oktober 2012)

Ne, meinte eher die "Frühschicht", sorry. Aber WS kannst Du fast nichts falsch machen 
Ich mach mich jetzt gleich auf den Weg, bissel Kurven fahren zwischen Ngd und HD....


----------



## Slide9 (3. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spass und bis zum nächsten mal.


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## donnersberger (5. Oktober 2012)

Schää war's 
Umweg über Ngd trau ich mir derzeit noch nicht zu, aber die Zeit, die ich zum KS hoch und runter brauche  nimmt mehr und mehr ab...


----------



## BejayMTB (5. Oktober 2012)

Gerade auf nem sehr anspruchsvollen Trail angekommen...


----------



## Dddakk (5. Oktober 2012)

Der Anstieg zur Bavaria soll über 35% haben!  (und wird später am Tag immer steiler)


----------



## rmfausi (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde gerne am Sonntag die Gegend um Waldhilsbach bis evtl. Bammental unter die Stollen nehmen (Königsstuhlrückseite). Ist einer der hier anwesenden in dem Bereich vielleicht ortskundig und möchte mich begleiten?

Über positive Antworten würde ich mich freuen, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## lionceau (5. Oktober 2012)

hallo!

Kurze Frage weil ich gerade widersprüchliche Info dazu gefunden habe:

Dieser Fahrrad-Flohmarkt in der Bergheimerstraße in Heidelberg findet diesen Samstag statt? Habe gerade noch eine andere Info dazu gefunden die besagt, dass der jeden zweiten Samstag stattfindet. Weiß da jemand mehr drüber?


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Oktober 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne am Sonntag die Gegend um Waldhilsbach bis evtl. Bammental unter die Stollen nehmen (Königsstuhlrückseite). Ist einer der hier anwesenden in dem Bereich vielleicht ortskundig und möchte mich begleiten?
> 
> Über positive Antworten würde ich mich freuen, Gruß rmfausi.



also ortskundig bin ich net aber fahen will ich morgen auch ... so ab ca 11.30 uhr , wie isses bei dir mit uhrzeit?
können auch GERNE auf dem vorderen ks rumturnen oder sonstwo in der richtung


----------



## BejayMTB (6. Oktober 2012)

Bin "leider" nicht da, aber viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (6. Oktober 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> also ortskundig bin ich net aber fahen will ich morgen auch ... so ab ca 11.30 uhr , wie isses bei dir mit uhrzeit?
> können auch GERNE auf dem vorderen ks rumturnen oder sonstwo in der richtung



Hey Thorsten,
wie wärs um/ab 11.30 Uhr anner Shell Tanke? Ich fahre morgen Fully (Huber Buchsen testen) .

Gruß Rainer


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Oktober 2012)

alles klaro... bin dann 11.30 anner tanke, oder lass uns besser oben am parkplatz treffen dann muß ich net extra runter fahren 
... aber nur wenns net hund und katz regnet  ...bissi is ja ok aber sinflut brauch ich net 
also morgen nochmal wetter peilen und 10.30 hier laut geben 

achja,ob ich hart oder weich fahr weis ich noch net, aber über die buchsen darfst mir gerne was erzählen


----------



## rmfausi (7. Oktober 2012)

@HeavyBiker : Du hast PN.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Oktober 2012)

so... morgen nächste ausfahrt, 100%ig  
ab etwa 15-15.30 von nußloch aus den stuhl hoch ... wetter soll trocken bleiben !
wer sich berufen fühlt immer her


----------



## Dddakk (7. Oktober 2012)

Jaja, schön trainieren!

Übrigens, es geht los:
bike-pfalz.de    (300 von 550 sind weg, am ersten Tag)


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Oktober 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa schnell schnell 

edith sagt : ANMELDUNG ERLEDIGT


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2012)

GB 13 ist voll.

Naja, dann fahr ich eben

heute, Mittwoch, 20.45 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
Naidraid.

Ach, und falls es jemand noch nicht weiß: http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/
Nächsten Samstag.
*Strecken:* Korrigiert!
Marathon:          
110 km mit 2.100 Hm 
84 km mit 1.480 Hm
65 km mit 990 Hm 
kurz & knackig: 45 km mit 800 Hm 
kids-trail: 25 km mit 360 Hm


----------



## Joshua60 (10. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> GB 13 ist voll.[...]
> Ach, und falls es jemand noch nicht weiß: http://www.wasgau-mtb-marathon.de/
> Nächsten Samstag.[...]


 ist erste große Vorbereitungstour für den GB13


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2012)

Gut! Mit Stalker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ei genau der hats doch am meisten nötig


----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2012)

..obwohl er ja immer im Windschatten fährt..


----------



## BejayMTB (15. Oktober 2012)

Donnerstag soll schön werden, jemand Lust auf ein Bissel Buckel hoch, Buckel runter? Nachmittags? Oder so?


----------



## Dddakk (17. Oktober 2012)

17°. Sonne.
Biken, heute, 15:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg.

Donnerstag evtl. auch.


----------



## BejayMTB (18. Oktober 2012)

Fährst du? Würde mich anschließen


----------



## Dddakk (18. Oktober 2012)

klappt heute nicht...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (18. Oktober 2012)

Schade, hatte ich


----------



## Dddakk (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ich gestern auch. ist ja gerade herrlich da oben.
Evtl. Freitag wieder.


----------



## BejayMTB (19. Oktober 2012)

Und? Fährst Du? Plane gerade den Feierabend


----------



## Dddakk (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja. Zeitfenster 14.45 Uhr bis 16.45 Uhr oder 21-23 Uhr  (warm genug ist es ja)


----------



## BejayMTB (19. Oktober 2012)

Im ersten Fenster könnte ich. Also, 15:00h würde ich schaffen.


----------



## Dddakk (19. Oktober 2012)

Wo? Wollen wir uns auf dem Parkplatz "Langer Kirschbaum" treffen? So gegen 15.30 Uhr?


----------



## BejayMTB (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme aus Richtung eppelheim.... Eher hd irgendwo?


----------



## Dddakk (21. Oktober 2012)

So, auf ein Neues!

Und weil am Tag die Farben des Waldes eh nur ablenken..

Nightride.  21 Uhr, ab Tiefburg.


----------



## Dddakk (22. Oktober 2012)

7 neue Tour de France-Sieger?

1999: Alex Zülle (Schweiz) 
2000: Jan Ullrich (Deutschland) 
2001: Jan Ullrich (Deutschland) 
2002: Joseba Beloki (Spanien) 
2003: Jan Ullrich (Deutschland) 
2004: Andreas Klöden (Deutschland) 
2005:  Ivan Basso (Italien)

Oder?


----------



## Joshua60 (22. Oktober 2012)

http://www.blick.ch/sport/rad/alle-haben-doping-dreck-am-stecken-id2009864.html

So ist das halt im Spritzensport...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. Oktober 2012)

Heute LX.

Und, falls jemand nen prähistorischen Dackelschneider sucht:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/170929238975?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Houschter (24. Oktober 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heute LX.


----------



## Dddakk (26. Oktober 2012)

http://www.toscana2013.it/?page=12

man beachte das Maskottchen...


und zu erwartende Varianten:


----------



## Dddakk (2. November 2012)

Samstag, 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg in Handschuhsheim.  2,5 Stunden Räder einsauen bei den Sauen. Nach 1,5 Stunden kurze Einkehr.

Guter Seiten-Gripp nötig.


----------



## Dddakk (8. November 2012)

Tipp zur Kalorienaufnahme nach/vor ner Tour:
Samstag, Schlachtefest-Buffet auf dem WS, 15-17 Uhr.  10 â¬ All you can reinstopf. Reservierung nÃ¶tig.
http://zum-weissen-stein.eu/

..burps...


----------



## Festerfeast (8. November 2012)

näää..aber wie wäre es mit einer Tour morgen?


----------



## Dddakk (8. November 2012)

Könnte klappen.

..deine Zeitfenster?


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. November 2012)

oh... morgen biken... mal lauschen wann


----------



## Festerfeast (8. November 2012)

Am späten Nachmittag bzw. Abends muss ich wieder zu Hause sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (8. November 2012)

Ich wäre morgen auch so um 10.00Uhr unterwegs, Richtung WS und dann mal sehen. Den einen oder anderen Platz zum Mitfahren hätte ich auch noch frei. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (8. November 2012)

10Uhr hört sich doch gut an

HeavyBiker? Dddakk?


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. November 2012)

schade da bin ich noch am arbeiten.... werd wohl um 15 uhr von hier aus auf den KS starten


----------



## rmfausi (9. November 2012)

@Festerfeast

Ich werde hier so um 9.45 Uhr losfahren und werde dann um 11.00Uhr oben am Turm sein. Vielleicht sieht man sich oben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (9. November 2012)

Abfahrt 14.30 Uhr auf der Brücke am S-Bahnhof Heidelberg-Süd, nähe Shell-Tanke.
Nuff uf de KS zum sonnenbaden (dort evtl den Heavy treffen)..


----------



## BejayMTB (9. November 2012)

Oh mann, 2,5 Wochen erkältet und heute endlich mal wieder Feierabendrunde über den KS und im Schein der China-Lampe wieder runter. Scheee wars.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (9. November 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Abfahrt 14.30 Uhr auf der Brücke am S-Bahnhof Heidelberg-Süd, nähe Shell-Tanke.
> Nuff uf de KS zum sonnenbaden (dort evtl den Heavy treffen)..



schade  bin leider erst um 15.20 losgekommen und ca 16.30 oben gewesen... wann warst du da?


----------



## rmfausi (9. November 2012)

Ist wer morgen unterwegs? Bin noch unschlüssig, brauche aber legale Punkte im Winterpokal. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. November 2012)

ich werd unterwegs sein ... aber ganz früh vorm regen


----------



## BejayMTB (9. November 2012)

Wenn Wetter halbwegs passt 13:30 ab Heidelbike


----------



## rmfausi (9. November 2012)

@_HeavyBiker_
Dein ganz früh ist doch wieder 6.00 auf dem KS. 
 @BejayMTB
13.30 Uhr ist mir eigentlich zu spät. 

Ich habe eher an 10.00 Uhr gedacht. Erst mal sehn wie das Wetter morgen
wird.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Festerfeast (9. November 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> schade  bin leider erst um 15.20 losgekommen und ca 16.30 oben gewesen... wann warst du da?



Wir waren so um 15:45Uhr oben auf der Aussichtsplattform


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. November 2012)

ha ha ... irgendwie war jeder oben aber alle zu unterschiedlichen zeiten


----------



## Dddakk (9. November 2012)

..wir sollten da oben so ne Art Schwarzes Brett einrichten..  "Ich war hier, um ...."  

Wir haben ne Viertel-Stunde auf dich gewartet und dann ne hübsche Bikerin dir zurück gelassen. Haste sie noch getroffen?

@ Beja:  das Ding blinkt und läuft , das neue ist immer noch nicht da


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. November 2012)

war das so ne blonde mit langen haaren und weißem helm/blaue jacke? ... so eine kam mir
entgegen alss wir den letzten steinigen weg links der bergbahn hoch eierten


----------



## BejayMTB (9. November 2012)

Kein Stress, reißt kein nennenswertes Loch in mein Hardware Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (9. November 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ha ha ... irgendwie war jeder oben aber alle zu unterschiedlichen zeiten



wie schon am Mittwoch!


----------



## Dddakk (10. November 2012)

@Heavy
nein, die war eher dunkel mit braunem Zopf und schwarzem Helm.


----------



## Dddakk (11. November 2012)

Auch wenn es einem da leicht schwindelig wird...
Bei Crosser-Rennen dürfen in der Hobby- und Jedermann-Klasse auch MTBs benutzt werden. z.B. an diesem WE in MA und Lorsch.
http://www.lorsch.info/city-cross-cup/2012/strecke.php?navid=18
http://www.rrc-endspurt.de/
und bald in Bensheim: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w2LTawHUYsk#!
http://ssg-radsport.de/


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2012)

gibts auch irgendwo nochn cc/xc rennen in der gegend? ... hätt ich nochmal lust drauf
zum saisonende 

btw: .... hab noch par bilder vom kürzlichen urlaub 

tour auf den feldberg kurz vorm gipfel letzte woche





panorama vom feldberg gipfel aus





ein tag später und ca 500hm weiter unten , tour mit junior auf den feldberg


----------



## BejayMTB (12. November 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> gibts auch irgendwo nochn cc/xc rennen in der gegend? ... hätt ich nochmal lust drauf
> zum saisonende



Weißwurstrennen in Kühlsheim Anfang Dezember


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2012)

aaaa mist , an dem tag hat frauchen burzeltag... das geht mal garnicht


----------



## BejayMTB (12. November 2012)

Schenk ihr einen Überraschungswellnesstag und los geht's 

Den Bildern nach müsste es eigentlich was für Dich sein....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10053960#post10053960


----------



## Dddakk (12. November 2012)

@ HB:  Feldberg, der fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung. Schön Bilder!
Dein Kleiner wird dich wohl in 5 Jahren am Berg stehen lassen.  

Weißwurst. Ja, kurz aber schön, und lustige Leute. Ich war erst 1x dort. Es soll aber Stammgäste hier aus der Region geben.


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. November 2012)

sooo.... für sonntag mal ne tour ins auge gefasst 

also abfahrt CA. 11.30 bis 12 uhr in dossenheim auf den ws dann über schauburg zur strahlburg wieder hoch zum ws und runter nach dossenheim ("dh" strecke)

@3d

feldberg macht echt laune und ja mein junior beweist immer mehr biss  (hilfe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilDevil (15. November 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> gibts auch irgendwo nochn cc/xc rennen in der gegend? ... hätt ich nochmal lust drauf
> zum saisonende


Könnte etwas weiter weg sein und ich habe keine Ahnung, inwiefern das empfehlenswert ist, aber dennoch:
Am 17.11. ist in Bann (bei Landstuhl) ein Cross-Rennen - zwar primär für Cyclocrosser, aber MTB "dürfen" auch beim Hobby-Rennen mitfahren
http://www.rv-bann.de/cms/

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. November 2012)

danke aber leider etwas zu kurzfristig


----------



## BejayMTB (16. November 2012)

Dir kann man's recht machen....


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. November 2012)

bin ja normal sehr spontan aber 2 tage.... außerdem hab ich telefon bereitschaft leider 
aber dei hoffung stirbt zuletzt und sonntag is ja auch ne schöne tour geplant 
trotzdem danke für die bemühungen mir ne veranstalltung vorzuschlagen


----------



## EvilDevil (16. November 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> bin ja normal sehr spontan aber 2 tage.... außerdem hab ich telefon bereitschaft leider
> aber dei hoffung stirbt zuletzt und sonntag is ja auch ne schöne tour geplant
> trotzdem danke für die bemühungen mir ne veranstalltung vorzuschlagen


Ui... 2 Tage sind zu spontan? Bei mir läuft das eher so nach dem Motto:
 "Na, was machst du später? Bock auf biken?" 
Ich glaub, das "spontan" für irgendwas entscheiden stirbt, wenn man beim Gäsbockmarathon teilnimmt 
Dir natürlich trotzdem viel Spaß bei deiner Tour 
Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## Dddakk (16. November 2012)

Da oben am Berg schimmerts blau durch.

Ab auf den Berg: WS
Abfahrt 16.30 Uhr ab Tiefburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2012)

..und weils so schön sonnig ist:
15.30 Uhr ab Handschuhsheim, Ende Mühltalstraße/Spielplatzparkplatz.
Sonnencreme nicht vergessen.


----------



## Festerfeast (17. November 2012)

Ich kann erst nächste Woche wieder


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. November 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..und weils so schön sonnig ist:
> 15.30 Uhr ab Handschuhsheim, Ende Mühltalstraße/Spielplatzparkplatz.
> Sonnencreme nicht vergessen.



habs gesehen 
war schon heut morgen unterwegs... dossenheim-ws-öb-strahlenburg-ws-dossenheim  
die hälfte davon bei blauem himmel und sonnenschein -> einfach nur geil


----------



## donnersberger (17. November 2012)

War heute mal wieder auf'm KS. Mit dem Tandemfahrer ohne Tandem ;-) Neblig aber schön


----------



## BejayMTB (17. November 2012)

War auch oben. Hatte mal wieder was von Völkerwanderung


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. November 2012)

deshalb war ich in der früh am WS ... viel ruhiger und dadurch geiler zu fahren


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2012)

Hier was himmlisch, habe Sonnenbrand auf der Nase..... 

Morgen mehr!


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. November 2012)

da  ich morgen  schon wieder das doofe geschäfts handy hab werd ich mich leider wohl nur kurzfristig am KS rumtreiben...


----------



## Joshua60 (18. November 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder auf'm KS. Mit dem Tandemfahrer ohne Tandem ;-) Neblig aber schön



34/843 und usselige 2°C, aber schön wars, wenn auch schön dunkel zum Schluß 



Sonne verpasst von JoshuaXo auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (18. November 2012)

Sunset-Ride.
16.45 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Das könnte Dunkel-Violett am Himmel werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (18. November 2012)

Du immer mit den kurzfristigen Sachen... Ich dachte Du machst heute was längeres? Jetzt bin ich gerade zurück von meiner Tour... Meh


----------



## Dddakk (18. November 2012)

Stimmt, war eigentlich was Langes geplant (56/1400), leider ist die "Zielperson" schwer erkrankt.
Und der Mara nächsten Samstag ist gecanceled. Erzähl ich dir mal in Ruhe

So wurden es nur 28/800. War aber auch schön, wenn auch nur blass-orange.


----------



## BejayMTB (18. November 2012)

Da hatte ich ein bissel mehr, aber was viel wichtiger ist:
Alle Heiligenberg Trail Fahrer: Da geht mal gar nichts, Forstarbeiten, überall Baumstämme, Astwerk, etc.. fahrt vorerst woanders lang.


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. November 2012)

besser den berg hinten runter richtung dossenheim, schriesheim... macht eh mehr spass


----------



## BejayMTB (18. November 2012)

Hätte ich gemacht, wenn ichs vorher gewusst hätte.....


----------



## Dddakk (18. November 2012)

Ja, wird auch noch dauern, da die Fäller da nur ganz sachte arbeiten dürfen. Der Denkmalschutz ist an dem Berg sehr sensibel.

Sonntags am HB Trails? Du bist ja mutig!


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. November 2012)

heut abend ca 19 uhr zum nachtschatten ride... sonst noch jemand lust oder unterwegs?


----------



## Dddakk (19. November 2012)

Ich muss früher:
Abfahrt 15.30 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
Das Wetter ist ja der Hammer!


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. November 2012)

sorry mein zeitplan hat sich soeben geändert... ich fahr gleich los weil ich heut nacht wieder in die firma muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (22. November 2012)

30 Sauen weniger auf dem KS


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. November 2012)

30??? wow


----------



## Dddakk (22. November 2012)

Ja, am KS hat es eben Jäger die ihr Revier kennen. Das war ne Drückjagd mit 50 Jägern.
Am HB bis Dossene ist dies wohl leider nicht so.


----------



## rmfausi (22. November 2012)

Meins lebt noch. 

Ich möchte am Sonntag wieder mit ihm in den Wald, fährt jemand mit?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## XxsolutionxX (25. November 2012)

Wie alt seid ihr denn so? Bzw darf ich mit meinen 15 Jahren bei euch mitfahren. Wäre halt blöd wenn niemand da ist der ungefähr in meinem alter ist


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. November 2012)

ungefähr doppelt so alt würd ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (25. November 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ungefähr doppelt so alt würd ich sagen


Was hab' ich ein Glück, dass ich nicht im Odenwald wohne, sonst müsste ich mich jetzt outen .


----------



## Joshua60 (25. November 2012)

Wenn auch nur als Zugereister, muss ich dann sagen, über 3mal so alt


----------



## MoneSi (25. November 2012)

Ich habe ja die Tage einen, wie ich finde, passenden Spruch gehört (von einem Mann!): 

"Männer werden 7, danach wachsen sie nur noch!"



Also ist das Alter doch eh egal!


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. November 2012)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Ich habe ja die Tage einen, wie ich finde, passenden Spruch gehört (von einem Mann!):
> 
> "Männer werden 7, danach wachsen sie nur noch!"
> 
> ...



hahaha... der is gut  ... irgendwie fühl ich mich ertappt 

und nun noch zu allemeinen belustigung ein schüttelcam video


----------



## Dddakk (26. November 2012)

MoneSi kennt uns ganz gut....

 @XSSoltuionsX :    so ganz junge Biker findest du eher auch beim HD-Freeride e.V.


----------



## Festerfeast (28. November 2012)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2012)

Leider nein. Kriegst aber Kaffee & Kuchen wenn du hier vorbei kommst. (Melde dich aber ne Stunde vorher per SMS an)
 @Heavy:  schönes Wackelvideo!  

Verdammt rutschig die Felsen und Wurzeln da oben z.Zt.


----------



## Festerfeast (28. November 2012)

Darf ich für Kaffe&Kuchen auch ohne MTB vorbeikommen?^^

Ich geh dann heute wohl einfach nur joggen.


----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2012)

Ja, aber nur wenn du mindestens 200HM joggst.  

Der Regen dürfte gegen 15 Uhr aufhören. Also um 4 gibt K&K.
 @_MoneSi_:  "..danach wachsen sie nur noch.."    Gestern hast du (uns) gefehlt. Bilder folgen, aber per Mail.


----------



## Festerfeast (28. November 2012)

uff...20Hm könnte ich schaffen auf den Feldern zwischen Kirchheim und Sandhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (28. November 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @_MoneSi_: "..danach wachsen sie nur noch.." Gestern hast du (uns) gefehlt. Bilder folgen, aber per Mail.


 
Bin gespannt...


----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2012)

Wenn die Frösche das sagen, muss das stimmen:

Freitag, 15 Uhr, Schneesuchtrupp. Ab Tiefburg möglichst hoch.


----------



## Festerfeast (29. November 2012)

Ich komm mit..bis 18Uhr hab ich Zeit


----------



## Festerfeast (30. November 2012)

Das Wetter ist gerade so gut...sollen wir den Start etwas nach vorne verschieben?


----------



## Dddakk (30. November 2012)

http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=8aaaaf00-3a07-11e2-9edb-0026b975f2e6

ab 38:45....   hübsch, die Berge.



Und, leichter Schneeflaum ab 480HM hier hinterm Haus.


----------



## Joshua60 (30. November 2012)

hübsch, hübsch, die BikeBergsteigerIN


----------



## Dddakk (1. Dezember 2012)

Das Wetter ist einfach zu schön....ein schnelle Tour:
12 Uhr ab Apotheke neben der Tiefburg.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2012)

ich war schon ....hihihi 

los mach hin, is total geil drausen


----------



## Dddakk (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja, war 1,5 Stunden oben. Superschön!

Aber jetzt noch ein wenig arbeiten: Heute ist ein Muckibude-Preopening-Kickoff-Dingens in HD, da muss ich noch was hinbasteln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (2. Dezember 2012)

Komisches Zeugs da draußen:

Nightride: 20:30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. So weit die Stollen greifen.


----------



## BejayMTB (2. Dezember 2012)

Bilder bitte! Ich werde morgen mal sehen, ob noch was liegen geblieben ist...


----------



## Dddakk (2. Dezember 2012)

Hier unten sind es 8cm, oben erwarte ich bis zu 15.
Ich versuche mal zu knipsen.


----------



## Festerfeast (2. Dezember 2012)

jeah...da komm ich doch glatt mit 

Mit der Stadtschlampe machts draußen leider nicht so viel Spaß 
 @Dddakk: hast du irgendwas mit klaren Gläsern für mich?


----------



## Dddakk (2. Dezember 2012)

Super! Mach deine Klebrigen Kurts drauf. Das wird rutschig!

Klare Gläser, ich schau mal, denke aber eher nicht.


----------



## Dddakk (3. Dezember 2012)

..ein Bäumchem von seiner Last befreit:








1x zu lange den Sauen nachgeschaut:







frisch gepudert:







romantisches Innehalten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (3. Dezember 2012)

...und der horizont...​


----------



## Dddakk (3. Dezember 2012)

..gabs keinen...







(..das ist die Verfolgergruppe..)


----------



## Quente (3. Dezember 2012)

...geil !!!! Ein badischer horizont...


----------



## Dddakk (3. Dezember 2012)

..nee, hier ist kein Baden, das heißt Kurpfalz.


----------



## lomo (3. Dezember 2012)

Quatsch!
Alles Badenser!!!
Wenn se Lebensfreude, Geselligkeit und Weltoffenheit in Anspruch nehmen wollen, dann sind sie Kur"pfälzer".
Wenn sie aber in Anspruch nehmen, was Besonderes sein zu wollen, dann sind sie auf einmal "Badener", "Heidelberger" oder "Monnemer"

Ironie?


----------



## Dddakk (3. Dezember 2012)

..da iss was Wahres dran.
Da bleib ich besser Pfälzer.  


und...
180-Kilo-Pfälzer:
http://www.rnz.de//Regionalmeldunge...itales_Wildschwein_in_Sektkellerei_erlegt.php


----------



## Dddakk (3. Dezember 2012)

@ quente

Ach so, du meintest die Diskussion im anderen Fred. neenee, lass die mal dischbudieren. Ich mags kurvig, schief und wild.


----------



## freiraum (3. Dezember 2012)

Wachenheim bei Ludwigshafen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße aus Mannheim bei Bad Dürkheim


----------



## Quente (3. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @ quente
> 
> Ach so, du meintest die Diskussion im anderen Fred. neenee, lass die mal dischbudieren. Ich mags kurvig, schief und wild.


 


...lange gedauert, doch badener...

duck und weg


----------



## donnersberger (4. Dezember 2012)

A propos Wildschwein: 
Samstag-Nachmittag hab ich mit Joshua ne Runde gedreht. Plötzlich ist ne Gruppe von ca 6-8 Schwarzkittel aufgetaucht. Sind aber in gutem Abstand an uns vorbei gerauscht. :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (5. Dezember 2012)

..jaja, die Ortsangaben, Regionsnamen, ...,  alles sehr beliebig. Aber das ist den Sauen egal. Die grunzen eh Alt-Mittel-Hoch-Deutsch.


----------



## Dddakk (5. Dezember 2012)

So, immer noch Schnee da oben, und morgen mehr.

Donnerstag, 2 Stündchen einsauen. Zeitfenster: 10-14 und 21-24 Uhr.

Wer dabei?


----------



## Festerfeast (5. Dezember 2012)

10 bis 14 Uhr hört sich gut an


----------



## Dddakk (5. Dezember 2012)

O.K. 11 Uhr ab Hipster-Cafe: http://www.coffeenerd.de/


----------



## Festerfeast (5. Dezember 2012)

Muss man da mit Fixie und Jute Tasche vorfahren?


----------



## BejayMTB (6. Dezember 2012)

Ihr habt Zeit.....


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2012)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Muss man da mit Fixie und Jute Tasche vorfahren?



Fixie reicht und fahren muss man gar nicht können.
Mach es wie die hippen Jungmanager, die schieben ihr Fixie auch ins Büro!


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2012)

@ beja.  Ja, stimmt, ist ne verlängerte Mittagspause, wir haben ja kein Kantine .

Dafür aber heute wieder "Nachtschicht", wie auch gestern. 

Kleider-, Fahrrrad-, Bilderordnung gibts bei mir keine. Höchstens ne Tattoo-Ordnung. Ohne geht ja heute gar niggs mehr. Muss aber vom Business-Hemd verdeckt werden.


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2012)

Der Äthiopische ist selbst bei steilsten Schiebepassagen wohl bekömmlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... steilsten Schiebepassagen ...



Ich habs schon immer gewusst.
Du sollst fahren! Nicht schieben!
Schieben tut man höchstens nen Kinderwagen ...


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2012)

Kinderwagen habe ich genug geschoben in dem Leben.  

Die Schiebepassage hast du im Sommer bei der Erdbeerausfahrt auch geschoben...  
(Bach-Suhlen-Hohlweg-Trail kurz vorm "weißen Kreuz", heute vereist )

Bist du wieder fit? Morgen solls ja wieder schneien.


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2012)

dddakk schrieb:


> _blablabla_ ...
> Bist du wieder fit? ...



nö!


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2012)

..nachts besser zudecken..


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2012)

Hab doch nen Männerschlafsack


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2012)

..was ist das?  (eine links, eine rechts?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (6. Dezember 2012)

sozusagen ein Dreinzelsack


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2012)

Jaja ... lästert ihr nur!


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2012)

Letztes Jahr um diese Zeit haben wir doch ne Radtour gemacht, bei der einer verschütt ging. Mit Finale im AH mit den Mädels.   Hach, das waren noch Zeiten!   

Feierabend. Nacht JohnBoy!


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2012)

Wiederholung?


----------



## Joshua60 (7. Dezember 2012)

Gerne, aber dieses Mal ohne Schleichplattfuß


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2012)

Dafür! 

Wir warten ab bis alle gesund sind und dann...

Diesmal aber keine Verschüttenen, dann gibts eben ne Abkürzung für die Plattfüße.  

Und dann fehlen noch die, die uns durch ihre pure Anwesenheit im AH anspornten in den Graupelschauern nicht aufzugeben, uns förmlich über den Berg zogen.

(es war übrigens der 29.12. 877/44. 1°)


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Dafür!
> 
> Wir warten ab bis alle gesund sind und dann...
> 
> ...



44.1°??? Wow! Aber irgendwie war es mir doch kalt ...
Jep, Nubfnnase in den Griff kriegen und XSi animieren ...


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Dezember 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hab doch nen Männerschla*ff*sack


 

???? husthust ... 

(und schnell wech...)


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ???? husthust ...
> 
> (und schnell wech...)



Das richtige Zitieren will gelernt sein!
Aber da bist du ja in guter Gesellschaft mit Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg, Silvana Koch-Mehrin, ...
Du solltest Politiker werden!


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Dezember 2012)

die haben ja ihre Quellen gar nicht angegeben; ich zitiere mit Quellenangabe  ...

und Politiker ist nichts für mich, da bekommt man nur die Worte im Mund verdreht  
- da bleib ich lieber bei meinen Leisten und mach Tische und Möbel daraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...ich zitiere mit Que*l*enangabe  ...
> ...



Mit was?




radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> und Politiker ist nichts für mich, da bekommt man nur die Worte im Mund verdreht
> ...



Ach ... dann werde doch Jurist!


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Dezember 2012)

wie schauts aus mit schnee night ride heut? so ab ca 20 uhr?


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich war schon auf dem HB, auf 2 Kufen, mit 4 Ungeheuern. Viel Spaß da oben!

Nimm die Nord- und Ostseiten, da staubt es. Unten
 ist oft Eis.


----------



## Dddakk (11. Dezember 2012)

So ein geiles Wetter!

Biken: 16 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Nuff und Nunner und ...  WS und so...


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Dezember 2012)

Bäh. Arbeiten.


----------



## Dddakk (11. Dezember 2012)

bei mir?  

Bin weg bis 18 Uhr.....


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Dezember 2012)

Machen wir morgen, wenn Du nicht grad wieder aufs Rad gehst, wenn ich Feierabend hab.....
Oder ich nehm das Rad mit und wir drehen im Anschluß noch ne Runde


----------



## Dddakk (11. Dezember 2012)

Morgen arbeiten bei mir ist gut. Wegen biken vorher weiß ich nicht vor 15 Uhr.

Aber da oben ist es herrlich!


----------



## Slide9 (11. Dezember 2012)

Welche zwei Biker habe ich den heute am Steinbruch Nussloch so gegen 19:15 getroffen?? Nächstes mal bitte anhalten!

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Dezember 2012)

ich war um ca 11 uhr oben 

und morgen ab 9 uhr mit rainer ws oder ks unsicher machen


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Dezember 2012)

ich werf mich weg ...    

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfuMrxU7v_w"]Liebe GrÃ¼Ãe aus Schriesheim - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dddakk (11. Dezember 2012)

Also nicht nach Schriese fahren.  

Was euch morgen da oben erwartet ab 450HM:







aber auch:






Gerade um den WS sind einige Haupt-Wege mit dem Schneepflug geräumt wegen den Holzfällern. Gut zum hoch radeln, und dann die Virgin-Trails runter.


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. Dezember 2012)

hui ... freu freu freu ... ich glaub ich nehm die knipse mit


----------



## Dddakk (12. Dezember 2012)

Ja, mach das. Es soll ja immer wieder die Sonne rauskommen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2012)

aufem ks siehts lang net so gut/schön aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (12. Dezember 2012)

..ich vermute mal das es im Bereich Wilhelmsfeld/Eichelberg am schönsten ist. Da hat es noch mehr Schnee.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2012)

ohja wilhelmsfeld.... bestimmt gut 
is schon ein par monde her das es mich mit dem bike dahin verschlagen hat...


----------



## Dddakk (12. Dezember 2012)

10 Minuten ab WS.....  zisch!
Jetzt bubu...


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2012)

schnee in hülle und fülle ... doof war nur das glatteis drunter welches das fahren teils unmöglich machte  ... trotdem wars geil
 @Rainer

die nächste runde hot schoki geht auf mich, sorry


----------



## Kelme (12. Dezember 2012)

Ein Männerrad und ein grünes .


----------



## Dddakk (12. Dezember 2012)

Glatteis war bei uns fast keins, wir sind bis auf 20 Meter alles gefahren, Abfahrt nur auf Trails. Aber wir kennen halt das Revier, du Schweizer!  

Das mit dem einen Männerrad verstehe ich nicht, es sind doch beides Hardtails.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2012)

jaja.... komm du mal vorbei, dann siehst du wie das grüne in der ferne immer kleiner wird 

edith sagt... so ists halt mit den zugereisten


----------



## Kelme (12. Dezember 2012)

Insofern hast du recht


----------



## rmfausi (12. Dezember 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ein Männerrad und ein grünes .



Bin leider teilweise gefahren wie ein M..chen. 

Thorsten,
ja ist schon recht, hat wie du schon geschieben hast Spass gemacht.
Bin gerade beim Heparin suchen und der Ellenbogen liegt auch schon auf Eis.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Dezember 2012)

atschn... war die bodenprobe doch mit etwas mehr bums?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (13. Dezember 2012)

HD -2°. WS -4°C.
Ab 19 Uhr wird es regnen auf gefrorenen Boden, sagen die Frösche. ...slidder....


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Dezember 2012)

heut mittag aufem ks 


... also forstwege (zum touren) sind  besser befahrbar als aufem ws der rest is eher doch noch tief  zugeschneit 
heut mittag -5° unten und oben auf der platform -11° 





das bild hier is vom enduro trail neben der DH





und das bild weiter unten auf der DH kurz nach dem ersten weg


----------



## Dddakk (13. Dezember 2012)

Schön!  Ich wollte heute auch nochmal hoch, habs aber zeitlich nicht geschafft.
Jetzt graupelt es und am WE ist die weiße Pracht vermutlich dahin.  

-11°.  Da fahren nur die harten Jungs.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Dezember 2012)

bei uns regnet es im mom und auf dem boden und auf den autos wirds sofort zu eis 
erster kfz dreher schon incl.


----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> heut mittag aufem ks
> 
> 
> ... also forstwege (zum touren) sind  besser befahrbar als aufem ws der rest is eher doch noch tief  zugeschneit
> ...



Wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich das ziemlich schoiße das Du auf unserer Vereinsstrecke, ohne Mitglied zu sein, fährst  

Hätte mir mehr von Dir erwartet.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Dezember 2012)

war ja klar das das kommt... jetzt war ich einmal dieses jahr dort 

naja egal... wenn ich zeit hab komm ich trotzdem mal wieder bei dir im laden vorbei dann schnacken wir wieder ne runde.
reg dich lieber über die auf die dauernd dort fahren und denen es S$&&$ egal ist.
von der sorte treff ich nämlich fast jedes mal oben wenn ich an der platform pause mach...
vor allem die jugendlichen biker lachen über "nur für mitglieder" und finden es sogar 
cool ohne mgschaft zu fahren


----------



## guru39 (13. Dezember 2012)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> reg dich lieber über die auf die dauernd dort fahren und denen es S$&&$ egal ist.



Wer sagt das ich mich aufrege?


Im Grunde meinte ich ja das!



guru39 schrieb:


> Hätte mir mehr von *Dir* erwartet.



und nicht das Du auch noch als Beispiel für die dienst


----------



## Dddakk (15. Dezember 2012)

Der Heavy konnte doch bei dem Tiefschnee den Weg gar nicht erkennen. Der war ja noch jungfräulich, der Weg. Und er hat ja auch dann ordentlich gespurt.      


Themawechsel:
Hab gerade die Rechnung von meinem Radl gefunden. Jetzt ist es ja bald 5 Jahre jung. 
Na wenn es noch 5 Jahre hält folge ich dem nächsten Trend. 


Ach so: Sonntag, 10 Uhr biken ab Burg. Es sei denn es schüttet. 2 Stunden Weihnachtsmärkte-Erkundungs-Tour. Aber ohne viel Glühbums (erst am Schluß).


----------



## BejayMTB (15. Dezember 2012)

Das pack ich nicht. Viel zu früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich verschiebe auch gerade auf 14 Uhr, wenn es hoffentlich etwas trockener wird.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Dezember 2012)

so, auch wieder zurück ...
wollte eigentlich auch ne schöne tour fahren aber wegen dem wetter hab ich
kurzfristig meinen dad zum shutteln überredet und hatte so faste 2,5 h feinsten
DH spass rund um den KS und GB  ... regenklamotten + fullface + schweres gerät -> ab gehts


----------



## Dddakk (16. Dezember 2012)

iiih! Du Wanderer-Schreck!


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Dezember 2012)

genau... schbin de pöse daunhill fahra


----------



## Dddakk (16. Dezember 2012)

So, das mach ich jetzt auch, zwischen 2 Regenfronten schnell mal nuff. Und dann Daunhill-Syndrom.....zusch....eiereier......eeeek....quietsch...



P.S.: Den kleinen Weihnachtsmarkt auf dem HB kann man sich sparen.


----------



## Dddakk (19. Dezember 2012)

So, muss mal Kopf lüften.

Nightride, 21.15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Weihnachtsdingensegalwas-Freie-Zonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (19. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Festerfeast (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann heute Abend nicht.

Morgen Abend wäre aber schön. Das wäre für mich die letzte Gelegenheit noch einen Ausritt zu machen bevor es über die Feiertage zu den Eltern geht.


----------



## Dddakk (19. Dezember 2012)

Morgen könnte auch klappen.
Dein Zeitfenster morgen?
Ich bin geblockt von 15-21 Uhr. (Pipa ist drittes Schwänchen von rechts)


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> So, muss mal Kopf lüften.
> 
> Nightride, 21.15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Weihnachtsdingensegalwas-Freie-Zonen.



Awwer net so viel lüften!!!


----------



## Dddakk (19. Dezember 2012)

..bleibt schon noch was übrig Lomo.
Wollen wir uns um 22 Uhr zublinken? So von WB zu WS?


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..bleibt schon noch was übrig Lomo.
> Wollen wir uns um 22 Uhr zublinken? So von WB zu WS?



Um 22 Uhr sitze ich wohlgenährt im BB. 
Da blinkt dann nix mehr


----------



## Dddakk (19. Dezember 2012)

....nur die Bäckchen: Rot!


----------



## Festerfeast (19. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Dein Zeitfenster morgen?
> Ich bin geblockt von 15-21 Uhr.



ab 21Uhr passt


----------



## Dddakk (19. Dezember 2012)

Na das kann ich mir gut merken:
Mittwoch: 21.15Uhr. nach Norden
Donnerstag: 21.15Uhr. nach Süden


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2012)

Und? Wie schaut es aus? Geblinkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja, aber da haben auch 2 fette Harvester geblinkt. Nachts! Die hausen wie die Wandalen am HB. Dabei dürfen die da nur ganz vorsichitig ran und den Boden nicht beschädigen. Ich musste sogar auf Waldwegen schieben da 30cm-Flüssigmatsch.
Und 2 Trails ruiniert.

Muss mich gleich mal erkundigen was da geht.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Dezember 2012)

na toll hier wirds auch immer schlimmer mit wald verwüsten und trails kaputt machen


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Donnerstag: 21.15Uhr. nach Süden



steht das noch?

wenn ja will ich mal schauen ob ich da mit kann  ... vieleicht hab ich ja glück


----------



## Dddakk (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja, steht noch. Eben ist gerade heftiger, kalter Ostwind und gegen Abend könnte es regnen. Wir schauen so um 18 Uhr gen Himmel.

Forst. Naja, die müssen ja was machen, die Frage ist halt wie sie es machen. Ich mach mich mal kundig.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Dezember 2012)

im mom bin ich noch dabei....  , aber falls es bei abfahrt schon schüttet wie blöd verkrümel ich mich ins studio  *duckundweg*


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Dezember 2012)

scheint ja dann eine spontane Angelegenheit zu werden?


----------



## Dddakk (20. Dezember 2012)

Schneeregen bei 1° auf 120 Metern. 
-2° auf 350 Metern.
Das wird gleich richtig ekelig.

Ich würde sagen: Ab ins Studio!


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Dezember 2012)

Igitt


----------



## Dddakk (20. Dezember 2012)

OK - OK.  Das wollte ich hören. 
Dann bleibt es dabei: 21.15 ab Burg. Wir fahren dann eine für dich günstige Route für den Heimweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (20. Dezember 2012)

Ne..
Wenn es auf der Tour anfängt zu regnen finde ich das nicht so schlimm.
Aber im Regen losfahren ist überhaupt nicht meins.

Da werde ich dann lieber auch ein bisschen pumpen.


----------



## Dddakk (20. Dezember 2012)

..als ich noch so alt war wir du....so kurz nachem Kriesch....


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Dezember 2012)

also ich bin auch raus... geh lieber weichei mäßig cyberspinning machen


----------



## Dddakk (20. Dezember 2012)

..nö, das ist ja ganz wüschd da draußen, ich lass das auch.


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2012)

Also, bei mir war es klasse draussen ... und auch drinnen!


----------



## Dddakk (21. Dezember 2012)

..Weihnachtsmarkt? Und dann Disco?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..Weihnachtsmarkt? Und dann Disco?



So ähnlich!


----------



## Dddakk (22. Dezember 2012)

"Vor-dem-Hochwasser-Tour":
Samstag, 15 Uhr ab HD-Neuenheim. Neckarufer am Tretbootverleih. Tief in den Osten.
Kurz Aufenthalt im Stift.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Dezember 2012)




----------



## BejayMTB (24. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir Frohe Weihnachten an alle


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Dezember 2012)

hahaaaaa..... morgen früh 8.30 auf zur KH verwertung 
KS oder WS wird kurzfristig entschieden


----------



## Dddakk (25. Dezember 2012)

8.30. Da ist es doch noch dunkel.  

Ich werde so gegen 10.30 Uhr ne Runde fahren.

Ach, und euch noch schöne Feiertage!


Nachtrag: Bauch einziehen, Waden anspannen, weil am 25.12. trägt man ja kurz...


----------



## Dddakk (26. Dezember 2012)

Und weils so schön ist:

15 Uhr ab Cafe Florian, Lutherstraße in Neuenheim.


----------



## BejayMTB (26. Dezember 2012)

Schon wieder daheim. Nass von unten, nass von oben und auf dem KS windig und bäh....war trotzdem spaßig.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> weil am 25.12. trägt man ja kurz...



haha ... dachte ich mir auch und war gestern ebenfalls in kurzen hosen unterwegs 
war perfekt für die etwa 5,5h die wir unterwegs waren... ca 3,5h
im bergabmodus und 2h in der linie 39


----------



## rmfausi (26. Dezember 2012)

Weichei, und dann wohl möglich noch mit dem pösen Buben Helm in den Bus.  Habt ihr auch noch die Mamis und Papis mit Kinderwagen bestochen das sie den Bus nicht benutzen?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. Dezember 2012)

...trocken von oben, Schlammpackung von unten. Aber ohne Wind: Osthänge lagen im Windschatten. Also WS hinnerum.  

Herrlich!


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Dezember 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Weichei, und dann wohl möglich noch mit dem pösen Buben Helm in den Bus.  Habt ihr auch noch die Mamis und Papis mit Kinderwagen bestochen das sie den Bus nicht benutzen?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi




natürlich mit pöser pupe helm... was aber geil war wir waren teilweise sogar ganz alleine im bus und die busfahrer waren sowas von entspannt, das hab ich so noch nie gesehen


----------



## Festerfeast (27. Dezember 2012)

na da ist sie doch, die Lösung für die Linie 39
sie darf einfach nur noch im Winter benutzt werden, wenn eh niemand Lust hat auf den KS zu fahren


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2012)

Fast schon aus Tadition:

"Zwischen-den-Jahren-Tour" am 29.12.2012

Treffpunkt: Heidelberg, S-Bahnhof Südstadt/Weststadt.
Abfahrt: 14 Uhr
Distanz: ca. 40 km
HM: ca. 800
Strecke: Flowig, aber dem Wetter angepasst.
Style: All-Mountain (ich lerne dazu)
Ziel: Wer will, mit Einkehrschwung im AH, 18 Uhr.

(nur Einkehrschwung geht natürlich wieder auch wieder auch)


----------



## lomo (27. Dezember 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> (nur Einkehrschwung geht natürlich wieder auch wieder auch)



Du wiederholst dich


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Dezember 2012)

schade leider keine zeit wegen burzeltag vom sohnemann aber ich mach dafür ne jahresabschlusstour am 31. 

ride on !!! (was für ne alte phrase  )


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Dezember 2012)

Terminkollision Das wird jetzt schwierig. Vielleicht kann ich später dazu kommen.


----------



## Festerfeast (28. Dezember 2012)

bei mir passts auch nicht so wirklich


----------



## BejayMTB (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich heb mal vorsichtig die Hand, wobei da die Regierung noch ein Veto Recht hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. Dezember 2012)

..na für nen Belgischen Kreisel wird es reichen.   

Einkehrschwung ist auch keine Pflicht, aber Kür, oder auch oder wieder auch wieder so halt...

11°, trocken, leicht bewölkt, sagen die Frösche.


----------



## BejayMTB (29. Dezember 2012)

Minimalkreisel, aber schee wars.


----------



## Dddakk (30. Dezember 2012)

Yes!
Der Aufgeber war dann im AH wieder recht feierfreudig.
Und ich bin immer noch satt.

Guten Rutsch!  
6.1. 2013 :   R.P.E.   Es wird hart werden.


----------



## BejayMTB (31. Dezember 2012)

Allen hier einen guten Grip ins neue Jahr!


----------



## donnersberger (1. Januar 2013)

Gutes Neues !


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Januar 2013)

von mir natürlich auch ein FROHES NEUES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (3. Januar 2013)

Ja, auch von hier ein Frohes Neues!

3 Tage die Pfalz "gerockt", nun folgt Mittel- und Süd-Baden am WE.


----------



## Joshua60 (3. Januar 2013)

Auch frohes Neues. Das wird bei mir wohl doch nix mit RPE.


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Januar 2013)

Ja R.P.Et doch alle. Ich mach B.R.C!


----------



## Joshua60 (3. Januar 2013)

die Antwort hätte von D³ak² sein können


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Januar 2013)

die 2 hängen zu oft zusammen


----------



## Dddakk (3. Januar 2013)

..üsch habs aber auch nücht verstanden..


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Januar 2013)

BRC ist sehr beliebt. Eine meiner Top 5.
Bei Regen Couch...


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Januar 2013)

bei mir isses dann B.R.S

bei regen studio


----------



## Joshua60 (3. Januar 2013)

Dann lieber B.R.P. Da ist es egal, ob man lange kann oder nur lange braucht!


----------



## HeavyBiker (3. Januar 2013)

bei regen pimpern ???

auch ne gute idee !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (3. Januar 2013)




----------



## Dddakk (7. Januar 2013)

Es gibt Preise, die kann man nicht mit "einfach nur schnell fahren" gewinnen.


----------



## Joshua60 (7. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## BejayMTB (7. Januar 2013)

Glückwunsch, aber ist das so ein Bild mit "Finde den Fehler"? Du? Punk?? Enduro???


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Januar 2013)

COOL 

was war das für ein event?


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, aber ist das so ein Bild mit "Finde den Fehler"? Du? Punk?? Enduro???


Volltreffer!!! 
"Gewinnen" ist auch der falsche Begriff


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Volltreffer!!!
> "Gewinnen" ist auch der falsche Begriff


1.Rateversuch: Die Schaltung wurde mit der Beißzange auf SSP getrimmt


----------



## Dddakk (8. Januar 2013)

Ich habe sogar einen Tag später den Gewinn des Pokals noch untermauert:
"Mit Sonnenbrand bis 23 Uhr durchgehalten"   


Für die Unwissenden: Die Veranstaltung heißt Rastatt-Punk-Enduro, R.P.E.
Mit Punk (farbenfrohe Kleidung) und Enduro (siehe GB 09) kann ich mithalten, mit Rastatt finden klappt es auch schon ganz gut.   


Technik-Bla-Bla...da redet keiner über Technik. Dieses Bild von 2012 trifft es ganz gut.
(Man beachte das taiwanesische Enduro gegen den französischen Crosser mit Righty-Puky-Gabel des luxemburgischen Nationalteams)






Die Veranstaltung war übrigens voll, es könnte sich zu "SiS-kompakt" entwickeln.


----------



## Dddakk (8. Januar 2013)

Heute, Dienstag. Nightride ab 20.45 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 1,5h "Schnelle" Weinberge Richtung DO/Schriese.

Nachtrag:
Zeit bleibt, aber ohne Suche. Leider zu spät.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. Januar 2013)

Naja, du gehörst zu der aussterbenden Spezies, die sich dem Duell gestellt hat .. zur Belustigung der anderen. Vielleicht ist das schon einen Pokal wert.




RPE13 - Ritter von heute von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ich gehöre halt zu der aussterbenden Spezies der SSPler ... irgendwie werden das immer weniger, habe ich das Gefühl ... 




RPE13-Schloss Favorite von *lomo* auf Flickr




RPE13 - am Rande von *lomo* auf Flickr




RPE 13 - Kilo Huhn von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Joshua60 (8. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte mir auch die Blöße im Duell gegeben, aber ich war am Tag vorher schon unterwegs und 2mal am WE biken wird nicht so gerne gesehen. Die Verschüttetentour muss bis Weihnachten aber auch noch über die Bühne


----------



## Dddakk (8. Januar 2013)

Heh!  Den Pokal habe ich für was gaaanz Anderes bekommen.
Und, ist noch gar nicht so lange her, als du mir in den Finger gebissen hast.





SSP. Es waren doch welche am Start. Besonders der Crosser, beeindruckend wie der noch Grip auf dem Drecksanstieg hatte.

Naja, man wird alt, gell?


----------



## lomo (8. Januar 2013)

SSP Crosser?
Hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Dddakk (8. Januar 2013)

Ja, der war in Offenburg zugestiegen. Und die Jahre davor auch dabei.
 @Josh: Tandem-Ritter wäre cool & klar im Vorteil.


----------



## lomo (8. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ja, der war in Offenburg zugestiegen. Und die Jahre davor auch dabei.
> @Josh: Tandem-Ritter wäre cool & klar im Vorteil.



Mit dem weissen? Alex?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (8. Januar 2013)

Weiß, ja. Alex, weiß ich nicht mehr... ich schau mal auf den Bildern wenn sie da sind.
Der fuhr richtig gut. Bei der langen Abfahrt gab ich und MaWo (CrosserSchalter) ihm Windschatten bei zum Teil über 50km/h. Bei den Ampelsprints gab er richtig Gas, und wir waren dann gleichzeitig am Bad.


----------



## lomo (8. Januar 2013)

Das weiße Curtlo?


----------



## Dddakk (9. Januar 2013)

..ja, Alex aus Offenburg ist es, höre ich gerade..


----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Und, ist noch gar nicht so lange her, als du mir in den Finger gebissen hast.
> 
> 
> ...



Tut's noch weh? Ist doch schon 2 Jahre her!
Äh, vielleicht würde mir dann der Pokal mit der "Biss"zang zustehen ...


----------



## Dddakk (9. Januar 2013)

..gut, ich bring ihn dir Freitag mal mit, zum ankuscheln..


----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2013)

Kuscheln???


----------



## Festerfeast (13. Januar 2013)

Dienstag Abend zwischen 19 und 20Uhr, hat da jemand Lust auf einen Nightride?


----------



## Dddakk (15. Januar 2013)

50:50. Wenn ja, dann ruf ich dich an.

Stopp. Das Schnee-regnet gerade bei -2°. Das könnte richtig glatt werden. Ich drück mich.


----------



## Dddakk (16. Januar 2013)

Jemand Lust auf den Schnee heute?


----------



## Kelme (16. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf den Schnee heute?


Ich habe keine List auf Schnee, werde mich aber zwischen Hannover und der Pfalz über viele Kilometer (hoffentlich fahrend) an dem weißen Zeug erfreuen können. Viel Spaß beim Powderride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (16. Januar 2013)

Ui! Danke! Gute Fahrt!  Vergiss im Hohen Norden die Eisbärenbüchse nicht, die springen bei dem Wetter von der Scholle an Land.


Ausfahrt. Heute, Mittwoch, 16.30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Owwacht, sehr glatt auf Asphalt, darum gleich hoch in den Schnee.


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Januar 2013)

Morgen Mittag/Nachmittag würde ich mich vom großen Fass in Schriese hoch zur Strahlenburg arbeiten und dann von dort aus irgendwie Richtung WS. 
Würd sich da jemand einklinken wollen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Januar 2013)

morgen mittag is bei uns schlitten angesagt... sorry bin morgen früh unterwegs


----------



## Dddakk (19. Januar 2013)

So, bin genug geschlittelt heute.

Sonntag, 10.30 Uhr ab Tiefburg. WS, NGD, HD. Rückkehr gegen 13 Uhr. Wer will mit?

Ach, hat jemand gesehen ob der Lift auf dem KS läuft?


----------



## BejayMTB (20. Januar 2013)

Wann denkst du bist du/ihr in Ngd? Dann steig ich vielleicht zu....


----------



## Dddakk (20. Januar 2013)

Die Straßen sind vereist. Ich lass das lieber.

Nachtrag: 
Also ich bin dann doch noch gegen 14 Uhr bis Ziggele/Köpfl. Im Wald der Pulverschnee mit Eisüberzug war gut griffig. Dann aber kurz vorm Ziel Eisregen, der sofort auf mir und Bike anfror.
Dann ab ins Schwimmbad und wegen anhaltenem Eisregen und eingefrorenem Bike dann zurück dann nen Shuttle im 4WD angenommen.
Herrlich!  Endlich Winter!


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. Januar 2013)

heute morgen wars auch sehr sehr geil ... super stimmung im wald und bestens griffiger schnee (nagut 1 eisplatte unterm schnee hab ich schon gesehen) 

los los los raus aufs bike


----------



## BejayMTB (21. Januar 2013)




----------



## Dddakk (21. Januar 2013)

Heute KiBu!

Aber morgen wird getriftet (oder wie das heißt..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heute KiBu!
> 
> Aber morgen wird getriftet (oder wie das heißt..)



Ah ja!


----------



## BejayMTB (21. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heute KiBu!
> 
> Aber morgen wird getriftet (oder wie das heißt..)


 
Das ist, wenn einem in der Kurve das Hinterrad weg geht und man damit eine Wutz vom Weg in den Wald kickt, oder?


----------



## donnersberger (21. Januar 2013)

Das könnte man ja dann schon fast kickbiken nennen, aber ein Kickbike sieht gaaaaaaanz anders aus: http://www.kickbike.com/


----------



## Dddakk (21. Januar 2013)

Ich denk da eher regional: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flößerei#Trift 

Ein Kickbike hat meine Nachbarin, will ich mir mal leihen, sieht recht fix aus. Und beim Wasi waren 2 MTB-Kickbikes dabei.  

Wutzkicke. Da ürde sich das Krokodil von Joshua anbieten, das hat den besten Wutztkickhebel.


----------



## Kelme (21. Januar 2013)

Zwei Memos an mich
1.) Eine Tour zum Triftfest anbieten, damit die Stadtindianer mal was lernen.
2.) Dem DddAkk wegen "Wasi" eins zwischen die ... - ach lassen wir das


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> 2.) Dem DddAkk wegen "Wasi" eins zwischen die ... - ach lassen wir das


Irgendwas mit kicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zwei Memos an mich
> 1.) ...
> 2.) Dem DddAkk wegen "Wasi" eins zwischen die ... - ach lassen wir das





ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit kicken?


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Januar 2013)

also heut morgen war der schöne schnee durch das tauen und regnen eher ne doofe pampe 
bin aber ne schnelle flache runde gefahren bis max 300m ü.n.n 
wie es drüber aussieht , keine ahnung


----------



## Dddakk (22. Januar 2013)

Tour zum Triftfest....ähm...da war doch was....

Wasi sagen die doch alle, oder?  

Zurück zum biken. Heavy, du hast ja noch schrägere Fahrzeit wie/als ich.
Jetzt regnet es bei 3° auf den Schnee, das wird nicht schön die nächsten Tage.


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Januar 2013)

spätschicht halt.... da gehts früh los 
03.02 is ja schon der erste wettbewerb 

aber die nächsten tage werden bestimmt ecklig aufem bike, da hast recht


----------



## Dddakk (22. Januar 2013)

3.2. ?    Suba Boul ?


----------



## HeavyBiker (22. Januar 2013)

ne... ice rider marathon in schömberg


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2013)

Inversion! Ab auf den Berg! Fährt jemand?


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Januar 2013)

bin schon wieder zurück.... oben is irgendwie ecklig kalt und einfach bäh 
gestern war besser


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2013)

na ich schau mal später nach.  

Schömberg fast 1 pro km Startgeld .


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Januar 2013)

ja aber riesen spass,gelegentlich prominenz anwesend und einfach ne schöne veranstalltung. (sehr lecker belegte brötchen  )
mein junior macht dort beim lauf wettbewerb mit dieses jahr... mit dem bike würde ich ihn net lassen bei den wetterbedinungen !

edit:

2010 hab ich kein bild
2011 mit alu unterwegs
2012 ausgesetzt wegen schulter ausgekugelt
2013 juhu jetzt mit carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2013)

Gut, ich sollte da keine Vergleiche ziehen. Die Radsportakademie lebt ja davon. Haben die immer noch STADA als Sponsor? Dann würde ich die Brötchen meiden.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. Januar 2013)

ne... der brötchen dealer is ein örtllicher bäcker ...zumindest letztes jahr wars so


----------



## Dddakk (26. Januar 2013)

Jemand heute Abend? Zeitfenster bei mir 18-0 Uhr.

Ich geh jetzt mal vorab den Schnee mit den Schlitten testen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Januar 2013)

schau mal hd night ride da läuft schon was .... wohl leider ohne mich


----------



## BejayMTB (26. Januar 2013)

Hab schon nen Dayride gemacht


----------



## Dddakk (26. Januar 2013)

Heute, Samstag:
Fahr ich ab Tiefburg 19.20, S-Bahnhof HD-Südstadt 19.30, KS 20.15 Uhr. 
Wenn ich jemanden treffe, gibts ä Gudsl.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Januar 2013)

87er bei +18°.   ...säufds...









© sportograf.com


----------



## lomo (27. Januar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 87er bei +18°.   ...säufds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh! Am Anfang gemacht?


----------



## Dddakk (28. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß gar nimmer wo das genau war, du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Januar 2013)

Nö, ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt ja ganz weit weg ... auf der Langstrecke.
Aber wenn du es nicht weisst, dann musst da ja am Anfang schon alle Körner verblasen haben ....


----------



## Dddakk (28. Januar 2013)

Noch länger wie 87? 
Ich war doch in MCBlubbs Windschatten, da brauch ich keine Körner, und seh auch niggs nach vorne. 
(obwohl der Windschatten auch schon mal größer war   )


----------



## Dddakk (4. Februar 2013)

..versnubfd..   Wer noch?


----------



## BejayMTB (4. Februar 2013)

Bissl


----------



## Joshua60 (4. Februar 2013)

komplett bikefrei durch Gliederreißvirus


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2013)

Unterzucker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (4. Februar 2013)

Bei dir wohl eher Unteröchsle!   

gute Genesung euch allen!


----------



## Radler-01 (5. Februar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> gute Genesung euch allen!


 
selber ...


----------



## Dddakk (5. Februar 2013)

Merci!

Eben 2cm Neuschnee in 15 Minuten mit heftigem Gewitter. Wer kümmert sich später um die Virigin-Trails?


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Februar 2013)

ich war schon... danke und IGITT !!!


----------



## Festerfeast (5. Februar 2013)

Heute war Herbst, Winter und Frühling im Schnelldurchgang.


----------



## donnersberger (6. Februar 2013)

Erwähnte ich sicherlich schon: 

Snow must go on...


----------



## Slide9 (6. Februar 2013)

Einfach geile Tour gestern Abend (19-22). Gefangen im Schneeunwetter zwischen "Drei Eichen" und "KS". War mitten auf einem Trail und habe sofort mein Ziel revidiert da ich nur 2 Meter sehen konnte. Jetzt nix wie nach Haus. Ich sah aus wie ein Schneemann und das Bike erst.. Durch den Schnee war es kaum noch möglich zu schalten, ich musste immer wieder stoppen und Schnee von der Kassette entfernen und die Lampen frei machen um licht zu haben. Weiter unten Richtung Nusse ging es dann.  Endlich da Heim erst ein leckeren Whisky zu mir genommen. Zurückgeblickt war es (wie immer) lustig. 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## donnersberger (6. Februar 2013)

Cool, freut mich, dass Du es überlebt hast - wäre gestern auch gerne mit gebiked, aber ging leider nicht.. Next Time!


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Februar 2013)

richtig fein heut morgen ... mit der XC feile unterwegs


----------



## rmfausi (7. Februar 2013)

Wo issn des? Odda bessa, wo warn des? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Februar 2013)

das war/is ein kurzer trail von nußloch aus richtung ochsenbach


----------



## rmfausi (7. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> das war/is ein kurzer trail von nußloch aus richtung ochsenbach



Kannst du den mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal zeigen? Dann aber lieber ohne Schnee.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Februar 2013)

kann ich ... ist aber ohne schnee eher sehr langweilig


----------



## Dddakk (7. Februar 2013)

Oxenbaxh, Maisbach,  da war ich ja noch nie MTB-biken. Nur Moto-Biken. 

Alles südlich von Rohrbach ist für mich schon Nord-Schweiz.


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Februar 2013)




----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Februar 2013)

SO, frisch von heut morgen

Kraichgau Blick als Handypic 

tour ging nußloch maisbach ochsenbach gauangeloch gaiberg bammental KS und dann kurz und knackig zurück


----------



## Festerfeast (8. Februar 2013)

Hat hier jemand einen Montageständer, den ich mir demnächst mal leihen könnte?


----------



## BejayMTB (8. Februar 2013)

Klaro. Sag Bescheid.


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Februar 2013)

so in etwa 30 min gehts ab in den schnee 

juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Alles südlich von Rohrbach ist für mich schon Nord-Schweiz.



Dangge!


----------



## BejayMTB (9. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> so in etwa 30 min gehts ab in den schnee
> 
> juhu


 
13:30h ab Heidelbike. 2-2,5 Std auf und ab...


----------



## Dddakk (9. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Dangge!



Süd-West von Rohrbach ist dann schon Andorra.  

So, heute erste, leichte Tour seit 2 Wochen.
Muss mal das weiße Zeugs prüfen.


----------



## BejayMTB (9. Februar 2013)

Finger weg von den Drogen! Kein Wunder das mit der verstopfen Nase die ganze Zeit....


----------



## Dddakk (9. Februar 2013)

So, Abfahrt 16 Uhr ab Bootsverleih auf der Neckarwiese.
Mal sehen ob es da noch Virgin-Trails gibt..


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Februar 2013)

ne das kannst vergessen ... is die hölle los ... überall biker, zumindest auf dem KS
 @_Bejay_

warst aber net mit dem ca 20 mann mob unterwegs die sich trailauf an mir verbei geschlängelt haben oder???

...achja heut mit dem harten langhuber unterwegs.... die anderen bikes waren schmutzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (9. Februar 2013)

Jain, das waren zwei getrennte Gruppen, die sich quasi da vermischt haben. 8 davon waren wir, ja. Dachte mir doch das Gesicht kenn ich


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2013)

Heute auf dem Weißen Stein.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## BejayMTB (9. Februar 2013)

Darth Vader Kostüm ist cool.


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2013)

Hajo is doch Fastnacht/Karneval/Fasching. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Februar 2013)

hi hi ... hatte heut auch den fullface am start... aber wenigstens in freundlichem rot


----------



## Dddakk (9. Februar 2013)

Abfahrt zu 90% auf Virgintrails.   

Und, noch 2 Erfurterinnen getroffen, die waren mit Crossern zügig unterwegs.  ...röchel...

KS Sonntags? Club Aldiana?


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Februar 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Jain, das waren zwei getrennte Gruppen, die sich quasi da vermischt haben. 8 davon waren wir, ja. Dachte mir doch das Gesicht kenn ich



2-3 gesichter kamen mir auch bekannt vor aber kaum einer hat ein "hallo" raus gebracht... waren irgendwie alle ziemlich am anschlag 

vor allem der jüngere der als vorletzter fuhr , der hatte nen knallroten kopf


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Februar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Abfahrt zu 90% auf Virgintrails.
> 
> Und, noch 2 Erfurterinnen getroffen, die waren mit Crossern zügig unterwegs.  ...röchel...
> 
> KS Sonntags? Club Aldiana?



hatten die saumagen oder rosa trikots dabei? 

also morgen is bei mir club schwimmbad mit blubberbecken angesagt... biken nur VIELEICHT


----------



## Dddakk (9. Februar 2013)

..stimmt, heute ist/war ja Samstag.

Egal, hier im Norden wars ruhig und schön.

Sonntag ....gute Idee: erst Schnee, dann Blubber.


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Februar 2013)

und jetzt weißherbstschorle vom weingut schreieck aus der pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (10. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> 2-3 gesichter kamen mir auch bekannt vor aber kaum einer hat ein "hallo" raus gebracht... waren irgendwie alle ziemlich am anschlag
> 
> vor allem der jüngere der als vorletzter fuhr , der hatte nen knallroten kopf



Hehe, Simon, der War den abend davor ein wenig intensiver unterwegs und hatte ein wenig mit den Nachwehen zu kämpfen. Haben ja auch nicht alle so ne Kondition wie Du.. Ich hab aber Hallo gesagt, oder mich bedankt fürs warten.


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. Februar 2013)

das hat jeder ! auch die nette dame die mit viel vorsprung voraus fuhr


----------



## Dddakk (10. Februar 2013)

Heute: Eggstrehm-Horse-Bägg-Riding und Kochkässchnitzelmampfing und dann "Alé Burkina!"


----------



## BejayMTB (21. Februar 2013)

Was eigentlich hier los? 12 Tage kein Post? Keine Tour?


----------



## Dddakk (21. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte mir nen Gelben geschrieben.
Aber gestern gabs ordentlich Tiefenmeter mit Blei als Ballast.


----------



## donnersberger (21. Februar 2013)

Tauchst Du?


----------



## Dddakk (21. Februar 2013)

Gestern nur im Schwimmbad, mit vielen dir bekannten Bikern.  blubb-blubb
Du auch?


----------



## lomo (21. Februar 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Tauchst Du?



Er hat geblubbert!


----------



## Dddakk (21. Februar 2013)

..warst du auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. Februar 2013)

Zum Glück habe ich unter Wasser nix gehört 
Du sollst dich zur DLRG verirrt haben?


----------



## Dddakk (21. Februar 2013)

..ich sah da "Puppen" am Boden liegen, da wollte ich helfen.

(ich wusste gar nicht das man da nicht hin soll, hatte mit XSi ja auch keine so ausführlichen Gesprächskreis wie ihr vorher)


----------



## lomo (21. Februar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ich sah da "Puppen" am Boden liegen, da wollte ich helfen.
> ...



Hey, du hast deinen Buddy allein gelassen!
Ähm, Puppen am Boden? Wenn man die aufbläst, müssten die doch oben schwimmen?




Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> (ich wusste gar nicht das man da nicht hin soll, hatte mit XSi ja auch keine so ausführlichen Gesprächskreis wie ihr vorher)



Hä?


----------



## Dddakk (21. Februar 2013)

Meinem Buddy gings prächtig. Über ihr die Wasserballer, der Dive-Master in Reichweite.
Und wir beide sind ja fast "Profis"  hüstel

Puppen. Die waren aus der Nähe eher unhübsch. 

Zu "Hä?"
Wir hatten nur ne ganz kurze Einweisung.


----------



## lomo (21. Februar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Puppen. Die waren aus der Nähe eher unhübsch.
> ...



Ah ja ...










Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Zu "Hä?"
> Wir hatten nur ne ganz kurze Einweisung.



Automat in den Mund und Ruhe ist!


----------



## Dddakk (21. Februar 2013)

..nein, die hatten weder Arme noch Beine und waren nicht schwimmfähig.


Ich lern auch Gebärdensprache für dich.....

Muss jetzt fix weg. Auftragsbesprechung im AH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. Februar 2013)

Coole Besprechung!
Nen Guten!!!


----------



## MoneSi (22. Februar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Meinem Buddy gings prächtig.
> 
> Zu "Hä?"
> Wir hatten nur ne ganz kurze Einweisung.


 
Dazu frag mal lieber nicht den Buddy. Ich muß noch an meinem "bösen Blick" arbeiten...vor allem durch die Tauchermaske...

Die kurze Einweisung beinhaltete durchaus die Information, dass wir uns sowohl von den Wasserballern, als auch vom DLRG fernhalten sollten

Aber zu Deiner Verteidigung...es gab genug Ablenkungsmöglichkeiten an dem Abend....bis so ein Jacket mal richtig sitzt...da sind ja sooo viele Einstellmöglichkeiten....


----------



## Dddakk (22. Februar 2013)

Warst du mein Buddy?
OK, ich habs verpennt das da DLRG war.  
 @lomo.  AH war ja nur kurz, wir mussten die Räumlichkeiten wechseln, da dort kein Netz (indernedd) war. Was ja eigentlich ganz gut ist.


----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Dazu frag mal lieber nicht den Buddy. Ich muß noch an meinem "bösen Blick" arbeiten...vor allem durch die Tauchermaske...
> ...
> Aber zu Deiner Verteidigung...es gab genug Ablenkungsmöglichkeiten an dem Abend....bis so ein Jacket mal richtig sitzt...da sind ja sooo viele Einstellmöglichkeiten....


----------



## Dddakk (25. Februar 2013)

zurück zum radeln:

Heute, Montag, 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Gerüchte besagen: Da oben soll Schnee liegen!


----------



## MoneSi (25. Februar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Gerüchte besagen: Da oben soll Schnee liegen!


 
Dann mal lieber nicht zu tief durch die Nase atmen...


----------



## Dddakk (25. Februar 2013)

Wie war deine Samstags-Tour?

Meine war eher dezent:

(..und nein, es wurde niemand verletzt..)


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2013)

{Betrifft die beiden letzten Postings. Wollte diese nicht zitieren, sonst ... }


----------



## Dddakk (25. Februar 2013)

Es ist wirklich da, das weiße Zeugs!







5 mystische Virgin-Trails:






Super griffiger, gepresster Pulverschnee, darauf 5 cm fluffiger Pauder! 

Da muss ich nochmal rauf bevor die große Schmelze kommt. Evtl. Dienstag?


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. Februar 2013)

wann würdest du los wollen? und wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. Februar 2013)

16.15 Uhr ab HD-Süd S-Bahnhof. Mal auf den KS.
Oder treffen wir uns oben auf nen Grog?


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Februar 2013)

eben erst heim gekommen ... handball ging länger  sorry


----------



## Dddakk (26. Februar 2013)

...macht nix, war ne kurze Runde bis 17.30Uhr
Will aber wenn allles klappt heute Nacht nochmal.
Ich muss fast 4 Wochen "aufholen".


----------



## donnersberger (26. Februar 2013)

dann solltest Du Dein Kopfkissen mit auf den Trail mitnehmen


----------



## Dddakk (27. Februar 2013)

"Schlaflos im Sattel" eben....

Und: Biken am Mittwoch
Abfahrt 14.30 Uhr ab "coffe  nerd" am Adenauerplatz.


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Februar 2013)

Wie wärs denn eigentlich am 21.06.2013 mit einer dusk-to-dawn-tour? Ist ja dann die kürzeste Nacht des Jahres! Nächtliche Schleichfahrt, KEIN Rennen.


----------



## BejayMTB (27. Februar 2013)

Klingt witzig....


----------



## Dddakk (27. Februar 2013)

..so ne knackige Tour gibt es, aber zu Fuß:

http://www.gäsbockbiker.de/html/kalender.html

Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob sie auch für Nicht-GBB offen ist.


----------



## Kelme (27. Februar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob sie auch für Nicht-GBB offen ist.



Da sie nicht "Gelb" ist, ist sie öffentlich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (27. Februar 2013)

Rot-Grün Schwäche, hä?


----------



## Dddakk (27. Februar 2013)

Danke Kelme!

und

Hier haben fast 41% ne Schwäche für Grün, und 26% ne Schwäche für Rot. Aber das würde jetzt zu politisch werden.


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Februar 2013)

Für schlaflos-im-Schuh fehlt mir die Grundlage. Ich will rattfahren, aber nicht den Odenwaldschmetterling. Ist momentan nur eine Idee, aber jucken tut es schon jetzt. Eine Nashorntour halt: ob man lang kann oder lang braucht ist egal!
21:36h bis 05:17 wäre die Radelzeit für Startpunkt Nußloch, zum Beispiel.


----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2013)

na lass uns mal darüber reden wenn es so weit ist. Ich habe da auch ne Idee...
Aber 7,5 Stunden biken? Da müssten dann ein paar kuschelige Pausen dabei sein.


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Februar 2013)

natürlich Pausen und die aber sowas von kuschelig In Summe aber mehr biken als kuscheln


----------



## donnersberger (28. Februar 2013)

ich hätte da eine Idee, damit man das überlebt: 






kann man bestimmt ganz gut an ein Tandem dranhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (28. Februar 2013)

Tandem, warum eigentlich nicht  Ich brauch halt nur genug Freiwillige. Ich würde auch mal hinten mit fahren, wenn der Captain Vertrauen ausstrahlt. Aber die ganze Tour mit dem Mördergrill geht wohl nur mit EPO und das ist ja mittlerweile verboten.


----------



## donnersberger (28. Februar 2013)

EPO - ist das die Abkürzung von "*E*in *P*utensteak nach dem *O*nderen" ?


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Februar 2013)

Ich wÃ¤re ja mehr fÃ¼r *WagyÅ«-Rind*


----------



## donnersberger (28. Februar 2013)

Ok, bringst Du einen mit? Wir können den Bullen ja bergauf an den Roll-Grill binden und ihn dann auf'm KS grillen. Hab ich bisher noch nie gemacht, aber sollten wir tun. Kriege so langsam hunger...


----------



## rmfausi (28. Februar 2013)

Ach Gottchen, mir würde ein Stück normales Rinder/Pferdesteak reichen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Februar 2013)

7,5h biken.... NET SCHLECHT, da würde ich mich auch einreihen


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Februar 2013)

Klasse !  Du darfst auch den Grill ziehen





 Du wolltest ja schon immer Tandem fahren.


----------



## BejayMTB (28. Februar 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> 7,5h biken.... NET SCHLECHT, da würde ich mich auch einreihen



Für dich organisieren wir dann Rollentrainer bei den Pausenstationen... ;-)


----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2013)

Na da würde ich sagen das Joshua und ich mal nen Plan machen, oder will die Tour Joshua alleine planen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Februar 2013)

au ja plan mal 

aber das sind die daten wo ich keinesfalls  kann...

02.06.2013
15./16.06.2013
06./07.07.2013
13./14.07.2013
31.08./01.09.2013
07./08.09.2013
06./07.10.2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2013)

ich vermute mal das Joshua den 21.6. plant, das ist doch die kürzeste Nacht des Jahres.
Wo steckt der überhaupt? " jooooshuuuaaaaa! "


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Februar 2013)

ah oh ..... ok stimmt war mir schon wieder entfallen


----------



## lomo (28. Februar 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> EPO - ist das die Abkürzung von "*E*in *P*utensteak nach dem *O*nderen" ?


 
Nö, EPO steht für *E*isenharte *P*älzer *O*berschenkel


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Februar 2013)

Gerade vom Donnerstags-Tanzkreis zurück. Die Tourplanung überlasse ich gerne den Kartenkundigen. Für Thorsten planen wir seine Tour für die Nacht vom 21.Dezember gleich mit!


----------



## donnersberger (1. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Nö, EPO steht für *E*isenharte *P*älzer *O*berschenkel


----------



## Dddakk (1. März 2013)

Ich hätte da schon nen Tourvorschlag, für verschiedene Ansprüche abkürzbar.

Licht: Da reicht ein Akku-Pack aber nicht.
Handicap: Vieleicht könnte Heavy mit mehreren Dynamos am Bike nen Aufladeservice anbieten? 

BIKEN:
Heute, Freitag, 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stunden nuff und nunner. Mal sehen, ob da noch das Weiße Zeugs ist.

Und heute Nacht: Eggstrehm SiS-Freitag-Vorbereitung in Karlsruhe


----------



## lomo (1. März 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...Und heute Nacht: Eggstrehm SiS-Freitag-Vorbereitung in Karlsruhe


----------



## Dddakk (1. März 2013)

Lomo, die Kamera zeigt in die falsche Richtung.
Ich meinte hinten, den Groupie-Platz: = "Eggstrehm-Tontechniker-Distörbing" . Der hat auch so grüne Ohral-Zäpfchen vorrätig...   

Und, mal was Anderes: Ich bräuchte nen kleine Schluck "Magura Royal Blood", so 0,01l . Hat jemand so was? Ich möchte nicht ne ganze Flasche kaufen.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qHDmQ005MKk


----------



## lomo (1. März 2013)

Hm, kann des Vid leider net sehen, ist hier am Arbeitsplatz gesperrt 

Nen, Schluck (oder auch mehr) Royal Blood habe ich nicht, könnte dir alternativ nen Riesling anbieten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (1. März 2013)

Vid ist auch nicht "Kollegen-geeignet".

Riesling: Gekauft!


----------



## guru39 (1. März 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Und, mal was Anderes: Ich bräuchte nen kleine Schluck "Magura Royal Blood", so 0,01l . Hat jemand so was? Ich möchte nicht ne ganze Flasche kaufen.




kannste von müsch haben, brüng aber ein Behältnis müt.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. März 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich hätte da schon nen Tourvorschlag, für verschiedene Ansprüche abkürzbar.
> 
> Licht: Da reicht ein Akku-Pack aber nicht.
> Handicap: Vieleicht könnte Heavy mit mehreren Dynamos am Bike nen Aufladeservice anbieten?
> ...



nene, son nippes kommtmir net ans bike 

aber sag mal, is der weiße schmodder weg und wie schauts so aus auf den trails?


----------



## Dddakk (1. März 2013)

Gürü.  Danke, ich melde mich nächste Woche.

Wegeverhältnisse:
Feucht bis 250Hm, dann tiefer Schneematsch bis 350HM. Dann Matsch auf Eisboden, bergauf fast nicht fahrbar. Aber es gibt immer noch Virgin-Trails.  

Ich bin gerade auf dem Weg zum Jäger, da hat doch vor meinen Augen ein Hund ein Reh angefallen.....    das arme Vieh suchen und erlösen.

Und dann ab nach KA.


----------



## lomo (1. März 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin gerade auf dem Weg zum Jäger, da hat doch vor meinen Augen ein Hund ein Reh angefallen.....    das arme Vieh suchen und erlösen.
> ...



Er schon wieder!


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. März 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Gürü.  Danke, ich melde mich nächste Woche.
> 
> Wegeverhältnisse:
> Feucht bis 250Hm, dann tiefer Schneematsch bis 350HM. Dann Matsch auf Eisboden, bergauf fast nicht fahrbar. Aber es gibt immer noch Virgin-Trails.
> ...



hui na das hört sich ja nach spass an für morgen 
danke für die infos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (2. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Er schon wieder!



Du kennst ihn? 

Die Töle verletzt die Bambis, sie soll lieber die Sauen jagen. Aber dafür ist sie zu klein (Beagle-Mix)
Egal, das Herrchen kriegen wir, mal sehen was die Folgen für es sind.


----------



## lomo (2. März 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Du kennst ihn?
> ...



Dich? Ja!


----------



## Dddakk (3. März 2013)

Na dann komm die Woche mal rüber und helf suchen.
Dann lernst du vielleicht auch "ihn" kennen.

BIKEN:
Heute, Sonntag, 15.45 Uhr ab Cafe Florian Steiner/Lutherstraße in Neuenheim.
Sonnige Wege.


----------



## Slide9 (4. März 2013)

Die "Dust-til-Dawn" tour am 21.6 hört sich super an, da mach ich mit. 

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## BejayMTB (4. März 2013)

Slide9 schrieb:


> Die "Dust-til-Dawn" tour am 21.6 hört sich super an, da mach ich mit.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



Also entweder "Dusk til Dawn" oder "Durst til Dawn", aber "Dust" muss nun wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Joshua60 (4. März 2013)

Und hoffentlich auch keine mud-to-dawn-tour! Aber ich habe eben im Mondkalender geschaut. Der 21.06. ist 2 Tage vor Vollmond Jetzt komme ich wirklich ins Grübeln, weil das die Lampen-Akkus  sehr schonen kann. Ich werde mich mal weiter umhören, die Speyerer MTB-Gruppe hat das letztes Jahr ja gemacht, wenn auch mit ein wenig Verpätung.


----------



## tommybgoode (4. März 2013)

Ich hab's Dir ja schon im Prinzip geschrieben, aber dann noch mal öffentlich:

Wir haben das etwas später gemacht, weil ich beim eigentlich geplanten Termin krank war. Hat gut geklappt. Akkus konnten wir netterweise sogar bei Kelme nachladen. Aber es wäre zur Not auch ohne gegangen. Ich habe halt breit hoch, schmal runter geplant. Dann reicht es, wenn der letzte Fahrer Licht an hat, wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Dddakk (5. März 2013)

Werbeeinblendung:

Alpencross mal ganz anders:

2 Ultra-Tria- Iron-Man- Marathonistinnen, 5 Kinder und 2 Marathon-Pferde   auf dem Weg von Füssen nach Venedig. (und ja, die fuhren/fahren auch   beim Gäsbock mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Heute, 5.3.2013 in Grasellenbach/Ober-Scharbach, Haus der Vereine, 19.30 Uhr.
Pässe bis 2600 Meter, Schluchten, Piazzas, Strand und Abenteuer.
Ganz ohne RedBull-Gedöhns. GoPro-frei.

Vortrag mit vielen herrlichen Bildern.


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. März 2013)

sind die pferde AM oder schon enduro?


----------



## donnersberger (6. März 2013)

Oder Lasagne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (6. März 2013)

Die Pferdchen sind gut trainierte Marathonis, können aber auch Freeride und Trial.  

Döner, du bist böse -  böse böse böse!    

(gibts eigentlich Pferdedöner?)

und, der Vortrag war klasse, wird im Mai in Weinheim wiederholt.


----------



## donnersberger (6. März 2013)

Tschuldschung, ja Pferdedöner gibts wirklich... Aber zurück zum Thema, sag uns im April/Mai nochmal früh genug Bescheid


----------



## Dddakk (6. März 2013)

Gut. Aber Joshua führt die Regie, ich werde sein Sekundant bei der Planung.

Joshua, das schreit nach nem Miihting.


----------



## Joshua60 (7. März 2013)

meeting dann z.Bsp. auf der Thingstätte ;-) 
weitere Details per PN. 
Wenn es nicht Hunde und Katzen pisst in dieser Nacht vom 21.06. wird die Tour stattfinden! Diese Kugel wäre somit aus dem Lauf


----------



## Dddakk (7. März 2013)

Peng!


----------



## Dddakk (9. März 2013)

Heute, Samstag, vor dem Regen, 21 Uhr, Nightride ab Tiefburg.
KS und so Zeugs.


----------



## Kelme (9. März 2013)

Bei uns ist der Regen gerade angekommen.


----------



## Dddakk (10. März 2013)

Nein, hier ist es zum Glück immer noch trocken. Gegen 18 Uhr kommts aber, sagt der Frosch.

Darum: Biken ab 11.30 Uhr ab Tiefburg.


----------



## Dddakk (10. März 2013)

Na das war schön heute: 3 Stündchen bikeln, Banana-Split, Espresso, leichter Sonnenbrand.....  

Und das Tief mit dem tollen Namen läßt sich nicht blicken,  tsts... 

Ach, und Gürü: Die Bremse funzt super,  Gute Arbeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (10. März 2013)

Ja, war nett. Und nach der Schwärmerei vom Dddakk muss ich meinen Untersatz vielleicht auch mal zur Frühjahrsinspektion bringen....


----------



## Dddakk (10. März 2013)

Bei mir wars ja nur die Bremse, aber die funzt, wie du gemerkt hast.
45/933.
Ich gugg nun mal auf Kommodo-Waran-Dingens.


----------



## BejayMTB (10. März 2013)

Schau mal im 29er Forum, da vercheckt einer ein GT in vernünftiger Größe


----------



## Dddakk (10. März 2013)

..war ich dir heute zu langsam?
Ich würde eher auf 24er hinten reduzieren.   

P.S.: Du meintst das Rennradforum?


----------



## HeavyBiker (10. März 2013)

leute leute.... mir blieb fast die sprache weg auf den trails heut 
hab mich spontan um18.30 für nen ks nightride entschieden ZUM GLÜCK !!!
lange waren die trails nicht mehr soooo geil zu fahren 
wollte eigentlich nur ne schöne hoch und runter tour machen aber es machte so höllisch spass das es ne 2 mal hoch und runter tour wurde 
gefahren hab ich nußloch KS dann alte dh bis ehrenfriedhof dann wieder ganz hoch und nochmal die alte dh runter 
danach auf höhe knapp unterhalb vom boxberg auf schönen waldwegen gemütlich heim... jetzt hock ich hier mit nem weißherbst schorle und bin die zufriedenheit in person... der dalai lama könnte nicht mehr eins mit dem universum sein als ich gerade 

...achja wegen fruhjahrs check ... leute macht das !
nach meiner letzten tour hat die domain in meinem enduro ht den dienst verweigert, hab dann das teil zerlegt und was da rauskam anstelle von schmieröl war eher
schwarzer kaugummi auf der federseite und braune suppe auf der dämpfer seite 
also alles schön gereinigt gefettet zusammengebaut und mit frschem öl befüllt .... gabel läuft jetzt wieder butterweich genau wie es sein soll .... also der aufwand lohnt 

schönen abend noch


----------



## Dddakk (14. März 2013)

..war heute jemand oben? Wie ist der Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (15. März 2013)

der Joshua und weitere Nord-Schweizer starten Samstag ab 11 Uhr von der Schauenburg (Parkplatz unterhalb). 
Da fahr ich doch glatt mit!
Abfahrt: 10:30 Uhr am Cafe-Mobile an der Tiefburg/Handschuhsheim. Einrollern zur Schauenburg.


----------



## Festerfeast (15. März 2013)

Ich glaub da komm ich mit


----------



## Dddakk (15. März 2013)

yep!


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. März 2013)




----------



## tonne99 (24. März 2013)

Ein Exil-Heidelberger (derzeit im eisigen Berlin) fragt: wie ist denn das Wetter / Schnee momentan? 
Haben vor, in der Woche nach Ostern (Heimaturlaub) mal wieder im Odenwald zu Biken bzw. einen OdenwaldX zu machen...

Grüße


----------



## Dddakk (24. März 2013)

..kein Schnee mehr, Wege meist schon trocken. 
Aber Snowride in den Dünen des Grunewald ist doch auch geil!


----------



## BejayMTB (24. März 2013)

Wege trocken? In welchem Heidelberg wohnst du denn?


----------



## rmfausi (24. März 2013)

@BejayMTB

Ich war am Freitag und Heute am WS und KS unterwegs und empfand es auch als trocken.
Vielleicht habe ich mir auch nur bevorzugt/unterbewusst die Wege auf der Sonnenseite ausgesucht.
Die anderen waren aber auch gut zu fahren. Die Drecklöcher am WS kennt man ja mittlerweile,
also Augen zu und durch. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. März 2013)

bedinungen sind eigentlich überall super gestern am ks auf der DH und heut mittag ws richtung steinbruch / strahlenburg, alles top


----------



## tonne99 (25. März 2013)

Also auch in den Höhenlagen zumindest kein Schnee mehr?
Temperaturen aber trotzdem noch winterlich, nehm ich an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonne99 (25. März 2013)

Jemand vll Lust, mal eins, zwei aktuelle Bilder zu posten?


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2013)




----------



## HeavyBiker (25. März 2013)

hab heut mittag auch schon in die webcam geschaut weil es heut morgen so schneite hatte ich schlimmeres befürchtet


----------



## Dddakk (25. März 2013)

Und Blick nach Osten vom Südgipfel des KS.

http://www.mpia.de/Public/menu_q2.php?MPIA/roofcam/index.php


und: KS Ostwand Richtung Bejagemünd


----------



## donnersberger (26. März 2013)

Königstuhl heute Mittag:

ca -2 grad, Wind, stellenweise Schneereste im Wald, Boden aber gut griffig.


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. März 2013)




----------



## tonne99 (27. März 2013)

Hm, hört sich ja alles ganz OK an. Zwar nicht frühlingshaft, aber gut.
Bike wird mitgenommen. Ob wir jetzt einen 3-Tages-OdenwaldX machen, wage ich zwar zu bezweifeln. Aber mal sehen. Nächste Woche wird es ja angeblich auch wärmer.
Thänks für die ganzen Infos; gerne weiter Statusupdates, wenn jemand nochmal im Wald / in den Bergen war


----------



## tonne99 (27. März 2013)

@dddak: das is wahrscheinlich dann die Nordseite, wa! Kommt ja nicht soviel Sonne hin


----------



## donnersberger (27. März 2013)

Heute ist es hier in der Gegend schon etwas sonniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2013)

Nord-Nord-Oooost.   

Die Wege werden stündlich besser. Die Sonne scheint bei 6°, aber immer noch kühler Wind.
Odenwald X, mmhhh, ich würde eher an der Bergstraße oder im Neckartal bleiben.


----------



## Dddakk (29. März 2013)

Also ich werde gegen 15 Uhr auf dem WS ne Schwarzwälder verdrücken. Und danach noch ne Stunde auf dem bike verdauen.

Abfahrt: 14:15 Tiefburg.


----------



## donnersberger (29. März 2013)

ne komplette Schwarzwälder, also 




??

Da langt eine Stunde verdauen nicht aus...


----------



## Dddakk (29. März 2013)

...5 Stunden auch nicht... "burbs"

und:
Gute Genesung nach Ngd!

 @Tonne: Kein Schnee bis 580HM. Die Wege zu 95% trocken.

Abmeldung:
Ich reise 4 Tage in die Pfalz und ein noch westlicheres Bundesland.


----------



## BejayMTB (31. März 2013)

Merci, Frohe Feiertage allen


----------



## Dddakk (4. April 2013)

Eigentlich ist es ja mit 13° zu warm zum radeln.
Also besser etwas abwarten bis das gelbe Ding weg ist:

Heute, Donnerstag, Biken um 21 Uhr ab Tiefburg. KS oder so....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (6. April 2013)

Ich verreise 2 Tage in die Pfalz. Und das Bike darf mit.


----------



## Dddakk (10. April 2013)

Biken am Mittwoch: Zwischen den Regenwolken. Abfahrt 21 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen Sauen jagen.

Biken am Samstag: Abfahrt 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 3-4 Stunden immer durch das Blüten-Meer.


----------



## Festerfeast (11. April 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Biken am Samstag: Abfahrt 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 3-4 Stunden immer durch das Blüten-Meer.



Da komm ich mit!


----------



## BejayMTB (11. April 2013)

Ich glaub da bin ich auch dabei....


----------



## Dddakk (11. April 2013)

Beide gerne!


----------



## Dddakk (12. April 2013)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch, diesmal etwas früher:

Werbeeinblendung:

Alpencross mal ganz anders:

2 Ultra-Tria-Iron-Man-Marathonistinnen, 5 Kinder und 2 Marathon-Pferde    auf dem Weg von Füssen nach Venedig. (und ja, die fuhren/fahren auch    beim Gäsbock mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

8.5.2013 beim DAV in Weinheim, Birkenauer Talstraße 99, 20 Uhr.
Pässe bis 2600 Meter, Schluchten, Piazzas, Eis&Spaghetti, Strand und Abenteuer.
Ganz ohne RädBull-Gedöhns. GoPro-frei.  

Old-School-Vortrag mit vielen herrlichen Bildern.


----------



## Dddakk (12. April 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Biken am Samstag: Abfahrt 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 3-4 Stunden immer durch das Blüten-Meer.



Stopp!

Ich muss mich korrigieren. Samstag geht leider nicht.
Ich muss auf Sonntag verschieben.

Folgende Aufgaben sind zu erfüllen:
Die Tour geht zügig gen Nord (an FFs-3. Wohnsitz vorbei).
Espresso im stehen.
Stramm hoch.
Federweg  ausreizen.
Ein Eis auf die Hand. 
In Wellen zu einer Killerrampe.
Technisches, spielerisches Zeugs.
Schnelle Auffahrt.
Biergärtchen-Eröffnung ca. 18.45 Uhr (Weggabelung nach NGD und HD)
Ruppige Wegelchen zurück zum Startpunkt.

Und das ganze bei über 20°C, also eigentlich viel zu warm.    
Und, es geht zu großen Teil durch blühende Landschaften.


----------



## Festerfeast (12. April 2013)

Ich habe drei Wohnsitze? 
Sonntag klappt auch.


----------



## Dddakk (12. April 2013)

Klar!
Super!


----------



## Dddakk (13. April 2013)

Na gut das wir heute nicht fahren werden, sehr feucht hier.

FF: Ich könnte dir heute frische, schmackhafte Ware aus der Pfalz mitbringen. Wann fährst du wieder nach Holland?

Und, heute in der Rhein-Neckar-Zeitung. Schöner Bericht über Solveigh, Freeride-Strecke und ander MTB-Themen, z.B. MTB-Strecke Weinheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (13. April 2013)

Spätestens im Mai kommt jemand aus Holland mich besuchen, kannst also mitbringen  
Kannst du den/die Artikel aus der Zeitung aufbewahren? Würde mich interessieren was die schreiben. Oder gibts den auch online?


----------



## Dddakk (13. April 2013)

Ja, guck mal unter RNZ.de.

Frisch Ware ist eingetroffen. Morgen nach der Tour daran denken helfen tuen...


----------



## Dddakk (14. April 2013)

FF. Wir müssen also die Woche nochmal biken, wegen der heißen Ware in unserem Kühlschrank.  

Und, die nächste Runde Radler geht auf mich, wegen dem Abzweig.


----------



## donnersberger (14. April 2013)

hier ist der Artikel klück müsch


----------



## HeavyBiker (15. April 2013)

also heut war mal richtig geil... bin sogar noch etwas ausgiebiger geradelt 
hab die trails am köpfel schwimmbad noch mitgenommen


----------



## Festerfeast (15. April 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> FF. Wir müssen also die Woche nochmal biken, wegen der heißen Ware in unserem Kühlschrank.



Entweder so oder ich schaue auf meinem Rückweg heute kurz bei dir vorbei.


----------



## Dddakk (15. April 2013)

Gut. Ruf ne Stunde vorher an...


----------



## Dddakk (16. April 2013)

Heute, Dienstag, Nightride:
21 Uhr ab Tiefburg.


----------



## Dddakk (24. April 2013)

Heute, Mittwoch. 15 Uhr biken. 2 Stündchen über die Buggel.

Fast schon romantisch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. April 2013)

Sonntag, 20.45 Uhr Naidraid, ab Tiefburg. KS soll nett sein.


----------



## sad1802 (28. April 2013)

Hast du ne zweites Licht zum ausleihen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. April 2013)

also ich hätte eins aber bin aus nußloch


----------



## Dddakk (28. April 2013)

Ich habe ein ganz starkes und ein "normales" Licht mit Akku.
Kann ich dir gerne leihen. Sollte reichen.


----------



## altstadtsume (29. April 2013)

Wer Zeit hat, bitte dabeisein. Je mehr Leute umso besser! Es sind drei   Landräte und ein Bürgermeister mit von der Partie, deshalb ist es   wichtig der Politik zu zeigen, dass es sehr viele Mountainbiker gibt,   die noch mehr solcher Angebote wollen!


----------



## Dddakk (30. April 2013)

Ja, wir kommen!


Anderes Thema: Heute ist ja Hexennacht. Also besser die nächsten Tage den Heiligenberg und seine Zufahrten meiden, wegen dem Scherbenmeer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (30. April 2013)

Guter Tipp - Danke


----------



## shield (30. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich komme eigentlich aus der Karlsruher Gegend, bin aber in der nächsten Zeit öfters mal in HD.

Ich gebe es zu: ich war zu faul 93 Seiten durchzulesen, aber - hat mir hier jemand einen schnellen Tipp wo ich um HD (am Königsstuhl, Ehrenfriedhof) schöne Trails finde? Ich habe bisher nur den Hügel zum Ehrenfriedhof gesehn und das hat mich schon sehr angesprochen - bin für alles offen!


----------



## rmfausi (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
im Prinzip gibts da mehrere Möglichkeiten, du fährst weiter vom Ehrenfriedhof auf den Königsstuhl da kann man weitere Mountainbiker
treffen und die einfach fragen wo sie herkommen oder/und wo sie hinfahren und dann einfach mitfahren wenn das Ziel passen sollte. Ab Samstag werden die MTB Strecken der Stadt Heidelberg eingeweiht, ist bereits alles ausgeschildert, es sind einfache Rundkurse.
Hier im Forum mitlesen wenn jemand eine Tour anbietet, mitfahren. Dabei kann man die anderen Mitfahrer fragen wenn man einen Trail sieht, wo dieser hinführt (das ist meine Lieblingsmethode). Damit habe ich andere Biker kennengelernt und ganz nebenbei auch die Trails am KS und WS.
Man kann sich aber auch Karten besorgen und losfahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2013)

Ausgespaltet......jetzt hab ich mal wieder Zeit um meine Fitness zu steigern. 2013 warten noch 3 Ziele auf mich.

Mittwoch, 10-13 Uhr ab Tiefburg.
Schnelle Wege.


----------



## Kelme (13. Mai 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ausgespaltet.....
> ...


So ganz noch nicht. An der Kreuzung muss noch mal ein Transporter aufschlagen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Mai 2013)

aha... da hat einer bike entzug 

ich hab grad etwas nachgelesen was bei SIS so los ist  
hat mich schon bissi angefixt....


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Mai 2013)

Mich lacht da eher die östliche kurpfalztour an. Mal schauen wie ich meine Kondi im Urlaub konservieren kann...


----------



## Dddakk (14. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> So ganz noch nicht. An der Kreuzung muss noch mal ein Transporter aufschlagen.



Ja, Miro weiß bescheid. 
Unser Familienkutschen waren etwas überfordert mit dem nassen Felsen. 
 @Heavy      SiS ist ausgebucht. @Bejay       Urlaube sind zum Kondition verbessern da.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2013)

schade .... naja kann man nix machen


----------



## donnersberger (14. Mai 2013)

andere Silvesterplanung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (14. Mai 2013)

Warum? Nach 40sec. ist der Mailserver sowieso überlastet, dann kann die Party schon wieder beruhigt weiter gehen. 

Gruß rmfausi

PSHeavyBiker Wenn kein anderer bis dahin macht dann erklär ich es dir demnächt.


----------



## Dddakk (14. Mai 2013)

SiS ist schwer zu erklären, aber ich denke Heavy und Sohnemann paasen da gut hin. 
Aber frag am besten die Macher von SiS.


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2013)

alles klaro dann werd ich mal auf erleuchtung warten und erfragen


----------



## Dddakk (20. Mai 2013)

Touransage für Jahresplaner:
Samstag, 8. Juni 2013.
Ich fahre manchmal vorne und gebe Windschatten. Wenns knifflig wird dürfen andere vor.
Zeit, Abfahrt, Länge, HM  ...  "Teilnahmebedingungen" folgen.
Art der Ausfahrt: "All-Mountain" heißt das heutzutage.
Wer mit will, bitte melden. Die Gruppe bleibt überschaubar.


----------



## BejayMTB (20. Mai 2013)

Meld


----------



## Kelme (20. Mai 2013)

Eh meld. Fahrkarte liegt schon bereit.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. Mai 2013)

meld? 

sowas wie letztes jahr? ... werd zwar ziemlich alle sein aber egal


----------



## Dddakk (21. Mai 2013)

Be***
Ke***
Lo***
He***

Gerne!

Ich bastel dann was schnuffiges...


----------



## donnersberger (21. Mai 2013)

+dö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (21. Mai 2013)

+Jo ( das revival der "einer-geht-verloren-Tour" stand ja sowieso noch aus) Ich bitte um Frühstarterlaubnis am ersten Buggel und lass mich dann gut warmgefahren gerne einholen ;-)


----------



## donnersberger (21. Mai 2013)

aber wenn wir von NL über den KS nach HD zum Startpunkt radeln sind wir doch schon warm


----------



## Joshua60 (21. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht ;-)


----------



## rmfausi (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn ihr noch ein Platzerl für mich frei habt wäre ich auch dabei.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2013)

Teilnehmer bisher: 8   (GBB haben Vortritt - äh - -fahrt)

@fausi.  Nein

@_Joshua_.    Ich habe an dem Tag ein begrenztes Zeitfenster, aber warte mal ab bis die Strecke steht.
55/1200 steht im GBB-Kalender. mmh   , da muss ich tüfteln...


----------



## Kelme (22. Mai 2013)

DddAkk, meine Abgaben bei den Touren im Kalneder der GBB über Länge und Hömes sind noch mehr geschätzt als beim Gäsbock-Marathon. Wenn ich irgendwann mal raus lasse, wie ich die da Hömes ermittle, fällt die gesamte technikgläubige Welt vom Glauben ab .

Tour ohne rmfausi? Echt jetzt? Nee, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich könnte Fausi als Stoker mitnehmen, dann wärs mit dem Zeitfenster nicht ganz so kritisch. 
Aber ich kann auch gerne ganz verzichten, dann kann Ilvesheim an den Start und ich habe noch ein paar Körner für die Tour am nächsten Tag in BZA!


----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2013)

..ach so, biken muss ich auch noch, damit ich da mithalten kann.

Heute, 21 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Hoch zum KS und dann übers Turnfest am Uni-Platz"ballern".
Eben kommt die Sonne raus, noch recht schüchtern..


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Heute, 21 Uhr ab Tiefburg ...



Was sagt denn der Wetterfrosch für diese Zeit voraus?


----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2013)

11°, 75% bedeckt, kein Niederschlag.  Quaaack!


----------



## PantherKuh (22. Mai 2013)

Ich kann für die Ausfahrt leider nicht zusagen. Das ist jetzt zwar keine gute, aber immerhin eine Meldung. Und das um diese Uhrzeit!?


----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2013)

..war auch zu kurz für dich, die Tour...


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2013)

PantherKuh schrieb:


> Ich kann für die Ausfahrt leider nicht zusagen. Das ist jetzt zwar keine gute, aber immerhin eine Meldung. Und das um diese Uhrzeit!?


----------



## Kelme (23. Mai 2013)

PantherKuh schrieb:


> Ich kann für die Ausfahrt leider nicht zusagen. Das ist jetzt zwar keine gute, aber immerhin eine Meldung. Und das um diese Uhrzeit!?



Die Meldung um diese Uhrzeit löst bei mir entweder tiefe Besorgnis aus, oder aber die Hoffnung, dass das häusliche Anschlussproblem gelöst ist. Ich tippe mal auf Letzteres.


----------



## Dddakk (23. Mai 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Meldung um diese Uhrzeit löst bei mir entweder tiefe Besorgnis aus, oder aber die Hoffnung, dass das häusliche Anschlussproblem gelöst ist. Ich tippe mal auf Letzteres.



..PK ist online?   Gar ganz Maxd... ist drinn?


----------



## BejayMTB (23. Mai 2013)

Kann mir einer aus der Runde hier einen Gefallen tun? Ich bräuchte hier in Frankreich eine Kabelklemmschraube für eine Shimano SLX Cantilever Bremse. Ich werde natürlich Kosten und Porto erstatten, wenn ich wieder da bin.... Und wenn dann möglichst schnell, ich bin noch bis zum 02.06 hier.

Anschrift:
Oppel
Residence Holiday
Rue Pierre de Coubertin 11
Apt. 26a
83990 St. Tropez
France

Danke im Voraus, wenn sich jemand erbarmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. Mai 2013)

@Bejay
..auf dem Wege zu dir.


----------



## BejayMTB (24. Mai 2013)

Doppeldaumen nach oben. Danke


----------



## Dddakk (25. Mai 2013)

Vor dem Randsport:

Biken ab 17 Uhr ab Tiefburg, der Regen kommt erst später.

19.30Uhr: So, Steak in Gaiangeless gefuttert, jetzt auf den WS...
19.45 ab Burg, 20.30 WS. 21.30 Nudelsalat mit Schörlsche beim Babblig Fjuwing.


----------



## donnersberger (25. Mai 2013)

Ich war auch noch ne Prä-Randsport-Runde drehen - Wetter war heute echt ok


----------



## BejayMTB (27. Mai 2013)

Speziell für Wolfgang: Besuch bei uns am Strand.


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Mai 2013)

Das ist aber nicht von heute, oder ?


----------



## BejayMTB (27. Mai 2013)

Aber ja


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Mai 2013)

Wo ist denn zu dieser Eiszeit Bikiniwetter 
Wobei, gestern im Regen wars ganz lustig in Beerfelden


----------



## BejayMTB (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du etwas zurück scrollst, findest du die Antwort: St. Tropez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. Mai 2013)

..auf den Spieß damit!  Aber Oww8, die sieht angefüttert aus! Die können gefährlich werden.

Wir planen hier gerade nen Elektrozaun, um die Vorfahren des Riesling zu schützen.


----------



## Dddakk (28. Mai 2013)

Pfalzblick-Tour am 8.6.: PbT

Hier ein paar Infos:






Abfahrt: 10:10 Uhr ab S-Bahnhof Heidelberg-Schlierbach = 2 Stationen nach HD-HBF von Westen kommen. 
Strecke: Ca. 61km/1700HM
Ende der Tour ca. 17 Uhr. Danach noch ca. 3km bis Bahnhof
Einstieg bei km 32 möglich, da gibts ne Einkehr. Ab dort sind es noch ca. 32/750.
Schnelle Wege gespickt mit Trails.
50% Wald- Forstwege
25% Asphalt
25% Trails


----------



## BejayMTB (28. Mai 2013)

Aua. Da freut sich mein masochistisches Bikerherz


----------



## lomo (28. Mai 2013)

Abschluss AH?


----------



## Kelme (28. Mai 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Abschluss AH?



:Hand heb:


----------



## Dddakk (28. Mai 2013)

AH öffnet erst um 17 Uhr. Lasst mich mal schauen...es gibt auch schöne Alternativen..

Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt nach getaner Arbeit noch nen Nightride machen, aber es schüttet schon wieder....

Ach so, es gibt auch wieder die geliebten Schiebe- und Tragepassagen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Mai 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> AH öffnet erst um 17 Uhr ...



Müsseme da schon wieder heim?
Ich denke, wir können auch Sitzfleisch beweisen


----------



## Miro266 (28. Mai 2013)

Heißt AH Altenheim ? Müsst ihr da wirklich schon hin?
Miro'


----------



## Kelme (29. Mai 2013)

Hey - "Uffbasse!"

Das AH sollten wir aber im Auge behalten. Passt doch. 17hundert Tourende und die machen auf. Bärfeggd!


----------



## lomo (29. Mai 2013)

Miro266 schrieb:


> Heißt AH Altenheim ? Müsst ihr da wirklich schon hin?
> Miro'



Willste mit? In's AH?


----------



## Dddakk (29. Mai 2013)

Ja, Miro muss eh mal mit, das würde ihm und uns gefallen, auch wenns nur zum ABC  (after-bike-chillen)  ist.   www.alt-hendesse.de


Klaro, ihr könnt im AH bleiben bis 24 Uhr. Ich muss halt "leider" kurz nach 17 Uhr weg.

Ich mache jetzt mal 4 Tage Urlaub in der Palatina. Wenns klappt gibts am Samstag sogar nen kleinen PW-Cross.
Jakobsweg rückwärts.


----------



## donnersberger (31. Mai 2013)

Moin, melde mich ab vom Dienst, habe mir trotz unsommerlichem Wetter eine Sommergrippe eingefangen. 
Die wird zwar in 8tagen wieder weg sein, aber dann werde ich lieber kleiner anfangen. 
Schade, hoffentlich klappt's ein anderes mal..  Haut rein, happy trails!!!


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2013)

oh das is doof ... ist aber auch keine kunst bei dem wetter 
gute besserung !!!
bei mir steht das nächste WE leider auch in den sternen, da ein kollege jetzt EX kollege ist muß ich ab montag die schicht wechseln und kann sein das ich samstag und vieleicht sogar sonntag arbeiten muß *kotz*


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2013)

achja... so sieht man aus wenn man im mom biken geht


----------



## donnersberger (31. Mai 2013)

schnell Mund zu, sonst werden die Zähne Braun


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Mai 2013)

so, neue touren / trailriding / marathon mopete fast fertig... vorderreifen und pedale kommen morgen oder montag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (31. Mai 2013)

Ich habe meins auch wieder. 





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Joshua60 (1. Juni 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Moin, melde mich ab vom Dienst [...]


Dann streiche auch mal die Segel, viel Spaß beim Buggeldrücken


----------



## balazs_81 (1. Juni 2013)

Hi All,
Sorry for the English; I'm learning German but it's yet not so good now.
I'm a mountainbiker from Hungary, new in Heidelberg and looking for peers to ride with (CC) and explore the hills.
Mainly on weekends (or weekdays afternoon-evening, short after work, even night is ok), around the city hills, or more far away (even weekend-long tours in Schwarzwald).
I would be happy to join some teams occasionally. Please share info if someone goes out 
Thanks and good ride 
Balazs


----------



## Dddakk (1. Juni 2013)

@Döner. schade, gute Genesung. @Heavy. na dann brauchste eben fix nen neuen Kollegen.  

z. Zt. sind 2 Stücke der Strecke überschwemmt, eins durch Erdrutsch blockiert. Und von Bäumen.. will ich gar nicht reden...  Aber es sind ja noch 8 Tage.  

Ich komme gerade aus der Westpfalz, da sah es deutlich besser aus.


----------



## BejayMTB (1. Juni 2013)

Manchmal bin ich schon etwas neidisch..... 





Und neues von Wolfgangs Kumpel


----------



## donnersberger (2. Juni 2013)

@Dddakk: Merci!


----------



## Dddakk (2. Juni 2013)

Bejay, bleib lieber dort und jag die Sauen, dein Arbeitsweg ist Land unter.   

Nachtrag 17 Uhr: jetzt beide Uferstraßen + die Straßen über Schriese und Großsachsen. Wenn, dann über Tunnel oder KS.


----------



## Dddakk (3. Juni 2013)

Sonntag, 19 Uhr.

3 Meter unter dem Strudel ist die Strecke für den 8.6. (aus 6 Meter Höhe aufgenommen). 







Doppel-Bunny-Hop?







aber die geliebten Metalldeckelchen sind deutlich markiert...







und die begehrten Back-Whipp-Hardcore-Asphalt-Split-180Degreeers- sind in gutem Zustand:


----------



## donnersberger (3. Juni 2013)

Perfekte Drift-Location


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Juni 2013)

ich bin für samstag leider raus... keine möglichkeit zu tauschen oder sonstwem meine arbeit in die schuhe zu schieben


----------



## Radler-01 (4. Juni 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich schon etwas neidisch.....


 

ich auch - mir fehlt noch so´n Spiralschloß und der Radständer  

St Trop´ (dort war´s wahrscheinlich ?) ist halt doch ne andere Nummer ...


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> z. Zt. sind 2 Stücke der Strecke überschwemmt, eins durch Erdrutsch blockiert. Und von Bäumen.. will ich gar nicht reden...  Aber es sind ja noch 8 Tage.
> ...



Kannst du das bitte bis Samstag in Ordnung bringen?
Danke, sehr lieb!


----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2013)

Die Sonne ist schon aktiv und trocknet die Wegelchen.  

Trage- und Schiebepassagen bleiben erhalten und gehören ja dazu.  

Heavy, schade. Für dich hatte ich extra schwere Wegelchen eingebaut.


----------



## Houschter (4. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heavy, schade. Für dich hatte ich extra schwere Wegelchen eingebaut.



Die nehm dann ich!


----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Juni 2013)

och manno.... jetzt ärger ich mich noch mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2013)

...gepflegter  20%er  (es gibt aber auch einen Chickenway für den, der vorne fährt)


----------



## donnersberger (4. Juni 2013)

Toller Stein


----------



## Dddakk (4. Juni 2013)

Heute mal ein paar Stellen geprüft:

..gesperrte Tragepassage...







... lebensgefährliche Trails...







..aber auch liebliche Varianten entdeckt..


----------



## Basilisk (4. Juni 2013)

Hi Dddak,

wenn möglich würde ich mich trotz der Streckenverhältnisse gerne noch
bei der Tour am Wochenende anschließen. Beim Gäsbock war ich noch als Stoker im Heck von Joshua60/Volker aktiv, aber diesmal würde ich eins meiner eigenen Bikes bevorzugen und damit an den Start gehen.

Mit ähnlichen Streckenverhältnissen hatte ich bereits am Sonntag meine Erfahrungen gemacht und habe reißende Bäche und Seen entdeckt, die bislang noch auf keiner Karte verzeichnet sind. 

  @BejayMTB: Das Boot zur Anreise wäre zwar sicher keine schlechte Wahl, aber damit kann ich leider nicht dienen - höchstens eins der Scalpels 
Bei den Witterungsverhältnissen werde ich aber vermutlich zu einem 
alternativen Gefährt greifen. Da der Trend - wie vor kurzem gelesen -
zum Fünftbike geht, habe ja auch ich meine entsprechenden Alternativen. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Houschter (4. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...gepflegter  20%er  (es gibt aber auch einen Chickenway für den, der vorne fährt)



War heut extra mal an so ner 22% Drecksrampe üben.


----------



## Kelme (4. Juni 2013)

Memo an die Versorgungsruppe: Houschter mit einrechnen (ein Ring Lyoner mehr).


----------



## Houschter (4. Juni 2013)

Geh mir fort, das verschwindet doch eh wieder alles in diesem Heidelberger Keller-Schlund!


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Geh mir fort, das verschwindet doch eh wieder alles in diesem Heidelberger Keller-Schlund!


----------



## donnersberger (4. Juni 2013)

Hohoho der war guuud


----------



## Dddakk (5. Juni 2013)

Rückexport von pfälzer Wurstwaren ist in Heidelber illegal.
Die Kinners vom Frank haben sich gefreut, das müssen ja riesen Mengen gewesen sein.  
 @Basilisk.  nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Rückexport von pfälzer Wurstwaren ist in Heidelber illegal.
> Die Kinners vom Frank haben sich gefreut, das müssen ja riesen Mengen gewesen sein.
> ...



Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann essen sie sich heute noch dran satt!


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Juni 2013)

heut wieder extrem geil


----------



## Dddakk (6. Juni 2013)

@_Heavy_, also wenn es mal ein GNTMBMC gibt bist du sicher ganz vorne! 

und, ich habe mein Tretlager geschrottet, hoffe das der DOC zügig arbeitet, sonst muss ich ein Fremdbike nehmen.

Wie halten eigentlich deine Lager deine Dampfwaden aus?   
 @Balazs   see private mail


----------



## lomo (6. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> und, ich habe mein Tretlager geschrottet, hoffe das der DOC zügig arbeitet, sonst muss ich ein Fremdbike nehmen.
> ...


----------



## Dddakk (6. Juni 2013)

mmh  es knarzt einen Tag ganz dolle, am nächsten Tag gar nicht.
Pedale, Kurbel, Kettenblätter ist alles fest. Also wohl drinne.  Viellicht Dreck, war ja viel davon diesen Winter vorhanden.
.


und wegen der großen Nachfrage: nochmaaaaal!

Werbeeinblendung:

Alpencross mal ganz anders:

2 Ultra-Tria-Iron-Man-Marathonistinnen, 5 Kinder und 2 Marathon-Pferde      auf dem Weg von Füssen nach Venedig. (und ja, die fuhren/fahren auch      beim Gäsbock mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

14.6.2013 in Affolterbach, Peter-Heckmann-Halle, beim SV Affolterbach, 19.30 Uhr

Pässe bis 2600 Meter, Schluchten, Piazzas, Eis&Spaghetti, Strand und Abenteuer.
Ganz ohne RädBull-Gedöhns. GoPro-frei.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Old-School-Vortrag mit vielen herrlichen Bildern.


----------



## lomo (6. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> mmh  es knarzt einen Tag ganz dolle, am nächsten Tag gar nicht.
> ...



Hm, dann musst du deine Touren so legen, dass am Freitag das Innenlager knarzt, dann müsste am Samstag ja Ruhe sein. 
Mach's doch einfach so. Oder?


----------



## Dddakk (6. Juni 2013)

Stimmt! 

Aber das Knarzen wird sicher nicht besser von alleine....


----------



## HeavyBiker (6. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @_Heavy_, also wenn es mal ein GNTMBMC gibt bist du sicher ganz vorne!
> 
> und, ich habe mein Tretlager geschrottet, hoffe das der DOC zügig arbeitet, sonst muss ich ein Fremdbike nehmen.
> 
> ...


 
ok... jetzt mußt du mir nur noch erklären was ein GNTMBMC sein soll 

lager halten ganz gut... bis jetzt 
und falls du ein "fremdbike" brauchen solltest, hab hier genug rumstehen, kein problem weil -> komm wohl eh net zum biken am WE


----------



## Dddakk (6. Juni 2013)

Germanysnexttopmalebikemodelcontest.


Danke fürs Angebot!  Werde es aber hoffentlich icht brauchen, habe noch ne andere Alternative um die Ecke.

Ciao!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juni 2013)

...heut ohne posen 

aber man kann sagen was man will... obwohl ich fast täglich oben bin isses doch immer wieder soooo geil über den dächern heidelbergs


----------



## Festerfeast (7. Juni 2013)

@Dddakk: wie kommst du zum Startpunkt der Tour?


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juni 2013)

mit dem Bike! ?  = flache 7km.


----------



## BejayMTB (7. Juni 2013)

Streber, Streber.


----------



## Festerfeast (7. Juni 2013)

Treffen wir uns irgendwo vorher?


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juni 2013)

also nur mal so, an alle 29er fahrer , macht euch den  SCHWALBE hans dampf 2.35 EVO vorn drauf , heut gemerkt : ein hammer reifen für alles möglich an untergrund 
und das obwohl ich so garkein schwalbe fanboy bin 





achja und an alle die nicht arbeiten müssen... viel spass morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Juni 2013)

mukki buden preload... ole ole   

... schon verputzt...


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juni 2013)

@_Heavy_
du sollst nicht die Sixpacks essen, du sollst sie züchten!   

@FF 
Ja, 9.15Uhr vor der Tiefburg bei Sonja.   (für den Espresso)
9.40 Uhr bei den Tretbootchen.
 @_Bejay_
du kommst mit der S-Bahn?  kchkch   

@XSi
Tisch ist reserviert, beim Mittagsstop gegen 13.15 Uhr.

ach so, falls jemand so einen NewSchool-Kompass dabei hat, es gibt auch nen Track. Nur falls einer verloren geht....   Wer will?

Danke!  und bis morgen! 

P.S.: Mein Tretlager dreht wieder, es war gar nicht kaputt. 
P.S.: Und ja, ich wäre jetzt gerade lieber in Mußbach...

(warum hat hier noch keiner eine 14-Tage-Wettervorhersage eingestellt?)


----------



## BejayMTB (7. Juni 2013)

Wollte eigentlich den Heli nehmen, aber diese neidischen Blicke nerven dann doch bissel.


----------



## Houschter (7. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @_
> 
> ach so, falls jemand so einen NewSchool-Kompass dabei hat, es gibt auch nen Track. Nur falls einer verloren geht....   Wer will?_


_

Ich!?_


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. Juni 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich!?



Willst morgen ab NW auch einen coffee-to-rail?


----------



## BejayMTB (7. Juni 2013)

Track? Her mit


----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> P.S.: Mein Tretlager dreht wieder, es war gar nicht kaputt.
> ...



Kopfsache!? 



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Willst morgen ab NW auch einen *coffee-to-rail*?


----------



## Kelme (8. Juni 2013)

Flääschworschd-to-go: 
Kees-to-go: 
Weck-to-go: 

Rucksack: Nicht mehr zu tragen


----------



## Kelme (8. Juni 2013)

Die Ausräuberungsversuche der Heidelberger auf die Pälzer Worschd waren heute extrem zurückhaltend. Wahrscheinlich waren die alle noch mit "Schlammreinigung" beschäftigt.
Eine herrliche Tour mit Wendepunkt in Weinheim und ein paar Besonderheiten:

Überdachte und asphaltierte Serpentinentrails bergauf
ein Weizenbier auf dem Markt in Weinheim, das niemand wollte
ein "Drecksanstieg" am Ende zum Ölberg hinauf, der wahrscheinlich als "Rache an Kelme" demnächst in der Landkarte steht.

Noch weit bis zum Mittagessen?



FBiO_2013_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Kurz vor Weinheim



FBiO_2013_5 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Fast am Mittagstisch



FBiO_2013_6 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ein Pälzer in Weinheim



FBiO_2013_9 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Vereinzelte Schlammlöcher



FBiO_2013_14 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Belohnung am Ende



FBiO_2013_15 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Bis auf ein paar Brennpunkte (S-Bahnfahrt ) eine entspannte Tour in passender Größe in angenehmer Begleitung. danke für den schönen Tag und einen besonderen Dank an den Guido - ach, der heißt ja gar nicht so ...



FBiO_2013_7 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2013)

Jep, es war ein toller Tag.
Feine Truppe, bestes Wetter, geniales Catering auf der Anreise ... und der Guide hatte alles im Blick ...




Der Guide weiss Bescheid von *lomo* auf Flickr

... dafür durften wir dann auch Ausblicke geniessen ...




Blick in die Rheinebene von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. Juni 2013)

Ach das war der Punkt, wo wir euch mal kurz "verloren" hatten.
Das Foto hier muss dann aber ein anderes geworden sein.




FBiO_2013_10 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (8. Juni 2013)

Jep, an der Burg ... der Ausblick

Das andere ist das da ...




Hug a tree von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MoneSi (8. Juni 2013)

Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht heute!!! 
Frühstück in der Ess-Bahn, übersichtliche und feine Truppe, schöne Strecke mit der richtigen Dosis "was mach ich hier eigentlich für ein Sch...?", die Pausen zur richtigen Zeit....und Abschluss im AH! Spitze!!
Ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder!


----------



## Kelme (8. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte noch "die Ansichten eines Schlussfahrers" zu bieten.




FBiO_2013_12 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## BejayMTB (9. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Jep, an der Burg ... der Ausblick
> 
> Das andere ist das da ...
> 
> ...




Das sieht aus, wie die Schlammdurchfahrt auf dem letzten Trail. :thumbup:

Ja, war wirklich super gestern, aber diese Neigung zu fiesen Schlussanstiegen macht mir echt langsam sorgen. Trotzdem dickes Dankeschön an den Guide und die Truppe.


----------



## Dddakk (9. Juni 2013)

Also ich war dann um 23.30 Uhr noch kurz im AH, aber ihr sicher schon unter diversen Duschen. Verdient!
Es war ja eigentlich schon zu warm zu biken, und das Gewitter in den Bergen brachte Tiefdruck.

Die Strecke war ja ab und an etwas anstrengend, und der Drecksanstieg war auch mir neu. Ist aber keine Konkurenz zu Iptestal...  
Meine Ankündigung "Schnelle Wege gespickt mit Trails.
50% Wald- Forstwege
25% Asphalt
25% Trails         "     hat ziemlich genau gestimmt.
Und 57/1500 waren auch nahe dran.

Nur einer war etwas unterfordert, aber irgendwann krieg ich den auch mal Müde. 

Die verpasste Kaffeepause holen wir nach. Und die Mittagspausen in Zukunft kürzer.  

Danke an die Hilfs-Guides, Hilfs-Streckenerkunder und den, der hinten gefahren ist und die Meute zusammen hielt!  


Schön das ihr alle dabei wart! Bald mal wieder! 

Wer macht die nächste Tour?


----------



## Houschter (9. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Also ich war dann um 23.30 Uhr noch kurz im AH



Da haben wir uns ja knapp verpasst! 



> Nur einer war etwas unterfordert, aber irgendwann krieg ich den auch mal Müde.



Sag bescheid, dann helf ich dir!

Nachtrag:

Klasse Tour, hat riesig Spass gemacht!  Danke an alle Mitfahrer und natürlich ein Extralob an den Guide!


----------



## Kelme (10. Juni 2013)

Endlich mal ein Tourist im Schlossgarten, der von der Truppe ein Foto macht und dann *nicht *mit der Kamera in der Hand davon rennt.

Die Samstagstruppe



Im Schlossgarten von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Danke an Thomas für das Bild.


----------



## Balou_derBaer (10. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch "die Ansichten eines Schlussfahrers" zu bieten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich so hübsche Waden habe...

Schön war's, hat echt Spass gemacht mit euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (13. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand ein ganz weiches Fully übrig?


----------



## Houschter (13. Juni 2013)

Leihweise oder für länger?


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Juni 2013)

Mein 96er Chaka SUS1300 steht gelangweilt im Keller. Ist halt Oldschool


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein ganz weiches Fully übrig?



mein radon 160mm vorn u hinten, reicht dir das? 
nur mal so oder für länger?


----------



## Festerfeast (13. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein ganz weiches Fully übrig?


----------



## Kelme (14. Juni 2013)

Isch glaub' der DddAkk hat "Rücken".
Da braucht es - wenn es zunächst überhaupt geht - wirklich ein rollendes Sofa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2013)

"Rücken"?
Gefällt mir nicht 

Ich mach mir so langsam Sorgen, was da in meinem Umfeld alles auftritt ...


----------



## Dddakk (14. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Fullyofferten! Ich muss etwas pausieren.

Mir scheint es aber das es hier zu viele Ärzte gibt und als Privater lernt man Spezialisten und Spezial-Geräte kennen, die auch bei StarTrek mitspielen könnten.

3 Ärzte - 3 Meinungen


----------



## BejayMTB (14. Juni 2013)

Hm, ich werde doch am Ende nicht vergessen haben, die Nadeln aus der kleinen Puppe zu ziehen, die ich da am Samstag am Anstieg zum Ölberg rein gerammt habe???


----------



## Houschter (14. Juni 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Hm, ich werde doch am Ende nicht vergessen haben, die Nadeln aus der kleinen Puppe zu ziehen, die ich da am Samstag am Anstieg zum Ölberg rein gerammt habe???


----------



## Steppi01 (14. Juni 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Danke für die Fullyofferten! Ich muss etwas pausieren.
> 
> Mir scheint es aber das es hier zu viele Ärzte gibt und als Privater lernt man Spezialisten und Spezial-Geräte kennen, die auch bei StarTrek mitspielen könnten.
> 
> 3 Ärzte - 3 Meinungen



Zu mir hat mal ein Arzt gesagt: wenn 2 die gleiche Diagnose stellen ist einer von beiden kein Arzt.


----------



## Festerfeast (16. Juni 2013)

Wäre jemand so nett und könnte den Track von der großen Tour letzte Woche zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Dddakk (17. Juni 2013)

Es geht vorwärts...

Und gegen Langeweile:
http://radkultur-bw.de/mitmachen/raddenkmal.html

Warum muss ich da besonders an einen besimmten denken?  

P.S.: Awwer Oww8! Das Bike muss verkehrssicher sein (was auch immer das heißt..)


----------



## Joshua60 (17. Juni 2013)

Hier fährt doch niemand mit einem verkehrssicheren Ratt herum! So mit Dynamo und richtigen Schutzblechen...


----------



## Dddakk (17. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, aber auf den Fotos sind auch schon "Sünder".
 Und Schutzbleche sich nicht Pflicht, nur auf frisch gedüngten Almwiesen.


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juni 2013)

...zur Not kommt man hier auch ohne Bike hin...   







...21.30 Uhr, da war es noch leer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. Juni 2013)

Heute, 17 Uhr: Hardcore-Etappe unter ärztlicher Kontrolle:
5/100. Es wird hart werden.


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Juni 2013)

SONNTAG

"nur der frühe vogel...." oder carbohydrat preburning weil mittags family feier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tour ab nußloch oder HD, wohin keine ahnung bis jetzt, dauer ca 3-4h, abfahrt ca.8 uhr
bewaffnung : 29er oder enduro fully


----------



## Dddakk (7. Juli 2013)

Also ich gugg eher "biken".
Sonntag. 20.15 Uhr, Arte.

http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/048691-000/das-rennrad

Sehr sehenswert, allein schon weg der Farbkombinationen.


----------



## Dddakk (9. Juli 2013)

Aua!
Gute Besserung an den Unbekannten.

*Heidelberg: Mountain-Biker stürzt 30 Meter den Abhang hinunter*

  Heidelberg. Schwere Verletzungen zog sich ein Mountain-Biker am  Sonntag, 7. Juli, gegen 13.40 Uhr im Waldgebiet Königsstuhl zu. Der  22-Jährige fuhr laut Polizei zusammen mit weiteren Radfahrern auf dem  Elisabetha-Weg talwärts, als sie sich entschlossen wieder umzukehren.  Beim Versuch auf dem etwa zwei Meter breiten Weg zu wenden, fiel der  22-Jährige von seinem Mountain-Bike und stürzte etwa 30 Meter den Abhang  hinunter, ehe er bewusstlos an einem querliegenden Baumstamm hängen  blieb. Seine Mitfahrer trugen ihn wieder auf den Elisabetha Weg, wo er  vom Notarzt erstversorgt und anschließend in eine Klinik eingeliefert  wurde.

Quelle: RNZ.de


----------



## HeavyBiker (9. Juli 2013)

autsch 

so, ich zieh mich jetzt mal an und fahr nach helmstadt auf den pumptrack trainieren


----------



## donnersberger (9. Juli 2013)

30 Meter - krass, mannOmann, gute Besserung, wer auch immer das war!!!


----------



## BejayMTB (16. Juli 2013)

Anhang anzeigen 255340


Vorfreude.....


----------



## Dddakk (16. Juli 2013)

..ist die Terasse fertig?

Zeig!  Beides!


----------



## Paincake (16. Juli 2013)

uiuiuiui gzi 

will mein Bike auch endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (18. Juli 2013)

Erleuchtung kam......


----------



## rmfausi (18. Juli 2013)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht, so schön weiß und so große Reifen. Viel Spaß mit dem Rad, vielleicht sehen wir und demnächst mal wieder am KS. Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## donnersberger (18. Juli 2013)

ein kanadisches [email protected]


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juli 2013)

..kann ich das bitte mal in live sehen?
Folge dem weißen "T"....


----------



## BejayMTB (18. Juli 2013)

Bin über das Wochenende in München, aber danach gerne. Suche noch nach einer geeigneten Jungfernfahrt


----------



## sad1802 (19. Juli 2013)

29 er Fully :thumbup:
Willkommen im Club und sag bescheid wegen Einweihungsrunde,  damit du nicht allein bist 

Da ich an SiS teilnehme dieses Jahr hab ich mir mal ne anständige Lampe ausgeliehen. Wer hätte Lust auf eine Ausfahrt im Dunkeln -  allein trau ich mich (noch)  nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balou_derBaer (20. Juli 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> 29 er Fully :thumbup:
> Willkommen im Club und sag bescheid wegen Einweihungsrunde,  damit du nicht allein bist
> 
> Da ich an SiS teilnehme dieses Jahr hab ich mir mal ne anständige Lampe ausgeliehen. Wer hätte Lust auf eine Ausfahrt im Dunkeln -  allein trau ich mich (noch)  nicht



Wann und wo willst du fahren? Bin auch bei SiS dabei!


----------



## Dddakk (20. Juli 2013)

SiSipussi!     


29er-Fully, evtl. noch von Cannondale, könnte Freitag gegen 24 Uhr Verwendung finden.


----------



## Dddakk (22. Juli 2013)

Heute:
"Tour de Freinse"  (Nur fer Innseider..)   
maximal 3 Gänge
2 Bergwertungen
4 Sprintwertungen
dazwischen "Battle of the Dubbes"


Ddls

(Der, der lieber steht)


----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... "Battle of the Dubbes" ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Juli 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> "Battle of the Dubbes"
> 
> 
> Ddls
> ...



Wie viele sinds denn noch geworden? Gabs überhaupt noch irgendwo was für euch?


----------



## Dddakk (23. Juli 2013)

..so 3 für jeden, 1,5 davon aber die etwas schwächere Sommerschorle, die aber sehr lecker war: 0,4 Riesling, 0,1 Limo, 0,1 Tonic, Limetten und Minzblätter...rest Wasser.

Und ihr noch gut gelandet?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Juli 2013)

Alles planmäßig verlaufen.


----------



## Dddakk (25. Juli 2013)

Klauen die doch einfach dem Vincent sein geliebtes Rad:
23.7.2013, Tiergarten-Schwimmbad Heidelberg

GT   Outpost. 26Zoll, S-Rahmen, Felgenbremse, Shimano 24-Gang. 

Besondere Kennzeichen: Ritchey-Rennradsattel, Iso-Fix-Korbhalterung  (beides nicht auf dem Foto)

Bitte mal die Augen offen halten.  Danke!


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. Juli 2013)

oh das ist natürlich großer mist !!!

ich hatte gestern aben das vergnügen diesen sonnenuntergang zu geniesen auf dem ks


----------



## Dddakk (31. Juli 2013)

"Melde 3 ab in die Pfalz!"

Woodstock - Wacken - Weidenthal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn man das so liest könnt man grad meinen, ess iss sis


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. August 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Wenn man das so liest könnt man grad meinen, ess iss sis



...und man glaubt es kaum ... ich bin vieleicht/wahrscheinlich auch dabei


----------



## Kelme (1. August 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ...und man glaubt es kaum ... ich bin vieleicht/wahrscheinlich auch dabei


Echt jetzt? Ich freu mich!
Wir sehen uns


----------



## lomo (1. August 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> "Melde 3 ab in die Pfalz!"
> 
> Woodstock - Wacken - Weidenthal



Schon auffem Weg?


----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2013)

Abfahrt gegen 11 Uhr, dann diverse Zwischenstopps.

Sieh juh sär!


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ich freu mich!
> Wir sehen uns



JUP, eben grad fix gemacht    freut mich


----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2013)

Heavy, ich werde dich verblasen auf dem Ash-Track!    

Kommt dein Kurzer auch mit?


----------



## Kelme (1. August 2013)

Mach hinne! Ich verteidige hier mit Zähnen und Klauen die Poolarea!


----------



## Dddakk (1. August 2013)

Jetzt los!  Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (1. August 2013)

Viel Spass!


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. August 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heavy, ich werde dich verblasen auf dem Ash-Track!
> 
> Kommt dein Kurzer auch mit?



jup, er und frauchen sind auch mit dabei... werden aber erst samstag mittag aufschlagen können


----------



## stuhli (2. August 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> jup, er und frauchen sind auch mit dabei... werden aber erst samstag mittag aufschlagen können


 
unterstütz mir den Stefan gut.
Mich hat er auch gefragt aber ich bin anderweitig unterwegs.

Viel Spaß wünsch ich Euch.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. August 2013)

viel spass steht auf der TO DO liste 

danke


----------



## donnersberger (4. August 2013)

Moin Heavy, SIS war echt super, hab Dich leider gar nicht gesehen - warst Du wieder so schnell unterwegs?!


----------



## sad1802 (4. August 2013)

Thorsten hat leider kurzfristig abgesagt... 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel km und hm die Runde etwa hatte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomniac (4. August 2013)

knapp 13 lang, hm muss ich passen


----------



## Kelme (4. August 2013)

12,5 km
245 Hömes


----------



## Dddakk (5. August 2013)

Stimmt, den Heavy hab ich gar nicht gesehen?!  Alles O.K.?
Döner, alles geklappt bei dir?
@ sad, deine Frage kam zu spät, da war ich schon auf dem Sprung.


----------



## donnersberger (5. August 2013)

ja, war funtastisch, hat super viel Spass gemacht 
Und bei Dir? 
Mir wären an Deiner Stelle die Oberschenkel durchgeglüht...


----------



## sad1802 (5. August 2013)

In was für Teams wart ihr denn, also wieviel Leute und wieviel Runden habt ihr geschafft? Was für Zeiten je Runde?


----------



## Dddakk (5. August 2013)

@_sad_    Die Ergebnisslisten wurden vermutlich wieder mal am Sonntag gegen 9 Uhr auf dem Dixi vergessen.   

Unser Teamname: Gäsbock Advanced
Döner: vermutlich Dön & Roll  

@ Döner
Ich habe mein Ziel erreicht, Lomo hat meine Runden "übernommen". Und XS und PK haben auch ordentlich gestrampelt.
Und 2014 dann 6.


----------



## lomo (5. August 2013)

sad1802 schrieb:


> In was für Teams wart ihr denn, also wieviel Leute und wieviel Runden habt ihr geschafft? Was für Zeiten je Runde?



4er-Mixed,
Zeiten? Keine Ahnung, getreu Markku Alen "Maximum Attack"! 
Erste Runde im Stau (und Staub) knapp nen 21er Schnitt.
Die nächsten beiden Runden, etwa gegen dreiviertelzwölf, knapp nen 20er Schnitt. Und die letzten drei Runden (en suite ab vieruhrirgendwas) nen knappen 19er Schnitt, allerdings mit Bier im Kopp zum Start der vorletzten Runde (Danke an Kelme) und Rieslingschorle in der letzten Runde (Danke an Keili).

Reicht das?


----------



## Festerfeast (5. August 2013)

Im radio kam heute, dass am Wochenende in der Pfalz ein MTBler tot vom rad gefallen ist und dass ein weiterer noch reanimiert werden konnte. Weiß da jemand was drüber?


----------



## Dddakk (5. August 2013)

bei SiS sicher nicht..


----------



## donnersberger (5. August 2013)

Kurz nachdem wir uns getroffen haben ging mir das bis dato noch nicht existierende Lied: "Mann, Mann ohne Sattel" durch den Kopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (5. August 2013)

Unser Team hatte den Namen Scheiterhaufen - aber unser Haufen ist  gar nicht gescheitert


----------



## sportfuchs (8. August 2013)

Für Bike-Filme-Interessierte:
Bitte den 20. August am Abend vormerken: Der Fahrrad-Film http://www.wurzelndreckundsteine.de/ läuft in Heidelberg in Miros Coffeeshop, Rohrbacher Str. 106! Filmbeginn ist 20:30 Uhr. Eintrittskarten gibt es schon jetzt in Miros Coffeeshop.


----------



## Dddakk (14. August 2013)

Zurück zum Alltag:

Heute, 21 Uhr, S.U.B.-Nightride ab Tiefburg.
Sachte, nicht ganz hoch, aber schnell nunner.


----------



## Dddakk (15. August 2013)

Uffbasse!
Radikaler Biker-Hasser in HD und Kraichgau.
http://www.rnz.de//sinsheim/00_2013...ekannter_hat_Biker_im_Visier_.html#ad-image-0


----------



## donnersberger (15. August 2013)

Schlimm!


----------



## rmfausi (15. August 2013)

Das ist die Rache der Wildschweine !!!

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Dddakk (16. August 2013)

Dann jagt sie!


----------



## sp00n82 (16. August 2013)

Die jagen eher mich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oder hatten mein Vorderrad mit einem Rubbelbaum verwechselt.


----------



## Dddakk (16. August 2013)

Während du drauf warst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (16. August 2013)

Ach Ihr mit Euren Phobien....die sind doch süß.





Ach ja, heute in einer Woche geht's wieder da hin, also Dddakk, wenn Du noch was kaputt machen willst, machs bis dahin.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. August 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Während du drauf warst?



Jaaa. Nachts, Viech rennt nach rechts, Viech dreht um, Viech rennt nach links, Viech grunzt und schrabbt am Vorderrad vorbei.


----------



## Dddakk (16. August 2013)

..ohne dich jetzt näher zu kennen ... vielleicht lags ja am Geruch?   
 @Bejay
Bikelst du heute? Treffen wir uns oben?


----------



## BejayMTB (16. August 2013)

Ich wollte relativ früh hier weg und aufs Rad, ja. Wenn Du zeitlich ein wenig flexibel bist, gern. Dann ruf ich Dich an bevor ich los radel. Mit dem neuen Sattel klappt es wieder gut?


----------



## Dddakk (16. August 2013)

Ja, ruf an, ich bin heute sehr flexibel, bin gerade fertig mit schaffe.
Sattel?  Ich bin S.U.B. !


----------



## Dddakk (16. August 2013)

ähm, ich wollte ja eigentlich nur gemütlich zurück gondeln....  
Von wegen Anfängerin!   ..fährt die doch glatt zwei 20%er hoch!  
  Das kostet ein Bällchen Erdbeer in Ngd..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (16. August 2013)

S.U.B.?
Sattelloser
Ungedämpfter
Bub
??


----------



## BejayMTB (16. August 2013)

Die Judith? Ja, die hatte im April ihr erstes Fahrtechnik Training. Ich glaub seit dem ist sie nicht mehr abgestiegen. 
Betrachte das als Rache für den Ölberg!


----------



## Dddakk (17. August 2013)

Das war aber dann schon die dritte Rache...oder so.

Sag mal, warst du das? Würde zu dir passen......  
http://www.rnz.de//ticker_regional/...gemuend_Wildschwein_springt_ueber_Heckkl.html


----------



## BejayMTB (18. August 2013)

Nee , mir haut keine Wutz ab.


----------



## Dddakk (20. August 2013)

@ döner   S.U.B.   = Anti-Hippster-Sport: Stand Up Biking   

Und, falls es jemand noch nicht weiß: http://www.wurzelndreckundsteine.de/
Heute. 20.30 Uhr in HD-Süd, also praktisch Basel-Nord.


----------



## donnersberger (21. August 2013)

Aaaa - jetzt weiß Döner und ist häppi 

Grüße aus Morzine (PDS)


----------



## Dddakk (22. August 2013)

Nach 3 Monaten geh ich mal checken ob es den KS noch gibt.   
Abfahrt an der Shell-Tanke beim S-Bahnhof Weststadt um 16.30 Uhr.

Nachtrag: Der KS ist höher geworden.  
Aber bei der Abfahrt mit Fremdbike (im Schonmodus) 2 für mich neue Trails entdeckt, fast unberührt.


----------



## Slide9 (23. August 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Nach 3 Monaten geh ich mal checken ob es den KS noch gibt.
> Abfahrt an der Shell-Tanke beim S-Bahnhof Weststadt um 16.30 Uhr.
> 
> Nachtrag: Der KS ist höher geworden.
> Aber bei der Abfahrt mit Fremdbike (im Schonmodus) 2 für mich neue Trails entdeckt, fast unberührt.


 
War'n das echt Trails oder "Wild-Pfade" ???


----------



## Dddakk (23. August 2013)

Nee Nee, so leicht zugewachsene Trails, aber noch fahrbar.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. August 2013)

war heut auch am ks... und ws


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (24. August 2013)

War heute am Strand und im Meer.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. August 2013)

na das ist ja noch besser !!! 

...war ich auch kürzlich


----------



## Dddakk (24. August 2013)

Heute:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pfffff!   Strand ist für Mädchen!    
(wir ab Sonntag auch...  )

P.S.: Jetzt weiß ich auch für was ein Sattel gut ist.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. August 2013)

ihr ward auch oben? als ich da vorbei bin war alles gerammelt voll von bikern und die bikestange auch komplett voll


----------



## piffpaffpuff (26. August 2013)

Hallo Thorsten,
fährst Du bei Deiner Tour KS und WS an der Gaiberger Grillhütte vorbei ?
Wenn es gerade passt würde ich mich mal dort mit einklinken wollen...
Grüße, Claus


----------



## Dddakk (13. September 2013)

Nach 14 Tagen "Flach-"Landés, mal wieder was Richtiges:

http://youtu.be/z2UJ_kd8CWM

(inwitäischenel Ihwend)


----------



## BejayMTB (13. September 2013)

Klingt nach Spaß.


----------



## Dddakk (13. September 2013)

Ich wees nedd so reschd, die schwädse dert so ganz annersch....

und ganz gruselig siehts da auch aus...


----------



## BejayMTB (13. September 2013)

Dann versteht Dich wenigstens keiner, wenn Du vor Angst nach Mama rufst 

Viel Spaß Euch, klingt nach ner coolen Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. September 2013)

Ja, das war sehr gruselig, Bilder folgen...






Und, *heute biken! 15.30 Uhr ab Coffee-Nerd* am Adenauerplatz.
Neue Reifen, Scheiben, Beläge, Sattel.. müssen getestet werden.


----------



## Dddakk (19. September 2013)

Sonne!  Sonne!

Raus aufs Bike:
14.15 Uhr ab Treetbootverleih, Naggahwiese, Heidelberg.

Zisch!


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. September 2013)

ich hab schon bike und sitzt grad bei nem kirschtee und zwieback 

...heut morgen...


----------



## Dddakk (19. September 2013)

Kirschtee, Zwieback? Ist das was esoterisches?    

Ich versuch mal den HB, WS, HN zu erklimmen.


----------



## BejayMTB (19. September 2013)

Wer soll denn zu solchen Zeiten radeln können? Immer die Selbstständigen.....


----------



## Dddakk (19. September 2013)

Stimmt: Selbst & Ständig. Oder die Studenten/Schüler....

ich muss dann gegen 18 Uhr nochmal ran....

Aber am WE mit dir vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. September 2013)

ha ha ... oder schichtarbeiter


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. September 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Kirschtee, Zwieback? Ist das was esoterisches?
> 
> Ich versuch mal den HB, WS, HN zu erklimmen.



 , nee nur LECKER !!!
und dir viel spass beim bergratt fahn


----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal den HB, WS, HN zu erklimmen.


Was ist der HN? 

Wollt heut abend wohl auch noch mal ne kleine Runde drehen, nachdem gestern ja nur noch Regen war.


----------



## Dddakk (19. September 2013)

@ heavy: Gut, gibt es das auch für Togo auf dem KS? Mit nem Schuß Rum im Winter könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen.  

HN = Hoher Nistler   . Der Gipfel = die Absturzstelle.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoher_Nistler

27/500 in 1:40h, langsam fruchtet das Training.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. September 2013)

löblicher schnitt 

und JA letzten winter gabs öffter tee mit schuss am KS wenn schnee lag oder auch glüh mit bums


----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> HN = Hoher Nistler   . Der Gipfel = die Absturzstelle.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoher_Nistler


Hui, ein neuer Berg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Muss ich demnächst mal erkunden gehen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (19. September 2013)

hmmm jetzt müsste ich noch pfadfinderisches tellent haben dann würde ich mir den berg auch mal ansehen


----------



## Dddakk (19. September 2013)

Ich bin käuflich mit Glühbums:
Dann mach ich euch mal ner Tour rund um den HN.    hehe 

und, Büldlin von heute: Kommt es schon wieder?







doof geparkt, man beachte die Brandung..


----------



## sp00n82 (19. September 2013)

Manche fahren früh... andere etwas später.


----------



## Joshua60 (20. September 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (20. September 2013)

..und manche schon wieder...

15 Uhr ab Tretbootverleih, Neckarwiese, HD-Neuenheim.
2 Stündchen schnelle Wege.


----------



## sp00n82 (20. September 2013)

Die Trails im Dunkeln hochzufahren war doch recht... interessant. Muss mir echt mal irgendwie eine Helmhalterung basteln, ohne gleich 100â¬ fÃ¼r so was auszugeben.
Runterzus hab ichs mich dann schon nicht mehr getraut.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. September 2013)

schau mal hier... für den preis eine echt geniale lampe !
[ame]http://www.amazon.de/Radfahren-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradlicht-Fahrradbeleuchtung-Fahrradlampe/dp/B00DTP6PX4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_light_1[/ame]

und noch was von heut, war zwar morgens schon beim cyber spinning aber heut mittag bot sich mir noch ein zeitfenster und da musste ich nochmal real raus... auf den KS


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. September 2013)

schau mal hier... für den preis eine echt geniale lampe !
[ame]http://www.amazon.de/Radfahren-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradlicht-Fahrradbeleuchtung-Fahrradlampe/dp/B00DTP6PX4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_light_1[/ame]

und noch was von heut, war zwar morgens schon beim cyber spinning aber heut mittag bot sich mir noch ein zeitfenster und da musste ich nochmal real raus... auf den KS


----------



## sp00n82 (20. September 2013)

Die hab ich schonmal gesehen, war auch glaub ich bei DX schon drin, nur wie kriegt man sowas gescheiht aufn Koppes?


----------



## BejayMTB (20. September 2013)

Gar kein Problem. Paar Kabelbinder und alles ist gut.


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. September 2013)

oder bei amazon gleich son billig halteset für die magic shine dazu bestellen für nen 10er


----------



## Dddakk (21. September 2013)

Heute, Ausfahrt noch im Hellen:

15 Uhr ab Tiefburg HD-Handschuhsheim

1 x WS auf Waldwegen.
Eis
Abwärts leichte Trails.

Teilnahmebedingung: mindestens 1 Kind mitbringen ( auch Fremde und/oder inoffizielle..)
  Planwagen, Selbstfahrer, Tandem, KiSi..alles erlaubt...


----------



## sp00n82 (21. September 2013)

Vor ein paar Wochen war bei unserer Gruppe ein Tandem mit dabei. Die sind die Trails rauf und runter besser und sicherer gefahren als ich. 

Bin heute auch wieder unterwegs, wollte mir dann auch evtl. mal den "unbekannten Berg" anschauen.
KS -> HB oder WS und dann zum HN war so zumindest mal der Plan. Läuft ja eh immer anders als man denkt. Und Kind hab ich leider keins im Gepäck, auch kein inoffizielles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (21. September 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heute, Ausfahrt noch im Hellen:
> 
> 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg HD-Handschuhsheim
> 
> ...



schad hab heut meine teilnahmebedinung nicht zur hand... hat sich die oma schon unter den nagel gerissen 
...kannst sowas net mal 2-3 tage früher posten? 
VIEL SPASS


----------



## Dddakk (21. September 2013)

na dann kommt mit zum Wasgau-Mara,  da gibts 5 Strecken.

25er  (die Kids und ich)
45er (Nik & Martina)
65er (Stubi & Bernd)
85er (Heavy 2x)
105er (Lomo & PK)


Heavy, früher geht meist nicht, da die Kids ja mehr Termine haben wie/als ich.


----------



## donnersberger (21. September 2013)

"als wie ich" - ist hier in der Gegend richtig


----------



## HeavyBiker (21. September 2013)




----------



## sp00n82 (21. September 2013)

So, euch gefunden, und den Hohen Nistler auch gefunden. 

Wobei ich da glaub ich falsch rum hochgefahren bin, der Weg runter war nicht so steil und zugewachsen wie der Weg hoch.


----------



## Joshua60 (23. September 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heute, Ausfahrt noch im Hellen:
> 
> 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg HD-Handschuhsheim
> 
> ...



Und ich musste Hecke schneiden  (war anstrengender als WS)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (23. September 2013)

Aber mit Krokodil wäre geil gewesen! 

Ich war dann SO um 21 Uhr nochmaligst oben, traf prompt 5 Daunhiller, Göprö-bewaffnet aber mit Aldi-Stecklämpchen....  goldisch..

Ach so, fährst du beim Wasgau-Mara mit?


----------



## Joshua60 (23. September 2013)

Ich werde mit Schwung über die Hexentreppen fahren und dann strategisch nach Lemberg abkürzen. Ich habe gigantischen Trainingsrückstand....


----------



## Dddakk (24. September 2013)

Na dann brauchst du nur nen starken Stalker!  Der hat dann auch ein Auge auf dich ...


----------



## Joshua60 (24. September 2013)

Ich fahre dieses Jahr mit dem kurzen Rad! 28.9. bin ich in Befe. Willst Du mit?


----------



## Dddakk (24. September 2013)

Na dann sehen wir uns evtl. in Lemberg.

28.9.. Nein, da hab isch Bsuch

Biken heute :  14.30 Uhr ab Tretbootverleih Neggawiese HD.


----------



## HeavyBiker (24. September 2013)

ich kann leider erst wieder morgen früh biken ...


----------



## Festerfeast (24. September 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Biken heute :  14.30 Uhr ab Tretbootverleih Neggawiese HD.



Wer soll denn um die Zeit können? 
Das würde ich selbst Freitags nicht schaffen


----------



## Dddakk (24. September 2013)

Na ich fahr doch auch oft am späten Abend, oder am WE.

Wird schon bald mal wieder klappen.   

Das Wetter war heute einfach zu schön, aber jetzt muss ich noch 2 Stündchen arbeiten.

Vor 2 Tagen bin ich auch mal wieder den David-Trail runter, aber bei Nässe fast nur gerutscht und er ist stark zugewachsen.
 @Bejay. Das war heute dein Revier. Einen neuen Trail entdeckt, aber den Hauptrail nicht gefunden. War mir auch zu gefährlich so ganz alleine. Wir müssen da mal ne Expedititon starten, mit vollem Equipment.


----------



## Festerfeast (24. September 2013)

Wollte heute egtl auch noch das gute Wetter ausnutzen, aber meine Schulter machte heute ziemliche Probleme :-(
So musste ich es beim Joggen belassen..

ne, klappt bestimmt bald mal wieder
wenn mein neues Rad bald endlich mal komplett ist kanns auch wieder richtig los gehen


----------



## Dddakk (24. September 2013)

Schulter - neues Rad- basteln... musste mal erzählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (25. September 2013)

sag blos der carver is immer noch net fertig ???


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. September 2013)

heute morgen spontan zu nem flotten 3er auf der Vereins DH verabredet


----------



## Dddakk (25. September 2013)

pfff... Sprungwindschattenlutscher....


----------



## sp00n82 (25. September 2013)

Hast dich 2x geklont wa?


----------



## Festerfeast (25. September 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> sag blos der carver is immer noch net fertig ???



Der Rahmen ist längst da. Der Dämpfer ist allerdings seit drei Monaten beim Service. Und ich habe nur einen Ersatzdämpfer und der ist zu kurz.


----------



## Dddakk (25. September 2013)

Gaaanz, gaaanz böse Biker bauen mal wieder gefährlich Schanzen und Hindernisse  :
http://www.rnz.de//BergstrasseWeinh...dpfad_wurde_zur_illegalen_Rennst.html#comment

Herrlich, die RNZ mal wieder von ihrer altbackenen Seite!


----------



## sp00n82 (25. September 2013)

> Vor allem die Schanzen sind ihm ein Dorn im Auge: Womöglich könnten die sich als echte Fallen erweisen, wenn das Laub der Bäume im Spätherbst den Boden bedeckt.


Suddenly: Schanzen! Thousands of them!

Den Artikel kann man eigentlich nur unter Satire vermerken.


// Edit
Als Gegenentwurf zu diesem dann ein ausgewogener Artikel:
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/ulm_n...en-Zwei-Meter-Regelung-kippen;art4329,2219391


----------



## Dddakk (26. September 2013)

Und weil es gerade regnet:

Heute biken: 14 Uhr am Tretbootverleih in HD-Neuenheim.
 @_sp00n82_: Yes!


----------



## Dddakk (29. September 2013)

Feierabend!

Morgen, Montag, biken!  10.30 Uhr ab Tretbootverleih HD-Neckarwiese.  Zusch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (29. September 2013)

Hm, ich glaub das schaff ich... Hab morgen frei. Was schwebt Dir vor?


----------



## Dddakk (30. September 2013)

Tsupi! Ich bin um 10.15 im Jose/Brückenstraße auf ein Cortado. Dann 2 Stündchen Richtung WS.


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Oktober 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand? Über die Brücke sozusagen?


----------



## Dddakk (3. Oktober 2013)

Heute noch, hab was vergessen auf dem Teltschik-Turm.
Abfahrt hier an der Tiefburg 21 Uhr. 22 Uhr Langer Kirschbaum.
Treffen? Bin jetzt offlain...


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Oktober 2013)

Da bin ich in Ffm auf einem Konzert. Schade


----------



## emek (3. Oktober 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand? Über die Brücke sozusagen?



Ich fahr morgen. Eher Königstuhl. Hast du eine bestimmte Uhrzeit geplant? ... so nebenbei : mir scheint du hast ein Satori....
Gruss Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. Oktober 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heute noch, hab was vergessen auf dem Teltschik-Turm.
> Abfahrt hier an der Tiefburg 21 Uhr. 22 Uhr Langer Kirschbaum.
> Treffen? Bin jetzt offlain...



Mist! Gerade gelesen, das packe ich nicht bis 21 Uhr! ;-)


----------



## BejayMTB (3. Oktober 2013)

Mit stetig wachsender Begeisterung  Hab noch keine Zeit im Kopf. Je nach Wetter


----------



## Dddakk (7. Oktober 2013)

Mal wieder lange vorher angekündigt:
Sonne!  Niggs wie raus!

15 Uhr ab Neggahwiese/Tretbootchenstation.

nuff-nunner-nuff-nunner


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hm, morgen wäre ich sogar mal dabei. Schauen, ob der Tubeless-Reifen hinten auch hält.


----------



## Dddakk (7. Oktober 2013)

Morgen, Dienstag, bleib ich brav daheim.  

Büldlin von heute (wer weiß wo es ist: nicht verraten):

Abkürzung , aber zu spät gebremst: Gespaltet.








...wohl sehr lange kein Bike hier gewesen:








..schnuffiger, aber oft bösartiger Trail...







mächtige Wurzel....


----------



## sp00n82 (7. Oktober 2013)

Morgen soll aber nochmal Sonne sein, ab Mittwoch dann wieder eher net so prall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Fotos sehen mal toll aus, aber bösartig muss auch nicht unbedingt sein. Wobei, die Baumstämme erinnern mich an einen eigentlich-Forstweg von letztens, der wohl auch jahrelang nicht mehr benutzt wurde. Bin da auch mehr neben als auf dem Bike gewesen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Oktober 2013)

kuuul die bilder


----------



## Dddakk (8. Oktober 2013)

Mersieh!

Und nun Feierabend.

Morgen, Mittwoch, biken.
11 Uhr ab Neckarwiese/Tretbootverleih.
WS soll es mal wieder sein.


----------



## emek (9. Oktober 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Mersieh!
> 
> Und nun Feierabend.
> 
> ...



Leider keine Zeit...Vielleicht beim näxten Mal...Viel Spass.
Ahh..hier noch ein ugly pic :


----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2013)

Da es mit dem Wasi heute leider nicht geklappt hat mache ich ne kleine Solidaritätrundfahrt hier.

Abfahrt. 17 Uhr ab REWE-Markt Eingang HD-Handschuhsheim.
Je nach Beinen:
25/300
45/1000

Zusch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (12. Oktober 2013)

hmmmm 45/1k hört sich gut an... leider bin ich heut FEIERN !!!!   
sandhäuser kerwe olé ... DAS FEST 

trotzdem viel spass, ich werd sehen dasich morgen mal zum lüften rauskomm 

edith sagt : bildsche von vorgestern


----------



## BejayMTB (12. Oktober 2013)

Hab leider schon 18/650 hinter mir, sonst wäre ich mit. Sau kalt. 4° oben auf dem WS


----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2013)

Yes, 2 Stunden in Sommersachen waren recht frisch.
Es wurden auch "nur 29/550.

So, jetzt Fete, es soll Pfälzer Küche geben....   ROOOARR!


----------



## emek (12. Oktober 2013)

So, war auch 2 h unterwegs. Königstuhl gegen 18.30 oben gewesen. Sehr schöne Lichtstimmung! Leider schlechte pics...
18.30h:





Und grob 3 Minuten später:


----------



## Dddakk (12. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Pics!  
Ich hatte nur diesigen Nebel im Norden...

Aber aus LUX erreichen mich unglaubliche Bilder:


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Schöne Pics!
> Ich hatte nur diesigen Nebel im Norden...
> 
> Aber aus LUX erreichen mich unglaubliche Bilder:



Was macht der schon wieder?


----------



## sp00n82 (13. Oktober 2013)

emek schrieb:


> So, war auch 2 h unterwegs. Königstuhl gegen 18.30 oben gewesen. Sehr schöne Lichtstimmung!


18.30? Da hab ich dich ja nur um knapp 15 Minuten verpasst, bei mir war nur noch Vater+Sohn da oben.







By the way...





Gut dass es net kalt war!


// Edit
Und wenn hier schon mit Zahlen rumgeworfen wird: 66/1600. Oder so. Müsste aber in etwa hinkommen, nachdem Beyja ins Warme eingekehrt ist, sind wir noch zum Gaiberg-Turm hoch, wieder runter, und ich dann nochmal rauf aufm KS und von dort über Nußloch nach haus.
Eine Tourtag ohne KS ist keine Tour.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja, brrrr...
 @lomo
Nicht für mich, und es ist nicht zum hinstellen, und es ist sau schwer zu fahren...


----------



## Dddakk (14. Oktober 2013)

Dienstag Vormittag habe ich ein Zeitfenster von 10-13 Uhr.
Und wenn es nicht allzudolle schüttet...

Jemand dabei? Oder Grog auf dem WS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emek (14. Oktober 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Dienstag Vormittag habe ich ein Zeitfenster von 10-13 Uhr.
> Und wenn es nicht allzudolle schüttet...
> 
> Jemand dabei? Oder Grog auf dem WS?



Könnte perfekt meine Zeit sein! Muss anschliessend um 13 Uhr INF sein zwecks Arbeit. Also los ....
WS passt auch gut. Super.
Poste einfach nen Startpunkt. Ich meld mich morgen früh ob es bei mir klappt. Sollte aber in Ordnung gehen.
emek


----------



## Dddakk (15. Oktober 2013)

Gut. 10 Uhr an der Tiefburg in HD-Handschuhsheim.
Oder?


----------



## emek (15. Oktober 2013)

Bin kurz nach 10 Uhr dort! grob 10.10 h...


----------



## Dddakk (15. Oktober 2013)

Gut. Ich warte.


----------



## Dddakk (15. Oktober 2013)

Ohne Matschehose war es ganz schön mutzig!
Meine Schätzung war richtig:  725/31, 2 Stunden Fahrzeit, für mich. Für dich noch ein paar mehr.  
Schee wars!


----------



## Dddakk (16. Oktober 2013)

@lomo

Du weißt vielleicht am ehesten was das wird.  
Ich hoffe das es jungendfrei bleibt, du kennst den Künstler ja....  






Ach so, jemand biken am Samstag? Da soll ja Frühling sein.
Aber die 1000er-Marke muss fallen, der Schonmodus geht mir auf den Keks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (16. Oktober 2013)

Samstag ist 14.00 HeidelBike.
Leider ohne mich diesmal (und von mir aus dann gerne auch mal 1h früher samstags). Mache da höchstens eine Frühtour, wenn ich früh ausm Bett falle (also eher nicht ).


----------



## lomo (16. Oktober 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @lomo
> 
> Du weißt vielleicht am ehesten was das wird.
> Ich hoffe das es jungendfrei bleibt, du kennst den Künstler ja....
> ...



Ge**es Teil! Pornöse Dreh- und Fräsarbeit!
Bin mal auf das Gesamtwerk gespannt 

Schonmodus? Aber nicht gleich übertreiben, gell!


----------



## Dddakk (16. Oktober 2013)

..übertreiben....

Darum sollst du ja auf mich aufpassen. Oder bist du wieder bei den Kreisverkehren?


----------



## lomo (16. Oktober 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..übertreiben....
> 
> Darum sollst du ja auf mich aufpassen. Oder bist du wieder bei den Kreisverkehren?



Kreisverkehrern? 
Auf jeden Fall bin ich nicht in der näheren Gegend, also nicht im "Heimatrevier" ...


----------



## Dddakk (17. Oktober 2013)

Gut, das ist auch ne schönere Ecke. Und oft trocken wenn es drummerum regnet.

Hier noch was zum schmunzeln: Ein lesenwerter Bericht in der RNZ:
http://www.rnz.de//rnzzeitung/00_20...ersklavte_Generation_voll_Smartphone_Sue.html

ich brauch so ein Ding!


----------



## lomo (17. Oktober 2013)

> Zu viel Smartphone, Tablet und Co. ist nicht gesund, nicht für die reale Kommunikation und nicht für unser Wohlbefinden.



Stimmt leider ...


----------



## Dddakk (17. Oktober 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Samstag ist 14.00 HeidelBike.




Da darf ich nicht mitfahren, da ich mein MTB nicht dort gekauft habe.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Oktober 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Da darf ich nicht mitfahren, da ich mein MTB nicht dort gekauft habe.


Ich glaub die Mehrzahl der Leute dort hat ihres sowieso *nicht* bei denen gekauft.


----------



## Dddakk (17. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt.  

Nachdemigst nun aber 3 x Freunde/Bekannte von mir dort im Laden abgewiesen wurden schicke ich da niemanden mehr hin, und meide den Laden selbst auch.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Oktober 2013)

Nagut, im Laden selbst war ich bisher eh noch nie. Nur im Hof zum Treffpunkt. :>
Wobei die Angestellten dort dann immer nett waren. Mitfahren von denen tut ja eh keiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (17. Oktober 2013)

Klar darfst Du da mitfahren, Dddakk. Nur nicht meckern, wenn Du unterfordert wirst.


----------



## Dddakk (17. Oktober 2013)

Na da fahr ich lieber mit dir, da weiß ich wo ich dran bin...


----------



## BejayMTB (17. Oktober 2013)

Fein, ich fahr Samstag Heidelbike


----------



## Dddakk (18. Oktober 2013)

Na das passt doch!

Ich starte um 11 Uhr am Tretbootverleih auf der Neckarwiese, und komme euch dann um 14 Uhr im Freien Fall vom KS entgegen. (war natürlich vorher schon auf HB, HN, WS, LK, AK..    )


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich auch! Ich auch!


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. Oktober 2013)

aaber net doch wirklich mit dem carver???


----------



## sp00n82 (19. Oktober 2013)

Hm, bin morgen wahrscheinlich so ab 9 Uhr unterwegs, um 1 sollte ich dann wieder zuhause aufschlagen, sonst passts zeitlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Dddakk (19. Oktober 2013)

FF auf einem Carver-Fully? Das will ich sehen!   Bis später!


----------



## Festerfeast (19. Oktober 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> aaber net doch wirklich mit dem carver???



doch doch 
aber immer noch mit zu kurzem Dämpfer. Den einen konnte ich nach 3 1/2 Monaten Service direkt wieder zurück schicken und der Ersatzdämpfer den ich mir dann geholt habe verliert sein ganzes Öl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (19. Oktober 2013)

ohje ohje... mein mitleid haste...

ich werd heut wohl so ab 11 - 11.30 von NL aus starten ...


----------



## Dddakk (19. Oktober 2013)

Carver

Highlight des Tages:
FF überholt 3 rasierte Dackelschneider mit seinem Freeride-Downhiller auf ner steilen Asphaltpassage...  
Der Bock läuft wie sau!

P.S.: Passt die Eiche?


----------



## BejayMTB (19. Oktober 2013)

Hehehehehe


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Oktober 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> P.S.: Passt die Eiche?



Hab noch nichts an dem Stück gemacht. Heute Abend kann ich hoffentlich mehr berichten.


----------



## Dddakk (20. Oktober 2013)

18°C um 20 Uhr.
Also noch ne kleine Runde...

Abfahrt: jetzt, 21 Uhr an der Tiefburg.


Und Montag Zeitfenster: 10-12.30 Uhr. 
Abfahrt 10 Uhr am Tretbootverleih in Neuenheim.


----------



## BejayMTB (20. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich es schaffe, morgen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. Oktober 2013)

Yep!
Vorher einen Cortado. Weißt ja wo.
Bis denne!


----------



## BejayMTB (21. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Runde!


----------



## emek (21. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es am Mittwoch ab 10 Uhr wieder ein Zeitfenster ?
Ich habe eines zu füllen....


----------



## Dddakk (21. Oktober 2013)

Yep!  Das war ne schöne Runde! Besonders der Missing-Link-Trail.

Mittwoch, nein, da fahre ich nach LX am späten Nachmittag.

Dienstag gegen 10 Uhr könnte ich nochmal los.

Aber jetzt schaffe, Spätschicht droht....


----------



## BejayMTB (21. Oktober 2013)

Schick mal Pics und sag Bescheid ob Du morgen fahren kannst/willst...


----------



## Dddakk (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja, Dienstag um 10 Uhr wieder? Beim Cortado?


----------



## BejayMTB (21. Oktober 2013)

Bin da, wenn nix dazwischen kommt...


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Oktober 2013)

Und nett war es wieder


----------



## Dddakk (24. Oktober 2013)

Yep!

Und LX auf weiß-blau war auch nett.


----------



## BejayMTB (24. Oktober 2013)

Morgen am Start? Oder brauchst du pause? :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (25. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich ist es zu warm zum radeln. Aber später wirds ja frischer.

So ab 21 Uhr ein 2-Stunden-Nightride. Ziegele, Kirschbaum, Ziegele.
Falls jemand mitkommem will, bitte smsen.


----------



## Dddakk (26. Oktober 2013)

Info:

Am Sonntag ist in Heidelberg zum ersten mal der Trail-Rund-Dingens-Lauf.
Darum sollte man zwichen 8 und 15 Uhr ein wenig aufpassen.
Heiligenberg ca. 9-11 Uhr. Weißer Stein ca. 10-13 Uhr. Langer Kirschbaum bis Schlierbach ca. 11- 14 Uhr. Königstuhl ca. 11-16 Uhr. Besonders rund um die Himmelsleiter: Uffbasse!
Karte und Infos: http://www.trailmarathon-heidelberg.de/


----------



## stuhli (26. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich die Zeit finde und das Wetter mitspielt (Regen angesagt ), fahr ich mit dem *Wobbler* zum WS zum kucken und klatschen.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Oktober 2013)

Schnee für Wobblers war vorhanden:


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Oktober 2013)

Wie, Schnee, heute, Heidelberg?


----------



## BejayMTB (27. Oktober 2013)

Nicht von Mutter Natur....


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Oktober 2013)

unsere aktivität sah heut ETWAS anders aus 






hat nen heiden spass gemacht 
incl. plötzlicher extrem dusche beim nach hause radeln


----------



## Dddakk (28. Oktober 2013)

Schnee, Drachen,  alles fein!

Gut Ding will Weile........






..aber wer hat schon Weile?


----------



## lomo (28. Oktober 2013)

Was gibt das? Ein komplettes Ratt? Aus Letzebüerg?
Edit frägt: Am 02.11. in Darmstadt dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. Oktober 2013)

2.11. ist geplant. aber noch etwas "wackelig" der Termin.

Es wird ein SSP-der, aber für dich unfahrbar.


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Oktober 2013)

mit Zahnradlenkung?


----------



## Dddakk (28. Oktober 2013)

Zahnradlenkung...da musste ich erst mal guugln ob es so was gibt für Fahrräder. 
Aber nein, es hat eher was mit einem Gyroskop-Effekt zu tun.


----------



## Joshua60 (28. Oktober 2013)

Ein Fat-Einratt  Suppi!


----------



## Dddakk (28. Oktober 2013)

Fat? Nö, ein Muni!


----------



## BejayMTB (30. Oktober 2013)

Freitag was geplant, irgendwer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (30. Oktober 2013)

ja ich aber ziemlich früh weil ich immer noch im renovier stress bin ... abfahrt 7 uhr


----------



## Dddakk (31. Oktober 2013)

ich muss heute schon mal da hoch:
http://www.kurpfaelzer.info/webcam/
Aber noch hats 0° da oben.  brrrr

Geplante Abfahrt: 10.30 Uhr.


----------



## Jonnychen (31. Oktober 2013)

Also ich wäre mit nem Kumpel am Start. Wohnen beide in Mannheim und würden mit dem Auto an den Startpunkt kommen.

Uhrzeit am besten nicht zuuu früh. so gegen 10 oder so.


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Oktober 2013)

mmmmm schöne aussicht vom KS 

... ich war grad bei obi und hab NOCH 2 eimer alpina farbe gekauft


----------



## Radler-01 (31. Oktober 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ... 2 eimer alpina farbe ...


 
wahrscheinlich einmal "herbstbunt" und einmal "blauer himmel" ? Dann isses nicht ganz so schlimm heute drinnen zu sein


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Oktober 2013)

mein "herbstbunt" sieht im mom eher so aus...


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Oktober 2013)

morgen früh geh ich biken, egal was passiert 

achja, hat einer bock am regnerischen WE auf ne runde cybercycling?
hab 3 probe cupons vom lifestyle fitnes in HD ... ein tag probetraining für lau


----------



## Dddakk (31. Oktober 2013)

Indoor-Cycling-Training gibt Zeitstrafe beim GB 14.    (es sei denn die Vor-Spinnerin wird hier bildlich dargestellt)

Frohes Renovieren! 

Ich muss nochmal nach Weinheim, natürlich per Bike. Abfahrt: 15.30 Uhr ab Café Jose, Brückenstraße in Neiene.

 @_Jonnychen_: Meintest du mich? Wenn ja, ich hab es eben erst gesehen.


----------



## Jonnychen (31. Oktober 2013)

Ne, sorry, Missverständnis.
Ich meinte für morgen 10 Uhr.

Falls ein paar Leute auch fahren könnte man sich zusammen tun.


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Oktober 2013)

das beste des tages... ritt in den sonnenuntergang mit junior


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (31. Oktober 2013)

Schön!

Ich war beim Sunset leider alleine:


----------



## donnersberger (31. Oktober 2013)

nice pics ihr zwei


----------



## Dddakk (31. Oktober 2013)

Merci!

Dönner ich plane da ne Tour für März/April. Auf jeden Fall vor der Wachstumsperiode.
40km/nur 100 HM. Aber technisch äußerst gewagt. Musste dann mitkommen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (31. Oktober 2013)

technisch gewagt? .... hat da einer kamikazebiker gerufen?


----------



## BejayMTB (1. November 2013)

Ach der Herbst... Schöne Runde eben mit KS, WS, HB, GBT, Kloster. 29/1000. Scheeee


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. November 2013)

ich hatte 31/1100 heut morgen, aber nur am KS... schee wars ... bis auf die 2 platten


----------



## BejayMTB (1. November 2013)

Hätte ich das früher gewusst wäre ich noch irgendwo hoch. Streber alter. :-D


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. November 2013)

hi hi hi... dafür bekam ich zuhause nen anschiss weil ich wegen der 2 platten so lange brauchte (der morgen war schon ziemlich verplant trotz meiner abfahrt kurz vor 8 )


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. November 2013)

noch schnell was zum glotze vun heid morje... fürn schnappschuss war noch zeit 

bissi viel iso und rauschen , aber egal... ich mags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (1. November 2013)

..annerre mussde schaffe...


----------



## donnersberger (2. November 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Merci!
> 
> Dönner ich plane da ne Tour für März/April. Auf jeden Fall vor der Wachstumsperiode.
> 40km/nur 100 HM. Aber technisch äußerst gewagt. Musste dann mitkommen.



40/100? Hört sich nicht unbedingt 6i an, aber "Technisch gewagt" macht mich 9gierig


----------



## Dddakk (2. November 2013)

Yes!  Schmale Lenker sind dann von Vorteil.


So, jetzt Sachen packen und ab zum Xploiting-Pumpkin und zum Zugzwang. Das wird schmutzig und hart.  Schönes WE euch allen!


----------



## Slide9 (8. November 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Yes! Schmale Lenker sind dann von Vorteil.
> 
> 
> So, jetzt Sachen packen und ab zum Xploiting-Pumpkin und zum Zugzwang. Das wird schmutzig und hart. Schönes WE euch allen!


 
Mist ich habe gerade 760 drauf gebaut, zählt das noch als schmal?


Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## BejayMTB (9. November 2013)

Ja. Natürlich. Was denn sonst.


----------



## Dddakk (9. November 2013)

Bejay, link mal deine Wohnung hier rein.

760? Ich geh mal messen.

P.S.: 3. Platz, voll peinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (10. November 2013)

Hm, na wenn Du meinst....also, wer einen gerne mal mit seinem Vermieter biken gehen möchte:

Mein Schmuckstück

And now something totally different:

Ich will mir bei Decathlon ein paar Langarm Merino Unterhemden bestellen, die sind (in schwarz) im Moment im Angebot, also wer auch sowas will und Porto sparen will, Bescheid sagen:
Fallen übrigens normal bis groß aus. Für mich z.B. ist L an den Ärmeln schon fast etwas lang.

Merino


----------



## sp00n82 (10. November 2013)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Ich will mir bei Decathlon ein paar Langarm Merino Unterhemden bestellen, die sind (in schwarz) im Moment im Angebot, also wer auch sowas will und Porto sparen will, Bescheid sagen:
> Fallen übrigens normal bis groß aus. Für mich z.B. ist L an den Ärmeln schon fast etwas lang.
> 
> Merino



Oha! Merino wollt ich schon länger mal ausprobieren, und für nen 10er?
Hm, jetzt frag ich mich gar nur ob S oder M, wenn sie länger ausfallen. Ne Größentabelle konnte ich dort jetzt auch nicht finden.


----------



## BejayMTB (10. November 2013)

Kennst ja mich, ich bestelle mir jetzt M. Hab es schon in L und das sitzt locker.


----------



## sp00n82 (10. November 2013)

Na wenn du M nimmst, dann ists auf jeden Fall S bei mir. Würd dann denke ich 2 nehmen.


----------



## BejayMTB (10. November 2013)

Alles klar.
Sonst keiner? Ok....Bestellt


----------



## M00T (11. November 2013)

Hallo,

Ich wohne in Neckargemünd, habe aber kein Auto, und Heidelberg, eventuell ein wenig teuer jedes mal mit dem Zug dahin zu fahren.
Suche eine Möglichkeit hier ein wenig rumzukommen, da ich mich hier kaum auskenne was den Wald und alles betrifft.

Kurz zu mir:

Mittleres Tempo, Hardtail, bin ein paar mal bei "Flowtrails" gefahren.

Habs nicht so mit der Orientierung, Karten lesen fällt mir noch schwer.


----------



## BejayMTB (11. November 2013)

Nach Heidelberg muss man nicht mit dem Auto/Bahn fahren 
Bin auch aus Neckargemünd, kann Dir gerne mal ein bissel was zeigen. Wenn das Wetter und die Zeit mitmachen.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. November 2013)

M00T schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich wohne in Neckargemünd, habe aber kein Auto, und Heidelberg, eventuell ein wenig teuer jedes mal mit dem Zug dahin zu fahren.
> Suche eine Möglichkeit hier ein wenig rumzukommen, da ich mich hier kaum auskenne was den Wald und alles betrifft.
> ...



Tsss, 10 Kilometerchen von Neckargemünd bis HD, da fahr ich 50% mehr bis ich dort bin. 
Du hast doch ein Rad, also benutz es auch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bejay macht das schon, wir brauchen eh mehr Hardtail-Fahrer bei uns in der Gruppe, dann fühl ich mich nicht so einsam.


----------



## M00T (11. November 2013)

Wäre cool 
Okay, ich werd mich dann mal an die Erkundung des Weges von - bis nach HD machen


----------



## BejayMTB (11. November 2013)

Einfach hinterm Friedhof vorbei der Beschilderung "Via Natura" folgen, dann kommst Du schon an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (11. November 2013)

Morgen Abend jemand Lust auf einen Nightride? Start so zwischen 19 und 20Uhr?


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2013)

uhhhhh ich schau mal ob ich kann .... wie wirds wetter? , dunkel? 
ich meld mich morgen nachmittag nochmal obs klappt !


----------



## Dddakk (11. November 2013)

mäibieh!


----------



## BejayMTB (11. November 2013)

Je nach Wetter..mal sehen


----------



## HeavyBiker (11. November 2013)

so bis etwa 23 uhr solls von oben runter trocken bleiben ...


----------



## M00T (11. November 2013)

Ich kann generell nur übers Wochenende früher als 17 Uhr losfahren.


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2013)

wo soll denn der treffpunkt sein falls ich mit kann?


----------



## Dddakk (12. November 2013)

Vermisst jemand ein paar fette Knieschützer von ONeal?
Die sind mir eben zugelaufen.


----------



## Festerfeast (12. November 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> wo soll denn der treffpunkt sein falls ich mit kann?


 
wo passt es dir am besten?

auf den WS zu fahren wäre mir am liebsten, da wäre der Treff dann an der Tiefburg..da kann man auch parken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (12. November 2013)

Wäre jemand um 20Uhr dabei?

Edit: 20Uhr Shell Tanke, einmal KS rauf und runter!


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2013)

SORRY das ich net mitkonnte, bin eben erst heim gekommen... 
wäre sehr gerne dabei gewesen --> das nächste mal klappts bestimmt 

weis einer wie morgen das wetter wird und hat einer da bock auf NR?


----------



## Dddakk (12. November 2013)

..bin auch zu spät..

Evtl. am Mittwoch. Die Wetterfrösche liegen ziemlich daneben zur Zeit. Mal abwarten..


----------



## BejayMTB (12. November 2013)

Lass morgen mal Wetter und Laune checken. Hätte schon Lust...


----------



## sad1802 (12. November 2013)

18:15 ab Schriesheim am Fass gibt es schon ne kleine Gruppe für nen NR...


----------



## HeavyBiker (12. November 2013)

ja echt? wer fährt denn? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (13. November 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14481
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=659598

Aber wenn ich mir das Wetter aktuell so anschaue....


----------



## Dddakk (15. November 2013)

Ach so, falls jemand ein Auto braucht: Nen Audi 3 Sportsback haben wir hier übrig. 

Und, jetzt biken. 2 Stündchen nuff un nunner. 15 Uhr ab Tiefburg.


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2013)

So, der Audi ist weg.

Heute biken: 14 Uhr, 1,5 Stündchen, Einkehr 0,5. 1 Stündchen biken.


----------



## sp00n82 (17. November 2013)

Hm, ein paar (inkl. mir) treffen sich heute um 14 Uhr beim Bahnhof in HD.


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. November 2013)

mal par bilder vom WE


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2013)

Schee! (aber arg groß)  

Ich auch (vor ein paar Tagen)  Start :







Ziel:







Für den Heimweg:


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. November 2013)

ups sorry hab  nur die links hier rein kopiert net hier hoch geladen  

der wusala macht mich grad voll an aber meine rindfleisch/gemüse suppe mit einlage is auch bald fertig (köchelt schon fast 2h  )


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2013)

RiGeSu!!!   ich komme!


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. November 2013)

....bis du da bist is nix mehr über


----------



## lomo (17. November 2013)

dddakk schrieb:


> ziel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2013)

neee:

Jo
Gi
Heim


----------



## lomo (17. November 2013)

Ah ok!
Müssemermalhin!


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2013)

..aber nach vorherigem Radsport...

Da müsse mer eigentlich ne Gans verbudse.....soll ich mal ne "Ganse-Gans-Tour" mache? Dann müsse mer zu viert sinn.


----------



## lomo (17. November 2013)

Kriege mer hin!


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2013)

Ich nehm' die Knödel und das Rotkraut, dann kriegt ihr das Gänslein locker weg.


----------



## BejayMTB (17. November 2013)

Ich werd hier schon gar nicht mehr gefragt.....


----------



## donnersberger (18. November 2013)

Melde Hunger an


----------



## Joshua60 (18. November 2013)

In Verbindung mit der " Einer-geht-verloren-Tour" ? Da kriege ich dann nur noch die Knochen


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. November 2013)

hmmm eigentlich müsste man es dann auf eine 8mann2gänse-tour erweitern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (18. November 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> hmmm eigentlich müsste man es dann auf eine 8mann2gänse-tour erweitern



Was ist mit Frauen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (18. November 2013)

na ich sag ja *2gänse *...  ...sorry


----------



## Dddakk (18. November 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Was ist mit Frauen?



...passen nicht zu Knödeln und Rotkraut...


----------



## lomo (18. November 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...passen nicht zu Knödeln und Rotkraut...



versteh ich nicht ...


----------



## Dddakk (18. November 2013)

..die Knödel rollen runter und das Rotkraut färbt wie Henna...


----------



## lomo (18. November 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..die Knödel rollen runter und das Rotkraut färbt wie Henna...



... versteh ich immer noch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (21. November 2013)

Na färbt eben.
Der da zum Beispiel, der hat noch nie abgespült:

Freitag, 21 Uhr, Kuschelrock in Weinheim
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnN98IHm_jw"]Guana Batz - Love generator - Pineda 2012 - Psychobilly Meeting #20 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dddakk (21. November 2013)

Und, vor dem Regen, kuschelige 6°... 

Biken!  15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen.


----------



## Dddakk (22. November 2013)

Ob morgen die Pulswerte wieder stimmen?


----------



## Basilisk (22. November 2013)

Sonst kenne ich die Materialprüfung bei Dir bzw. deiner Tochter nur mit dem Magneten 

Ist das eine Neuerung für den GB14, um versteckte E-Bikes aufzudecken?


----------



## donnersberger (22. November 2013)

Hehe wie genial - ein ebike-Detektor


----------



## Dddakk (25. November 2013)

Uffbasse im Wald!

http://www.rnz.de//heidelbergpolize...idelberg_Mountain_Biker_schwer_gestuerzt.html

Gute Besserung...


----------



## Quente (25. November 2013)

... wie so uffbasse, der liegt doch nicht mehr, oder ?...


----------



## HeavyBiker (25. November 2013)

a wegäm dezulege ...


----------



## Quente (26. November 2013)

ja wenn er nicht mehr liegt, kann man sich doch auch nicht dazu legen


----------



## Guent (26. November 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ... wie so uffbasse, der liegt doch nicht mehr, oder ?...




Schwarzer Humor. 
Hat nicht jeder.
Genauso wie was zu essen.
Muahaha.

Gute Besserung an den Verunfallten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. November 2013)

Feine Schmiede in LUX sind fleißig....






(internationalPostmount: Wenn  es nicht passt, wirds passend gemacht. Aber dann künstlerisch wertvoll!   )

 @_Basilisk_: Nah dran! Es geht um Herzschlag.
@Briten: Schwarz ist das neue Schwarz.


----------



## emek (26. November 2013)

Nicht schlecht, die Scheibenbremsaufnahme....


----------



## Dddakk (26. November 2013)

Ab in den Wald:


----------



## Dddakk (26. November 2013)

Ab in den Wald 2:


----------



## BejayMTB (26. November 2013)

Immer diese Selbstständigen. *neid*


----------



## Dddakk (26. November 2013)

Ja, muss aber gestehen das ich mit dem Turbo-Blitz oben war, weil Busines-Termin im/am KS- Hotel.

Mööönch, was issn mit der RNZ los täglich Berichte über MTB:
http://www.rnz.de//rnzauto/00_20131...schlicht_und_gelaendetauglich.html#ad-image-0


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. November 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Feine Schmiede in LUX sind fleißig....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin verwirrt, wird das ein einrad oder warum is die bremsscheibe auf der kurbel ????????


----------



## Dddakk (26. November 2013)

Endlich wieder Schnee!

Heute Naidraid um 21 Uhr ab Tiefburg.

Da oben liegen fette 3cm Pauder!
 @_Heavy_: die Frage ist eher: Warum ist die Gabel auf der Kurbel?


----------



## HeavyBiker (26. November 2013)

aha, cool ... aber die bremsbelag sicherung ist etwas ... "rustikal" oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. November 2013)

Hauptsach `s hebt.


----------



## donnersberger (26. November 2013)

Hey Dddakk, als ich deine Pics heute sah dachte ich zuerst du veräppelst uns mit Bildern von letztem Winter... 

Aber heut' Abend habsch's dann geglaubt...


----------



## donnersberger (26. November 2013)

Abfahrt war sehr geil


----------



## Festerfeast (26. November 2013)

Schneeeee 
Das hat schön geknirscht


----------



## donnersberger (26. November 2013)

Yeah - Snow Must Go On !


----------



## Guent (26. November 2013)

Heieiei! 
Weisser Matsch!

Was freu ich mich aufs Wochenende!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emek (28. November 2013)

Von gestern 12 Uhr. Retrotour mit Material von 1993...und Musik auf dem Ohr ebenfalls von 1993---Poison Idea---


----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2013)

Was ist denn das für ein Stahlröhrchen-Model?

Und, einer muss wieder pflügen:


----------



## Basilisk (28. November 2013)

@emek: wir können ja mal eine Retrotour machen.
Habe auch noch ein 1995er Marin Indian Fire Trail mit Elastomer-Federgabel im Keller stehen.
Zugelassen nur Räder vor BJ 2000 und ohne Scheibenbremsen


----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2013)

..aber dann mit passenden Klamotten. ...


----------



## Basilisk (28. November 2013)

Aus meinen Bikeklamotten aus dieser Zeit bin ich leider rausgewachsen.

Nach dem vertikalen Wachstum setzt halt das sekundäre Wachstum in der horizontalen ein und ein S/M Shirt passt mir schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr


----------



## emek (28. November 2013)

Jeah! RetroTour klingt verlockend. Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.
Am besten aber erst im Frühjahr...dann gibt es mehr MitfahrerInnen. Hab grad mit nem Freund gesprochen. Der hat noch ein Kona Lavadome mit Suntour/ Sachs Gruppe...und auch ein Brodie Rahmen...Der kommt bestimmt auch mit.

Hier etwas besser zu erkennen: Panasonic MC 3500. Die machen ja bekanntlich auch gute Flachbildglotzen...


----------



## Balou_derBaer (28. November 2013)

emek schrieb:


> Jeah! RetroTour klingt verlockend. Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen.
> Am besten aber erst im Frühjahr...dann gibt es mehr MitfahrerInnen. Hab grad mit nem Freund gesprochen. Der hat noch ein Kona Lavadome mit Suntour/ Sachs Gruppe...und auch ein Brodie Rahmen...Der kommt bestimmt auch mit.
> 
> Hier etwas besser zu erkennen: Panasonic MC 3500. Die machen ja bekanntlich auch gute Flachbildglotzen...



Und ich hätte noch ein Corratec HardBow aus dieser Zeit beizusteuern.


----------



## BejayMTB (28. November 2013)

Hm, ich hätte da ein Chaka SUS1300 und Marin Bear Valley, die die Qualifikation schaffen. Wäre dabei


----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2013)

..ich habe leider mein erstes MTB ca. 1986 vertickert.
Aber ich könnte mir was italienisches leihen.


----------



## donnersberger (28. November 2013)

mist, habe ja nur fast brandneue Räder im Schuppen  *hüstel*

Könnte aber mit meinem 1990er Snowboard vorbeikommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (28. November 2013)

1986, da bin ich noch mitm Dreirad durch die Gegend geeiert, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Basilisk (29. November 2013)

@Dddakk & Döner: Für Euch können wir die Regeln ja etwas ausweiten.

Nur Räder vor BJ 2000 oder Fahrer vor BJ 1975


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. November 2013)

zu den zeiten wusst ich noch garnet was radfahren is...
hab leider nicht so nen tour konformen schinken zuhause


----------



## BejayMTB (29. November 2013)

Leih ich Dir :-D


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. November 2013)

echt? das wäre ja TOP... also wenn das geht und es zeitlich passt bin ich 100%ig dabei   

achja... und das pre ´75 kriterium kann ich grad noch so erfüllen


----------



## Dddakk (29. November 2013)

@_Jungspund_e:   Erstwähler!

@ Dö:  Snowboard. Cool! Bei Schnee machen wir ne Quadriga!


----------



## donnersberger (29. November 2013)

die Idee mit der Quadriga gefällt mir, Ihr braucht mich auch nur den Berg hoch ziehen, runter rutschts von alleine


----------



## Dddakk (29. November 2013)

Anderes Thema: Gibt es hier Eishockey Fans?


----------



## Balou_derBaer (29. November 2013)

Eishockey, was ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (29. November 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Gibt es hier Eishockey Fans?


Alex Le


----------



## emek (29. November 2013)

Mein Vormittag:






Mein Mittagessen:


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. November 2013)

...aber was sind das für "dinger" ?


----------



## stuhli (29. November 2013)

gegrillte Stierhoden 


oder Flääschknepp


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. November 2013)

also zweiteres fände ich dann besser...

ich hab heut noch garnix gegessen , heut abend gibts das hier   

http://www.palazzo-halle.de/index.php/id-2013-im-land-der-pharaonen.html


----------



## Kelme (29. November 2013)

Thorsten, dann bist du quasi Vorkoster. Also nicht für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (29. November 2013)

hi hi ja sozusagen .... ich MUSS alles vorkosten was es da gibt


----------



## BejayMTB (29. November 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Gibt es hier Eishockey Fans?



JA! Gibt es! Mich zum Beispiel


----------



## donnersberger (30. November 2013)

Im Palazzo war ich auch schon mal - ist ein Erlebnis!


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. November 2013)

ja, war wieder supi... nur die machen immer sooo viel zu essen, das geht garnet alles rein 

deshalb, morgen früh abfahrt irgendwann so zwischen 9 und 10 uhr von nußloch aus falls einer mit will, ansonst lass ich mich wieder nach schriesheim fahren und radel von dort richtung nußloch...

achja hat einer nen tip für nen schönen bergauf weg von etwa ziegelhausen aus auf den ks?
wenn ich vom ws runter komm fahr ich immer übers stauwer und dann die straßen hoch bis molkenkur, da muß es doch was besseres geben oder ???


----------



## Dddakk (30. November 2013)

Kurze Werbeeinblendung:

Heute, 23.59 Uhr: Gäsbock 14 öffnet die Anmeldung.  

bike-pfalz.de


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. November 2013)

hajooooo, hab doch schon meinen wecker gestellt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Balou_derBaer (30. November 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> ja, war wieder supi... nur die machen immer sooo viel zu essen, das geht garnet alles rein
> 
> deshalb, morgen früh abfahrt irgendwann so zwischen 9 und 10 uhr von nußloch aus falls einer mit will, ansonst lass ich mich wieder nach schriesheim fahren und radel von dort richtung nußloch...
> 
> ...



Hinter dem Schlierbacher Bahnhof geht eine Straße rein. Heißt "In der Aue". Ab dem Ortsrand geht's dann auf Forstweg hoch zum KS. Wenn du einen Track brauchst, gib kurz Bescheid.


----------



## HeavyBiker (30. November 2013)

danke, track is net nötig , werds bestimmt finden


----------



## BejayMTB (30. November 2013)

Pft, Straße, Forstweg.... Fahr an der Klinik vorbei rechts hoch in den Wald, durch den Kunstpark. Langer Trail mit Trail Anschluß bis fast nach oben.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2013)

kannst du mir das auf ner google maps karte zeigen wo es in den wald geht nach der klinik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2013)

achja, GB14 Anmeldung ... CHECK    !!!


----------



## Balou_derBaer (1. Dezember 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> kannst du mir das auf ner google maps karte zeigen wo es in den wald geht nach der klinik?



Ja, das würd' mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Dddakk (1. Dezember 2013)

Gäsbock 14.
Wie ich höre ist er ausverkauft. Nein, ich kann da niggs mehr "machen" für euch.

Aber Helfer werden vielleicht noch gebraucht.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2013)

sehr geile tour heut mit 43km,3:[email protected]

und vielen dank fürs erinnern an die trails hinter der klinik, hatte ich ganz vergessen
das die da sind und DAS DIE SOOOO GEIL SIND !!!
das motto heut : kampf dem nassen verlaubten bergauftrail 
... hab auch nur 2 mal schieben müssen aus ermangelung an traktion


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Dezember 2013)

mal noch schnell 2 bilder von heut


----------



## Dddakk (2. Dezember 2013)

..so schlimm ist das Bike doch gar nicht das du es so verfemdeln musst..

Jemand am Dienstag auf dem Berg? Ich hätte so 2 Stündchen....


----------



## Basilisk (2. Dezember 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..so schlimm ist das Bike doch gar nicht das du es so verfemdeln musst..



Wahrscheinlich ist das ein 26" MTB und weil inzwischen die größeren Radgrößen modern sind, wird eben mal mit Photoshop nachgeholfen.


----------



## emek (2. Dezember 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> .
> 
> Jemand am Dienstag auf dem Berg? Ich hätte so 2 Stündchen....



Hi Dddakk, 
ich hab zwischen 11 und 13 Uhr Zeit. Wenn möglich eher KS. Muss gegen 13.15h spätetens zuhause sein...Sonst gibt es Ärger...Muss noch Stierhoden braten
Treffen z.B. Bismarckplatz oder Shelltanke Südstadt/Weststadt(dann Steigerweg hoch)
Heute sah es so aus:





Gruss Armin


----------



## Dddakk (2. Dezember 2013)

@_emek_
Gut. Dann fahr ich um 10 an der Tiefburg los, fröhne kurz koffeinhaltigen Getränken, und wir treffen uns um 11.15 Uhr auf dem KS am nachwachsenden Stamm. Dann gurken wir ein wenig um den Berg rum und trennen uns dann gegen 12:30 Uhr wieder. O.K.?
 @_Bejay_. Es könnte auch ein 69er sein. Der neueste Trend ist übrigens Fat-769Ber von Cannonwild.  

jetzt aber schaffe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## emek (3. Dezember 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @_emek_
> Gut. Dann fahr ich um 10 an der Tiefburg los, fröhne kurz koffeinhaltigen Getränken, und wir treffen uns um 11.15 Uhr auf dem KS am nachwachsenden Stamm. Dann gurken wir ein wenig um den Berg rum und trennen uns dann gegen 12:30 Uhr wieder. O.K.?
> !



Hi Dddakk,
ja das passt so. Ich fahre von der Innenstadt hoch. Wenn du willst können wir also auch gemeinsam hoch zuckeln. Bisi oder Shelltanke...?
Ansonsten 11.15 halt oben am Baum.
Armin


----------



## Dddakk (3. Dezember 2013)

Besser oben, ich fahre von Schlierbach aus hoch.


----------



## emek (3. Dezember 2013)

alla gud.alla hobb.


----------



## Dddakk (3. Dezember 2013)

797/27 und 50 Spitzkehren.  

Aber jetzt wirds Zeit für ne neue Gabel....








Mal ein Bild von unten....praktisch auf N.N.        444 Meter Höhendifferenz..








Dieses Bild widme ich MP. 
"Sei stark und zieh das so durch wie du es für richtig hälst!" Und es wird gut werden. (und für KE mache ich morgen eins)


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Dezember 2013)

50 Spitzkehren klingt ja nach
_-zensiert aufgrund von pösen pikern!-_


----------



## Dddakk (3. Dezember 2013)

..wir müssen auch mal wieder zusammen biken. 

Jemand morgen früh (Mittwoch) unterwegs? 
Mein Zeitfenster 10-13 Uhr. Davon aber nur 2 Stündchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (4. Dezember 2013)

Heute, 18.45 Uhr im Dritten BW.
oder hier:
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/infos/zoom/-/id=7263158/did=12490816/nid=7263158/1b9jom9/index.html


----------



## Guent (6. Dezember 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> mal noch schnell 2 bilder von heut



Da fehlt nur noch der röhrende Hirsch!


----------



## donnersberger (6. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2013)

...und Edelweiß und die Christel mit dem Silberblick...


----------



## BejayMTB (6. Dezember 2013)

Oh my god... nach zwei Wochen Zwangspause wegen Job und Umzug kann ich morgen endlich wieder aufs RAD!


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2013)

Nimm mich mit!


----------



## BejayMTB (6. Dezember 2013)

Klar, kennst Du doch. 14:00h ab Heidelbike. Ich dachte Du bist beim GB Nikolausbiken?


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2013)

Nee, ich bin familiär hier auf Achse. (Die Adventsausfahrt ist aber erst nächsten Samstag)  Mal schauen, vielleicht klappts ja um 14 Uhr bei Heidelbike.


----------



## BejayMTB (6. Dezember 2013)

Gott,stimmt. Ich bin schon wieder meiner Zeit voraus. Vermutlich weil ich gern endlich Ferien hätte


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2013)

Heute schaff ich das nicht. 15 Uhr KiGa-Chor...zum Glück gibts da guten Glühbums, Borschdsch, Waffeln....  alles Hausgemacht, viel besser als/wie auf den Touri-Märkten. 

Viel Spaß im Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (7. Dezember 2013)

§%$&§"$""$%$§$!!!!!!


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2013)

Korrekt!


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Dezember 2013)

soooooo , nur mal zum allgemeinen nase lang ziehen...

Nächster termin bei dem ich wieder das arbeiten aufnehme : *07.01.2014*


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2013)

Das heißt du wohnst bis dahin auf dem Bike?


----------



## HeavyBiker (7. Dezember 2013)

sozusagen, zumindest so lange bis frauchen auch urlaub hat... dann ist küche renovieren drann 

aber bei dem wetter heut zieht es mich eher in studio vorm dem großen fressen heut abend... RACLETTE !


----------



## Guent (7. Dezember 2013)

3 Stunden durchs Kackwetter mit´m Freerider GA1 fahren war kein Ponyhof...machten aber mit nem guten Kumpel trotzdem deutlich mehr Spass als im Studio aufm Ergomat! 


Vor allem is da immer so komische Muckehahaha!


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2013)

"Egomat" heißt das!


----------



## Guent (7. Dezember 2013)




----------



## rmfausi (7. Dezember 2013)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> soooooo , nur mal zum allgemeinen nase lang ziehen...
> 
> Nächster termin bei dem ich wieder das arbeiten aufnehme : *07.01.2014*



Da fange ich auch wieder an und das Zimmer meiner Großen ist auch dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (7. Dezember 2013)

Jawoll Günt


----------



## Dddakk (7. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht sollten wir alle mal mit Heavy ins Studio gehen. Damit wir auch mitreden können. 
Vielleicht liegt dort ja das Geheimnis seiner Erfolge.   

Studio-Biker-FlashMobb oder sooo.....


----------



## Guent (7. Dezember 2013)

Morsche geh ich ins Venice Beach in Schriesheim, ich will mal wieder oben ohne fahren.
Äh...also ohne Mütze!


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2013)

Heute, Sonntag, After Glühbums-Ride.


Start: 21 Uhr. 3 kleine Abfahrten.


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hui, da könnte ich sogar schon wieder Zuhause sein. Mmh, mal schauen ob ich nach 8h Autofahrt noch Muße dazu habe.


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2013)

Yep! Wir räubern ein wenig über den HB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ööörx. Meine zweite Lampe ist zwar gekommen inzwischen, aber fit bin ich jetzt nicht mehr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Will aber eigentlich unter der Woche auf jeden Fall nochmal fahren, weil ich am Donnerstag dann schon wieder über das WE weg bin.


----------



## Dddakk (8. Dezember 2013)

Na dann räubere ich/wir für dich mit...  .


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Dezember 2013)

Tu(t) das, ich huste dafür ein wenig für euch.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ist morgen so gegen 14.30 oder evtl. auch etwas später jemand mit dabei?


----------



## emek (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich nicht. Muss kurz in den Hochschwarzwald. Bike nehm ich mit....


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Dezember 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ist morgen so gegen 14.30 oder evtl. auch etwas später jemand mit dabei?



Vorgezogen so auf 13 Uhr rum.


----------



## Dddakk (11. Dezember 2013)

..fallen Autos an..

http://www.rnz.de//ticker_regional/...gemuend_Wildschweine_verursachten_mehrer.html

Bejay, du musst dich mal mehr um dein Revier kümmern...


----------



## BejayMTB (11. Dezember 2013)

Waren das nicht Deine Night Ride Zeiten?


----------



## Dddakk (11. Dezember 2013)

Nee, zu früh für mich.  

Apropos:  Ich habe Donnerstag Vormittag ein Zeitfenster von 10.30 - 12.30 Uhr.
Jemand dabei? Oder zum Teil?

(ruft mich eben ein Kumpel an ob ich mit ihm jetzt Randsport im TV schauen will, kicher....)


----------



## Dddakk (13. Dezember 2013)

Ab auf den Berg!

Inversion, Wolkenoberkante bei 480m.

der Königstuhl
http://www.kurpfaelzer.info/webcam/

der Weinbiet
http://www.nabu-nw.de/seiten/weinbiet.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Dezember 2013)

verdammter mist.. jetzt gibts bei uns auch endlich mal sowas und ich kann net hoch biken um par bilder zu machen


----------



## Dddakk (13. Dezember 2013)

gibts öfters im Winter. Das klappt schon noch..


----------



## HeavyBiker (13. Dezember 2013)

kannst du das dann bitte ein tag im voraus posten hier ?


----------



## Dddakk (13. Dezember 2013)

Prognose:
So könnte es gegen 18 Uhr aussehen..








Da fahre ich aber dann gerade zu`Kalmit


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Dezember 2013)

Das hätte ich auch gern gemacht, aber das geht im Moment zeitlich gar nicht rein....


----------



## Dddakk (16. Dezember 2013)

Biken: Heute, 10 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen in die Sonne.
Neues Material testen.


----------



## BejayMTB (16. Dezember 2013)

Neid


----------



## Dddakk (16. Dezember 2013)

Soll ich dir ein paar Bildchen von heute hier einstellen?


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Dezember 2013)

ja und vom neuen material?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (16. Dezember 2013)

Es gab nur noch Schneereste, dafür aber Fernsicht...ich muss mal messen wie weit, vermutlich über 100 km. 








Das Material ist durchgefallen und geht gleich zurück (waren aber nur Handschuhe)
Die Hardware wird erst bei schlechtem Wetter verbaut. Zur Zeit ists zu schää.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Dezember 2013)

mal sehen ob ich es morgen oder mittwoch schaff aufs rad zu kommen... onkel doktor hat zwar noch kein grün gegeben aber immerhin gelb 
...also forst highway biken


----------



## Dddakk (16. Dezember 2013)

Mittwoch kann ich vermutlich auch, eher Vormittags.

Doktor: Ich hab noch orange bis Ende des Jahres.


----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Dezember 2013)

wirst aber wohl keine gähn runde auf trailfreien tärän machen


----------



## Dddakk (16. Dezember 2013)

Na dann trinken wir eben nen Kaffee zusammen...

("tärän"... glucker, kicker.....)


----------



## BejayMTB (16. Dezember 2013)

Habt ihr eigentlich nix zu schaffen? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (16. Dezember 2013)

nö bin letzten montag operiert worden und bin noch krank geschrieben bis 07.01


----------



## Dddakk (16. Dezember 2013)

Schaffen:
Gestern 11 Stunden, heute schon 5, und du?  

Besser nicht hinschauen:
http://www.kurpfaelzer.info/webcam/


----------



## Dddakk (17. Dezember 2013)

Es erreichen mich immer unglaublichere Bilder aus LUX:


----------



## BejayMTB (17. Dezember 2013)

Was geht denn bei Dir??


----------



## Dddakk (17. Dezember 2013)

Warum? Ihr macht doch auch Elfen und Einhörner mit Krönchen!


----------



## Dddakk (17. Dezember 2013)

Extra für Bejay:
Standort: Schriesheimer Kopf = Teltschickturm

Wei?er Stein (555m, 2km Luftlinie) & Königstuhl (562, 7)






hintere Reihe von re nach li: Hardenberg (598, 9), Tromm (581, 15), Krehberg (572, 25) Felsberg (560, 28), Melibokus (515, 31)






Katzenbuckel (626, 21)






Donnersberg (687, 64)






von li nach re: Weißer Stein (555, 2), Kalmit (673, 50), Weinbiet (552, 48	  )	Drachenfels (570, 51)






Königstuhl und Nord-Schwarzwald/Region Badener Höhe (ca. 1000, 90)






Melibokus (515, 31), Taunus (ca. 890, 85)






d´Kalmit (673, 50)






und ja, bei 12-fach Zoom sieht man Dreck auf der Linse erst richtig.


----------



## BejayMTB (17. Dezember 2013)

Wo ist der kräftige Windstoß wenn man ihn braucht? Neinneidneid........
Schöne Bilder.


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Dezember 2013)

schick schick


----------



## Dddakk (17. Dezember 2013)

Ja, die Aufnahmezeit war ca. 12 Uhr am Mittwoch.
Aus der Hand, auf dem wackeligen Turm.
Ich muss da mal ganz früh oder ganz spät hin.

Das war übrigens nur Dunst im Rheintal. Unter war es auch sonnig.


----------



## BejayMTB (17. Dezember 2013)

Ab Freitag hab ich frei. Das heißt nur noch 3 Tage gutes Wetter.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (23. Dezember 2013)

Morgen um 12 in HD ne kleine Weihnachtsrunde?


----------



## rmfausi (23. Dezember 2013)

Ich fahre morgen mit einem Freund um 11Uhr ab Parkplatz am Alois-Link-Platz. Mitfahrer sind gerne wilkommen. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2013)

..kleiner Nightride um 21.30 Uhr ab Burg.
Aber nicht damit:


----------



## HeavyBiker (27. Dezember 2013)

sieht cool aus ... aber mach endlich mal ein ganzes bild rein 

achja, UND ÄNDERT MAL EURE AVATARE IN WENIGER PIXELIGE


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2013)

mach ich...

aber deinen Avadingens erkennt man auch so nicht..


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Dezember 2013)

W





Dddakk schrieb:


> mach ich...
> 
> aber deinen Avadingens erkennt man auch so nicht..


Waaaaas? Der gute TIE-Fighter-Pilot!


----------



## HeavyBiker (28. Dezember 2013)

hä? ... astreine auflösung und glasklares bild.... oder kennst du den helm eines Tie-Fighter piloten nicht?


----------



## Dddakk (31. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt, wo ihr es sagt....	  Die neuen Teile kenne ich noch gar nicht, aber die gab es auch schon in den alten Teilen...  

Bild für Heavy:


----------



## Joshua60 (31. Dezember 2013)

*Ready for BBNR ! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (31. Dezember 2013)

La gente esta muy loca.... WTF?


----------



## BejayMTB (31. Dezember 2013)

So auch hier allen einen guten Grip im neuen Jahr. Und vorher natürlich nen guten RUTSCH!


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. Januar 2014)

einfach  zu allem und jedem !!!


----------



## Dddakk (1. Januar 2014)

BBNR, genta, wtf....

in 2013 versteh ich nur Deutsch!

Frohes Neues euch allen!

Und, ab heute darf ich wieder richtig biken. Zieht euch warm an!   

(Und eben schon 2 Stündchen den HB geroggelt!)


----------



## Joshua60 (2. Januar 2014)

Beerfellenerbuggelnunnerrenne! 
Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. Januar 2014)

erstes bild in 2014 aber ist noch vom letzten tag 2013 ... DH-FR Silvestertour






bild ist ein gopro screenshot ausem film ... quali kann also nur besser werden 

happy trails !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (3. Januar 2014)

Vorsicht!!!


----------



## rmfausi (3. Januar 2014)

Das Foddo sieht nach der Ölberg Steinbruch Abfahrt aus unterhalb der Hütte. Ich werde morgen uffbasse.
Danke für die Info, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## BejayMTB (4. Januar 2014)

I love HD! Eins muss ich heute dennoch loswerden: War heute am Weißen Stein biken und habe etwas entdeckt was woanders wohl in härterer Variante schon vorgekommen ist: Eine Schnur die zwischen zwei Bäumen in Kopfhöhe gespannt wurde (siehe Bild) Das kann böse Folgen haben. Ich denke das war keine Wäscheleine. Zwischen diesen Bäumen ist zu erkennen, dass dort wohl häufiger Moutainbiker einen kleinen spaßigen Abstecher ins Gelände vornehmen. Ich möchte niemandem etwas bösartiges unterstellen. Allerdings möchte ich bei dieser Gelegenheit an alle Waldliebhaber, ob Wanderer, Mountainbiker, Jogger oder sonstjemand, appellieren: - Nehmt Rücksicht aufeinander - sucht den Dialog - respektiert, akzeptiert und wertschätzt euch gegenseitig - unterlasst Aktionen die andere gefährden Auch wenn man möglicherweise einmal verärgert wurde und etwas Groll gegen wen auch immer hegt. Solche Maßnahmen sind durch nichts zu rechtfertigen und sind absolut gefährlich. Bitte niemals Schnüre oder Drähte spannen, Gruben graben, Landungen oder Absprünge manipulieren, noch sonstige Maßnahmen durchführen die die Gesundheit von Mitmenschen gefährden. Es gibt sicherlich andere sinnvollere Möglichkeiten. In diesem Sinne: Allen Waldliebhabern ein gesundes und fröhliches neues Jahr. Viele Grüße Manuel PS: Gerne diese Nachricht teilen, kommentieren oder was auch immer. Dies ist in keiner Form als Hetze gegen wen auch immer gedacht, sondern soll konstruktiven Dialog und ein respektvolles Miteinander in unserem wunderschönen Heidelberger Wald fördern Nachtrag: habe inzwischen Anzeige erstattet

Aus Facebook: Manuel Klein


----------



## sad1802 (4. Januar 2014)




----------



## HeavyBiker (4. Januar 2014)

für so einen zu erwischen würde ich sogar das bike im wald liegen lassen und ihn an den ohren zur polizei schleifen !


----------



## Roonieman (4. Januar 2014)

Hammer sowas......unfassbar denen ist glaub ich garnicht bewusst was die anrichten können....wenn man jmd dabei erwischt ohjee gnade ihm

Tatapalk


----------



## sad1802 (4. Januar 2014)




----------



## Festerfeast (5. Januar 2014)

Ist das jetzt schon der dritte gespannte Draht hier in der Region?!


----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Januar 2014)

jup, der dritte


----------



## sad1802 (5. Januar 2014)

Zweite. Das letzte Bild ist für Zeitung nachgestellt. 
Aber zwei sind zwei zu viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (5. Januar 2014)

ah ok... aber du hast recht !!!


----------



## boescha (7. Januar 2014)

Und das war dazu heute in der RNZ:

http://www.rnz.de//heidelberg/00_20...dfahrer_Seil_und_Draht_quer_u.html#ad-image-0

Da ist die Rede von vier Bikern, die wegen Drähten bei der Polizei waren.


----------



## emek (8. Januar 2014)

upps.da geht man mal 10 Tagen in Urlaub, kommt zurück und der Wahnsinn ist ausgebrochen....


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Januar 2014)

wieso? bin doch zuhause ....


----------



## HeavyBiker (8. Januar 2014)

achja btw, werde bei NICHT regen heut so zwischen 16.30 und 17 uhr richtung KS strampeln  .... nur so, falls einer auch baicken will


----------



## emek (8. Januar 2014)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> achja btw, werde bei NICHT regen heut so zwischen 16.30 und 17 uhr richtung KS strampeln  .... nur so, falls einer auch baicken will



zu spät..bin grad zurück. herrlich....


----------



## MrFaker (8. Januar 2014)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> I love HD! Eins muss ich heute dennoch loswerden: War heute am Weißen Stein biken und habe etwas entdeckt was woanders wohl in härterer Variante schon vorgekommen ist: Eine Schnur die zwischen zwei Bäumen in Kopfhöhe gespannt wurde (siehe Bild) Das kann böse Folgen haben. Ich denke das war keine Wäscheleine. Zwischen diesen Bäumen ist zu erkennen, dass dort wohl häufiger Moutainbiker einen kleinen spaßigen Abstecher ins Gelände vornehmen. Ich möchte niemandem etwas bösartiges unterstellen. Allerdings möchte ich bei dieser Gelegenheit an alle Waldliebhaber, ob Wanderer, Mountainbiker, Jogger oder sonstjemand, appellieren: - Nehmt Rücksicht aufeinander - sucht den Dialog - respektiert, akzeptiert und wertschätzt euch gegenseitig - unterlasst Aktionen die andere gefährden Auch wenn man möglicherweise einmal verärgert wurde und etwas Groll gegen wen auch immer hegt. Solche Maßnahmen sind durch nichts zu rechtfertigen und sind absolut gefährlich. Bitte niemals Schnüre oder Drähte spannen, Gruben graben, Landungen oder Absprünge manipulieren, noch sonstige Maßnahmen durchführen die die Gesundheit von Mitmenschen gefährden. Es gibt sicherlich andere sinnvollere Möglichkeiten. In diesem Sinne: Allen Waldliebhabern ein gesundes und fröhliches neues Jahr. Viele Grüße Manuel PS: Gerne diese Nachricht teilen, kommentieren oder was auch immer. Dies ist in keiner Form als Hetze gegen wen auch immer gedacht, sondern soll konstruktiven Dialog und ein respektvolles Miteinander in unserem wunderschönen Heidelberger Wald fördern Nachtrag: habe inzwischen Anzeige erstattet
> 
> Aus Facebook: Manuel Klein



Der Text ist schön und naiv, aber wir reden hier über vesuchten Mord bzw. Totschlag - da ist eigentlich nicht mehr mit reden und respektieren.


----------



## Dddakk (8. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mal vor 2-3 Jahren was von nem ähnlichen Fall in Österreich gehört. Da ist ein Jogger verletzt worden als er in so einen Metalldraht lief. Ein Mundwinkel bis zum Kiefergelenk eingeschnitten, Zahnfleischverletzungen und HWS. 
Der Täter wurde einige Zeit später überführt und wurde wegen versuchtem Totschlag verurteilt. 2 Jahre ohne Bewährung, nach 9 Monaten vorzeitig entlassen.

Hat jemand ne Info darüber? Wurde das mal hier im Forum diskutiert? Ich kann mich nur noch dunkel erinnern.


----------



## HeavyBiker (17. Januar 2014)

gestern flache runde mit *nahamwasser* shooting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carofem (17. Januar 2014)

Will Morgen über Zieggele auf den weissen Stein und anschliessend auf den KS.
Treffen könnte man sich um 12 an der Ampel in Zieggele an der Necharstrasse. Interessierte einfach hier melden.


----------



## Steppi01 (17. Januar 2014)

heute war wieder Frühlingswetter


----------



## Dddakk (18. Januar 2014)

Ich radel ab 14.30 Uhr Neckarwiese/Tretbootverleih mal Richtung WS und dann weiter gen Osten. Dort treff ich dann evtl. den Bejay gegen 15.30 Uhr. Mal sehen ob wir uns noch erkennen.

und heavy: du musst mal den Dünentour guiden. Da kenn ich mich ja fast gar nicht aus.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Januar 2014)

War heute am Weißen Stein und musste feststellen, dass der mittlere Teil der Abfahrt runter zur Burg komplett platt gemacht wurde. Für mich war das eine der besten Abschnitte was Abfahrten angeht und die Abfahrt an sich, diejenige, die ich wahrscheinlich am häufigsten fahre.  Und da bin ich nicht der Einzige. Man müsste sich da irgendwie mal organisieren und dem Forstamt mitteilen welche Trailabschnitte für Mountainbiker die wertvollen sind. Es gibt ja genug Leute, denen das am Herzen liegt, so viele wie ich da immer sehe. 
Ja, es gibt den Verein, aber ich habe wenig Interesse an einer festgelegten Vereinststrecke, das ist ja gerade einer der Gründe warum ich MTB fahre, weils interessanter ist als immer auf dem selben Fußballplatz zu trainieren.
Naja, wollte das einfach mal ungefiltert loswerden.
Grüße
Zacharias


----------



## rmfausi (18. Januar 2014)

Da bin ich heute auch runter gefahren und ich hätte fast auf den Boden gekotzt!!!  Es war auch einer meiner Lieblingsabschnitte. Bin ich froh wenn diese für mich persönlich scheiße gelaufenen Woche endlich rum ist.

Gruß rmfausi

happy biking ...


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Januar 2014)

Welchen Trail und welche Stelle meint ihr denn genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (18. Januar 2014)

Wiewowas?!?!


----------



## fruchtmoose (18. Januar 2014)

-


----------



## sad1802 (18. Januar 2014)

War auch mit entsetzten auf meiner Hausrunde unterwegs. Das geilste Stück mit Anlieger und den Sprüngen danach komplett platt gemacht *heul*

Aber ne, die Mountainbiker machen ja die Wege kaputt....

Edit: eigentlich müsste man sich nun als Gruppe organisieren und das Ding schnellstens wieder befahrbar machen. Wenn das einmal richtig Frost gibt wird das viel schwerer...


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Januar 2014)

Och ne, nicht der Teil mit der rechts links recht Kurvenkombi der am Ende an der T-Kreuzung aufhört?!


----------



## sad1802 (18. Januar 2014)

Genau der...


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## Guent (18. Januar 2014)

Fak!!!!!!!


----------



## guru39 (19. Januar 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt den Verein, aber ich habe wenig Interesse an einer festgelegten Vereinststrecke, das ist ja gerade einer der Gründe warum ich MTB fahre, weils interessanter ist als immer auf dem selben Fußballplatz zu trainieren.
> Naja, wollte das einfach mal ungefiltert loswerden.



Ich bin im Verein und habe die Vereinsstrecke bestimmt 1/2 Jahr nicht mehr genutzt da ich im Moment lieber Touren fahre und mir der ganze Stadtwald zur Verfügung steht!

Man braucht natürlich keinen Verein um alleine im Wald Spaß zu haben. Was wäre aber... wenn es keine Leute gäbe die sich dafür Stark machen dass das Biken im Wald immer mehr Akzeptanz findet. Vielleicht hätten sich die MTB-Gegner dann Politisch durchgesetzt.....

Deshalb gibt es auch im jeder Stadt Bolzplätze und keiner muss einem Fußballverein beitreten um Fußball zu spielen zu können.

Das wollte ich einfach mal ungefiltert loswerden


----------



## extratrocken (19. Januar 2014)

Ich habe das heute auch mit Erschrecken gesehen und lasse mich dadurch sogar gerade zu meinem ersten Posting hier hinreissen  Ist  seit Jahr und Tag auch mein Hometrail. Wenn jemand eine Idee hat wie das Stück wieder so schön machen kann wie es vorher war, wäre ich auch dabei mitzuhelfen. Evtl. muss man auch nur ein paar mal die S-Kurven 'nachzeichnen' und der Rest ergibt sich durch ein paar mal drüber fahren.


----------



## pheelax (20. Januar 2014)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Genau der...



Wirklich der Teil, der nach dem Transfer und dem Wallride links, bei einem Jägerstand links reingeht?
Ich kanns kaum glauben... 

Plattgemacht im Sinne von "wir sind halt beim Holzfällen mit dem Harvester durchgepflügt" oder offensichtlich plattgemacht um den Trail zu zerstören?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extratrocken (21. Januar 2014)

Ja, genau. Bei dem Hexenhäuschen. Es sind schon auch Bäume gefällt worden. Ich weiss nicht ob das Absicht war.


----------



## Paincake (21. Januar 2014)

Och nö. Das war der beste Abschnitt.


----------



## sad1802 (21. Januar 2014)

Wer hat Lust/Zeit am Samstag (wetterabhängig) uns am Einstieg (Jägerhäusschen) zu treffen.
Bewaffnet mit Handsäge, Spaten und Manneskraft könnten wir mal schauen, ob man den Trail nicht wieder befahrbar machen kann...


----------



## Guent (21. Januar 2014)

Find ich super, würde auch gerne mithelfen...bin nur leider das WE nicht da. Aber generell hab ich je nach Dienstplan auch öfter mal unter der Woche Zeit, wenn da jemand was vorhat kann man mich gerne per PN anschreiben!


----------



## extratrocken (21. Januar 2014)

Prinzipiell sehr gerne, am Samstag kann ich aber wohl nicht.


----------



## pheelax (21. Januar 2014)

Wenn das Wetter nicht zu garstig ist, bin ich dabei!


----------



## rmfausi (21. Januar 2014)

Wann wollt ihr euch treffen? Gruß rmfausi


Happy Biking


----------



## Guent (21. Januar 2014)

Morgen jemand am Start? Ich fahr mal vorbei und schau mir das Elend mal an...obwohl ich angst habe...war echt das beste Stück Richtung Schriese...


----------



## sad1802 (21. Januar 2014)

Wann willst du morgen hin? 
Uhrzeit für Samstag ist flexibel. 
Vielleicht ist es aber auch sinnvoller noch zu warten. Vielleicht fahren die großen Maschinen ja nochmal durch...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (21. Januar 2014)

Ich wollte morgen ne gemüüütliche Hardtailrunde fahren und so gegen 11 Uhr in Handschuhsheim losrollen...


----------



## Guent (21. Januar 2014)

Will ja erstmal nur gucken...


----------



## sad1802 (21. Januar 2014)

Jo, dann schau mal. Kannst ja ev auch 2 -  3 Bilder für hier machen. Muss eh bis 15 Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## Guent (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hab heute schon Wochenende!


----------



## extratrocken (21. Januar 2014)

Samstach bin ich evtl spontan dabei, wie es passt. Gerne oben treffen oder ab Schriesheim zusammen hoch. Hat jd. einen Spaten?


----------



## Festerfeast (21. Januar 2014)

Würde auch gerne am Samstag helfen.
Ich kann eine kleine Säge mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (21. Januar 2014)

Hm, eine Säge werdet ihr wohl eher nicht brauchen, eine Schaufel wäre angebrachter.
Es sei denn, ihr wollt den Trail davor auch noch sauber machen, falls die Bäume da nicht bereits abgeholt wurden. Dann reicht eine aber nicht.


----------



## Guent (22. Januar 2014)

Huhu!
Komm grad zurück vom WS:
Die Lage ist schlimm, aber nicht hoffnungslos: Denn da dort alles so dermassen plattgemacht wurde gilt da jetzt die 2-Meter-Regel nicht mehr und wir dürfen da fahren! Muahahahahahaha!!!!!!
Aufräumen/neue Trails bzw. alte wieder herreichten würde ich jetzt erstmal lassen: Denn da liegt noch alles total voll mit Nutzholz, da fahren die demnächst bestimmt noch 80 mal durch bis alles eingesammelt ist.
Alla hop, hier ein paar Bilder (sorry für die Quali, ich hab nur das Handy am Start gehabt)


----------



## pheelax (22. Januar 2014)

Danke fürs Bilder machen! Schaut ja echt grausam aus.
Kommt mir von den Bildern her so vor, als ob sie fast nur die Bäume direkt neben dem Weg gefällt haben.

Andererseits kann man auf den Bildern teilweise noch die Anlieger erkennen, vielleicht lassen die sich ja mit nicht allzu viel Aufwand restaurieren. Die Baumstümpfe könnte man wohl gut als Sprungvorlage nutzen. Und die schönen Wurzeln stehen auch noch.
Allgemein braucht man nun absolut kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, dort herumzubuddeln 

Frage mich nur, wann sie das Holz holen und ob sie auch den Kleinkram mitnehmen wollen.


----------



## Dddakk (22. Januar 2014)

Danke Guent!
Ich würde da auch mal abwarten. Der Forst wird da vermutlich noch aufräumen, da es ein markierter Wanderweg ist.


----------



## Guent (22. Januar 2014)

Also diesen Samstag braucht man da definitiv noch nicht zum basteln anrücken! Die Zu- und Abfahrtswege sind noch voll mit Stämmen und allerlei Ästen,  um den Trail herum sind noch Baumfällarbeiten in vollem Gange. Und schön abgesperrt ist der Trail und zuführende Waldwege auch noch. Mir kamen jetzt auch noch ein paar Holzlaster, ein kleiner Harvester und div. Waldarbeiter entgegen, da ist echt was los da oben!

Aber: die Kurven sind NOCH DA, genau wie ein paar übriggebliebene Wurzeln und Stämme... mit einiger Arbeit und viel Liebe kann man den Trail definitiv restaurieren wenn nicht sogar noch schöner machen als vorher!


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Januar 2014)

Heute 18:45h, Landesschau BW, Beitrag mit unseren Heidelberger Drahtfindern


----------



## pheelax (22. Januar 2014)

"Im Odenwald herrscht Krieg" ... auweia

http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/-/id=122182/did=12743822/nid=122182/b01eb9/index.html


----------



## Paincake (23. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Bilder @Guent, das schaut ja wirklich schlimm aus (aber nicht hoffnungslos). Guter Stoff wenns mal wieder heißt Biker machen die Wege kaputt. Die Bilder sollte man weiterreichen.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Januar 2014)

http://www.rnz.de//heidelberg/00_20...l_am_Koenigstuhl___Mit_dem_Mountain_Bike.html

War ne recht lustige Tour.


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2014)

Na das schreit ja nach nem Snowride. Ab auf den Berg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pheelax (24. Januar 2014)

Ich will morgen vormittag *gegen 11 Uhr von HD aus in Richtung Weißer Stein* aufbrechen und mal wieder ein größeres Ründchen drehen, so ca 2,5-3h.
Jemand dabei?

EDIT: werde erst um 11 Uhr starten, muss vorher noch Bremsbeläge wechseln die ich leider erst noch kaufen muss.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Januar 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Na das schreit ja nach nem Snowride. Ab auf den Berg!


Schnee?


----------



## Dddakk (25. Januar 2014)

http://www.mpia.de/Public/menu_q2.php?MPIA/roofcam/index.php


----------



## sp00n82 (25. Januar 2014)

Ach du Gott isses da oben wieder neblig. Aber Schnee... hm...


----------



## sad1802 (25. Januar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/01...ike-strecke-bei-stuttgartesslingen-zerstoert/

Da sind wir wohl zur Zeit nicht die einzigen, die Verluste verbuchen müssen


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2014)

Ja, ist schon traurig. Wir waren heute wieder am WS unterwegs, die Waldarbeiter haben wohl ein bisschen am Wurzelweg aufgeräumt. Es sieht nicht mehr so wild dort aus als letzten Samstag. Ich denke wenn man es nicht übertreibt dann wirds mindestens so gut wie vorher.
Der Trail zum Wurzelweg (der am Hang entlang) ist jetzt auch kaputt bzw. 2m breit, heute gesehen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Guent (26. Januar 2014)

Das kriegen wir wieder hin!!!!!


----------



## mlb (26. Januar 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Der Trail zum Wurzelweg (der am Hang entlang) ist jetzt auch kaputt bzw. 2m breit, heute gesehen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



 2m breit = jetzt is er wenigstens legal


----------



## sp00n82 (26. Januar 2014)

Mit dem Schnee ist da oben momentan alles 2m breit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (26. Januar 2014)

Von dem Schnee habe ich 1qm im KFZ entführt. Und hier unten ne Schneeballschlacht gemacht und 2 kleine Schneemänner gebaut. Was macht man nicht alles für KiGeBuTa.  

Auf der Ostseite vom WS liegen bis zu 10cm.


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Januar 2014)

Haaa, der Boden ist gefroren, keine Schlammschlachten mehr! Zumindest größtenteils, bin schon lange nicht mehr so relativ sauber nach hause gekommen wie heute.


----------



## Dddakk (30. Januar 2014)

..und jetzt hab ich nen Bibbs...	Aber bald!


----------



## BejayMTB (30. Januar 2014)

Manchmal ist ein Bibbs eine gute Idee


----------



## Dddakk (30. Januar 2014)

Hat das 2 Bedeutungen?


----------



## sp00n82 (30. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne nicht mal eine...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (31. Januar 2014)

Hm, scheinbar...  Wenn Du die Bedeutung im Reilinger Sinne meinst, dann ist das natürlich nicht so perfekt. Obwohl....viel im Bett liegen und ab und zu in die heiße Wanne klingt auch nicht soooo schlecht.
Im bayrischen ist der Bibb ein Zapfhahn und wenn man am Bibb hängt.....


----------



## Dddakk (31. Januar 2014)

..also mein Bibbs ist ne Erkältung.., es wird aber schon besser.


----------



## donnersberger (1. Februar 2014)

Dann wünsch ich Dir mal eine noch bessere Besserung!


----------



## Dddakk (2. Februar 2014)

Merci!
Mensch, ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie du aussiehst.


----------



## donnersberger (2. Februar 2014)

Ungefähr so:


----------



## Dddakk (17. Februar 2014)

So, zum Ende der Saison gehts heute mal aufs Bike. Aber eigentlich wirds mit 10° schon wieder zu warm.

15 Uhr ab Tretbootverleih in Neuenheim. 2 Stündchen.


----------



## donnersberger (17. Februar 2014)

Ende der Saison?
Habischwasverpasst?


----------



## Dddakk (17. Februar 2014)

Ende des Winters?   Aber eigentlich war ja noch keiner.


----------



## donnersberger (17. Februar 2014)

Yepp


----------



## emek (17. Februar 2014)

next time bin ich dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. Februar 2014)

Gerne. 
Das war sehr schön heute, Sonne bei 12°, Wege oft sehr feucht. Leider viele Schäden durch Forstarbeiten.


----------



## Festerfeast (17. Februar 2014)

Mittwoch Abend?


----------



## Dddakk (18. Februar 2014)

Do oder Fr wäre besser. Mittwoch geht erst ab 19 Uhr.


----------



## emek (18. Februar 2014)

Ich kann Mittwoch ab ca. 17 Uhr.  Will aber gegen 20 Uhr zuhause sein...



Festerfeast schrieb:


> Mittwoch Abend?


----------



## Festerfeast (18. Februar 2014)

Mittwoch ab 19Uhr klingt doch gut.

Donnerstags geht gar nicht bei mir.


----------



## Dddakk (19. Februar 2014)

Gut. Dann um 19 Uhr ab Tiefburg.


----------



## Festerfeast (19. Februar 2014)

Muss wieder absagen. Musste heute lange auf der Arbeit bleiben.. :-(


----------



## emek (19. Februar 2014)

Falls noch jemand Interesse hat:
Freitag 10 Uhr Brückenkopf
Dddakk und Ich sind schon dabei....


----------



## Dddakk (20. Februar 2014)

Yep!

Und da ich heute schon sehr fleißig war, gibts jetzt ne Belohnung:  Biken ab 15.30 Uhr ab Tiefburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad1802 (20. Februar 2014)

Dito. Wollte um halb 4 in Schriesheim starten. Wenn du bergauf nen Klotz dabei haben willst, könnten wir zusammen fahren?


----------



## Dddakk (20. Februar 2014)

Dann treffen wir uns um 16 Uhr in Dossene in der Talstraße ganz am Ende am neuen Parkplatz. Da wo die Straße zum WS rechts hoch geht und die Neubauten beginnen.


----------



## sad1802 (20. Februar 2014)

Perfekt. Nimmst du Licht mit?


----------



## Dddakk (20. Februar 2014)

Eher nicht. Ich denke bis 18.30 Uhr ist es hell genug, oder?


----------



## sad1802 (20. Februar 2014)

Jo, sollte passen. Bin zwischen viertel vor 4 und 4 oben. Bis gleich.


----------



## Dddakk (22. Februar 2014)

Festerfeast und ich starten um 15.30 Uhr in Dossene in der Talstraße ganz am Ende am neuen Parkplatz. Da wo die Straße zum WS rechts hoch geht und die Neubauten beginnen.

Die Regentropfen sind nur psychosomatisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (22. Februar 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Die Regentropfen sind nur psychosomatisch.


Ahja... sag das mal meinen Klamotten...


----------



## Dddakk (22. Februar 2014)

Stimmt. Wir mussten uns auch zwischendurch trocknen.


----------



## Dddakk (25. Februar 2014)

Biken, heute, Dienstag. 10.15 Uhr ab Cafe Jose, Brückenkopfstraße in Neuenheim.
2 Stündchen Beine ausschütteln.


----------



## Dddakk (28. Februar 2014)

So, der viele Regen ist ausgeblieben.

Biken, heute, Freitag. 14 Uhr ab Cafe Jose, Brückenkopfstraße in Neuenheim.
2 Stündchen Beine ausschütteln.


----------



## HeavyBiker (1. März 2014)

heut im wald ... abwärtsbiken auf schmalen unbefestigten wegen , zum ersten mal in "team colors"


----------



## Dddakk (2. März 2014)

Cool!
In 2 Jahren läßt er dich "stehen".

Heute biken: Ich fahr mal mit Bejays Gruppe ab 14 Uhr ab Heidelbike. Hoffentlich warten die auf alte Männer mit alten Rädern und machen auch nen Einkehrschwung.


----------



## sad1802 (2. März 2014)

Wie alt ist der kleine? 

Dann peilen ich auch mal 14 Uhr Heidelbike an.


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2014)

mein junior ist im dezember 7 geworden


----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2014)

nochmal nachschlag , aber aktuell von heut


----------



## Dddakk (2. März 2014)

Sad, hast gefehlt, war schön.

Heavy: 7,  wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyBiker (2. März 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Heavy: 7,  wie die Zeit vergeht.



hör mir auf, das will ich garnet hören


----------



## sad1802 (2. März 2014)

Jo, hab mich spontan umentschieden. War Hirschburg, hohe waid, kohlhof unterwegs. Wart ihr WS oder KS?


----------



## Dddakk (2. März 2014)

HB, WS, ÖB


----------



## Dddakk (3. März 2014)

Biken am Dienstag ab 12 ab Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen Narretei von oben ansehen.
Aber technisch ganz dezent.
Ich hab nen extrem fitten, aber technisch völlig unerfahrenen Anfänger dabei.


----------



## Dddakk (6. März 2014)

Auch hier:
http://www.gruene-heidelberg.de/inn.../article/im-gruenen-daheim-ein-wald-fuer-alle

Freundliches, diplomatisches Auftreten erwünscht.  Machen wir doch mit Links!


----------



## Dddakk (6. März 2014)

Wohnung frei.

Falls jemand ne Wohnung in Neuenheim sucht:
3 ZKB, mitten in Neuene, 85qm, 990€ kalt +ca. 180€ NK. Ab 1.4. bis spätestens 1.7.2014.
Maklerfrei.

Zimmersuche:
Und falls jemand ein WG-Zimmer frei hat.... ne Kollegin sucht...


----------



## Dddakk (9. März 2014)

Heute, Sonntag, biken 12.15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. Es geht gen Norden. 5+ Burgen .


----------



## Dddakk (11. März 2014)

Bericht im Dorfblädsche über die Ausfahrt und Diskussion letzten Sonntag mit Prominenz.

http://www.rnz.de//heidelberg/00_20...zit_der_Ministerin_Die_Zwei_Meter_Regel_.html


----------



## Dddakk (12. März 2014)

Heute, Mittwoch: 
11.15 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stündchen sonnige Wege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. März 2014)

Falls jemand heute, Montag, Tagesfreizeit hat... 2 Stündchen biken.
Ich habe ein Zeitfenster von 15-18 Uhr.


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. März 2014)

der enduro büllert den trail schweißfrei


----------



## Dddakk (20. März 2014)

Bäääärlauch!	 	(oder?)


----------



## HeavyBiker (20. März 2014)

hi hi jup


----------



## Dddakk (20. März 2014)

Leggah!


----------



## Dddakk (23. März 2014)

Heute, 16 Uhr, biken.
Abfahrt ab Tretbootverleih auf der Neckarwiese.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatisyourchance (24. März 2014)

War mal wieder jemand am Weißen Stein Richtung Schriesheim checken, wie die Lage dort zurzeit ist?


----------



## sad1802 (24. März 2014)

Gestern gefahren. Alles fahrbar.


----------



## fatisyourchance (24. März 2014)

Cool, wie ist der Zustand unseres Lieblingstrails denn?


----------



## sad1802 (24. März 2014)

Ist wieder ohne hindernisse fahrbar und macht dadurch auch wieder Spaß. Sind bestimmt auch schon einige durchgefahren, wodurch sich wieder ein Weg ergeben hat. 
Das flache Stück vorher ist noch etwas nervig, da noch n Haufen rum liegt. Fahrbar ist das aber auch alles.


----------



## rmfausi (24. März 2014)

Fahrbar, es liegen nur ein paar Äste herum, also etwas uffbasse.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## fatisyourchance (24. März 2014)

Jo alla, hört sich schonmal gut an. Danke für die Info!!


----------



## pheelax (24. März 2014)

Ich war schon einige Zeit nicht mehr dort oben. Meint ihr es lohnt sich noch, der Fahrbarkeit mal mit der Schaufel unter die Schultern zu greifen?


----------



## rmfausi (24. März 2014)

Warte lieber mal den 1.4. ab, dann gilt der Brutschutz und dann ist eigentlich Ruhe im Wald. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2014)

Morgen, Freitag, 10 Uhr, 2 Stündchen R&R ab Tretbootverleih/Neckarwiese.


----------



## stumpy-jumpy (27. März 2014)

fatisyourchance schrieb:


> War mal wieder jemand am Weißen Stein Richtung Schriesheim checken, wie die Lage dort zurzeit ist?


war gerade oben, im mittleren teil liegen überall gefällte bäume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (27. März 2014)

Mist, da wollten wir am Sonntag mal runter :-(


----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2014)

...die "Geheim"-Alternative ist auch zerstört. Könnte sich aber erholen.


----------



## sad1802 (27. März 2014)

Geheim Alternative... Klingt spannend   -  wir haben die Steinbruch Abfahrt an der Kante als Alternative gewählt gestern.


----------



## Dddakk (27. März 2014)

Nein, die ist oben in der Nähe vom Jagdhäuschen, ist aber kaum der Rede wert. Umgeht aber nen guten Teil des Wanderweges.


----------



## sad1802 (27. März 2014)

Machst deinem Spitznamen wieder alle Ehre


----------



## Joshua60 (28. März 2014)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Machst deinem Spitznamen wieder alle Ehre


zweiter Spitzname wäre DaRk:   "Der alle Rampen kennt"   :-D


----------



## donnersberger (28. März 2014)

DdwddAskk = Der der wo da die Asphaltspitzkehren kennt


----------



## Dddakk (28. März 2014)

Ich starte gegen 10.30 beim DAV in Kirchheim.

Da soll es ja südlich vom KS auch ein paar Wege geben.

Neuland für mich.

Gibt es da ortskundige?


----------



## stumpy-jumpy (29. März 2014)

wenn du ein gps gerät hast kannste dir mal die strecken vom snarkbert angucken.
bin die weisserstein-singletrail runde von ihm nachgefahren, war super.
ich hoffe ich verstoße jetzt gegen keine regeln hier-
konigstuhl singletrail round;  http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fwupanwywnchmkoh

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guent (30. März 2014)

Was für ein GPS Gerät haste denn?


----------



## Dddakk (30. März 2014)

GPS: SchnickSchnack! 

Ich war mit OldSchool-GPS im Süden von HD, und da gibts sogar Flowtrails. Nur man trifft fast niemanden. 
Josh, Dönner.... ihr Geheimniskrämer!


----------



## Joshua60 (30. März 2014)




----------



## stumpy-jumpy (31. März 2014)

Guent schrieb:


> Was für ein GPS Gerät haste denn?


garmin edge800 mit deutschland topo. bin eigentlich zufrieden aber wenn bei 30°C die sonne drauf knallt mutiert es zu einem tamagotschi und macht was es will.


----------



## Guent (31. März 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Dddakk (31. März 2014)

Biken am Montag: 15.30 Uhr ab Tretbootverleih/Neckarwiese.
Vogesenweg gen Norden bis Whm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (31. März 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> GPS: SchnickSchnack!
> 
> Ich war mit OldSchool-GPS im Süden von HD, und da gibts sogar Flowtrails. Nur man trifft fast niemanden.
> Josh, Dönner.... ihr Geheimniskrämer!



War am WE zu Euch zum WS rübergestrampelt, ganz ohne Geheimnisse, hab Dich überall (im Biergarten) gesucht..


----------



## Dddakk (1. April 2014)

Biergarten. Stimmt. Da wollt ich mal ne reine Biergarten-Tour machen.

Gestern mal für mich unbekannte Berge erkundet in FFs neuem Revier. Und gleich 3 schnuckelige Wegelchen gefunden.


----------



## donnersberger (1. April 2014)

Ist der umgezogen?


----------



## Dddakk (1. April 2014)

Ja, nach DO und Lützels.


----------



## donnersberger (1. April 2014)

Dann mal Grüße nach "Sachsen"


----------



## Dddakk (1. April 2014)

Na dann kommste mal mit dann plane ich mal ne Tour


----------



## Jonnychen (4. April 2014)

Hallo an Alle,

wir waren gestern vom weißen Stein Richtung Schauenburg unterwegs.
Der obere Teilabschnitt geht sehr gut. Bis zu der Abzweigung vom Forstweg, bei der es links weiter Richtung Schauenburg und gerade aus hoch auf die Steinbruchkante geht ist alles top.
Dar schöne Trail mit den Anliegern links runter ist komplett dicht. Hier müsste man mal schaun, ob man den Trail wieder freibekommt.
Gestern haben wir die Räder bis zum nächsten Querweg getragen, ab da war dann wieder alles frei.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## stuhli (4. April 2014)

Ein Stück weiter den Forstweg gefahren, dann kommste in den nächsten trail.
Ab hier gehts wieder. War auch gestern dort.


----------



## Dddakk (7. April 2014)

Massives Stöckchenvorkommen am Sonntag Abend am HB/Süd-und Westhang Richtung NH und am KS/Westhang auf diversen Wegen.
Zum Teil Spitz in 0,5Meter Höhe in die Wege ragend. 
Uffbasse!

Heute, 16.30 Uhr, biken ab Tretbootverleih Neuene Neckarwiese.


----------



## altstadtsume (11. April 2014)

Gestern ein bisschen Trailpflege im Norden betrieben. Ganz legal und offiziell...
Vorher:



Nachher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. April 2014)

Gute Schilder-Pflege, danke!
Aber die Planer sollten mal in der Pfalz nachfragen wie so was geht, dann hättest du nicht so viel Arbeit.


----------



## emek (18. April 2014)

Also rund um den KS fehlen auch einige Schilder....


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2014)

Für Langstreckler:

Pfälzerwald-Cross.

Sonntag 8.30 Uhr ab Bruchmühlbach (S-Bahn-Linie ab HD direkt).

10 Uhr ab Landstuhl.

Ca 12 ab JX. Dort großes NatursportOpening mit viel zum schauen und machen. Viele Bike/Aussteller.

Ca 13.30 weiter Richtung Lambrecht und dann NW. Zurück mit S-Bahn. Rückkehr ca. 18 in HD.

Ca. 85km. Bis zu 1600 HM.


----------



## donnersberger (26. April 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Ist das nächsten Samstag?  


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Dddakk (27. April 2014)

Nein, diesen Sonntag, also heute. In 6 Stunden aufstehen, hicks, hoffentlich ist der Rote bis dahin verdunstet,urps.....


----------



## Dddakk (30. April 2014)

So, halbwegs erholt. 

Sonntag gehts zum Maibike. Da gibts aber nur Kurzstrecken.


----------



## lomo (30. April 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...
> Sonntag gehts zum Maibike. Da gibts aber nur Kurzstrecken.



zum Glück ;-)


----------



## Dddakk (6. Mai 2014)

Ähm, ich werf mal 58/1500 in die Runde bei 3:56h reine Fahrzeit. Was sagt dein Maschinchen?


----------



## Dddakk (12. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (13. Mai 2014)

Pälzer Cocktail


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2014)

Yess!

Jemand am Mittwoch Lust auf Pfalz, auf LX?
Ich plane:
S-Bahn 15 Uhr ab HD Mainstation.
Dann ab 16 Uhr ab LA/Pfalz Mainstation mit einigen Schlenkern LX zu erklimmen.
Nen Happs essen, Schörlsche schlürfen.
Aber schon 18.20 Uhr Rückfahrt ab LA Mainstation nach SAP-Arena.
Nach dem Randsport schauen dann nach HD radeln (35min.) oder S-Bahn falls zu frisch.

Falls jemand zusteigen/mitradlen/mitschauen will....gerne.


----------



## Joshua60 (13. Mai 2014)

mit lecker Litschwiebeln... ;-) :-D


----------



## Dddakk (13. Mai 2014)

Und Schirmchen!  Soll ich dich Stalken?


----------



## Dddakk (15. Mai 2014)

Äh, Wolkenbruchweg ist nur bedingt was für 25 Jahre alte MTBs.


----------



## donnersberger (20. Mai 2014)

Hi,
Iss jmd. Von Euch mal HD-Beerfelden-HD geradelt? 

Suche grad eine Wegbeschreibung oder nen GPS-Track oder Tipps für so eine Tour. 
Blättere gerade GPSIES durch, aber falls jmd. was parat hat, dann her damit 

Cheers Döner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (20. Mai 2014)

Startpunkt?
Ab hier habe ich eine Route.


----------



## Joshua60 (20. Mai 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Startpunkt?
> Ab hier habe ich eine Route.


Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Du keine Route gehabt hättest 

Stalken kannst Du mich auch gerne mal :-D


----------



## Dddakk (20. Mai 2014)

Stalken, machen wir.

Biken heute: 14.30 ab Tiefburg in Hendesse.
2 Stunden R&R.


----------



## donnersberger (20. Mai 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Startpunkt?
> Ab hier habe ich eine Route.



Oh ja, bütte bütte 



Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Dddakk (20. Mai 2014)

sag mir noch ob eher fix hin oder eher technisch oder eher beides....


----------



## donnersberger (20. Mai 2014)

Beides wäre perfekt. Nur technisch hin- und zurück wäre bei den vorr. 100km vielleicht zu sportlich, aber wenn die Alternative PKW/LKW-Nahkampf auf Asphalt wäre ich eher für technisch 


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Dddakk (20. Mai 2014)

wann soll es losgehen?


----------



## donnersberger (20. Mai 2014)

Samstag zw 8-9 Uhr in L0chnu$$


----------



## donnersberger (20. Mai 2014)

Kommste mit dddakk?


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Dddakk (20. Mai 2014)

Leider nein. Bin familiär gebunden an dem WE.

Track kommt gleich per mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SnarkBert (21. Mai 2014)

Hi Dddakk,
Ich hätte auch interesse an die route... Kannst du ein link hier posten?


----------



## Dddakk (21. Mai 2014)

aber ich kenn dich doch gar nicht.


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Mai 2014)

18.30 bei Heidelbike heute, jemand dabei?


----------



## SnarkBert (21. Mai 2014)

Hi Dddakk, Ich bin SnarkBert

hoffentlich reicht dass


----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2014)

Ich poste es mal hier:
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
"AUFPASSEN!
Weißer Stein Richtung Ziegelhausen!
Dienstag auf der Tour mal wieder Draht gefunden auf Helm Höhe nehmt acht und fahrt vorsichtig"
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Wenn ich erfahre wo genau schreib ich es dazu.


----------



## BejayMTB (22. Mai 2014)

Nur einmal erwischen....


----------



## Dddakk (22. Mai 2014)

Das würde dann besser die Justiz regeln. Ich vermute "versuchter Totschlag". Das gibt keine Bewährungsstrafe.


----------



## donnersberger (23. Mai 2014)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Samstag zw 8-9 Uhr in L0chnu$$



Mache die Aktion morgen noch nicht, muß noch reifen . 
1800 HM einfach wären drin, aber nach Hause wollte/müsste ich ja auch noch am gleichen Tag..


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Dddakk (24. Mai 2014)

Na dann sag zeitig bescheid. Ich nehm deinen Windschatten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (24. Mai 2014)




----------



## Bumble (24. Mai 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich poste es mal hier:
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> "AUFPASSEN!
> Weißer Stein Richtung Ziegelhausen!
> ...


Gibts dazu bereits genaueres? So nen Vorfall gabs ja im Januar schonmal.


----------



## Dddakk (24. Mai 2014)

Es steht in einer geschlossenen FB-Gruppe. Ich habe den Verfasser schon angemailt.
Die RNZ würde gerne mehr von ihm wissen. Mal abwarten.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich ist das ne offene Gruppe:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=648772415201856&set=gm.711441595582068&type=1


----------



## Dddakk (24. Mai 2014)

Na dann .... Die RNZ würde sicher berichten...


----------



## Dddakk (25. Mai 2014)

Heute, Sonntag: dämmerungsride: 
20.15 ab Tiefburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das ne offene Gruppe:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=648772415201856&set=gm.711441595582068&type=1



Die FB-Kommentare sind schon, äh, "bemerkenswert".
Meines Wissens ist "Lynch-Justiz" in Deutschland nicht zulässig.


----------



## BejayMTB (25. Mai 2014)

Stacheldraht Biker-Fallen auch nicht....


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2014)

Stellt sich die Frage, warum macht das einer?
Aus Spass? Bestimmt nicht!


----------



## BejayMTB (25. Mai 2014)

Warum das einer macht ist mir völlig egal. Vielleicht hatte er ne schwere Kindheit oder ein unvorteilhaftes Umfeld oder seine Mutter hat ihm nicht genug Liebe geschenkt. Völlig wurscht, wer sowas macht gehört in den Knast.


----------



## Bumble (25. Mai 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage, warum macht das einer?
> Aus Spass?



Aus Hass ?


----------



## sad1802 (25. Mai 2014)

Das ist einfach nur krank. So viele Gründe für einen solchen Hass kann es gar nicht geben.


----------



## Dddakk (26. Mai 2014)

Anderes Thema: Rechte und Pflichten
http://www.swr.de/marktcheck/auto-v...36/did=13207468/nid=2248936/pu0zcz/index.html


----------



## Festerfeast (26. Mai 2014)

Sollte man alles wissen!


----------



## Dddakk (26. Mai 2014)

Stimmt. Du musst das ja jeden Tag 2 x überleben.  

Fährt jemand nach LUX zu bididu.lu ?


----------



## donnersberger (26. Mai 2014)

Ist bestimmt ne lustige Veranstaltung. Aber übermorgen ist mir das bissl zu spontan. Machst Du mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (27. Mai 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Stimmt. Du musst das ja jeden Tag 2 x überleben.
> 
> Fährt jemand nach LUX zu bididu.lu ?


 
Ja!


----------



## Dddakk (27. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich versuche es. Bin gerade am planen.

Was die LUXer machen, machen sie richtig. Das wird bestimmt gut.
Es ist eine Randonee mit vielen kurzen Anstiegen und 4 Distanzen, durch kleine Tälchen mit vielen Bachläufen, Brückchen, Burgen. Siehe Fotos von den letzten Jahren.


----------



## BejayMTB (27. Mai 2014)

Sieht auf jeden Fall lustig aus.


----------



## Joshua60 (27. Mai 2014)

für 2015 vorgemerkt! Jetzt leider zu kurzfristig


----------



## Dddakk (27. Mai 2014)

Lomo und ich vertreten die östliche Kurpfalz


----------



## donnersberger (27. Mai 2014)

Das ist gut, und nächstes Jahr kommen wir noch dazu, das wird ein Fest 


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## BejayMTB (27. Mai 2014)

Kein Meldeschluss bei dem Ding


----------



## Dddakk (27. Mai 2014)

Yep! Ich berichte dann....


----------



## lomo (27. Mai 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Lomo und ich vertreten die östliche Kurpfalz



:hust: !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (27. Mai 2014)

Aha, lomo ist Ostpfälzer.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (27. Mai 2014)

Owwacht!
Ihr Rheintal-Ossis!!!


----------



## Kelme (28. Mai 2014)

Also Speyer liegt ja schon vor der Pfalz, aber hier in Münster muss ich dazu wohl eh "de Schnawwel halte".


----------



## Dddakk (28. Mai 2014)

Ich pack dann mal mein Zeugs, fahre später von HD nach KA, dann nach SP und dann LUX.
1 Staats-Grenze
2 Landes-Grenzen
zig antike Grenzen

Zisch!


----------



## donnersberger (28. Mai 2014)

Viel Spass 


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Dddakk (28. Mai 2014)

Märsi!

Isch glaab des werd luschdisch, die schwädse dort ganz komisch:

Von deren hohmpäitsch:

*2) Wat ass en Chickenway?*
Dëst sin alternativ Weer fir Léit dei nët sou gudd oder secher um Mountainbike sin, jiddereen huet d'Méiglechkeet den Chickenway ze fueren, do wou d'Streck techneg méi schwéier ass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (28. Mai 2014)

Kannst denen ja das Bild vom Gäsbock zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Radler-01 (28. Mai 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich pack dann mal mein Zeugs, fahre später;-) von HD nach KA, dann nach SP und dann LUX.
> 1 Staats-Grenze
> 2 Landes-Grenzen
> zig antike Grenzen
> ...



Nur mal so: zwischen HD und SP gibts noch ne Rheinbrücke, man muß nicht bis KA fahren... 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## lomo (28. Mai 2014)

Ähm ... ich wollte mich nur gegen den Begriff "Kurpfalz" verwahren, mehr nicht!
Es is immer das selbe, damit ziele ich jetzt aber auf die Monnemer ab:
Wenn sie lebenslustig und froh sein wollen, dann sind sie Kurpfälzer. 
Wenn sie aber meinen, dass sie ebbes besonderes sind (beser gesagt: sein wollen), dann nennen sie sich uff ähmol "Badener"

Pah! Babbsägg!!!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Mai 2014)




----------



## Dddakk (2. Juni 2014)

Stammesgeplänkel


Heute, biken in vergangene Jahrtausende:
18 Uhr ab Tiefburg. 2 Stunden böses Zeugs und Naturwege.


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juni 2014)

Heute, Donnerstag, 15 Uhr.
2-3 Stündchen ab Tretbootverleih in Neuenheim.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Juni 2014)

Am WE ist hier viel Trubel. Niggs wie weg!

Viel Spaß den Neckarhupfern! (Ich gönn mir nen anderen Fluß)


----------



## Dddakk (25. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch, 10 Uhr ab Tretbootverleih/Neckarwiese.

KS Umrundung, 50% schmale Wege.


----------



## emek (25. Juni 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Mittwoch, 10 Uhr ab Tretbootverleih/Neckarwiese.
> 
> KS Umrundung, 50% schmale Wege.


Genau mein Ding!
Leider ist mein Finger lädiert. Sturz in Rodalben. Genäht mit 4 Stichen. Halleluja....Armin


----------



## Dddakk (25. Juni 2014)

Gerade zurück. 
Ui! Du machst Sachen. Gute Nesung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. Juni 2014)

Heute biken: 14.15 Uhr Abfahrt ab Tretbbootverleih in Neuenheim.
15 Uhr Treffen mit Bejay auf dem WS. Dann weiter gen Süd-Ost.


----------



## Dddakk (28. Juni 2014)

Sonntag von 10 - 14 Uhr die schmalen Wege auf der Südseite des Heiligenberges (Richtung Neckar) besser meiden.
Es finden dort mehrere Begehungen statt.


----------



## Dddakk (1. Juli 2014)

Heute biken: 20 Uhr Abfahrt ab Tretbootverleih/Neuenheim. KS von Osten her bezwingen. Sonnenuntergang auf dem Gipfel.


----------



## Dddakk (10. Juli 2014)

Heute biken: 19 Uhr Abfahrt ab Tretbootverleih/Neuenheim. HB, WS, HN.


----------



## basti.rlp (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo. 

Würde morgen gerne in Heidelberg oder Umgebung biken. Ist da jemand unterwegs der mir das Terrain zeigen könnte? Fahre Freeride/Enduro, also kein XC. Muss aber auch nix wildes sein. Einfach ein bisschen trailen . Würde aus Mannheim kommen. 

LG


----------



## sp00n82 (12. Juli 2014)

Bah, grad morgen machen wir ne Exkursion in de Palz.

// Edit
Kannst ja mal in der Mitballerzentrale auf Facebook gucken.


----------



## basti.rlp (12. Juli 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Bah, grad morgen machen wir ne Exkursion in de Palz.
> 
> // Edit
> Kannst ja mal in der Mitballerzentrale auf Facebook gucken.





Wo gehts denn hin? Hab 6 Jahre in Kaiserslautern gewohnt. Und Neustadt ist quasi mein aktueller HotSpot.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. Juli 2014)

Hmmmm, ich glaub dich haben wir dann sogar getroffen.


----------



## basti.rlp (14. Juli 2014)

hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juli 2014)

Haben in Lambrecht zumindest einen Sebastian getroffen, der mal in Kaiserslautern gewohnt hat und überlegt hat mal nach Heidelberg zu kommen. 
Wir warn die Dreiergruppe, die dann mit zum Teufelsfelsen gefahren ist.


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Juli 2014)

ne ... das war ich nicht


----------



## Dddakk (15. Juli 2014)

Na dann könnt ihr euch ja heute mal kennenlernen.
16 Uhr ab Tretbootverleih, Neckarwiese, Neuenheim. Da soll es nen *b*erg südlich vom Neckar geben.


----------



## basti.rlp (15. Juli 2014)

Bin 


Dddakk schrieb:


> Na dann könnt ihr euch ja heute mal kennenlernen.
> 16 Uhr ab Tretbootverleih, Neckarwiese, Neuenheim. Da soll es nen *b*erg südlich vom Neckar geben.




Bin geschäftl. unterwegs. Am Wochenende (Sonntag) fahren wir aber eine Trail/Enduro Tour in Neustadt. 12h gehts am HBf los


----------



## Dddakk (15. Juli 2014)

Sonntags Kalmit und Weinbiet?
Da stellen sie auf den Trails schon Ampeln auf. 
Ich zieh mich zurück: 12-Stunden-Rennen in Badisch Sibirien


----------



## Joshua60 (16. Juli 2014)

Mit wem fährst Du denn in Külsheim? Viel Spaß beim Panzerpistenheizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (16. Juli 2014)

Merci!
Da ist ein ganzes Rudel von Freunden am Start.
Lomo ist mein Cäbtn, und ich der Stalker. (Oder umgedreht?)


----------



## Widu (21. Juli 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Merci!
> Da ist ein ganzes Rudel von Freunden am Start.
> Lomo ist mein Cäbtn, und ich der Stalker. (Oder umgedreht?)




Er schaute ganz schön bedröbbelt als der Boden aufstand und ihm auf den Kopf schlug. Es erwieß sich aber, dass er aus einem härteren Holz geschnitzt war.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## sp00n82 (21. Juli 2014)

Böser Boden! Pfui!


----------



## donnersberger (22. Juli 2014)

D3ak2: Gute Besserung!!! 


Sent from my iDöner using Tapatalk


----------



## Dddakk (9. September 2014)

Schon jemand aus dem Urlaub zurück? 

Ich starte heute um 19 Uhr an der Tiefburg/Handschuhsheim und bin um 19.30 auf dem Großen Parkplatz unter der Schauenburg/Dossenheim.
2 Stündchen. Licht nötig.


----------



## Dddakk (10. September 2014)

Sauen schauen:

Ich starte heute um 18.30 Uhr an der Tiefburg/Handschuhsheim und bin um 19 Uhr auf dem Großen Parkplatz unter der Schauenburg/Dossenheim.
2 Stündchen. Licht nötig.


----------



## emek (10. September 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Sauen schauen:
> 
> Ich starte heute um 18.30 Uhr an der Tiefburg/Handschuhsheim und bin um 19 Uhr auf dem Großen Parkplatz unter der Schauenburg/Dossenheim.
> 2 Stündchen. Licht nötig.


Schade, hätte ich früher wissen müssen. Ich fahr jetzt los. Gerne beim nächsten Mal... Gruss Armin


----------



## Dddakk (10. September 2014)

Yep!
Oder fahr doch sch
on mal 3 Berge vor, und komm dann dazu.


----------



## Dddakk (16. September 2014)

Heute biken: 15 Uhr Abfahrt ab Tiefburg. 2,5 Stündchen nette Wege.

Und:

Sehenswert. 
http://www.bikemaniax.de/
5.10. Dossenheim unter der Burg.


----------



## Dddakk (19. September 2014)

Heute biken: 14.45 Uhr Abfahrt ab Tretbootverleih Neuenheim. 2 Stündchen schnelle Wege bis Heiligkreuzsteinach. 
1 Stunde Pause. 
Dann 2 Stunden kleine Wege zurück bis HD. 50%Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. September 2014)

Vor dem Regen:

16 Uhr, ab Tretbootverleih/Neckarwiese. 2 Stunden kleine Wege.


----------



## roischiffer (24. September 2014)

Diesen Samstag eröffnet die diesjährige Schlachtbuffetsaison am Weissen Stein


----------



## Dddakk (24. September 2014)

Dann muss der WS aber der letzte Berg der Tour sein.


----------



## emek (12. Dezember 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Dann muss der WS aber der letzte Berg der Tour sein.


Dddakk ! Leg los ! Dein neues Bike müsste doch so langsam da sein ! Bin dabei und möchte es mal sehen... Am besten nä. Woche....A.


----------



## Dddakk (13. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ist da. Aber es ist ja eher schlicht.
Hab noch bissl Bibbs, aber dann......


----------



## Balou_derBaer (13. Dezember 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ja, ist da. Aber es ist ja eher schlicht.
> Hab noch bissl Bibbs, aber dann......


Auch sehen will!


----------



## BejayMTB (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube da bahnt sich eine "DddAk zeigt sein neues Rad" - Tour an...


----------



## donnersberger (13. Dezember 2014)

Genau. Dddakk - Wann ist der Termin? Bin dabei


----------



## Dddakk (13. Dezember 2014)

Hmmm, nächste Woche könnte man ja mal wieder ne Glühwein-Tour .....

(... muss es ja erst an Kalt, Schmutzig und Dunkel gewöhnen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (13. Dezember 2014)

In Verschmelzung mit der "Einer-geht-verloren-Tour"?


----------



## Dddakk (14. Dezember 2014)

Nö, gaaaanz dschillig.


----------



## Balou_derBaer (14. Dezember 2014)

Am Donnerstag gibts dschillige 12 Grad, allerdings vlt. bei Dauerregen...   ...gibt bestimmt irgendwelche Locations in Hendesse, an denen man sich im Notfall unterstellen kann, oder?


----------



## emek (14. Dezember 2014)

Alla hopp. Leg dich aufs Sofa bis du wieder fit bist. Schön Vitamine zuführen. Und nächste Woche passt dann schon. A.


----------



## lomo (16. Dezember 2014)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Hmmm, nächste Woche könnte man ja mal wieder ne Glühwein-Tour .....
> 
> (... muss es ja erst an Kalt, Schmutzig und Dunkel gewöhnen)



Glühwein-Tour?
Interesse!


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2014)

Sodele, Nägel mit Köpfen:

Glühwein-Toürchen:
Sonntag, 28.12., 11 Uhr ab Tiefburg in Handschuhsheim. (oder 10.45 Uhr bei mir, wer´s kennt)

Sehr gemütliche Tour, 1.45 Stunden reine Fahrzeit. Mit kleiner Einkehr, oder zwei.
Schnee zur Zeit bis 15cm auf den Bergen. Unten Matsch, oben oft Pulver.
550 HM/ ca. 22km.
Neues Bike, muss eingefahren und eingesaut werden


Rückkehr 15 Uhr, da ich um 16 Uhr arbeiten muss.


André kommt, wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (27. Dezember 2014)

Dann nutze ich doch die Gelegenheit direkt, um mein Bike auch einzuweihen


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2014)

Dann 2 Frischlinge am Start!   Bring bitte Gawwlbumb mit und komme schon um 10.30 zu mir. Kriegst auch den ersten Glühwein.


----------



## rmfausi (27. Dezember 2014)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Dann nutze ich doch die Gelegenheit direkt, um mein Bike auch einzuweihen



??? Gabs was neues?


----------



## OldAresius (27. Dezember 2014)

Falls ich es morgen zeitig und fit genug aus dem Bett schaffe, komme ich zur Tiefburg und schau mal ob ich Euch finde. Bin schon ewig nicht mehr im Schnee gefahren.


----------



## Festerfeast (27. Dezember 2014)

Gawwlbumb ist gerade bei meiner Freundin und ich komme bis morgen früh nicht ran..

@rmfausi ja, so semi-neu


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2014)

OkiDoki...


----------



## Festerfeast (27. Dezember 2014)

Trotzdem 10:30 bei dir?


----------



## Dddakk (27. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du willst, gerne. 
Gibts schon Glühbums vorab


----------



## sp00n82 (28. Dezember 2014)

Aig schee wars.


----------



## Dddakk (29. Dezember 2014)

3cm Neuschnee hier unten, ich könnt schon wieda.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (29. Dezember 2014)

Richtig herrliches Winterwetter! 
Nur leider ist mein Fahrradschloss über Nacht zugefroren
Meine Öffnungsversuche haben nur ergeben, dass der Schlüssel durch dreht 
Jetzt ist das Schloss wahrscheinlich hinüber und ich musste mit der Bahn zur Arbeit


----------



## Dddakk (29. Dezember 2014)

Die Stütze geht wieder? Oder eingefroren?


----------



## Dddakk (14. April 2015)

Hochgruschdl:
Ich starte heute, Dienstag, um 16.30 ab Tiefburg zu ner 30er Runde.
Schnelle, sonnige Wege. Finale Abfahrt dann vom WS Richtung Altstadt.

Und morgen, Mittwoch, 9.40 ab Tiefburg zu ner weiteren Tour. Emek guidet.


----------



## emek (14. April 2015)

So siehts aus...
Wir suchen Schnee. Morgen ab Tiefburg Hendesse. 9.30h.


----------



## sp00n82 (14. April 2015)

Wird das ne Drogentour? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oben werdet ihr nämlich keinen finden.


----------



## Dddakk (14. April 2015)

Aber anderes Zeugs


----------



## leimener1972 (15. April 2015)

Hi,
hab mal ne Frage!!!!
Wie weit ist es vom WS bis zur Stiefelhütte????
Wir wollen eine Tour über den WS da hin machen

Gruß aus Leimen


----------



## Dddakk (15. April 2015)

Auf dem schnellsten Weg (Hochweg) ca. 1.15.
Ausweis nicht vergessen, ab dort sind die Trails legal.


----------



## Dddakk (16. April 2015)

@sp00n82 

Leider kein Weiß, aber viel Schwarz bei der Abfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (16. April 2015)

Wus, wann war das denn, und warum?


----------



## Dddakk (16. April 2015)

http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/heide...e-war-kilometerweit-zu-sehen-_arid,90819.html

Vermutlich war es ein Mountainbiker.....


----------



## Dddakk (16. April 2015)

Werbeeinblendung:
Ausflugstipp: Am 1. Mai Eröffnung.
Ab dann aber auch bei jeder Fahrt Fahrradmitnahme möglich.
Ausstieg in jedem Ort möglich.
Route 5 des MTB-Parks und Johanniskreuz sind ganz nahe.

http://www.metropolnews.info/mpn105...kuckucksbaehnel-startet-mit-neu-restaurierten


----------



## Mausoline (16. April 2015)

Dddakk schrieb:


> http://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/heide...e-war-kilometerweit-zu-sehen-_arid,90819.html
> 
> Vermutlich war es ein Mountainbiker.....



da hab ich auch noch was.....wer´s noch immer nicht weiß  

https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/verbrau...ine-Fassade-in-Flammen-stehen,minuten659.html
und das
https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/verbrau...r-Wahnsinn-geht-weiter,waermedaemmung117.html


----------



## Dddakk (18. April 2015)

Ja, aber das Wort "Kältebrücke" steht auf einem Level mit Sturzgeburt,  Parodontose und Rahmenbruch.

(Perfektes Marketing und Lobbyarbeit von der Industrie/Herstellern)


----------



## Dddakk (25. April 2015)

Maibike. Ettlingen/Karlsruhe
Hat noch jemand nen Startplatz für Maibike übrig?
Christine braucht einen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1monster (20. Juni 2015)

Geht hier noch was?


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Juni 2015)

Jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr bei Heidelbike.


----------



## Basilisk (20. Juni 2015)

Hier wird nur im Winter gepostet. Im Sommer sitzen die Leute auf dem Rad anstelle vorm PC ;-)


----------



## donnersberger (21. Juni 2015)

Oder hüpfen mit dem Rad in den Neckar ...


Gesendet von iDöner


----------



## emek (21. Juni 2015)

oder suchen verloren gegangene Schrauben im Pfälzer Wald...


----------



## Dddakk (21. Juni 2015)

Oder schlürfen gerade Erdbeer Margeritas und planen nen Allgäucross.


----------



## Dddakk (29. Oktober 2015)

Noch 3 Tage!


----------



## BejayMTB (29. Oktober 2015)

Noch 56 Tage!


----------



## Dddakk (29. Oktober 2015)

56? Heiligabend?


----------



## BejayMTB (29. Oktober 2015)

3? Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (29. Oktober 2015)

1.11. = Bike-Saisonanfang


----------



## BejayMTB (29. Oktober 2015)

Wir müssen uns mal unterhalten, Du hast da glaube ich was falsch verstanden.....


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Oktober 2015)

Endlich wieder Kälte, Regen und Matsch!


----------



## Joshua60 (29. Oktober 2015)

.... und windig und dunkel... 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## donnersberger (1. November 2015)

... und Lebkuchen!


Gesendet von iDöner


----------



## emek (1. November 2015)

Wie siehts aus mit dem Winterpokal ? Gibts noch Teams mit freien Plätzen ? Gibts Interesse an einer Teamgründung?


----------



## rmfausi (1. November 2015)

Dieses Jahr setzte ich aus, nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. November 2015)

Also  ich würd mitmachen. Winterpause gibts bei mir eh nicht.


----------



## Dddakk (5. November 2015)

...ihr wollt nen Pokal weil ihr im Winter fahrt?   Noch nie was von AWP gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BejayMTB (5. November 2015)

Fährst Du überhaupt noch?


----------



## Dddakk (5. November 2015)

Gestern WS


----------



## Dddakk (5. November 2015)

Sonntag Elmstein

Und du? Treffen wir uns oben mal?


----------



## BejayMTB (5. November 2015)

Sonntag Fahrtechnik


----------



## Dddakk (5. November 2015)

du kannst doch schon alles....


----------



## BejayMTB (5. November 2015)

I wish


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (5. November 2015)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ...ihr wollt nen Pokal weil ihr im Winter fahrt?   Noch nie was von AWP gehört?


Hmmm, nein? After Work Party? Arctic Warfare Police? Anti Winter Petition?


----------



## emek (11. November 2015)

schön trocken, fast wie Sommer. Viel Spass an alle .


----------



## rmfausi (11. November 2015)

Das Brot das ich gerade auf Arbeit esse ist auch schön trocken. ;-)


----------



## emek (16. November 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das Brot das ich gerade auf Arbeit esse ist auch schön trocken. ;-)


 Auch trocken......


----------



## sp00n82 (3. April 2016)

Der erste Abschnitt vom Gelben X am Weißen Stein ist momentan (mal wieder) ziemlich zerstört. Dort sind gerade Waldarbeiten, und da sind sie schön mit den Harvestern hoch- und runtergefahren. Der Baumstammsprung links ist auch zersägt, da saßen gestern zwei Waldarbeiter drauf und haben Mittag gemacht.
Und am Forstweg sind die Maschinen rumgewuselt, wird also wohl nicht besser werden.


----------



## rmfausi (3. April 2016)

Habe ich leider auch gestern und heute gesehen. :-( Der Abschnitt ist jetzt fast barrierefrei zu fahren. :-( Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Irie Guide (3. April 2016)

Dafür ist KS wieder ganz gut zu fahren. War gestern seit langem mal wieder dort fahren.
Im Gegensatz zur Pfalz haben mich die abartig vielen Biker geflashed. War ja wie auf der Autobahn.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. April 2016)

Hier konzentriert sich eben alles auf Heidelberg und dort den Königstuhl und Weißen Stein. Im Pfälzer Wald kann man sich dagegen verlaufen.

Bei Strava hat man z.B. das Gefühl, dass weiter in Richtung Neckargemünd kein Mensch mehr lebt.


----------



## BejayMTB (3. April 2016)

Doch


----------



## Joshua60 (4. April 2016)

Heute bei Waldhilsbach 




Holzeinschlag 1 von 3 by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr

und parallel 2 weitere Gassen




Holzeinschlag 2 von 3 by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr




Holzeinschlag 3 von 3 by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr

und wenig später




Holzeinschlag 4 by JoshuaXo, auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (4. April 2016)

So siehts am Königstuhl, bzw. auch Richtung Leimen eigentlich häufiger aus zur Zeit. Wunderschöne Schneisen reingepflügt.


----------



## lomo (4. April 2016)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Heute bei Waldhilsbach
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Übliche bzw. üble Bilder zur Zeit ... auch hier im Pfälzerwald


----------



## emek (4. April 2016)

Gibt ja noch den ein oder anderen guten Pfad.


----------



## sp00n82 (3. Juni 2016)

Letzter Abschnitt der Gaisbergtrails runter zum Steigerweg, in der ersten Kurve nach dem Mäuerchen:


 

Nicht dass da jemand dagegen purzelt.


Ich vermute so schnell wird der von offizieller Seite nicht weggemacht werden.


----------



## Dddakk (3. Juni 2016)

Uffbasse  Ost- und Südseite vom Weisser Stein . Besonders Mausbach und Ziegele.


----------



## lomo (6. Juni 2016)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Uffbasse  Ost- und Südseite vom Weisser Stein . Besonders Mausbach und Ziegele. Anhang anzeigen 499691 Anhang anzeigen 499690



Uiuiui, und dabei wollte ich mal mit der ne Runde fahren ... wenn es aber so aussieht, mmmh


----------



## Steppi01 (6. Juni 2016)

KS gestern morgen


----------



## rmfausi (6. Juni 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Uiuiui, und dabei wollte ich mal mit der ne Runde fahren ... wenn es aber so aussieht, mmmh



Prinz Pienzche.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------

